# Hvide Sande 2008



## j.Breithardt (1. Januar 2008)

An alle Hvide Sande Fans,#h

hiermit mache ich den Auftakt für den 2008er Trööt und
wünsche Euch allen ein gutes und fischreiches Jahr.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

*Warnung an Otto*,

werde am 19.07.2008 mit einer Tüte Bären vor deiner
Haustüre stehen.

Gruß aus Solingen

Jürgen|wavey:


----------



## LAC (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Warnung an Otto*,
> 
> werde am 19.07.2008 mit einer Tüte Bären vor deiner
> Haustüre stehen.
> ...


 
Hallo Jürgen,
ich hoffe es sind kleine farbige bären, denn die liebe ich. Beim schwarzen bär, wird es immer so wild - da fische ich mit dir lieber. Freue mich schon auf den 19.7. jedoch stehe ich vorher bei dir vor der tür in solingen, da ich in 2 wochen in deutschland bin - komme gerade von teneriffa.
Gruss Otto


----------



## Sarah S (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hm HS! Das schönste war das Nachtangeln am Hafen als uns der Seehund beobachtet hat! Wünsche auch allen ein frohes und gesundes neue Jahr! PS Otto liebt ja diese Bären!|bla:


----------



## LAC (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo meeresangler,

als einstieg für 2008, gleich hier ein sehr interessantes buch, wo beim lesen, bei mir der atem gestockt hat - da es um unsere fischbestände geht auch die in der nordsee.

"Fisch kaputt" von Charles Clover, zu beziehen beim verlag zweitausendeins.

Der rote tun - den ich noch als junge, in den 50ger jahren, in den fischauktionshallen in cuxhaven gesehen habe, ist seit den 60iger jahren förmlich verschwunden in der nordsee - ebenso die fischhallen in cuxhaven. Ich war damals beeindruckt über diese kapitalen fische, die eine länge von etwa 3 meter hatten.

Die fischereistadt in esbjerg dk  - die hochburg für fischöl - hat den hahn zu gemacht - es stinkt dort nicht mehr - da die fische sandaale, sprotten (kleinfische) fehlen. 

Nur zwei kleine informationen die einen tiefen grund haben, denn die fischbestände sind seit den 50er jahren in den ozeanen um neunzig prozent zusammengebrochen. 

Der dorschbestand ist ebeso in der nordsee zusammengebrochen und man setzt jetzt schon zuchtdorsche aus, damit er stabilsiert wird in einigen gebieten. 
Aus dem boden explodieren in den meeren fischfarmen u.a. die tunfischfarmen.

Die technologie in der berufsfischerei ist mehr fortschrittlich, als die der fliegerei - auf tausende kilometer kann man heute den tun schon ausfindig machen, fischversammlungsgeräte (FADs als abkürzung fisch aggregation device) werden eingesetzt, die per funk alles weiterleiten was man wissen will für ein volles netz. Sie kosten einige tausend euro, aber ein frischer roter tun bringt bis zur 75000 euro auf dem markt.

Vor einigen tagen war ich noch in den markthallen auf den karnaren - dort lagen die tune - nicht der rote tun, die schmackhaften leinen arten bis 1,5 meter - der rote tun kommt später sagte man mir.

Die dunkele tiefsee, rückt man mit computertechnologie näher, metergenau kann jetzt auch die tiefsee abgefischt werden - es wird überall hell unter wasser - die letzten hindernisse, die die berufsfischerei als rotes tuch ansahen - ob es die wracks in der flachen nordsee sind oder die seeberge mit ihren spalten in tausend meter tiefe oder mehr, können jetzt auch abgefischt werden - ohne verluste.
Die öffnungen der netze werden immer grösser - sie sind über 35000 Quadratmeter gross und in 5 min hat man 60 tonnen fisch im netz - man wirft sie einfach über den gipfel des berges. 

Förderungswürdig - wie die politiker es sehen, ist dieser berufszweig - ich habe noch nie so viel gefördete anlagen gesehen wie in spanien - die EU tafeln sind nicht zu übersehen und bei der illegale fischerei werden einige überwachende länder blind. 

Für uns angler sind dieses schockierende meldungen, da hilft auch nicht mehr sein "dorschkiller" oder die beste ausrüstung.

Nun befasse ich mich ein wenig mit den fischen, jedoch hat dieses buch mich sprachlos gemacht, da ich den kopf immer unter wasser gehalten habe und mich weniger mit der fischindustrie befasst habe. Ich bin schockiert - was auf uns zu kommt und ende mit den worten eines in irland geborenen biologieprofressor von der universität of southern california. der in den 1970er jahren student in dublin war. Er sagte - ich erinnere mich, dass einer unserer dozenten im ersten studienjahr erklärt hat: noch zu euren lebzeiten werden die fischbestände der welt verschwinden. Sie werden zusammenbrechen oder zurückgehen.
Ich hatte damals keine ahnung, wie recht er hatte.

Charles Clover hat mir etwas die augen geöffnet - meine sichtweise war beschränkt.

Nun wünsche ich euch ein gutes neues jahr und auch hier und da noch einen kapitalen fisch an der angel.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo meeresangler,
> 
> als einstieg für 2008, gleich hier ein sehr interessantes buch, wo beim lesen, bei mir der atem gestockt hat - da es um unsere fischbestände geht auch die in der nordsee.
> 
> ...


 


@ Otto,#h

danke für den Buchtipp.Habe es mir bereits am 31.12.bestellt.
Freue mich auf dein erscheinen.Werden vorher noch kurz
telenieren.

Gruß|wavey:

Jürgen


----------



## LAC (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,
komme gerade aus hvide sande und es ist momentan minus 2 grad unter dem gefrierpunkt, der wind ist kräftig am blasen und kommt aus osten - es ist kalt jungs. Angler habe ich nicht gesehen, jedoch 7 seehunde, die sich im gewässer wohl fühlten und am spielen waren. Nach 20 minuten angelei - habe ich aufgegeben, da ich der einzige verrückte dort war. 
Zu erwähnen sei noch, dass an der steinschüttung ein toter dornhai lag. Grösse etwa 80 cm - habe es mal fotografisch festgehalten, da diese fischart wirklich selten vorkommt in hvide sande, ausser in den fischhallen - muss wohl eine lange todesfahrt hinter sich haben oder vom fischerboot gefallen sein.


----------



## porscher (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo zusammen! wünsche euch allen ein erfolgreiches jahr 2008!!! otto an dich habe ich folgende frage: kann man im fjord eisangeln machen? wollte es dieses jahr mal versuchen,wenn das wetter es zulässt.


----------



## SilberMatte (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo,
> komme gerade aus hvide sande und es ist momentan minus 2 grad unter dem gefrierpunkt, der wind ist kräftig am blasen und kommt aus osten - es ist kalt jungs. Angler habe ich nicht gesehen, jedoch 7 seehunde, die sich im gewässer wohl fühlten und am spielen waren. Nach 20 minuten angelei - habe ich aufgegeben, da ich der einzige verrückte dort war.
> Zu erwähnen sei noch, dass an der steinschüttung ein toter dornhai lag. Grösse etwa 80 cm - habe es mal fotografisch festgehalten, da diese fischart wirklich selten vorkommt in hvide sande, ausser in den fischhallen - muss wohl eine lange todesfahrt hinter sich haben oder vom fischerboot gefallen sein.



Na, Otto, das beruhigt mich ja und ich fühle mich mit meiner erfolglosen Angelei (ein Woche Sperrwerk, Innenmolen etc. (s. Hvide Sande 2007)) in allerbester Gesellschaft. 

Ich nehme an, dass Dein Zielfisch der Hering war!?


----------



## prinz1980 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo an alle,
ich wünsche natürlich auch allen alles gute für´s jahr 2008, auch ich werde diese jahr wieder in HS und umgebung sein, und ein kleiner besuch bei dir otto, der ist pflicht


----------



## LAC (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ porscher,
es soll wärmer werden, nicht nur in den nächsten tagen, sondern insgesamt auf unserem erdball. Nun habe ich noch nicht die eisangelei am fjord betrieben, jedoch habe ich einige alte fotos, wo dieses gemacht worden ist, d.h. es wird klappen, wenn die eisschicht eine bestimmte stärke hat. Nun müssen wir nur abwarten, ob es noch mal so kalt wird. Dieses jahr bedeutet in den nächsten 2 monaten, denn nur im januar oder februar ist es möglich, vorher und nachher ist er nicht mehr zugefroren und die zeiten, dass es mal 17 grad minus wird, sind vorbei. Wir haben im dezember bis jetzt nur drei vier tage unter minus gehabt, dabei war der höchste wert um die 4- 5 grad minus in der nacht, und tagsüber knallte die sonne und es war um die 10 grad celsius. Die nordsee wirkt ja wie eine kleine wärmflasche im winter, wobei im landesinnere es schon kälter war.
Auch ich warte schon seit 3 jahren, dass der fjord zufriert, ich will nicht angeln, sondern eine kleine installation auf dem eis erstellen, kleine verrückte idee. Es wird keine mehrjungfer dort mit der motorsäge gezaubert, sondern unseren schriftzug Lydum Art Center in eis in einer höhe von etwa 2 meter aufs eis stellen, d.h. damit verbinden. Auf den kopfenden der buchstaben werde ich vogelfutter u.a. auch fische mit einfrieren. Darüber soll eine fotoserie erstellt werden, der ganze schmelzprozess der buchstaben wird als dokumentation festgehalten. Natürlich werden sich auf den buchstaben die vögel ansammeln und sich voll fressen - das ist mein ziel, - da wir uns mit der kunst und der natur befassen.
Bis jetzt wartet ich vergebens.

@ Silber Matte
Matthias, es muss nicht immer fisch sein - ich hatte auch nicht richtig bock, da ich noch aufgewärmt von teneriffa war und da fragt man sich, was machst du hier eigentlich - da ich ja immer - zu jeder tages- und nachtzeit, in hs angeln kann, da muss man doch bescheuert sein. Dieses ist natürlich anders, wenn man nur eine woche hier ist - da muss man angeln - da die zeit ganz schnell vorbei ist. 

@ prinz
Ronny, wenn du kommst, ärgern wir die forellen - du kennst es.

Viele grüsse


----------



## angler1996 (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Anwohner von Hvide Sande und Fans der Gegend,
wünsche Euch noch ein gesundes neues Jahr, Gesundheit, gute Geschäfte und dicke Fänge.
MfG A.


----------



## Acipenser (10. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

wir sollten einen eigenen Trööt aufmachen: was ist das schönste an HV?

Für mich ist das schönste an HV die Träume bis zum nächsten Mal. Da ich schöne Erinnerungen habe, sind auch meine Träume dementsprechend.

Euch allen wünsche ich ein Jahr voller schöner Erlebnisse.


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo jungs,
es ist ruhig geworden hier - damit wir neuen zündstoff haben. Ab jan. 2008 sind neue mindestmasse für den dorsch in dänemark gültig. Habe mal zwei links (dän. und deutsch)eingestellt, wo sie zu sehen sind.

http://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/nyheder/Nyheder_2007/December/nyt_mindstemaal_paa_torsk/
http://www.meeresangeln-in-daenemark.de/infos/infos.html

Nun haben ja einige auen hier fangbeschränkungen beim lachs, d.h. wenn einer mal richtig hängt war´s das fürs ganze jahr, da man nur einen pro jahr als angler mitnehmen darf - einige sind ganz gesperrt. Sie beruhen alle auf wichtige gründe, die ein ausserstehender nicht kennt.

Nun habe ich gehört, dass demnächst nur noch 10 heringe pro tag/person gefangen werden dürfen, weil diese ausreichen sollen für die tägliche ration, damit alle angler einen platz zum angeln bekommen in hvide sande.  
Ich habe mal schnell hochgerechnet was der fisch jetzt kostet, das geht doch zu weit, da kann man ja keine mehr verkaufen -  ich habe die schnauze  voll - wenn ich sie selbst vertilgen muss. Mit einen platz, hatte ich nie probleme, da ich mir am vorabend ein handtuch am geländer gebunden habe, wie ich es aus den hotelanlagen kenne,  bei den sonnenliegen - das funktionierte immer ganz gut - nur einmal hat man es mir geklaut, da musste ich warten bis was frei wurde, war ein schei.. tag, kam nicht mehr zum angeln.
Mahlzeit kann ich da nur sagen - für mein futter hier.


----------



## porscher (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Danke für die Info LAC. eine fangbeschränkung für den hering ist längst überfällig geworden. endlich denken die dänen darüber nach. was zum teil von einzelnen anglern bzw. gruppen in hvide sande entnommen wird und wurde ist nicht mehr "normal".den hering gibst dann in allen variationen das ganze jahr über oder bis zum nächsten besuch in der schleusenstadt. zudem werden freunde, verwandte und das halbe dort/nachbarschaft versorgt. und schon ist der ausflug nach dänemark durch den verkauf der heringe finanziert.

sind das denn "nur" gerüchte oder gibt es schon ein konkretes datum??? ab wann soll die fangbegrenzung kommen?
aber wer wird das alles kontrollieren?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hej allerseits,
da ich in 3 Wochen wieder oben bin werde ich mich mal dafür einsetzen das nur noch 5 Heringe pro Person erlaubt sind |supergri, reicht doch auch.
Aber mal was anderes, wie sind die Fangaussichten für Barsch im Febuar?

viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## prinz1980 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@carsten
barsch sollte in fjord gehen, frag da am besten otto ( lydum art center ) wenn er es nicht weis, dann keiner hier  

@otto
das mit den heringen, 10 stück pro tag ist edoch ein witz oder??
nun, ich fange auch keine 1000 stück, aber wenn ich im april/mai da bin für 14 tage dann können es schon 200 stück werden, und die sind für mich und meine frau alleine.
denn sonst macht jeder von uns 2 würfe und 10 stück pro person sind an land.

aber mal ehrlich, ich hab auch schon so einiges gesehen was an der schleuse los ist, schlimm wirde es wenn der horni noch dazu da ist, da kann man schon denken das so einige da wirklich auf bestellung von zu hause angeln, hab letztes jahr im mai es erlebt wie 3 rusische mitbürger sich förmlich häuslich niedergelassen haben an der schleuse und den ganzen tag den hornies nachgestellt haben, möchte echt nicht wissen wie viele die am abend in ihrer tonne!!! hatten.


----------



## danmarkhuse (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ACHTUNG....neue Regeln beim Heringsfestival 2008. Wer als erstes 10 Heringe gefangen hat-gewinnt.
Voraussetzung: Es wird mit nur einem Haken geangelt.
...über Sonderpunkte wird aktuell noch verhandelt!


----------



## Acipenser (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Carsten: ich habe eben mit Otto telefoniert, er meint, dass Du durchaus im Februar Barsche fangen kannst, sofern der Fjord nicht zugefroren ist. Er meldet sich in einigen Tagen selbst zu Wort, wenn er wieder zurück ist.

@All: das Regelwerk des Heringsfestivals wird sehr komplex werden, da auch Haltungsnoten mit in die Bewertung einfließen. Außerdem dürfen nur bereits abgelaichte Rogner entnommen werden.


----------



## LAC (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Carsten Heidorn 
das mit den mindestmassen stimmt, und ein Barsch wirst du landen können, denn die beissen auf alles was glitzert - versuche es mal mit dem heringspaternoster, da kannst du weiter und gezielter mit werfen, da du ja im winter nicht im wasser stehen willst, - hast du einen schwarm barsche erwischt - dann fluppt es.
Mein ratschlag mit dem paternoster habe ich dir nur gesagt, da auf barsch keine beschränkung liegt *lach. 
Dein einsatz für 5 heringe ist aber ganz schön hart, jedoch würde man dann die profis nicht mehr erkennen, da es ja auch angler geben soll, die für 3 stück ganz schön lange angeln müussen. Ich werde dann als dummer hingestellt - da mein eimer leer war vor einigen tagen, da haben sie fast recht, denn bescheuert war ich schon.

@porscher
Betreffend der heringe, ja was soll ich dazu sagen - ich habe jetzt schon mein handtuch am geländer gebunden, damit ich einen platz bekomme. Die momentanen angler bekommen es nicht ab, mein knoten den ich gemacht habe ist steif gefroren - mein platz ist also gesichert bevor sie in massen kommen bzw. dieses mit den 10 heringen beginnt.
Ich habe hier für futter gesorgt, betreffend der heringe, da jedoch andere gruppen da sind, die kleintransportter verleihen wollen, damit man sie nach deutschland karren können, sind also zwei intressengruppen da, wenn sie sich zerfleischen - dann bleibt es wie gehabt. Nun warten wir mal ab*lach
Jedenfalls fahre ich jetzt erst mal für eine woche nach deutschland und danach werde ich mal schauen, was ich so angerichtet habe hier und mich melden, indem ich etwas posten werde, wie es aussieht mit den heringsbeständen in der nordsee.

@ danmarkhuse 
dieses ist mir neu, jedoch kann ich es mir vorstellen, denn dann wird es sportlich und jeder angler bekommt eine begleitperson, da mit stoppuhr gearbeitet wird. Eine gute idee, die sie sich dort einfallen lassen und man kann mehr geld einnehmen, da nach 5 minuten, der nächste angler sein glück versuchen kann.
Sie lassen sich was einfallen - müssen sie ja auch - da sie nur ein turnierfeld haben - wo viele mitspielen sollen.
Dann werde ich aber auch mitmachen, da ich sie direkt am ufer fange, da hole ich zeit raus und könnte unter den siegern kommen - jetzt nicht mehr, da ich es verraten habe, nun glaubt ihr das, aber dieses wird als doping angesehen, deshalb habe ich eine chance. 
Interessant ist, dass einer der 7 flaschen bier trinkt in der zeit, nicht als gedopt behandelt wird, sondern er bekommt als geschenk einen fisch mehr angerechnet, für seine fähigkeit ohne kontrolle und er wird noch ins zelt begleitet, wo er diese freude begiessen kann, so wollen es die supermärkte durchsetzen.

Deine info gefällt mir - sicherlich werden sich einige angler aufregen über diese bedingungen beim festival und andere gruppen denken, das ist eine gute idee - da kommt was bei rum. 

@ Prinz 
Ronny, du kennst mich doch - immer für eine kleine einlage bereit.
Ich habe eine sondergenehmigung bekommen für zwei personen mit platzkarte, 
d.h. wir können an einem tag heringe fangen, was andere im jahr angeln dürfen.
So bin ich zu dir*lach

@ Acipenser
Peter, ich finde es nicht gut, dass du mir dieses nicht am telefon gesagt hast, mit den haltungsnoten, denn ich als alter, gebrochener mann habe dann grosse probleme. 

Was soll ich jetzt nur machen - den mund halten, denn jetzt wird es sportlich hier.

Nachtrag: @ prinz - Ronny, die beliefern eine fischfabrik mit hornhechte


----------



## danmarkhuse (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo!

Warum werden in Dk eigentlich so selten die Erlaubnisscheine kontrolliert?
Aus Gesprächen die man von Anglern mitbekommt,geht eindeutig hervor das viele (ok,oder einige!) keinen Erlaubnisschein besitzen.
Dabei,kommt es doch im Endeffekt uns zugute wenn wir diesen Erlaubnisschein kaufen. 
Finde ich echt schade!!!

#6


----------



## Acipenser (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Otto,

wir sollten denen ein ganz neues Konzept erarbeiten bestehend aus mehreren Teilen (einige wurden ja bereits erwähnt):
- wer fängt die 5 Heringe in der kürzesten Zeit
- wer hat den besten Angelstil
- wer baut die schönste Installation mit Hering und Tackle
- wer hat das leckerste Brathering im sauren Sud Rezept
Dazu müssen wir noch den Wertungskoeffizienten diskutieren. Ich schlage vor wir teilen das Problem in verschiedene Arbeitsgruppen auf, die jeweils ihre Ergebnisse bei einem großen Meeting in Lydum mit abschließendem Heringsessen präsentieren.

Mahlzeit

Ach Otto? Zum Thema "armer alter Mann": verkneife Dir die eine oder andere Zigarette, damit Dunoch ein älterer armer Mann werden kannst. Ich denke, dass wir bei den Haltungsnoten noch einen Greisen-Koeffizienten einbauen können.


----------



## danmarkhuse (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Ach Otto? Zum Thema "armer alter Mann": verkneife Dir die eine oder andere Zigarette, damit Dunoch ein älterer armer Mann werden kannst. Ich denke, dass wir bei den Haltungsnoten noch einen Greisen-Koeffizienten einbauen können.




...das mit den Zigaretten hat sich in Hvide Sande eh erledigt. Aus sicheren Kreisen wurde b erichtet,das beim angeln auf Hering das rauchen untersagt wurde!!!! (ich glaube das hat damit zutun das die Mitangler nicht gestört,bzw beeinflusst werden sollen)
|rolleyes


----------



## Acipenser (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



danmarkhuse schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Warum werden in Dk eigentlich so selten die Erlaubnisscheine kontrolliert?
> Aus Gesprächen die man von Anglern mitbekommt,geht eindeutig hervor das viele (ok,oder einige!) keinen Erlaubnisschein besitzen.
> ...



Ich habe es auch noch nicht erlebt, dass der Schein kontrolliert wird. Laut Otto sollen die Strafen empfindlich sein, aber ich habe nirgendwo im Web etwas dazu gefunden.

Du hast vollkommen recht, dass es uns allen zugute kommt, wenn wir den Schein kaufen, also kaufe ich auch immer den Jahreschein, auch wenn abzusehen ist, dass ich vielleicht nur einen Wochenschein gebraucht hätte. Letztendlich ist das auch ein wenig Eigenverantwortlichkeit von uns, wenn wir uns korrekt verhalten.

Letzthin las ich in irgendeinem Posting oder auf einer Webseite, dass eine so genannte "Anglergruppe" wohl der Meinung war, dass sie auf dem Kutter keinen Schein gebraucht hätten. Da hätte mich fast ein Brechkrampf übermannt.


----------



## Acipenser (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



danmarkhuse schrieb:


> ...das mit den Zigaretten hat sich in Hvide Sande eh erledigt. Aus sicheren Kreisen wurde b erichtet,das beim angeln auf Hering das rauchen untersagt wurde!!!! (ich glaube das hat damit zutun das die Mitangler nicht gestört,bzw beeinflusst werden sollen)
> |rolleyes



das ist gut, denn Rauchen schadet der Gesundheit. Bin selbst derzeit ernsthaft dabei, es zu lassen. Es ist erstaunlich, wie gut man sich dabei fühlen kann.


----------



## danmarkhuse (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Acipenser schrieb:


> Letzthin las ich in irgendeinem Posting oder auf einer Webseite, dass eine so genannte "Anglergruppe" wohl der Meinung war, dass sie auf dem Kutter keinen Schein gebraucht hätten. Da hätte mich fast ein Brechkrampf übermannt.




...da hast du recht. Es ist wirklich traurig,das eine ganze Gruppe so denkt! Es gibt wirklich viele die so denken - da sie noch nie kontrolliert wurden und deshalb auch nichts zu fürchten brauchen! Ich persönlich hole mir auch immer einen Jahresschein.
Angeblich wurden auf Langeland schon intensiv die Mindestmaße und Erlaubnisscheine kontrolliert!

Grüsse


----------



## 1a-angelshop.de (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo LAC das Rotationsprinzip finde ich toll!!!:vik:
2 Hol´s und dann der nächste (leider kein Smiley für Angeber gefunden).#h
Endlich wird mal richtig was für Angler gtan!#6
Deshalb soll ja auch der Preis für den Fiske Tegen angehoben werden hört man.:q

Würde aber dann doch für 10 Heringe pro Handtuch plädieren.|rolleyes

das geländer muss dann aber unbedingt noch verlängert werden, mann kann ja auch Leinen ziehen.

Jedenfalls werde ich dann bei mir im Haden über ein Regal mit Handtüchern und handtuchhaltern nachdenken!;+ werd vieleicht auch welche in China fertigen lassen Motiv "Heringshai"|stolz:

Viele Grüsse jedenfalls an alle HS-Fans


----------



## angler1996 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,
habe diese Woche mit Bekannten in HS telefoniert. Die wußten zu berichten, dass wohl ab Mai 2008 die Handtuchpflicht zur Kennzeichnung des individuellen Angelplatzes eingeführt werden könnte. Allerdings muss auf jedem Handtuch Name und Adresse des Anglers angegeben sein ( habe meins schon in Druck gegeben). Nur so sei dauerhaft gesichert,dass es nicht zu gewaltätigen Ausschreitungen zwischen Anglern und "Heringhaien" ( oder was das immer für Mitbürger sind) im Kampf um die Plätze kommt. Im Handtuch muss ein Fenster zum Anbringen des Fiske Tegen vorhanden sein. Gleichzeitig würde wohl darüber nachgedacht, über die preisliche Ausgestaltung der Angelberechtigung Dauerplätze im Hafen zu vergeben ( so in etwa 3000 Kronen für eine Woche für einen Platz etwa 100 m vom Hafen entfernt).
Nur um mir Ärger vom Hals zu haltenies ist eine Ente.
Gruss A.


----------



## Silverstar (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Bin über Ostern für 5 Tage in HS, worauf könnte man da zu der Jahreszeit angeln?


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Silverstar,
guckst Du hier!

eigentlich sollte hier eine Tabelle stehen, bekomme sie aber nicht rein.
Schau mal auf die Seite von Kott Fridt und dann unter Fangguide.



http://www.sandormskiosken.dk/de/fangguide.htm


terJanFebMarAprMajJunJulAugSepOktNovDec​

viele Grüße
Carsten.
P.S. beachte aber bitte die geänderten Höchstmengen pro Angler/Tag für Hering​


----------



## porscher (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

was soll denn das bitte???


----------



## LAC (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Jungs,
bin wieder in dänemark!
Nun hat mein posting, betreffend der fangbegrenzung bei den heringen in der zwischenzeit für aufsehen erregt. Komme gerade auch deutschland und einige angler haben mich darauf angesprochen, da sie es gelesen haben. Sie wollten schon ohne geschirr anreisen, da es sich nicht mehr lohnt für 10 heringe und sich mal mehr mit der familie befassen, da immer spannungen auftraten, wenn´s auf hering ging, da die frau in der küche gebunden war und 2000 heringe sauber machen musste. Hinzu kam, dass sie immer die endreinigung noch bezahlen mussten - da die fischschuppen sogar am fernseher und am fester klebten. 
Gab schon krach in deutschland - die frau freute sich die männer waren sauer.
Nun kann ich euch beruhigen - ihr könnt weiter mit euren esemädchen* anreisen und angeln.
@ Porscher 
ich kann dich beruhigen, es wird keine stückzahlbegrenzung gemacht. Jedoch sind hier ja interessante vorschläge gepostet worden und man kann nie wissen, es kann alles möglich sein. Noch kann man mit eimer und badewannen und esemädchen* anreisen und die heringe angeln.
Wobei handtuch mit namen und fischereischein eine gute idee ist, denn dann bekommt man wirklich einen platz.
@ Danmarkhus
Im südlichen bereich von dänemark (grenzbereich) wurden des öfteren kontrollen durchgeführt, wo auch einige angler aufgeflogen sind - so habe ich es gelesen. In den dän. fachzeitungen, werden immer alle telefonnummern der einzelnen regionen veröffentlicht, die man anrufen soll, wenn man am gewässer es vermutet, hier wird ohne schein geangelt. Dieses sieht man ja sofort, wenn es um die kleinen auen geht, wo der eigentümer das fischereirecht hat und kein verein, denn dort darf man nicht angeln, ausser man hat eine genehmigungvom grundbesitzer - den ja jeder kennt.*lach 
Ich verjage jedes jahr bis zu 10 angler etwa, die keinen genehmigung haben - sie kommen aus unteschiedlichen ländern und es wird immer spannend, wenn ich welche treffe - da sie mich aufklären wollen, sie haben nichts falsches gemacht. Nur einmal, musste ich ein machtwort sprechen, da er weiter angelte und ich dabei sein angelzeug einsammelte, es war ein kleiner rambo. Er bettelte später für sein agelzeug - ich hab es ihm gegeben, da ich keine rambos weinen sehen kann.  
In hvide sande habe ich erst zwei kontrollen gesehen, eine war bei heringsfestival und zwar nach kauf der beteiligungskarte im zelt. Als die angler Ihre platznummern fürs festival gekauft hatten, verlagte man anschliessend den staatlichen schein zu sehen - einige hatten ihn, andere familien mussten, dann noch den staatlichen schein kaufen.
Eine strafe haben sie nicht bekommen - jedoch ist es eine frechheit, dass sie beim heingsfestival dabei sein wollen, jedoch ohne staatl. schein angeln. Aber nicht nur da ist es eine frechheit, sondern generell.

*Esemädchen - sind in den früheren Jahren angemiete junge frauen gewesen, die mit den fischern in den esehütten geschlafen haben und tagsüber, die fische säuberten und haltbar machten und wenn die fischer auf see waren ihnen die leinen mit den fanghaken mit köder bestückt haben. Sie konnten dann sofort wieder  in see - oder woanders - stechen. Sie hatten begnadete hände, denn einige konnten etwa 2500 Angelhaken mit fische bestücken am tag und die fangleinen mit ihren hunderten von haken, fein säuberlich im korb legen.

Südlich am ringköbingfjord stehen 3 dieser esehütten im nachbau, denn von hier aus wurden die fische bis hamburg gekarrt.

Ein esemädchen mit begnadeten händen - möchte ich auch mal haben, dann angele ich tag und nacht. 
Viele grüsse


----------



## angler1996 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo zum Thema staatlicher Fischereischein in Dk war im Raubfisch letzte Ausagbe 2007 zu lesen, dass die Bootsbesitzer ab 2008 verpflichtet wären, den staatlichen Fischereisschein von ihren Fahrgästen zu kontrollieren.( richtig so)
Ob das stimmt, keine Ahnung.
MfG A.


----------



## Yupii (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hallo zum Thema staatlicher Fischereischein in Dk war im Raubfisch letzte Ausagbe 2007 zu lesen, dass die Bootsbesitzer ab 2008 verpflichtet wären, den staatlichen Fischereisschein von ihren Fahrgästen zu kontrollieren.( richtig so)
> Ob das stimmt, keine Ahnung.
> MfG A.


ja, das  stimmt.
Lt. Aussage vom  Besitzer  von Gl. Aalbo ist der *Bootsführer*  dafür verantwortlich, dass alle Angler einen gültigen Schein besitzen.


----------



## porscher (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ LAC schön, dass du wieder unter uns bist.
habe an dich ne frage.wo kann ich ein boot oder kanu leihen um damit im fjord angeln zu können? ich bin die letzte woche im mai wieder am fjord. irgendwo zwischen mymindegab und hvide sande.mal sehn.


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Otto,#h

schön das Du wieder gut nach Hause gefunden hast.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ angler 1996 / @Yupii
mit dem angelschein das stimmt, nun kommt es auf den kapitän an ob er hart genug ist. Auch da kann eine verschleierung gemacht werden, da ja auch nichtangler bei den fahrten dabei sind und bei einer staatl. kontrolle - sich die angler ohne schein  als nichtangler entpuppen. 

@porscher
ein boot mit motor kann ich dir nicht sagen, ein kanu im südlichen bereich am fjord in nymindegabe - oder meins.
Es darf aber kein wind sein, denn dann bekommst du probleme und bei einigen stellen hast du keine chance, wenn nur eine person im kanu paddelt und bei zwei personen müssen beide schon etwas gas geben - sonst landest du dort, wo der wind dich hin drückt. Ist die schilfkante erreicht, besteht kaum noch eine möglichkeit sich davon zu entfernen, da du im schilf gedrückt wirst und gar nicht paddeln kannst, denn du benötigst die schifseite um die paddel ins wasser zu stechen um sich davon zu entfernen.
Habe dieses spielchen schon oft beobachtet und eine bewegung ist dann nur noch über land möglich.

@ jürgen - ich habe ein schlechtes gewissen, wollte ja in solingen reinschauen, jedoch war ich auch noch in holland. Es war hart, bin 3000 km gefahren, es waren 18 std. tage. Bin im februar in westfalen. Entweder komme ich noch vor dem 17. oder nach dem 22. da habe ich etwas mehr zeit. Am 17. fliege ich nach barcelona - verrückte welt - aber schön.
Viele grüsse


----------



## prinz1980 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

.... du hast ja ein bewegtes leben otto, aber genieß es solange es geht!!!
ich ärgere mich immer noch mit deutschen behörden rum, könnte jetzt auch einfach mal so in den flieger steigen und mal ne woche weg, wobei, ne woche in HS wäre mir lieber *gg*


----------



## porscher (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

LAC was kostet denn ein kanu pro tag?


----------



## Acipenser (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Sag mal Otto, 

Deine Beschreibung der Esemädchen, ich hatte die eigentlich für ehrenhafte Jungfern gehalten. Irgendwie habe ich nun ein anderes Bild bekommen.

Hast Du eine Quelle, wo wir Bakskuld herbekommen können? Würde ich doch gerne mal probiere, wenn wir oben sind.

Bis die Tage


----------



## LAC (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Ronny, 
lange nichts von dir gelesen - schreibst du noch am bericht - du musst nicht alle fische erwähnen, sonst wird es ein buch. *lach  
Es kommt bald der neue bericht, wenn du hier bist - der ist viel wichtiger, da er aktuell ist.
Steht der termin schon? Freue mich schon auf ein neues treffen und werde die haken spitzen. 

@Porscher
Ich kann es dir nicht sagen, in nymindegab berechnen sie es stundenweise. An fremde habe ich noch nie eins vermietet, es waren unsere gäste - sie wollten fische fangen, deshalb musste ich immer mit. Was schwebt dir preislich denn so vor und wie lange möchtest du es mieten - dann mache ich mir mal gedanken bzw. schau in nymindegab mal, was die gurken kosten. Kannst mir eine pn senden.

@ Peter, 
ich glaube du hast mein posting mehrmals gelesen, normal überfliegt man solche worte.
Man berichtet, diese mädchen hätten begnadete hände gehabt - ich glaube dieses und auch, dass sie ehrenhafte jungfern waren - da diese region sehr dünn besiedelt ist. Es soll jedoch penedrant nach fisch gerochen haben und nun sind wir beim thema - ich werde  die fische besorgen, damit wir gemeinsam diese spezialität "bakskuld" mal testen, dazu trinken wir geistige getränke. Wir können dieses gericht in den esehütten machen - ich kann die hütten für uns reservieren lassen - wär mal eine kleine einlage, kanu lege ich auch hin und holz für den ofen auch. Peter, die esemädchen könntest du besorgen, jedoch habe ich einen wunsch, sie müssen begnadete hände haben und bring keine gedopte mit, die aufgeklebte fingernägel haben - das würde ich dir nie verzeihen.


----------



## sCoPeXx (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hey ich fahre die letzten 2 August wochen wieder nach HS und umgebung freue mich schon voll auf den Urlaub hoffentlich wird es wieder so geil wie 06  

Petri


----------



## Fantoma2K (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

letzte april woche gehts wieder hin... zum heringsangeln... und ich hoffe von diesen fangbegrenzungsgerüchten ist nix dran.


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Fantomak2K
da ist nix dran, du kannst beruhigt sein. Im april will ich auch mal schauen ob es klappt, du erkennst mich, ich habe immer eine badewanne mit.
Viele grüsse und gut fang


----------



## Yupii (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Im april will ich auch mal schauen ob es klappt, du erkennst mich, ich habe immer eine badewanne mit.


Kommst Du damit über den Fjord gepaddelt:q

Ich bin ab 8. März in der Nähe. Mal sehen, ob dann schon was auf Hering geht.


----------



## LAC (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Yupii
Uwe, ja ich nehme eine abkürzung und meine frau holt die badewanne voll heringe ab.*lach
Der 8. März könnte etwas zu früh sein, ich wünsche dir jedoch das beste.
Gruss otto


----------



## Fantoma2K (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Fantomak2K
> da ist nix dran, du kannst beruhigt sein. Im april will ich auch mal schauen ob es klappt, du erkennst mich, ich habe immer eine badewanne mit.
> Viele grüsse und gut fang



du erkennst uns... wir sind 6 verrückte angler... und haben einen  tisch zum schlachten dabei


----------



## Powerdonald (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ich hoffe ich kann mich mit meiner Frage in diesem Thread hier einklinken:

Ich bin im Mai in Bjerregaard und will natürlich auch nach HS.

Welche Heringsvorfächer sollte man nehmen?

und

Ich möchte gerne auch ein paar Stunden an einen Put & Take See, wie sieht es da mit Ködern aus (Maden, Bienenmaden, etc.) muss ich die von D aus mitschleppen oder kann ich die vor Ort kaufen?

Gruß

Powi


----------



## Fantoma2K (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ich nutze die heringsvorfächer von eisele und bin damit zufrieden...

maden sind grundsätzlich in dk verboten


----------



## LAC (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Fantoma2K
wenn ihr noch einen stuhl habt, setzt sich ein verrückter dazu - das bin ich dann.

@Powerdonald
super zeit für hornfisch, Heringsvochfächer nicht so grosse fischhäute. Jedoch hat es etwas mit der witterung/ sonne zu tun. 
die put&take anlagen sind überall hier - einmal gut einmal schlecht - die fangtechnik dort ist etwas anders als in den fleissgewässern hier - anfüttern mit kieselsteine - die geräusche lieben sie.
viele grüsse


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Powerdonald schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich kann mich mit meiner Frage in diesem Thread hier einklinken:
> 
> Ich bin im Mai in Bjerregaard und will natürlich auch nach HS.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Powi,

Maden sind an fast allen Put & Take verboten.

Gruß

Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Powerdonald (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Zusammen,

erstmal Danke für die Antworten.

Maden sind verboten? Nur Maden oder auch Bienenmaden?

Wie sieht es mit den "Plastikmaden" aus von Berkley und Co? Geht damit was?

Warum sind denn Maden überhaupt verboten??


----------



## LAC (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Powerdonald
Bei den put&take anlagen umgeht man ja alle gesetze, da jeder dort angeln darf und wann er will - das kommt dem betreiber zugute. Nun kann er selbst dort bestimmen und da spricht er ein machtwort, was ihm zugute kommt - deshalb keine maden. Es ist eine reine ökonomische denkweise und ein angler sollte sich darüber nicht aufregen, da er diese nicht hat, da er die angelei liebt. Er angelt dann einfach etwas länger oder kommt wieder, bis der punkt kommt, wo er sagt, das geht so nicht weiter -  alles reine ökonomie.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin,
Ich würde gern noch mal fragen: Nur Maden oder auch keine Bienenmaden?
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## angler1996 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo 
hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit Fang von Sandaalen um Hvide Sande herum,
Da muss es doch welche geben.
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@dkanglerpapa
ich kenne eine anlage da kannst du fast alles machen bzw nehmen. Und wie schon erwähnt wurde, maden sind zum teil verboten. Nun sind hier 100 dieser anlagen und alle machen so ihre eigenen gesetze. Ich kann es dir nicht sagen, sonst hätte ich schon gepostet. 
Nun sind ja reichlich madenarten vorhanden, wobei die bienenmade ja keine made ist, da sie eine larve der wachsmottenraupe ist. Jedoch wenn gesagt wird maden - dann zälht sie dazu, da sie im volksmund so genannt wird.
Ich würde dir empfehlen welche mitzubringen, dann kannst du sie einsetzen, wenn es erlaubt ist.  Sind denn die zuchtfische verrückt nach diesen bienenmaden? 

996
Den sandaalen ist es schwer an den kragen gegangen - in esbjerg werden (wurden) sie zu geld gemacht - tonnenweise. 
In hvide sande habe ich schon welche gelandet - nördlich vom auslauf -  direkt an der etwa 200 m langen mole, die ins meer geht - an der spitze vom leuchtfeuer. Mit weitwürfe in den seegraswiesen. Freute mich immer wenn es gebissen hatte, jedoch ärgerte ich mich, wenn ein sandaal dran war. Es liegt etwa ein jahr zurück, ob dort noch seegraswiesen sind, kann ich nicht sagen, da sie mit dem grossen staubsauger dort ständig über grund fummeln.


----------



## prinz1980 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@otto
also zu den bienenmaden kann ich dir sagen, das die letzten 1 - 2 jahre auch nicht mehr so viel ging, aber es gab auch zeiten da waren die dinger eine garantie auf bisse, aber wie oben schon gesagt wurde, sie sind auch fast überall verboten, aber an super guten fängen kann es nicht liegen :q:q


----------



## Fantoma2K (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ich weiss von mehreren angelteichen, wo bienenmaden und auch mehlwürmer verboten sind


----------



## LAC (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Ronny
Du kennst dich ja aus mit den anlagen, da du sicherlich in den jahren fast alle einen besuch abgestattet hast - ich liebe sie nicht so sehr ausserdem habe ich die fliessgewässer vor der tür. Habe nur drei in der näheren umgebung mal aufsucht - ausser den bestimmten wo wir zusammen waren, da läuft alles etwas anders,  jedoch auch nicht wie in den fliessgewässern.
Ja maden bewegen sich sehr, aber drei tauwürmer mit nachtisch einer made am haken ist noch besser, da kann keine forelle nein sagen. 
Es ist zwar verschwendung, drei am haken, aber grosse fische fressen mal gerne etwas mehr.
Melde dich wenn du hier bist.
Gruss Otto


----------



## dkanglerpapa (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@LAC
Ich habe bisher nicht viel Erfahrung mit dem Angeln Das war leztes Jahr mein erstes Angeljahr. Ich habe, wie Du vieleicht noch dunkel weißt, vor dem Sommer von einer Tour mit dem Wohnmobil nach DK auf dem Margeritvey gesprochen und auch bei Dir nach Infos zu HS gefragt, nochmals Danke für die Antworten! Leider lief der Urlaub ziemlich anders als geplant, am 5. tag mußte ich von Skagen aus für 3 tage zurück nach Hause, daher blieb dann nur noch eine Woche Rest. Ich also mit der Familie wieder hoch nach Blavand und noch die letzen Tage genießen, war alles schön. Aber leider nicht der vom 9 jährigen Sohn erwartete Angelurlaub. n Bischen in Lökken an Put and Take und nachher noch in Blavand auf dem Campingplatz an den dazugehörigen Teich, das wars. War aber schön nur leider keine geschichte für n ausführlichen Bericht im board.
Schön war wie wir auf der Rückstrecke nur mal n paar Stunden Pause machen wollten und ich mit den Kindern in Thorsminde hinter dem Hafen neben der Seenotrettung direkt mit dem Landstrassenschiff an das Becken mit Ausgang zum Fjord stand und die damals 6 jährige ausgeworfen hat wie ne große! Das erste mal und keine hänger und kein Tüddel! Da schwillt des Vaters Brust vor Stolz! Gefangen hatte nur der größere ( eine 7 cm scholle, die versuch ich dieses Jahr noch mal zu besuchen, um zu sehen wieviel sie gewachsen ist.) Aber alle waren begeistert, da waren auch nur 10 andere Angler über die ganze Fläche hinder der Schleuse und davor verteilt. keine "Handtuchkriege". 
Das werden wir dieses Jahr nochmal versuchen ohen hektische Rückreise, langsam die Nordsee hoch.
Vieleicht kann ich ja dieses Jahr berichten. Geht da noch was 2. Hälfte im Juli? 

Zu dem eigentlichen Thema:
Bei den Forellen in Balvand kam Bienenmade gut an. Da war jeden Tag was. 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## LAC (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Ralf
entschuldige, dass ich dich nicht einordnen konnte, jetzt jedoch bestens, da ich den mageritvej lese und mich damals darüber etwas gewundert habe. Da die anfragen meistens inhaltlich anders sind und da ich beschlossen habe, all diese interessanten namen, ob hier im board oder bei ebay oder sonst wo nicht im kopf speichern will, da ich sonst verrückt werde, da ich täglich mir dann zig namen merken muss und wenn man näheren kontakt hat, hat eine person zig "schmusenamen", wo er sich mit meldet. Ich will und kann mir diese namen nicht alle behalten. 

Jetzt jedoch kenne ich den fall, ja der mageritvej ist landschaftlich die schönste route entlang der westküste, jedoch nur hier und da gut geeignet für die angelei. Hatte dir ja einige informationen gegeben. Schade, dass es bei dir so gelaufen ist. Es kann nur besser werden.
Ralf, wenn du mich fragst geht noch was in der zweiten hälfte juli, dann muss ich antworten, es geht immer etwas in der nordsee sowohl in den anderen gewässern.
Es kommen jedoch einige fischarten nicht mehr in solchen mengen vor, d.h. der schnelle erfolg bleibt aus. Die zeit des herings ist vorbei und der hornhecht kommt nur noch vereinzelt vor, platte immer und aal auch, jedoch mit etwas geduld. Ideal für forellen in den fliessgewässern und hecht und barsch im fjord bei uns. Makerel könnte auch klappen wenn die witterung mitspielt. So sieht die situation aus und es ist oft schwer, den urlaubstermin so zu legen, dass es richtig fluppt beim angeln, da die meisten sich nach den schulferien halten müssen.
Das mit den "handtuchkriegen" ist dort nicht so doll, jedoch wenn der hering da ist, solltest du eins anknoten, sonst stehe ich da *lach , da ich dort auch angle, wenn die schleusen auf sind in hvide sande und nichts läuft. Auch dort stehen die angler dicht gedrängt.

Zu den bienenmaden, ich kenne sie sehr gut und auch den ganzen andern plunder, den man den fischen anbietet, ich experimentiere ja gerne am gewässer und habe im laufe der jahre so meine eigenen methoden entwickelt, damit fahre ich ganz gut - mehr will ich nicht.
Deshalb die würmer - mit nachtisch (made). Bin aber auch nicht traurig, wenn meine vorstellungen bzw. experimente daneben liegen bzw.nicht anschlagen. Man kann nur lernen daraus.
Viele grüsse
Otto


----------



## dkanglerpapa (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@otto
hey,
der urlaub war nur nicht so wie geplant, er war aber trotzdem sehr schön.
Ich hatte ja damals schon gesagt ich mach mich schlau, nun hab ich inzwischen hier alle Lehrgänge in Tyskland gemacht. sogar den Fliegenfischerschein. Das mus ich aber erst mal in die Praxis umsetzen. Spinnrute geht schon sehr gut. fliegenrute nur auf der Wiese bisher noch nicht am wasser. wir haben hier noch Schonzeit. Du siehst, deine damaligen Ratschläge habe ich alle befolgt. Ich bin hier soger in einen Angelverein eingetreten. Dabei halte ich eigentlich nichts von Vereinen. Aber so kann ich hier mit dem soh gleich nach der Schonzeit an die Teiche im nächsten Ort. das sind dann mal keine Put andn Take. I bin gespannt, wie dieses Jahr wird.

Gruß
|wavey:

Ralf


----------



## LAC (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Ralf,
das hört sich ja alles gut an - du bist jetzt einer von uns. Die praxis kommt automatisch. jedoch gebe ich dir ein kleinen tip, du must den fisch suchen, er komt nicht zu dir. Damit will ich sagen, wenn du richtig angeln willst, setzt dich nicht ans gewässer und warte bis einer kommt. Sondern laufe am Fliessgewässer lang und geh im entgegen. Dann lernst du angeln, da sich das gewässer ständig verändert und du damit fertig werden musst.  Das andere ist zwar auch angeln, sehr gemütlich sogar, aber du muss nur schauen bis die pose untertaucht, dann ist einer vorbei gekommen. Meistens höre ich - heute beissen sie nicht.
Ja, kann ich da nur sagen, sie machen heute eine schlankheitskur *lach
Wenn du in meiner gegend bist,  schau mal rein.
Gruss Otto


----------



## dkanglerpapa (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin Otto,
Das mit dem Entgegenkommen ist glaub ich überall im Leben.
Wer sich nicht bewegt, kommt auch nicht weiter!...Nur wer mal den Standpunkt wechselt kann auch die gegebenen Möglichkeiten ausschöpfen. 
Ich glaub in dem Verein, dem ich jetzt angehöre, sind gute Gewässer dabei. Sogar eins mit Bachforelle. Mefo und Lachs sind auch dabei. Das wird ein interessantes Jahr. 
Jetzt muß der Junior nur noch tolle Leistungen in der Schule schaffen, dann darf "er" immer zur Belohnung Angeln. .... Ich muß ja dann wohl oder übel mit!....;-)
Mange Tak für die Einladung.
Könnte ich den bei Dir Parken? (3,2m H/3,25m B/ 7,4m L). Ich dachte du hast da nur Häuser, oder habt Ihr inzwischen auch Stellplätze für Wohnmobile. Das wäre natürlich ein weiterer Grund an den Ringköbing Fjord zu kommen, meist schaffe ich es nur bis Blavand. Aber der Sommer geht wieder bis Skagen. Die Wochenendtouren sind bis Blavand weit genug. Ich fahre immer mit 4 Pers. in den Urlaub, fast immer nach DK.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch, ich dachte immer, man darf nicht von der Brücke aus angeln, aber in Hvide Sande steht da immer alles voll. Habe ich das falsch verstanden?

Gruß 
Ralf


----------



## LAC (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Ralf,
da hat euer verein ja alles was ein anglerherz höher schlagen lässt im wasser. Muss ein teich sein, denn ich kenne nur ganz wenige fliessgewäasser in deutschland, wo diese edelfische vorkommen und wenn, nur durch besatz, wenn der fluss zum meer keine stauanlage hat. Nun zieht der lachs ja schon seit längerem wieder in den rhein und wird gestüzt durch das länderübergreifende lachs 2000 projet. Jedoch kann er nur in einige nebenflüsse aufsteigen, da die meisten noch stauwehre besitzen die den fluss amputieren.
Mosel, Sieg sind bekannt, jedoch ruhr mit lenne (über 100 staustufen) da sieht es böse aus. 
Für den Wagen von 3,2 x 7,4 m haben wir soeben platz, wir haben 25.000 qm.*lach Es geht einen tag, jedoch nicht 2 monate.
Kannst dich melden, wenn´s soweit ist.
Gruss Otto

Nachtrag: habe etwas vergessen, von der brücke in hvide sande ist es verboten, jedoch rechts und links neben der brücke, darf man, es ist etwas erhöhnt und sieht aus von der strasse, wenn man im wagen sitzt, als wenn man auf einer brücke steht. Ist aber keine brücke und wenn die heringe kommen, ist dort handtuchpflicht. Es kann aber auch der platz frei gehalten werden, durch die schwiegermutter, bis die liebe tochter mit ihrem mann und das schnuckelige enkelkind erscheint.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

also wenn ich die Schwiegermutter als Platzhalter nehm, hab ich das ganze Hafenbecken für mich, nur die Fische sind dann auch schnell wieder weg!....|motz:......
Die sind auch nicht ohne Ende belastbar und sensibel!
Keine Angst, wenn ich da erscheine, ist es nur auf der Durchreise! Ich melde mich!#x
Der Fluss ist die Elbe und dann die Ilmenau und dann die Luhe. Im Verein sagen sie die Mefo kommt bis Winsen an der Luhe. Und zwar an einem Tag, wenn der Hamburger Hafen nicht zu warm ist, von Cuxhaven durch bei der richtigen Strömung. Die Bachforellen sind im Oberlauf der Luhe in der Nordheide. Hier wurde alles neu besetzt, Bach- u. Mefo und auch Lachs. Die Programmne gibt es hier jetzt überall. 
Gruß #h
Ralf


----------



## LAC (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Ralf, 
ich dachte du würdest in westfalen bzw. südlicher sitzen,.
Gewässer ist gut - na dann mal fleissig angeln.
Gruss Otto


----------



## dkanglerpapa (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ otto
Westergellersen liegt bei Lüneburg!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## LAC (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo zusammen.
für die, die schon den hering in den nächsten tagen suchen wollen, es ist am regnen und ein orkan hat sich angemeldet, ab montag soll es frieren. Keine gute aussichten.

Wann trudeln denn die ersten angler zur heringszeit in hs ein?


----------



## dkanglerpapa (1. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hej otto!
Ich weiß von einem, der ab 14. Richtung Nordsee zieht. Mal sehen, wo man den an den Haken bekommt....
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Yupii (4. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> für die, die schon den hering in den nächsten tagen suchen wollen, es ist am regnen und ein orkan hat sich angemeldet, ab montag soll es frieren. Keine gute aussichten.
> 
> Wann trudeln denn die ersten angler zur heringszeit in hs ein?



Wird sich denn der Hering nächste Woche zeigen#c
Oder muss ich nur die Forellenrute einpacken?

Otto, schick doch mal ne Fuhre Hering von der Nordsee durch die Schleuse:q:q
Ich will ja nur einmal für den April üben, um einen Vorsprung vor sunny zu haben


----------



## dkanglerpapa (4. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Juhu,
ich fahre bald nach Dänemark und hoffe, dass das da dann auch die Fische zu Besuch sind! - Kann es kaum noch erwarten!.....
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## LAC (5. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Ralf und Uwe,
es kribbelt bei euch ja schon in den fingern wie ich lese. Momentan haben wir in der nacht frost. Wie es mit den heringen in den nächsten tagen aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen - jedoch werden sie auch dieses jahr kommen.
Uwe sowie Ralf, wenn ihr in HS eintrudelt meldet euch, dann fangen wir zusammen eine fuhre - ich liebe den hering - er zählt für mich mehr als eine forelle. Unvorstellbar, aber wahr. Wenn meine frau sagt, sollen wir heute eine forelle machen - dann sage ich ähhhhh, ich kann sie nicht mehr sehen. 
Wir bleiben am ball!
Viele grüss
Otto


----------



## Yupii (6. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Otto
ich bin ja ab Samstag nur für eine Woche dort in der Nähe ( Haurvig), ich nehme mal vorsichtshalber mein Heringsgeschirr mit.
Schick mir doch bitte mal Deine Tel.-Nr. rüber. Dann können wir doch vor Ort klären, ob sich dasHeringsangeln schon lohnt. Sonst sehen wir uns im April, wenn ich mit den Hannoveranern aufschlage


----------



## LAC (6. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Uwe 
telefonnummer ist unterwegs - sonst sehen wir uns im april.
Gruss otto


----------



## dkanglerpapa (6. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hej otto!
wie ist das wetter? genauso toll... wie bei uns oder doch klarer, da ihr mehr wind habt? Ich werde wohl erstmal mein lager ab dem 14. in hvidbjerg strand feriepark aufschlagen, bei schlechtem wetter können die kinder dann wenigstens drinnen baden und bolcher fabrik und lys selber machen! ich hoffe isch schaffe es wenigstens inmal nach Hvide sande oder Nörre nebel?
hej hej
Ralf


----------



## LAC (7. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo ralf, 
das wetter ist momentan gut, klarer himmel und die sonne ist da, jedoch kühlt es halt durch den klaren himmel schnell ab. Wind war heute nicht so stark. Ich glaube heute hatten wir tagsüber über 10 grad, es kann nur wärmer werden. Das geht bei uns schnell 
Grüsse
Otto


----------



## ndunkel (7. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,

ich tauche morgen in Hvide Sande auf und wollte mal fragen, ob schon Heringe ziehen? Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude

Gruß
Nils


----------



## Yupii (7. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Otto
stehst Du denn morgen in Nr. Nebel an der Strasse?
Ich muss mir dort den Schlüssel abholen.

Muss ich Dich vom Handy in DK auch mit Vorwahl anrufen?


----------



## LAC (7. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Nils,
wünsche dir eine gute fahrt.
Ich kann betreffend der heringe nichts sagen - erst nächste woche.

Uwe
ja extra für dich, ich stehe von 8 uhr bis 16 uhr vor super brugsen und verkaufe die alten heringe.
Wenn du da bist, räume ich nicht auf, sondern verschenke die restlichen.

Betreffend des anrufes  - ich glaube ja, versuche es mal.

Gruß
Otto


----------



## ndunkel (7. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Otto,

herzlichen Dank für die Wünsche#h .Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand, der aktuelle Infos hat. Ich werde mich auf alles vorbereiten (Heringe oder P+T).

Gruß
Nils


----------



## dkanglerpapa (7. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ otto 
Das hört sich ja alles vielversprechend an! Wetter gut, Fisch kommt mit mir an (vielleicht sollte ich den fischen anbieten, das sie in meinem kleinen Auto gleich mitfahren können, dann bin ich sicher das sie in Hvide Sande auch ankommen!). ...Wetter wird noch besser, ein Straßenstand mit frisk fisk in Nörre N.! Was will man mehr?
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Yupii (7. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



ndunkel schrieb:


> Ich werde mich auf alles vorbereiten (Heringe oder P+T).
> 
> Gruß
> Nils


  So werde ich es auch machen. Zu welchem P&T würdest Du denn fahren. Wir sind in Sr. Haurvig, ich würde wohl wieder nach Klegod düsen. Als Angeltag wurde mir der Dienstag freigegeben


----------



## prinz1980 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@jupii
wenn du schon nach klegod fährst, dann fahr lieber noch die 5km weiter nach sondervig, der see empfielt sich auf jeden fall, ich kenne so ziemlich jeden see in der ecke.


----------



## ndunkel (7. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Uwe,
ich war letztes Jahr an dem 2. Teich südlich Hvide Sande. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wie der heißt. Der war angenehm und auch fängig. Es sind zwei Teiche, die miteinander verbunden sind.

Nächste Woche werde ich mal eine ganz andere Ecke ausprobieren: Skaven. Hört sich auch gut an. Schauen wir mal.
Gruß
Nils


----------



## LAC (7. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Nils - das wird schon klappen - viel glück
@ ralf, solltest du auch vorbeikommen in nr. nebel, schütte ich dir einen eimer voll mit heringe im wagen -  kostenlos natürlich *lach
@Ronny - du bist ja schon fast ein däne und kennst sicherlich alle, wann sehen wir uns?
Können das feuer lodern lassen und meinen put&take see mal durchkämmen. Melde dich mal.
gruss otto


----------



## Einsiedler (8. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ LAC 
Wir waren letztes Jahr im August in HS.
Richtig gut gingen nur die Hornis hinter der geschlossenen Schleuse. Obwohl ich 4 Schachteln Kampfwürmer mitgenommen habe konnte ich im Hafenbecken/Mole/Fjord keinen Aal oder ä. fangen.In einen anderen Tread erwähntest du eine Muschelbank südlich von HS.Das hört sich interessant an denn ich habe letztes Jahr keinen Brandungsangler gesehen und es deshalb auch nicht probiert.Kannst du da mal genauere Angaben machen vielleicht ein paar GPS Daten mit Google Earth.

Wie sieht es denn überhaupt mit den Hochseeangeln in HS und Umgebung aus.Von den MS Solea habe ich letztes Jahr vor Ort nicht gerade die besten Sachen gehört(3St.Tour  2,5St Fahrt 0,5St angeln)usw.nur bei der 8St Fahrt wurde etwas gefangen. Jedoch die Preise sind ganz schön happig.Selbst in Thorsminde habe ich nichts gefunden was auf Kutterangeln schließt.Gibts da was neues.

Einsiedler


----------



## LAC (8. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Einsiedler
ja das stimmt was du über die hornhechte schreibst, jedoch ist die zeit schon fast vorbei und auf der fjordseite sind meistens kleine, die dich ärgern, sie lutschen dir förmlich den fischlappen vom haken. Die grossen sind im frühjahr da und die kannst du vor der schleuse jedoch auch hinter der schleuse, aber auch an der langen mole fangen. Aal geht an der schleuse sowie im hafen mit tauwurm, jedoch nicht auf grund, sondern im mittelwasser. Auf grund kommen die krabben und ärgern dich. 
Ich habe zwei drei stellen, wo ich des öfteren brandungsangeln mache, frage mich nicht welche GPS daten - ich angele immer wo ich die austern finde - jedoch 200 m nördlicher, da die strömung von nord nach süd geht. Es ist im südlichen bereich von HS und etwas nördlicher als Bjerregard. 
Das hochseeangeln am weissen riff ist nicht zu vergleichen mit dem gelben riff, die preise sind etwas happig, jedoch habe ich die fangquoten gesehen und die sahen ganz gut aus, bei den grossen fahrten. Ich habe auch reichlich dorsch gesehen und es waren, so wie sie aussahen auch angler. Ein grossteil, die mit der solea rausfahtren sind touristen, die das erste mal das angeln in hvide sande gemacht haben - da können wir ja nicht von anglern reden - wenn sie erfolge haben beim hering. Den kann man aus dem kinderwagen fangen - wenn er da ist. Ich habe nur eine fahrt gemacht mit ihr, bin eingeladen worden auf eine makrelentour - 3 Std. konnten immer land sehen und haben bei reichlich wellengang geangelt - auch was gelandet - jedoch makrelen, ich galueb es sind auch dorsche gelandet worden - insgesamt etwa 5 stück. Für eine nachmittagsfahrt auf makrelen geht diese fahrt und ich habe mich mit dem kapitän beim rausfahren unterhalten - ich sagte ihm - heute wird es nichts, da zu hohe wellen waren und man nicht den schwarm so schnell finden kann - er gab mir recht. Es war nichts berauschendes, jedoch haben wir gefangen und die hälfte war seekrank. Für solch ein tag war es ok - die grossen fahrten jedoch sehen wirklich gut aus, jedoch wird nicht in tiefen geangelt, wie man es vor norwegen oder am gelben riff kennt.


----------



## Ist das möglich? (9. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,

ich fahre nächste Woche (also ab 15.03.) nach Skodbjerge; falls noch keine Heringe da sind, was geht um die Zeit denn sonst so? Ich war schon drei mal dort, aber noch nicht so früh im Jahr...

Wie ist es mit Barsch und Hecht im Fjord? Lohnt ein Versuch auf Dorsch von den Molen in HV? Oder, was geht sonst so? Wäre schon wegen des begrenzten Platzes in meinem Wagen ganz schön, zu wissen, was man um diese Jahreszeit getrost zu Hause lassen kann, vielleicht passt dann statt der Brandungsruten noch das eine oder andere von meinen Kindern mit rein!:vik:

Gruß us Kölle von Ist das möglich?


----------



## prinz1980 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@otto
ich kann es dir noch nicht genau sagen wann ich wieder da bin, am liebsten natürlich erstmal zur heringszeit, kann sein das ich erst die letzten beiden september wochen da sein werde, stecke gerade mitten in meiner bau-phase, aber einmal DK dieses jahr ist pflicht, kennst mich ja  
und dann wird das feuer lodern und die ruten krumm sein, freu mich schon jetzt auf die tage...


----------



## dkanglerpapa (10. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ otto: 
da muss ich ja vorsichtig sein, so'n Eimer Heringe ist heutzutage begehrt! Wenn Du den reinkippst, musst Du aber auf ne Leiter steigen( Hab ich am Auto!). Das Dach vom Auto ist 3,05 m hoch! Im Ernst in einem anderen trööt jammern alle, der Hering ist nicht da oder schon wieder weg oder zu wenig da. Ich weiß nicht, ich glaub einige ernähren sich wohl nur von Fisch! Morgens mittags und abends! - 
      (Ich sach noch, gib dem kind keinen fisch! 
       - und was hat es jetzt? -Schuppen!..)

Wenn diese Angler nicht aufpassen, haben die bald soviele Schuppen, das beim Baden selbst geangelt werden!........;-) 

Ich möchte doch nur n bischen angeln und die Natur genießen, Ruhe haben, ab und zu ein wenig Spannung bei nem schönen Drill und auch den einen oder anderen Fisch mitnehmen. ... Eimer voll kann doch keiner weghauen!

Mal was anderes...Kann man eigentlich auch in der Vardeau was fangen?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## LAC (10. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Ralf,
inzwischen sind die heringe in hvide sande, wir mir berichtet wurde. Donnerstag gehe ich mit Uwe angeln und dann werden wir die heringe suchen, sie sollen nur vereinzelt vorkommen - wir werden sie jedoch finden.
Ralf, diese einstellung habe ich auch - huhe und entspannung und wenn dann noch einer am haken geht - ist es ok, wenn nicht bin ich nicht sauer. Mir läuft kein fisch weg, wenn ich ihn heute nicht fange, habe ich ihn morgen am haken. Noch sind genug da.

Habe in nr nebel mit 3 eimer heringe - 6 std gestanden - keiner ist gekommen - dann habe ich sie in die gosse geschüttet, 100 Möven kamen in sturzflug und verursachten ein verkehrschaos. Einige touristen fuhren nicht weiter, stiegen aus, konnten es nicht verstehen, dass dänemark so viel fisch hat, dass sie auch in der gosse schwimmen und dieses vielen möven. 
Papa, sagte ein 9 jähriger junge, ich habe es dir gesagt, dänemark ist ein anglerparadies. Ich habe ihn zugerufen - wir haben hier natur pur. Ja, sagte der papa und rutschte dabei über die fische aus. Als er zwischen den fischen lag, sagte er zu mir, werden die hier mit eimer gefangen - ja, und noch grössere erwiederte ich.  Wie grössere eimer - ja, mit badewannen. die sind inzwischen angesagt. 
Nun ernsthaft - badewannen habe ich zwar auch schon gesehen, jedoch finde ich die nicht gut, da der transport der heringe bis zum auto kompliziert ist, mein tip - regenfässer mit schraubverschluss, die kann man rollen bis zum wagen. Ha,ha,

Ralf, die Vardeau ist ein tolles fliessgewässer und man kann wunderbar, mefo und lachs dort angeln, aber auch andere fische. Mir gefällt sie sehr gut. Habe die fangstatistiken irgenwo liegen, konnte sich sehen lassen - tolles gewässer. Auch die ho bucht, wo die vardeau mündet ist ein gutes mefo gebiet. So wurde mir berichtet - ich habe dort noch nicht geangelt, jedoch beobachte ich von der halbinsel skallinge immer den seeadler - der sich auch gerne mal ein fisch holt. Du solltest dir das gebiet mal anschauen, einmalig, denn hier sind übersichtlich alle lebensgemeinschaften, die an der meeresküste vorkommen, zu beobachten. Ich glaube sogar, dass dort europas grösste austernfischerzüge vorkommen - 
rund 50.000 stück. Und im juli kannst du tausende von seeschwalben sehen. Es ist ein naturparadies - und ich könnte die liste noch reichlich erweitern. Kennt nicht jeder, - sollte man mal besuchen - war bis letztes jahr nicht überalle begehbar, da minengefahr war - noch vom altlantikwall - ist jetzt geräumt. War oft da, da auch kühe dort waren und die nicht durch die luft geflogen sind. Ist heute begehbar. jedoch vom hochwasser abhängig - letzte woche war ein kleiner orkan - da kam ich nicht hin - strasse überflutet.
Wie gesagt bzw. geschrieben Varde Au ist super und das kleine städtchen varde auch. Man kann dort kleine bootsfahrten machen auf dem varde fluss.
Viele grüsse
Otto


----------



## Diebert (10. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ein Hallo nach Hvide Sande,
bin auch demnächst da und hab da mal 'ne grundlegende Frage:
Wie ist es mit Meerforellen direkt im Kabbelwasser hinter dem Absperrwehr und weiter in den Fjord hinein? Kleinfisch ist da ja mit Sicherheit und 'Überspringer', die nicht in die Flüsse zum Laichen aufsteigen, gibt es doch mit Sicherheit in der Nordsee auch, genauso wie hier bei uns in der Ostsee. Ist da was zu machen, hat jemand Erfahrung?  Hat es schon jemand mal mit der Fliegerute in dem Bereich Hvide Sande versucht? Da muß doch was gehen, bei den Strömungsverhältnissen!
Oder muß ich dann doch an die Varde oder Skjern A?
Und wie sieht es mit Plattfisch und Dorsch zur Zeit im Hafen und an der Mole aus? Gerade bei dem Sturm den wir zur Zeit haben und hatten? Ist zwar wohl gerad' ein Kampf mit den Elementen der Natur, aber ich kämpfe sehr gern gegen Wellen und Wind an, besonders wenn ich Aussicht auf guten Erfolg habe. Fischen ist halt Abenteuer...
Würde mich über baldige Info sehr freuen, da ich Mitte der Woche wohl schon da sein werde. 
Viele Grüße Steve


----------



## dkanglerpapa (11. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin Moin oder Hej Otto,
ich wollte mir noch ein 4-Personen- Kanu anschaffen, da kann ich dann noch mehr Heringe reinkippen als in sone kleine Badewanne. die paddel ich dan direkt zu mir nach hause. erst die Nordsee runter bis Cuxhaven, Dann die Elbe durch Hamburg durch bis nach Hoopte. Dort dann in den Ilmenaukanal bis zur Abzweigung in die Luhe. In der dann geradewegs nach Winsen. dort die Fischtreppe an der Mühle hoch und dann den Rest der Luhe bis nach Luhmühlen. von dort nehm ich dann immer das Boot aus dem Wasser und trag es die 3 km zu mir nach hause. Wenn ich ein schönes Lied dabei pfeife, kann ich ja wie der Rattenfänger von Hameln n Schwarm Mefos und Lachse den Weg mitlocken. Ab und zu n minihering als Belohnung über Bord zu dem Schwarm werfen. Das wird ein Brodeln  in dem kleinen Fluss! ......;-)
Nun mal Spass beiseite:    
Vielen Dank für die Infos zur Varde Au und Ho Bucht und Skallinge, das hört sich ja unschlagbar an. Da hab ich ja viel zum probieren!  

Jetzt muss nur noch der neue Orkan vorbei, dann kann ich Freitag abend schon wieder Hotdog med pölser fra danmark vertilgen. Nach dem Sturm wird auch wieder gut Angeln gehen.

Gruß mit der Sonne im Fenster
Ralf


----------



## LAC (11. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Ralf
komm doch mal auf ein sprung vorbei - wie weit ist es entfernt, wo dein ferienplatz ist, dann gehen wir zusammen los - wir können uns auch treffen. Sende dir ein pn betreffend des kontaktes.
Deine heringsroute mit dem boot ist ja gewaltig mit lockmittel könntest du versuchen wie der rattenfänger von hameln, das bei euch auch heringsartige fische demnächst zu angeln sind z.b. die maifische (alse und finte) die ziehen so weit. Kommen bei uns vor.

@ Dibbert
Steve, du liegst mit deinen gedanken schon ganz richtig, sie kommen vor der schleuse vor und stehen oft auch in kleinen trupps dort - man kann sie von der brücke beobachten und einige von der brücke geben die zielanweisung, wie sein freund sie vom ufer aus reissen kann. Alles schon erlebt - sie sind alle im rausch hier - macht die anzahl an heringe.

Ja, du kannst sie dort überlisten und oft zeigen sie mir beim sprung die flanken - habe des öfteren dort welche gelandet. Es geht auch mit der fliegerute, jedoch sind reichlich menschen dort und das werfen wird schon ein problem. Jedoch hat es auch etwas mit der jahreszeit zu tun, sowie mit dem wetter. Jedenfalls liegen deine gedanken schon ganz richtig, jedoch kann man es nicht mit der ostsee vergleichen, denn dort ist es an der dän. adria der süden von fünen ganz anders. Dort besteht immer eine chance mefos zu überlisten, bedingt durch die flachen zonen. 
In fjord ist der lachs und die mefo geschont.
Jedoch würde ich dir die skjern au mit nebenbächen empfehlen - super revier für mefo und lachs, jedoch geht es nicht mit dem gedanken - ich fahr mal schnell hin. Du solltest schon reichlich angeln - dann besteht eine gute chance. Alles andere ist glücksache.

Viele grüsse
Otto


----------



## dkanglerpapa (12. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

#r@ otto: Das ist doch ne route, die mann so an nem lauen abend wegpaddelt!..;-) Ich hoffe das ist nicht zu schnell für die Fische, die mit sollen! 
Im Ernst: Ich habe mal gehört, die Mefos, die in Winsen bis zum Mühlenwehr kommen, sind mit der Flut innerhalb von 12 Stunden von Cuxhaven bis Winsen durch, wenn das Wasser im Hamburger Hafen nicht zu warm oder zu dreckig ist! #r

Das schaff ich wohl nicht mit dem Paddelboot!
Gruß
Ralf
#h


----------



## dkanglerpapa (12. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ otto: 
Dein Pers.Nachrichten Postfach ist voll, ich kann dir keine PN schicken!...
Gruß
Ralf

#h


----------



## LAC (13. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Ralf
bekomme täglich reichlich pn und jeden tag lösche ich - jedoch oft kommen sie wie ein schwarm angeflattert. Jetzt ist alles frei - beile dich. *lach
Gruss otto


----------



## dkanglerpapa (13. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Otto 
War das schnell genug?
Gruß


----------



## LAC (13. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ralf, super schnell, jedoch habe ich es jetzt erst gelesen - wir treffen uns - ruf mich an.
Freue mich
Gruss Otto


----------



## dkanglerpapa (13. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Was für ein Tier hat eigentlich so ein Auge? ( Dein Atavar)
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## LAC (14. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ralf,
ich bin doch nicht ein gott, der ein atavar hat. Wir sind doch hier im anglerboard auf erden und durchleuchten alles unter wasser, somit ist es also auch kein bärenauge.  Es ist das auge vom Dalatias licha - gefangen in 600 m tiefe vor teneriffa. Damit durchleuchte ich die postings - scharfer blick hat dieser schokoladenhai und oft verdreht er seine Augen. Zum glück kann man dieses nicht erkennen.

Wünsche euch eine gute fahrt 
Gruss otto


----------



## prinz1980 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

....wollte diesen thread nur mal wieder hoch holen, ich persönlich finde den fangthread HS-Hering nicht so prikelnt, aber kann jemand was zur aktuellen wetterlage sagen in HS?? ( leicht zu otto schau *gg* )
und fährt eigentlich die solea schon raus,wie sind da die fänge?


----------



## prinz1980 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

keiner der was berichten kann??


----------



## LAC (22. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ronny,
die heringe sind da, jedoch ist momentan eine kaltfront über jütland gezogen - die temperaturen sind um den gefrierpunkt an der küste und es liegt schnee und so wie angekündigt wurde soll es in der nacht bis 10 grad minus werden. Jedoch glaube ich an der küste höchstens 3 grad minus, da die nordsee wie eine wärmflasche wirkt. Jedoch 30 km ins landesinnere ist es eisig kalt. Frag mich nicht, ob ich angeln gehe - ich weiss was besser ist momentan. Die tage jedoch können nur besser werden.
Viele grüusse und wenn du hier bist - fackelt es - ich werfe die heringe.
Gruss otto


----------



## dkanglerpapa (23. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ otto:
bin zurück, war nur einmal am Teich in blavand: 2verloren! In Ho ging an dem put and take meine bsiher größte: 2.8 kg Lachsforelle 58 cm tolles Ding und ausgerechnet an einer ganz kleinen Rute! das war n spass ! mach ich auf jeden fall wieder! ist was anderes wie hiein Deutschland bis 1,5 kg maximal!
Ich sach ja: Dänemark ich komme wieder!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## LAC (23. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ronny,
wie schon angekündigt, es ist kalt und der liebe gott hat zu ostern dänemark mit einem teppich bedeckt - leider hatte er keine farbe - sonst würde es hier anders aussehen - es ist kräftig am scheien. Himmel und erde verschmelzen sich - alles schnee.

Ralf, 
das hört sich ja gut an, mit der forelle und wenn du wieder kommst, dann vesuchen wir es zusammen.

Viele grüsse


----------



## Piotr84 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ich komme frisch aus HS zurück, war da mit meiner Rugby manschaft! ich war im Hafen gucken, in 15min wurde ein hering gefangen (gehakt)!

Also ist nich viel in HS los.....


----------



## prinz1980 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@otto
bei uns sieht es zur zeit genauso aus!


----------



## dkanglerpapa (24. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ otto 
Danke, ich melde mich, das war schon ein schöner Einstieg fürs jahr
gruß
ralf


----------



## Dittschi (24. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo zusammen,
bekomme Mittwoch Besuch aus Bayern, die mit mir zum Heringsangeln nach Hvide Sande fahren wollen. Macht es Sinn oder sollte ich lieber die Tour unterlassen?
Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## LAC (25. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Thorsten
es ist eine schöne fahrt und der besuch aus bayern sieht mal wie die nordsee sich bei frühlingsanfang  bewegt - es ist schon ein gewaltiges naturereignis was sehenswert ist. War heute in hvide sande - schon unterwegs war mir klar, dass es nichts wird, da der scheibenwischer mit schnee und wind zu kämpfen hatte - das wollte ich nicht. Habe es trotzdem gewagt und bin bis zu den anglern vorgedrungen - sie hatten reichlich schnee im eimer. 
Kann aber mittwoch alles vorbei sein oder noch doller kommen.


----------



## sunny (26. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Wat machen denn die Heringe? Sind sie so langsam vor Ort?


----------



## Yupii (26. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



sunny schrieb:


> Wat machen denn die Heringe? Sind sie so langsam vor Ort?



Sei doch nicht so ungeduldig#d#d:q
Es ist noch ein wenig frisch. Daher ist es auch noch nicht so dolle mit den Fängen.  Es reicht doch wenn in ca. 3 Wochen die Invasion beginnt


----------



## sunny (26. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ich bin nicht ungeduldig, ehrlich nicht . Ich will es einfach nur wissen.


----------



## CyKingTJ (26. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Am 05. April fahre ich da hoch, wenn sie dann da sind genügt es mir. #h


----------



## porscher (26. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

die ersten trupps sind vor ort. allerdings muss man sich seinen fisch erarbeiten.momentan fangen nur "experten".


----------



## Pilkfreak (26. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Wenn man das alles hier so leist muss man sich ja schon ein wenig sorgen....

Ich fahre mit einem Freund seinem Vater und meinem Herren vom 18.4 - 20.4 hoch.

Ich hoffe infach mal, dass bis dahin ein paaaar mehr Fische da sind, als bisher geschrieben!|kopfkrat

Viele Grüße

Ole


----------



## LAC (26. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ hallo zusammen
komme von hvide sande und habe heute bei sonnenschein und blauen himmel geangelt - gestern war noch ein schneesturm. 1,5 Std habe ich geangelt und dann eine stunde  zugeschaut, wie die andern es machen und etwas gelabert. Sie hatten  jedoch  keinen hering im eimer.  Ich habe nichts gefangen, jedoch erzählte man mir, dass in den morgenstunden 7 heringe gelandet wurden - olala, das ist ja etwas ganz besonderes.
Wenn das wetter so bleibt, glaube ich, dass in den nächsten tagen die heringe voll da sind, es muss nur etwas wärmer werden.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (28. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hier in Deutschland geht es jetzt schon aufwärts mit den Temperaturen, wie sieht das bei dir aus? Schnee ist auch schon weg!
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## LAC (28. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Momantan sieht es gut aus - morgen werde ich noch mal schauen bzw. anglen, ob die heringe ïnzwischen im schlachthaus hvide sande eingetroffen sind. 
Gruss Otto


----------



## Pilkfreak (29. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Wäre schön, wenn du dann eine kleine Rückmeldung machen könntest, um uns auf dem neusten Stand zu halten...


Gruß

Ole


----------



## LAC (29. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo zusammen,
war kurz in hvide sande - die schlachtbank war leer - es ist zu kalt noch.


----------



## phlipsen (31. März 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo alle zusammen. 

Bin gestern aus Dänemark wiedergekommen. 
Freitag und Samstag waren wir in Nörre Vorupör, hier geht angeltechnisch noch gar nichts. Wasser hat 5°, waren zwar Surfen, aber Angeln konnte man knicken. 

Gestern den ganzen Tag in Hvide Sande. Der Wind wurde immer stärker und wir haben versucht, ein paar Heringe auf die Schuppen zu legen. Es ist glaube ich einfach noch zu kalt. Habe kurz im Shop nachgefragt, sie sagten, man warte sehnsüchtig auf wärmere Temperaturen, dann käme auch der Hering.
Es gab vereinzelt 1-2 Stück - aber wirklich selten. Dafür eine ganz junge neugierige Robbe.

Bin in zwei Wochen wieder oben - hoffentlich geht dann mehr!

Grüße an alle Dänemarkfans!


----------



## beduin (3. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin am 1 April im Hafen von Hvide Sande geangelt. Innerhalb 4 stunden habe ich 106 großen Heringe rausgezogen. Da habe ich 3 Robben beobachtet.Wirklich toll.



Ihre Angelskollege Beduin.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (3. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



beduin schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> bin am 1 April im Hafen von Hvide Sande geangelt. Innerhalb 4 stunden habe ich 106 großen Heringe rausgezogen. Da habe ich 3 Robben beobachtet.Wirklich toll.
> 
> ...


 

Glückwunsch! Das hört sich doch super an. Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen auf übernächstes Wochenende!!!:vik:


----------



## Pilkfreak (6. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Was denn hier los.....keiner mehr in Hvide Sande unterwegs...????

Fahre vom 18.4-20.4 mit nem Freund nach Hvide Sande und wollt eigentlich noch ma n paar Meldungen haben, wies denn mometan so aussieht????

Würde mich über die eine oder andere Meldung oder Info freuen!

Liebe Grüße

Ole


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (6. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Leute,
 ich fahre in der ersten maiwoche nach hvide sande zum heringe fischen.
Wir waren letztes jahr auch dort und es gab reichlich hering und hornhecht.

Kennt jemand in der nähe von hvide sande auch gute forellenteiche oder andere alternativen wenn man mal keine lust auf hering hat?
Der teich am ort war nich so doll.


gruss olav


----------



## Ben Venuto (6. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hi @ all!!!
Wir fahren vom 17-31.Mai nach Hvide Sande.waren schon ein paar mal da aber wissen nicht genau wie es zb. im Mai in HS mit Aal aussieht hat hier jemand mehr erfahrung und kann es mal schreiben!
waren letztes jahr im juni/juli in HS und abends haben wir im hafenbereich sehr gut Aal gefangen!
Vielleicht kann jemand auch generell Tips für Hvide Sande im Mai geben wo was geht!! würd mich über antworten freuen!!!
Mfg Ben


----------



## BubbleFish (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo!

Ich bin auch mitte Mai mal wieder in HS! Mich interessiert auch die Frage zum Aal! Hab schon oeffter von guten Aalen gelesen, aber ich frage mich zum einen ob im Mai schon was geht und zum anderen wo genau. Im Hafen hinter der Schleuse ist klar, aber wo genau. Ich habe eigentlich keine Lust auf Revierkampf mit den Heringsanglern!? 

Zum Thema Forellenteiche: Der in Klegod war immer ganz gut, allerdings versammeln sich jetzt alle Forellen um die Luftzufuhranlagen...

Gruss

Dennis


----------



## BubbleFish (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Uebringens die Luftzufuhranlagen sind die Dinger um die sich schon morgens um 5:00 (im Urlaub#q) die Angler versammeln. |bla:


----------



## duc900desmo (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Sind gestern abend mit 5 Leutchen aus HS zurückgekommen. Haben nur einen kurzen Abstecher nach unserem Hochseetörn ab Thy gemacht.
Die Heringe sind da. Haben jeder innerhalb von 2 Stunden 60-80 Stck gefangen.
Also auf gehts Leute.

Ach übrigens scheint sich eine Robbe dort niedergelassen zu haben.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## LAC (7. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Dieter
das hört sich doch gut an.
Zu den robben - es sind teilweise bis zu sieben stück dort
Gruss Otto


----------



## Ben Venuto (8. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moin moin!!!!
gibt es denn keinen der zufällig weis oder besser gesagt sich mit Aal in HS im Mai auskennt würde mich mal interessieren ob die zeit gut oder eher schlecht ist.
besteht die Chance das der Hering noch mitte bis ende Mai da ist??
wie sieht es mit Platten aus???
Wollen aber auch zum Ringköbingfjord!!! über tips im allgemeinen würd ich mich oder wir uns freuen!
Gruß Ben


----------



## LAC (8. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Ben
es ist schon genug gepostet worden über hvide sande, 4 tage kannst du lesen. Der aal ist am besten zu fangen, wenn es schön warm ist. Nun haben wir ein klimawandel und es soll wärmer werden - jedenfalls hatten wir vor einer woche noch minus grad - unvorstellbar aber wahr. Damit will ich nur sagen, dass man kaum etwas vorraussagen kann, wie es im mai ausieht. Heringe, hornfische, makrele, platte, aal, barsch und hecht, sowie lachs, forelle und äsche, all diese fischarten kannst du landen, wenn man den richtigen tag erwischt und die richtigen plätze kennt - sowie den richtigen köder bzw. systen - fast alles ist im anglerboard forum zu finden. Jeder, ob laie oder experte hat sich gehäutet, wie man sie am haken bekommt.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (11. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ist es denn jetzt bei dir schon wärmer, Otto?


----------



## MarcinMaximus (11. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



dkanglerpapa schrieb:


> Ist es denn jetzt bei dir schon wärmer, Otto?


 

Guckst Du->

http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&type=WORLD&id=100891


----------



## sunny (11. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Sind denn die Silberlinge mittlerweile vor Ort oder werden sie nur sporadisch gefangen? Am 19.04. wollen wir verschärft angreifen, da mut dat brummen |supergri.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (11. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

doppelklick?


----------



## sunny (11. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Danke für den Hinweis, keine Ahnung wie das passiert ist. Hab eins gelöscht.


----------



## LAC (11. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ an alle
ja, die sonne ist am scheinen und es ist wärmer geworden und die heringe sind auch da.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (12. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo LAC,
das klingt ja gut.
Ich fahre in 2 Wochen nach Hvide Sande.
Sind denn jetzt dort schon viele Angler?
Letztes Jahr war es teilweise sehr voll an der Schleuse.
Was würdest du empfehlen wenn man mal was anderes fangen will als Hering oder Hornhecht.
Ich habe nicht soviel platz in meinem Camper und muss also das Angelzeug gezielt einpacken. Da wäre es gut zu wissen was man ausser Hering noch so machen kann.
Gruss Olav


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (12. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Lac,

ich habe eben die Lydumartcenter seite entdeckt.
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/
Die ist super
Ich arbeite im Naturkunde Museum Stuttgart und bin am thema kunst und natur interressiert. Habt ihr ausstellungen die man besuchen kann. Ich bin anfang mai in Hvide sande zum fischen und würde mir gerne  in der umgebung auch mal etwas anderes ansehen als nur heringe. 
Gruss Olav
www.*naturkundemuseum-bw.de*


----------



## jl071162 (12. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

sind heute nach einer Woche wieder zurück aus hvide sande.  Die Heringe sind da. Es soll aber erst die erste Woche dieses Jahr so sein. Wetter war super (Sonne, 10 Grad).  Nach 3 Mal angeln zu zweit und jeweils ca. 2 Stunden war die Kühltruhe voll ( ca. 560 Stk.). Jetzt gibt Brathering, eingelegte Süss-Sauer und geräucherte Satt.  Vielleicht gehts im Mai nochmal hin.
Petri Heil
Jan


----------



## LAC (13. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Olaf, 
das ist die alte seite - wir zaubern gerade eine neue. Sie wird sehr ausführlich u.a. auch mit fischatlas und viele wichtige information bis ins wissenschaftliche. Bei uns werden ja die themenbereich kunst, natur und wissenschaft ganz eng verbunden - da versuchen wir neue wege zu gehen.  In drei wochen steht sie. Betreffend der ausstellung läuft im momment nichts, geplant ist im juni 08 zum sankt hans aften eine eröffnungsparty mit ausstellung zu realisieren,  da wird bei uns ein vogelmensch verbrannt, der über 20 m gross sein wird, damit wir für immer die bösen geister verteiben. Momentan haben wir andere aufgaben, denn wir haben im januar ein etwa 10.000 qm angrenzendes grundstück von der gemeinde gekauft, dort wird u.a. ein see anlegt, wo wir die möglichkeit schaffen, das die besucher mal einen blick unter der wasseroberfäche werfen können. 
Danke für die pn - antwort folgt.

@ Jan 
das ist doch bestens gelaufen - was will man mehr - lecker, lecker süss-sauer eingelegte heringe.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (14. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo otto,
sag mal stehen eigentlich nachts im Sommer viele Camper im Hafen mit ihren Autos auf dem Parkplatz zum Angeln oder werden die verscheucht? Ich meine nicht die, die Klappstühle und Vorzelt aufbauen, sondern die, die da nur parken beim Angeln!
Gruß


----------



## ichtyo (14. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hi Leute,
habe vor, am 10.Mai nach Vrist zu fahren, komme natürlich auch bei Hvide Sande vorbei ( Allein schon wegen der Fischfrikadellen halten wir da an...!!!). Zum Heringsangeln fahre ich allerdings nach Thorsminde, es liegt halt näher an Vrist! Weiss da jemand wie es mit den Heringen aussieht??

Gruß ichtyo


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (14. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf,
> das ist die alte seite - wir zaubern gerade eine neue. Sie wird sehr ausführlich u.a. auch mit fischatlas und viele wichtige information bis ins wissenschaftliche. Bei uns werden ja die themenbereich kunst, natur und wissenschaft ganz eng verbunden - da versuchen wir neue wege zu gehen. In drei wochen steht sie. Betreffend der ausstellung läuft im momment nichts, geplant ist im juni 08 zum sankt hans aften eine eröffnungsparty mit ausstellung zu realisieren, da wird bei uns ein vogelmensch verbrannt, der über 20 m gross sein wird, damit wir für immer die bösen geister verteiben. Momentan haben wir andere aufgaben, denn wir haben im januar ein etwa 10.000 qm angrenzendes grundstück von der gemeinde gekauft, dort wird u.a. ein see anlegt, wo wir die möglichkeit schaffen, das die besucher mal einen blick unter der wasseroberfäche werfen können.
> Danke für die pn - antwort folgt.
> 
> ...


----------



## LAC (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo zusammen

@ dkanglerpapa
ich kann es dir nicht sagen, ich glaube ja nicht, dass dort auf dem parkplatz ein verbotsschild ist, dass camper dort ab 22.00 uhr nicht halten dürfen. An den strassen ist es ja überall zu sehen. Ich habe jedoch schon nachts welche dort gesehen - sie sind um die fischhallen gefahren und haben am wagen im stuhl gesessen und geangelt - mama war sicherlich am schlafen. Ich glaube es treten keine probleme auf. Da ja reichlich wege dort sind, wo man parken darf, jedoch kein schild ist.

@olav-aus-zuff
ja, ist öffentlich und du kannst mich sehen - lade dich ein für ein kaffee  - und dann siehst du ausserdem auch kunst. Email geht gleich noch raus.

@ an alle
Einer von den wilden dänischen anglern hat sicherlich gestern am 14.4. bei arte um 20.15 uhr die sendung über tiegerhaie aufgenommen. Wer sie aufgenommen hat soll sich bei mir melden. Ich habe sie gesehen und sie ist tierisch gut, jedoch konnte ich sie dort nicht festhalten. Wer sie hat - kurz eine pn senden. Danke !


----------



## dkanglerpapa (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ otto:
danke! da stell ich mich dann nur mal zum Zugucken hin und schmeiß erst, wenn alle wech sind, n paternoster mit 555 haken nur einmal raus! Vorn an der Mole das 2 kg Blei und dann den Bügel bis zur Brücke offen lassend, wandern und dann Spannung auf die Schnurund oben an der Brücke festtüddeln und wieder hinlegen und Schlafen!
Gruß


----------



## Bootsmann HH (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



sunny schrieb:


> Sind denn die Silberlinge mittlerweile vor Ort oder werden sie nur sporadisch gefangen? Am 19.04. wollen wir verschärft angreifen, da mut dat brummen |supergri.



Moin sunny!

Lange nicht mehr im "AB" gewesen - und noch viel schlimmer, lange nicht mehr zum angeln gewesen.

However - wir fahren ebenfalls am 18.04.08 hoch und bleiben bis zum 21.04.08 in Hvide Sande.

Bin mit der "family" auf dem "Lyngvig Camping"... Wenn Schwiegermutter und meine Frau mit den Lütten die Dünen stürmen, komme ich bestimmt auch mal zum Heringsangeln.

Wo seid ihr denn? Mittags mal Kaffee? Abends mal ein Bierchen?

Grüße

Peer


----------



## sunny (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Es lebt noch, dat gibbet ja garnich |supergri. 

Wir sind am 19.04. ca. ab 07.00 Uhr auf der Plattform neben der Schleuse. Ich hoffe, du kannst da was mit anfangen. Ich war da auch erst einmal und kann das nicht besser beschreiben. Bis Mittags sind wir auf jeden Fall da. Wäre ja klasse, wenn du es schaffst vorbei zu kommen. Nen Blondchen haben wir evtl. auch da |supergri|rolleyes. 

Untergebracht sind wir bei Otto (Lydum Art Center). Bring ggf. deine Rute einfach mit, wird sich schon nen Plätzchen finden.


----------



## phlipsen (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin "dkanglerpapa".

Vielleicht kann ich Dir die Frage nach den Stellplätzen in HS beantworten. 
Theoretisch gibt es keine Probleme mit der Polizei oder Campingplatzbesitzern, wenn Du auf einem der Parkplätze übernachtest. Du solltest aber darauf achten, dass Du nicht für jedermann sichtbar bist und Stühle, Vorzelt etc. draußen stehen hast. Das wird nicht gerne gesehen!
Bei den Fischhallen, wie Otto bereits schrieb, gibt es einen Parkplatz, der hinter den Dünen direkt am Strand liegt - da kannst Du ohne Probleme stehen. 

Das Dumme ist, wenn die Polizei einmal jemanden in der Nacht erwischt, kontrollieren sie und machen alle Parkplätze dicht. Ist letztes Jahr im Sommer 2x passiert, kostet dann pro Fahrzeug 70 Euro Strafe.
Mehr passiert aber nicht. 

Solltest Du nur parken und dabei Angeln ist das meiner Erfahrung nach, gar kein Thema. Habe ich schon oft gemacht. 

Mein Tipp: 
Möchtest Du übernachten, stell Dich auf den Parkplatz bei den Dünen, fahre morgens mit Sonnenaufgang rüber. Das ist am Einfachsten.

Noch bevor es richtig hell wird, hast Du Deinen Eimer voll.
:q 

Vielleicht hilfts. 
Lieben Gruß


----------



## Bootsmann HH (15. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin!

Super - die Plattform kenne ich... Schließlich waren wir die letzten Jahre regelmäßig da (... bis die Lütten kamen ;-)!

However - die Mäuse sind ja jetzt schon "groß" und transportfähig. Am 20.04.2008 werden sie 3 Jahre alt - also in DK. 

Ich weiß nur nicht ob es so gut ist, wenn man in Dänemark am 20. April Geburtstag feiert... da hatte ja - rein historisch betrachtet - ja auch jemand anderes B- day und mit dem wollte ich nicht in Verbindung gebracht werden...

O.K- werde am 19.04.08 gegen Mittag auf der Plattform vorbei schauen. Bin der mit dem leeren Eimer...

Bis denne & gute Anfahrt

Peer




sunny schrieb:


> Es lebt noch, dat gibbet ja garnich |supergri.
> 
> Wir sind am 19.04. ca. ab 07.00 Uhr auf der Plattform neben der Schleuse. Ich hoffe, du kannst da was mit anfangen. Ich war da auch erst einmal und kann das nicht besser beschreiben. Bis Mittags sind wir auf jeden Fall da. Wäre ja klasse, wenn du es schaffst vorbei zu kommen. Nen Blondchen haben wir evtl. auch da |supergri|rolleyes.
> 
> Untergebracht sind wir bei Otto (Lydum Art Center). Bring ggf. deine Rute einfach mit, wird sich schon nen Plätzchen finden.


----------



## dkanglerpapa (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin philipsen:
Danke, das hab ich noch nicht gewusst das da vorn noch parkplatz ist! Ich war bisher nur auf denen am Hafen rechts und links von der Brücke! Das mit demn klappstühlen am Womo finde ich sowieso nicht so toll! Nirgends! Das sieht aus wie eine Belagerung! Nur da stehen und die Frau kann dann die Versorgung der Kinder übernehmen! Ich brauch ja nix!... Sonne, Wind und Seeluft!.... Männer sind ja bekanntlich primitiv .... aber glücklich!
Gruß


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo LAC,
vielen dank für die einladung zu einem kaffee!
Ich werde auf jeden fall bei dir vorbeischauen.
Gruss Olav


----------



## sunny (16. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Bootsmann HH
Ich werde mein Anglerboard-Cappy tragen. Ist ja schon nen paar Tage her, dass wir uns gesehen haben |supergri.


----------



## LAC (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ alle, 
am wochenende soll das wetter in hvide sande super werden - dieses zur information.

@ Olav, das will ich auch hoffen - kurz vorher anrufen.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Da brauche ich mal eine telefonnummer?
Gruss Olav


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Lac
Noch ne frage: ist am wochenende dieses Heringsfestival?
Gruss Olav


----------



## maki1980 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Das Wetter in Hvide Sande ist doch immer gut ?!:q
Selbst meine Frau beschwert sich dort nicht wenn es regnet oder stürmt, komisch. 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## LAC (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Olav,
telefonnummer ist unterwegs per pn.
Das heringsfestival in hvide sande ist am 26. - 27. april.
Gruss otto


----------



## prinz1980 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

...wenn ich das hier alles so lese mit dem hering, hab ich schon ein weinendes auge, ich bin seit jahren immer die ersten beiden wochen nach dem festival in HS nur diese jahr nicht ( hausbau ) bin erst im september wieder da.
wünsche allen die zum heringsangeln fahren ganz viel petri heil und gutes wetter, denn ich kenne das schön gefühl wenn am ganzen paternoster heringe dran sind.


----------



## T-N (18. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

HAllo Angler1996 bist du erst 11 Jahre schreib mir dann sag ich auch wie alt ichß??

angelnbw@web.de


----------



## knutemann (18. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> wünsche allen die zum heringsangeln fahren ganz viel petri heil und gutes wetter, denn ich kenne das schön gefühl wenn am ganzen paternoster heringe dran sind.


Danke und mächtig viel Fun werden wir obendrauf noch haben Abends Lagerfeuer und Heringsgrillen am Strand. Mann was freu ich mich auf morgen.


----------



## Fantoma2K (18. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

sachen sind gepackt... morgen früh um 6 geht es los... spätestens sonntag um 9 bin ich auch auf der plattform zum angeln.... wie gesagt.... ihr erkennt uns am schlachttisch.... 

bis übermorgen... ihr petrijünger


----------



## Pit der Barsch (18. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ich werde auch runter kommen. Ich bin zwar auf Als zum Heringsangeln die Woche aber einen Tag kommen meine Frau und ich auch vorbei. In HS waren wir noch nie.#h


----------



## LAC (19. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Prinz1980
Ronny, du bist doch schon ein halber däne und kennst dich bestens hier aus. Du wirst nichts verpassen. Im herbst wenn du kommst, sind die heringe wieder da, sie sind sogar noch etwas grösser, als die momentanen.  Morgen kommen sieben mann aus dem raum hannover - sind schon ganz heiss und fahren gleich los, damit sie um sieben uhr an der schleuse stehen - das wetter ist momentan super und ich hoffe sie können ihre eimer füllen. Abends werden wir das grosse feuer lodern lassen und den fang begiessen - getränke sind schon gebunkert. Sie haben es nicht weit, brauchen nur drei mal fallen, dann liegen sie im bett oder bei mir im garten.
Wünsche dir viel glück beim bauen.
Otto


----------



## MarcinMaximus (19. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Sind heute aus Dänemark zurückgekommen. Haben gestern erst noch gegen frühen Abend in Hvide Sande in knapp 1 1/2 Stunden 150 Heringe gefangen. Waren davor am Montag schon mal dort und haben ähnlich viel gefangen, wobei wir da wesentlich länger brauchten. 

Komischerweise hatte ich keinen einzigen Hänger oder Abriss,habe also die ganze Zeit über mit dem selben Vorfach und Blei geangelt.


----------



## prinz1980 (19. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

...danke Otto, kann ich gebrauchen 

@MarcinMaximus
was will man mehr, 150 heringe in 1,5h, na denn laß sie dir schmecken


----------



## MarcinMaximus (19. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Einer von zwei Eimern von gestern.:m


----------



## tommy-112 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Das ist ja echt ein guter schnitt!
Ich fahre am Samstag und bleibe eine Woche.
Hoffe das ich auch ein oder zwei Eimer voll kriege.


Gruß Tommy


----------



## LAC (20. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,
die sieben mann, wo auch sunny bei war (1. hannöversche heringstour) ist inzwischen wieder auf dem heimweg, war eine tolle truppe und einer wird einen bericht schreiben.
Wir haben von etwa 10 uhr bis etwa mittags geangelt und dann aufgehört. Die schleusen waren auf und unsere eimer voll. Wir haben sie nicht mehr gezählt um die 800 stück.  In grundnähe haben wir sie überlistet bei voller strömung.


----------



## Schomi1985 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin Moin!

Sind gestern aus HS zurück gekommen.
Haben zu zweit von 5 Uhr Morgens bis um 1200 Uhr 302 Heringe gefangen.

Samstag zu der Zeit war auch nicht so viel los. Wir hatten locker 2-3 Meter Geländer für uns. Die mittleren Schleusen waren auf. Wir haben immer kurz vor die Strömung geworfen und dann absinken lassen. Eigendlich war jeder Wurf ein Treffer und die Fische waren auch schön groß.

So 150 wurden an Freunde verteilt und der Rest wird nun verarbeitet und gegessen.


----------



## tommy-112 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

#hfreue mich schon auf dem bericht.


----------



## tommy-112 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

:qHallo weiß jemand wie es vom Strand aus läuft? Will es mal auf Platte versuchen.


----------



## prinz1980 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@tommy
ich habe es immer in argab um diese zeit probiert und auch immer ganz gut gefangen, aber du solltest schon so um die 100 - 130 meter werfen, denn dort sind 3 sandbänke, am besten hab ich immer zwischen der 2. und 3. gefangen, ist so ca. 70 - 80m zum werfen, wobei meine größte platte hab ich ca. 40m vom strand gefangen.


----------



## tommy-112 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Danke für den Tip.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (20. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



tommy-112 schrieb:


> :qHallo weiß jemand wie es vom Strand aus läuft? Will es mal auf Platte versuchen.


 
Hinter dem Angelshop runter, also im Fjord selbst soll man sehr gut Platte fangen können. Habe dort beim Spazieren auch mehrere Köpfe von vermeintlich großen Platten in den Sträuchern entdeckt.


----------



## WovenHand (20. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



tommy-112 schrieb:


> :qHallo weiß jemand wie es vom Strand aus läuft? Will es mal auf Platte versuchen.



Ich habs letzte woche 2x probiert und nichts gefangen. Bin mit meinem Gerät aber auch nicht viel mehr als 50 Meter rausgekommen.

Direkt am Strand waren aber Robben, Kormorane und sogar Tümmler/ Schweinswale auf Fischjagd, vermute aber mal auf Hering.


----------



## WovenHand (20. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

War auch zum Heringsangeln in Hvide Sande und fand es VIEL ZU VOLL. 
Für mich ist das nichts, Schulter an Schulter (keine Übertreibung) zu stehen, zumal sich die letzten Deppen eine Angel kaufen und dann unkoordiniert "auswerfen", dabei sämtliche Schnüre überwerfen oder auch mal auf die Strasse. 
Aber wenn gerade ein Schwarm durchzog, konnte man Mengen oder auch Unmengen fangen. Hatte bis zu 5 auf einmal am Paternoster. Aber wie gesagt, mir war es viel zu beengt und darum reichte mir ein Eimer.
Ich war übrigens der einzige, der sich die Zeit genommen hat, die Viecher waidgerecht abzuschlachten. Ich kam mir schon fast pervers vor, aber das macht man doch so ?


----------



## MarcinMaximus (21. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



WovenHand schrieb:


> War auch zum Heringsangeln in Hvide Sande und fand es VIEL ZU VOLL.
> Für mich ist das nichts, Schulter an Schulter (keine Übertreibung) zu stehen, zumal sich die letzten Deppen eine Angel kaufen und dann unkoordiniert "auswerfen", dabei sämtliche Schnüre überwerfen oder auch mal auf die Strasse.
> Aber wenn gerade ein Schwarm durchzog, konnte man Mengen oder auch Unmengen fangen. Hatte bis zu 5 auf einmal am Paternoster. Aber wie gesagt, mir war es viel zu beengt und darum reichte mir ein Eimer.
> Ich war übrigens der einzige, der sich die Zeit genommen hat, die Viecher waidgerecht abzuschlachten. Ich kam mir schon fast pervers vor, aber das macht man doch so ?


 
Naja, stimmt schon, mit Angeln im eigentlichen Sinn hat das Spektakel nur noch wenig zu tun.

Was meinst Du waidgerechtem "Abschlachten"? Einen Schlag auf die Rübe und dann Herzstich? Die meisten haben ihre Fisch mehr oder weniger tot geschlagen, wie ich es beobachtet habe.


----------



## LAC (21. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ WovenHand

Das mit den tümmlern bzw schweinswale sieht man sehr selten, wobei an der schleuse fast immer zwei bis sieben seehunde zu sehen sind.
Nun ist dieser platz ja an der schleuse - weltbekannt - da tausend leute sich über diesen guten fangplatz im netz unterhalten. Sie müussen demnächst tribünen bauen, damit alle dort an der schleuse in der kurzen zeit - wenn die heringe da sind - angeln können. Dann hat jeder einen logenplatz - darunter sind dann angler aber auch personen, die so werfen wie du es gesagt hast. 
Betreffend der waidgerechten tötung, kann man dieses nur von anglern erwarten, da die laien nichts über fische oder angelei wissen bzw. was waidgerechte tötung bedeutet. Dieses schlechte bild, belastet die angler gewaltig. 
Wenn du am samstag jedoch da gewesen bist, dann hättest du uns gesehen, dass wir die fische vorab getötet haben. Denn ich schaue auch immer mal um mich, wie sie so mit den tieren an der angel umgehen. Denn es ist schon eine kunst einen fisch zu töten - da benötigt man zwei hände für, aber 4 heringe zappeln noch an der leine bzw. im dreck. Da kann nur eins helfen, weniger haken - da lacht man mich für aus, weil man die mülltonnen voll haben will.


----------



## porscher (21. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@wovenHand

es ist und war klar, dass es zur ferienzeit bzw. heringsfestival voll wird. es ist dort immer das gleiche bild. ich war letztes jahr ende mai für 1 woche dort und war sehr wenig los.ich habe dann an der schleuse zum fjord hin oft alleine oder mir nur 4-5 leuten gestanden. auf der meerseite war es etwas voller, denn dort waren die meisten hornhechte(man konnte diese gut von der brücke aus sehen).ich habe ganz in ruhe auf der fjordseite gefischt und auch meine hornhechte gefangen. dafür aber in aller ruhe und entspannt. zudem war mein zielfisch der aal. und was soll ich sagen?! einmal 7 erwischt und am nächsten tag 3. war mehr als ok!!!


----------



## porscher (21. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ach ja in 4 wochen gehts wieder hoch für 7 tage. dann will ich verstärkt auf hecht und barsch im fjord gehen und natürlich auch wieder die aale ärgern. ist vielleicht jemand das letzte mai-wochenende dort??? könnten ja gemeinsam losgehen.


----------



## prinz1980 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@porscher
glückwunsch zu den aalen, kannst du mal schreiben wie das gemacht hast, ist mir bisher noch nicht geglückt.


----------



## Schomi1985 (21. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ wovenhand

wo warst du denn? war am Samstag dort und hatte mit nem Kumpel 2-3 Meter Geländer.
die meisten sind auf die Steinböschung gegangen weil die Schleusen zu Anfang alle auf waren.

Das mit dem Töten ist uns auch aufgefallen. bei uns wurde jeder Fisch tot geschlagen.
Bei unseren Nachbarn landeten die Fische teilweise direkt im Eimer und zappelten noch ewig. Ganz merkwürdig war das manche uns richtig böse angeguckt hatten wenn wir nen kleinen wieder rein gechmissen haben.
Keine Ahnung was deren Problem ist aber ich hab doch lieber in 2 Jahren den gleichen in Groß als heute nen Kleinen und seine 2 nochkleineren Brüder oder!?

Wir werden nächstes Jahr sicher wieder hinfahren dann allerdings 2 Wochen früher.

Gruß Schomi


----------



## porscher (21. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

was soll ich zu den aalen sagen? grundmontage und als köder tauwürmer und heringe.


----------



## gallus (21. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@schomi1985
nur zur freundlichen info..
warum sie euch beim releasen angeguckt haben?
bei jedem hering den du anfässt lösen sich viele schuppen und auch die schützende schleimhaut.die eingesetzten fische sind so parasieten schutzlos ausgesetzt
und werden sehr wahrscheinlich daran verenden.also lieber mitnehmen.
gruß gallus


----------



## porscher (22. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

das ist richtig. ich kenne kaum einen fisch, bei dem die schuppen so "locker" sitzen. der hering ist auch im allgemeinen sehr empfindlich und verträgt fast gar nix.


----------



## Schomi1985 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ gallus

ahhh!

jetzt versteh ich das.

OK beim nächstem mal bin ich schlauer!

viel Spass allen die am WE hoch fahren


----------



## Thomas73 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



porscher schrieb:


> ach ja in 4 wochen gehts wieder hoch für 7 tage. dann will ich verstärkt auf hecht und barsch im fjord gehen und natürlich auch wieder die aale ärgern. ist vielleicht jemand das letzte mai-wochenende dort??? könnten ja gemeinsam losgehen.


 

Ich bin vom 17-30.05 oben und werde oft am Fjord auf Barsch und im Hafen auf Aal angeln.Wir sind 4 man und zählen schon die Tage noch 25:q


----------



## porscher (22. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ thomas 
dann sieht man sich ganz sicher. erkennungszeichen vielleicht??? auto oder klamotten die direkt auffallen??? können ja gemeinsam los oder zumindest mal schnacken???!!!


----------



## Thomas73 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Drei sind nicht zuübersehen und einer ist untermassig  ;-) Wir sind 21-28-34-36 jahre alt und sind mit einem Blauem Golf mit MK oder einem Schwarzem Astra mit UN Kennzeichen da (Golf wahrscheinlich mit Ski-Bag)


----------



## porscher (22. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

alles klar. werde mal drauf achten. wollt ihr denn auch mal nen forellensee unsicher machen?


----------



## Thomas73 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

In einen Forellenpuff wenn nichts geht aber auch wirklich nichts dann ja.wie erkennt man dich denn?


----------



## Thomas73 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ich schicke dir mal meine Handynummer in einer PN


----------



## porscher (22. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hmmm. trage immer ne baseballkappe und so eine tarnhose. mache mich aber schon bemerkbar.ist von euch jemand bvb-fan??? bin nämlich einer.


----------



## prinz1980 (22. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

BVB for Ever,
einmal süd-tribühne immer südtribühne!!! bin aber leider nicht zu eurer zeit in HS


----------



## P2lacsaP (22. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hab im hafen schon geangelt und kleine grundeln oder groppen oder wie die auch immer heißen, gefangen...
an der schleuse hab ich den wurm einfach runtergelassen und einiges an aalen gefangen, aber die waren alle klein...


----------



## Thomas73 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



P2lacsaP schrieb:


> hab im hafen schon geangelt und kleine grundeln oder groppen oder wie die auch immer heißen, gefangen...
> an der schleuse hab ich den wurm einfach runtergelassen und einiges an aalen gefangen, aber die waren alle klein...


 

Du meinst bestimmt Qappen die habe ich auch schon im Hafen gefangen aber auch schöne Aale im Juli 07.Zum BVB kann ich sagen das wir alle keine grossen Fans sind.


----------



## porscher (23. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

also diese quappen oder zumindest eine unterart habe ich letztes jahr beim aalangeln auch gefangen. kann aber nicht genau sagen ob es welche waren. habe diese zurückgesetzt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



porscher schrieb:


> also diese quappen oder zumindest eine unterart habe ich letztes jahr beim aalangeln auch gefangen. kann aber nicht genau sagen ob es welche waren. habe diese zurückgesetzt.


 

Waren diese "Quappen" evtl. Aalmuttern?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## porscher (23. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

habe mir paar bilder angeschaut und etwas angelesen. es stimmt es waren aalmuttern. ganz genau. lohnt es sich diese zu entnehmen??? geschmacklich. und wie schauts mit der schonzeit/maß aus???


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (23. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

*Eine Delikatesse „Aalmutter“ goldgelb gebraten*

       Die Aalmutter ist ein kleiner Fisch mit grünen Gräten und ist ein Leckerbissen für Feinschmecker. Die grüne Färbung der Gräten wird durch eingelagertes Vivianit verursacht, dass ein unschädliches Eisenphosphat ist.
*Die Aalmutter hat einen großen Küchenwert - Hier die Zutaten für 4 Personen:*
         - Man rechnet mit mindestens 4 Fischen pro Person
         - Eier, Mehl, Paniermehl zum Panieren
         - Fett zum Braten
         - Salz und Pfeffer
*Die küchenfertige Zubereitung der Aalmutter folgendermaßen:*
      - Die Fische von Haut und Flossen befreien
      - Zuerst die Eier in einem Gefäß verquirlen
      - Die Aalmuttern salzen und pfeffern und in Mehl wälzen
      - Danach die Fische in verquirlten Ei drehen und mit Paniermehl bestreuen
      - Jetzt die fertig gewürzten Fische in heißem Fett goldgelb braten und danach mit
      - Zitrone beträufeln
        Zu diesen leckeren kross gebratenen Fischen kann man Brot und Butter servieren, mit einem gemischten Salat nach Art des Hauses.


Das ist zu finden auf: www.hobby-angeln.com


Gruss Olav


----------



## LAC (24. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Olav
wirklich ein Leckerbissen für Feinschmecker
Hier eine information: ich bin noch in dänemark und fahre erst nächste woche weg - kannst also kommen.
Gruss
Otto


----------



## porscher (24. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

LAC kannst du was zu den schonmaßen bzw. der schonzeit der aalmuttern in dänemark sagen??? habe letztes jahr im mai einige als beifang beim aalangeln gehabt. überlege nun dieses jahr welche zum verzehr zu entnehmen, wenn die wirklich so lecker schmecken.


----------



## MarcinMaximus (24. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



porscher schrieb:


> LAC kannst du was zu den schonmaßen bzw. der schonzeit der aalmuttern in dänemark sagen??? habe letztes jahr im mai einige als beifang beim aalangeln gehabt. überlege nun dieses jahr welche zum verzehr zu entnehmen, wenn die wirklich so lecker schmecken.


 

23cm
15.09.-31.01.


----------



## dorschhunter9 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Leute,

wo habt ihr denn die Aale gefangen an der Schleuse? Fjord oder Meerseite?
Und wann habt ihr sie gefangen und womit..

Bitte viele Info`s - fahre morgen Abend schon los...

Was für Montagen habt ihr genommen?
Wo habt ihr geangelt, in der Mitte oder am Ufer.. Lohnt es sich jetzt schon zu angeln...??

Bitte, Bitte helft mir!
DANKE....


----------



## P2lacsaP (24. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@dorschhunter9:       habe aale mitte august an der schleuse gefangen (südseite und meerseite)
dort die betonierte plattform einfach hoch und die montage einfach direkt an der mauer runter in das erste "schleusenloch" ...
hab 125er grundblei als durchläufer mit normalem einzelaalhaken dahinter und nem tauwurm.
oben an die rutenspitze nen knicklicht und dann die rute ans geländer stützen.
habe in der dämmerung abends geangelt und lief da schon ganz gut.
ob es sich jetzt DORT schon lohnt keine ahnung, aber versuchen würde ich es im fjord in den flachen gebieten da sich das wasser dort schneller erwärmt.

@ die andren:   waren tatsächlich aalmuttern, aber nur sehr  kleine... hab mich direkt an die mauer in der hafeneinfahrt gesetzt und da herrscht ja auch noch ne strömung...

|bla:|bla:|bla:
so viel spaß noch


----------



## dorschhunter9 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

also auf der meerseite jetzt oder auf der fjordseite???
die plattformen meinst du wohl die meerseite oder wie???

weiß jemand ob es sich jetzt schon lohnt???????


----------



## Thomas73 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Habe im Juli im Hafen auf Aal geangelt mit Schollensystem und einzelhaken.Köder waren Dendros Wattis und Kneifer haben sehr gut gefangen im Gamlehafen auf der anderen seite der Fischhallen


----------



## Thomas73 (24. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



dorschhunter9 schrieb:


> also auf der meerseite jetzt oder auf der fjordseite???
> die plattformen meinst du wohl die meerseite oder wie???
> 
> weiß jemand ob es sich jetzt schon lohnt???????


 
Ist vieleicht etwas früh in der zeit würde es aber versuchen.
wir haben auf der Meeresseite geangelt


----------



## LAC (25. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Porscher
über aalmuttern ist die info ja schon gepostet. Schmecken sehr gut kommen jedoch dort selten gross vor. Betreffend des kanus würde ich dir empfehlen - eines zu nehmen, wo ich dir per pn, die anschrift von mitgeteilt habe, auch wenn sie arg mitgenommen sind. Wenn meins genommen wird, ist es etwas umständlich - ich hoffe du verstehst es.
@ an alle
momenatn sind ja die heringe da und dann kommen die horhechte - die schon vereinzelt da sein können und dann kommen erst die aale - (wenn sie überhaupt noch aus den löchern kommen). Wie und wo man sie landet, ist hundert mal geschrieben worden - überall sind sie schon gefangen worden, es wird aber nicht besser nur noch schlechter mit dem fang. Ich fange sie mit tauwurm jedoch nicht auf grund - auf der meerseite. Am Fjord kann man nicht im mittelwasser angeln, dann hängt der wurm an der pose - ausser im schleusenbereich.


----------



## Sarah S (25. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,  ich bin es Helga mama von sarah s
ich krieg es nicht hin mit dir zu kommunizieren.Habe die Zeit bei Euch nicht vergessen, sondern vermisse sie ganz ganz doll.


----------



## porscher (25. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ thomas
kneifer? kannst mir das mal erklären. meinst du krebse als köder für aal oder ...?


----------



## LAC (25. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Sarah S
Helga, freue mich, dass du an uns gedacht hast und oft denke ich auch an dich, da ich immer deinen hund erwähne, der bei der jagd im dachsbau zugebuddelt wurde. Werde nicole alle meine anschriften per pn senden. Dein sohn meldet sich gar nicht, ich brauche die webcam installation für tieraufnahmen auf der homepage. Er kann sofort kommen.
War ne tolle zeit - noch leben wir und können es nachholen.
Gruss otto


----------



## Zanderlui (25. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@porscher

kneifer sind mott oder seeringelwürmer die beim brandungsangeln genutzt werden meist als sogenannter stopper für die wattwürmer das diese nicht vom haken fallen da die kneifer fester sind als wattwürmer


----------



## Thomas73 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Das Problem bei seeringelwürmer ist nur das sie sehr TEUER sind aber gefangen haben wir wie schon gesagt gut immer schön mit kombi Köder


----------



## LAC (25. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Thomas73
diese kombi köder sind nicht schlecht, kostet zwar etwas, jedoch geht es auch mit zwei tauwürmer am haken und angele im mittelwasser auf der der südlichen seeseite direkt an der schleuse oder im hafen, das klappt immer, wobei die momentane zeit ja noch reichlich früh ist für aal.


----------



## Thomas73 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ *Lydum Art Center *

Habe 2 Fragen
Wie tief ist es an der schleuse? Tag oder Nacht? Wir waren immer im Hafen oder an der Beton verjüngung richtung Meer.


----------



## sCoPeXx (26. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Bin dieLetzten 2 August wochen am Fjord  

wollte ma fragen woman sich boote für den fjord leihen kann am besten bei Ringköbing ??

Grüßle


----------



## LAC (26. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Thomas,
pn ist raus - die tiefe direkt an der schleuse um die 6 m - Pose auf etwa 4m stellen - du musst es kurz mal prüfen, 2 Tauwürmer dran und dann abwarten. Wenn es zuckt ist es ein Fisch, jedenfalls keine krabben, wenn du auf grund angelst - da zuckt es immer und die würmer sind schon weg, bevor du einen aal dran hast. Ich angele immer auf der südlichen Seite zum meer, wo das geländer ist  dirkt an der schleuse.
Auf aal gehe ich nachts - jedoch mache ich eine kombination, d.h. ich gehe von 17.-20. Uhr auf hering und anschliessende auf aal - bis 24 uhr oder länger - wenn es fluppt. Dann habe ich genug heringe und auch einige aale.

@sCoPeXx 
ich kenne zwar den fjord, da ich selbst eins habe und eine stelle in nymindegab, die kanus verleihen, jedoch in ringköbing kann ich dir nicht sagen - frage mal im hafen bei den fischern nach - die können dir eine genaue auskunft geben.


----------



## Fantoma2K (26. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

sooo... heute wieder aus dem urlaub gekommen.... fangergebnis 1.805 heringe mit 3 ruten in 4 tagen


----------



## Thomas73 (26. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Toll was sollen wir dann machen am 17.05:c1.805 Heringe und wir schauen in die Röhre.Nein ist doch Geil #6zum Glück gibt es ja ein paar Milionen von den. Was machst du mit der menge Fisch?





Fantoma2K schrieb:


> sooo... heute wieder aus dem urlaub gekommen.... fangergebnis 1.805 heringe mit 3 ruten in 4 tagen


----------



## Pit der Barsch (26. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Fantoma2K schrieb:


> sooo... heute wieder aus dem urlaub gekommen.... fangergebnis 1.805 heringe mit 3 ruten in 4 tagen


Wo stands du ??
Warst du es, dem erst die Rute gebrochen ist und später die Rolle um die Ohren geflogen ist ???|wavey:


----------



## LAC (26. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Thomas - noch eine pn ist raus. 
1800 heringe ? ein ganz schöner wert, was soll man damit machen - in tüten verpacken und dann ....... jeden tag fisch essen.


----------



## Fantoma2K (27. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

wir waren vor der brücke... von sondervig aus kommend auf der rechten seite... wir waren die verrückten mit dem schlachttisch 

wir haben die heringe durch 5 personen geteilt... bzw. wir haben 1000 stck behalten... meine eltern haben eine forellenteichanlage... demnächst gibt es lecker bratheringessen bei uns


----------



## danmarkhuse (27. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Fantoma2K schrieb:


> sooo... heute wieder aus dem urlaub gekommen.... fangergebnis 1.805 heringe mit 3 ruten in 4 tagen






.....Eigenbedarf ist was anderes. Auch wenn es 3 Haushalte sein sollten!!!


----------



## LutzLutz (27. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hey wir fahren nächstes we auch nach hs zum herings und brandungsangeln. wie läufts denn zur zeit so mit butt und co?......obwohl ich schon häufig in hs war und ich schon das ein oder andere mal versucht habe auf aal zu angeln war es immer bei aal ein reinfall weil die krabben einem einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht haben....angelt ihr dann mit auftrieb oder wie gesagt im mittelwasser.....aber dann kann ich mir gar nicht richtig vorstellen das man sie kriegt? hier bei uns angelt man ausschließlich aufm grund bzw knapp drüber und nicht im mittelwasser.#c


----------



## LAC (27. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@lutzLutz
das glaube ich dir, dass bei euch der aal auf grund gefangen wird, das mache ich auch in anderen gewässern, aber nicht wo krabben reichlich vorkommen, da fange ich sie im mittelwasser. Im fjord - nicht an der schleuse - kann man sie ja förmlich nur auf grund fangen vom ufer aus, weil zwischen pose und grund gerade mal platz ist für den haken.
Er hat stellen, da siehst du zwar wasser, aber nach 200 m ist es gerade 0,50 cm tief.


----------



## LutzLutz (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

#6aja oke dann werd ichs mal in zukunft dort probieren.danke schön


----------



## porscher (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

das sagt schon alles aus: ein "schlachttisch" und 1805 heringe mitgenommen.wenn man sowas liest, wünscht man sich eine fangbegrenzung für die silberlinge. das geht nicht in mein kopf. wenn man nach der ungefähren faustregel geht: 200 heringe = 20 kg
dann hast du in 4 tagen 180kg fisch entnommen. da sag ich nur bravo!!!


----------



## Zanderlui (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

aber wie er geschrieben hat sind einige davon für seine eltern in der forellenanlage zum verkauf als brathering denke ich und somit kommt es aufs gleiche raus ob nun der fischer sie fängt und sie dort für den laden gekauft werden oder ob er sein spaß beim angeln hat und sie verkauft im eigenen hausladen!!!


----------



## porscher (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

genau das ist es ja "einige". waren eher einige hundert. nach dem motto: eine kühlbox für meinen nachbarn, einen eimer für arbeitskollegen und man hat ja noch verwandte und kennt noch genug andere "fischverzehrer" und vielleicht verkauft man  ja noch einen teil des fangs. dann war der tripp ja bestimmt nicht so teuer. ich kann da nur den kopf schütteln.


----------



## Zanderlui (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

das gibt hier sowieso kein ende von daher kann ich nur aus meiner sicht sagen für den verkauf in einem geschäft sind 800heringe mal gar nix und wenn du dich über 800hundert heringe aufregst möchte ich gar nicht wissen was passiert wenn du mal die genau fangmenge erfährst die ein fischer in der heringszeit täglich anlandet!!!!


----------



## porscher (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ich kenne die fangzahlen der fischer und 800 heringe sind ein witz bezogen auf die tägliche menge die in den weltmeeren abgefischt wird. darum geht es auch nicht.
Fakt ist: 1805 heringe in 4 tagen und davon gehen 805 an die forellenanlage der eltern.
hier vom eigenverbauch zu sprechen ist absoluter blödsinn!!!!!!


----------



## Zanderlui (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ok mein letzter kommentar:
die restlichen tausend gehen dann nochmal durch drei da mit drei ruten gefangen gehe ich davon aus es waren 3angler sind also 333 für jeden nochmal das durch 4tage macht so pi mal daum 80 pro tag und person!aus meiner sicht völlig in ordnung.
das war es von meiner seite aus mehr sage ich dazu nicht mehr..


----------



## porscher (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ok.dann ist das ding halt durch aber das runterrechnen auf pro tag, pro angler und pro rute ist doch schwachsinnig. wenn ich 14 tage da oben bin und jeden tag 100 fange, dann sind das 1400 stück. und dann braucht man nix schön reden und sagen: " aber habe ja nur jeden tag 100 gefangen. und in der kühltruhe liegen dann 1400 bereit zum transport nach deutschland. ist schon klar 1400 für den eigenverbrauch. ich lach mich weg. man kann alles schönreden und verharmlosen!!!


----------



## porscher (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

aber lassen wir das mal sein. es geht hier weder um dich noch um mich!!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

weiviel ist doch sch....ß egal. es sollte schon für den eigengebrauch sein. bei mir ist so bei 100 - 150 silbernen schluß damit ich im winter auch noch welche für legger bratis mitnehmen kann! aber über 200 da stell stell ich mir die frage wo sollen die verteielt werden???
naja muss eigentlich jeder selber wissen aber jeder angler sollte nur für den eigengebrauch fangen.
aber 1000 silberne die möchte ich nicht sauber machen!!!
aber wie gesagt naja..............|evil:


----------



## Pit der Barsch (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



porscher schrieb:


> ok.dann ist das ding halt durch aber das runterrechnen auf pro tag, pro angler und pro rute ist doch schwachsinnig. wenn ich 14 tage da oben bin und jeden tag 100 fange, dann sind das 1400 stück. und dann braucht man nix schön reden und sagen: " aber habe ja nur jeden tag 100 gefangen. und in der kühltruhe liegen dann 1400 bereit zum transport nach deutschland. ist schon klar 1400 für den eigenverbrauch. ich lach mich weg. man kann alles schönreden und verharmlosen!!!


|good:|good:|good:
Dem giebts wirklich nix hinzu zu fügen. !!!!!!


----------



## MarcinMaximus (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ist das nicht egal, ob Eigenverbrauch oder nicht?#c


----------



## LAC (28. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> das gibt hier sowieso kein ende von daher kann ich nur aus meiner sicht sagen für den verkauf in einem geschäft sind 800heringe mal gar nix und wenn du dich über 800hundert heringe aufregst möchte ich gar nicht wissen was passiert wenn du mal die genau fangmenge erfährst die ein fischer in der heringszeit täglich anlandet!!!!


 
@ Zandelui
nun werden die fangquoten für die berufsfischerei am europäischen zum teil sogar am weltweiten tisch, bei einigen arten festgelegt. Nun sind dieses experten, da sie weltweit die fischbestände kennen und danach handeln - die ich nicht immer akzeptiere, jedoch wird eine berenzung der fangmenge pro land festgelegt. Dieses muss man schon machen, da dieser berufszweig mit fische handelt. Sie ernten im meer jedoch gesäht wird nicht. Macht man dieses nicht - hätten wir schon kein fisch mehr, da sie auch gierig sind nach geld ohne rücksicht. Könnte zig beispiele nennen wo sie aber auch alles weggefangen haben - zum glück wird heute etwas mehr darauf geachtet. 

Wenn aber angler dieses machen, d.h. sie im handel bringt, dann ist dieses nicht erlaubt - auch nicht ein hering. Es ist richtig, wenn du schreibst 800 heringe sind nix - das stimmt, wenn man es richtig betreibt - dann müssen tonnen her, das bringt erst richtig geld. 
Aber 800 heringe schön gebraten am forellenteich, bringen 1000 euro, aus der hand. Auf einen teller 3 stück und ein kleines kartöffelchen drauf, bringen 2800 euro. Das ist doch toll - sollte man mehrmals machen - dann kann man sich mehrmals in der karibik am starnd legen und lachen und denken, wie bescheuert sind die angler eigentlich - das geld liegt förmlich auf der strasse bzw. im wasser.
Bei der menge muss man aufpassen, dass einer nicht im hals stecken bleibt - denn er hat viele gräten. Sollte es sein, ist es kein racheakt vom hering, sondern das man auch beim essen die kontrolle verloren hat.


----------



## maki1980 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ich sag nur immer Raus mit dem Hering.

Denn haben wir in wenigen Jahren die gleiche Situation wie heute mit den Dorschen.
Die hat man früher auch in großen Mengen und hohen Gewicht gefangen und heute sind diese eher Mangelware in der Nord und Ostsee. Und jeder Angler beschwert sich nun immer über die bösen Fischer weil diese angeblich den Dorschbestand mindern aber sich an die eigene Nase fassen macht ja eh keiner. Wir leben halt in einer Ich und heute Welt und was morgen kommt interessiert mich doch nicht... Leider!
Vielelicht hat mein Sohn ja auch noch die Möglichkeit in 10 - 15 Jahren einen Hering zufangen aber wirklich daran glauben das die Fänge so sein werden wie sie heutzutage sind tue ich nicht. 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Fantoma2K (29. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

man man man.... ich wusste gar nicht, dass diese fangzahl hier solch eine diskussion aufwirft.... um hier und jetzt klarheit zu verschaffen.... wir haben 1805 heringe gefangen...

die werden durch 6 FAMILIEN geteilt... d.h. es sind 300 fische pro person... pro malzeit werden in den familien bestimmt 30 heringe gegessen... d.h. 10x heringsessen... schlussendlich... essen wir bis nächstes jahr april... im schnitt 1x pro monat hering... (was im übringen sehr gesund ist)

da ich schon mehrere jahre nach hvide sande zum heringsangeln fahre, kann ich mit sicherheit sagen, dass gute 80% der ausländischen angler soviel fangen, denn sie haben meistens nur 1 woche oder evtl. ein wochenende... oder so gar nur ein tag zeit, das zu fangen, was sie 1 jahr an heringe verzehren wollen... ich weiss gar nicht was daran so schlimm ist...

und um noch mal auf diesen UNENDLICH grossen UMSATZ für meine eltern zurückzukommen... ich denke, dass wir ein nettes heringsessen im rahmen von 20 leuten machen... mehr passen dort gar nicht rein  ... also max 200 heringe... dafür verzichen wir ja auf mindestens 5 mal heringsessen im jahr 

.... ich hoffe ihr überlegt mal alle ganz genau, bevor hier voreilige schlüsse gezogen werden... und rechnet mal kurz nach..... 

P.S. allen anderen in Hvide Sande wünsche ich Petri Heil


----------



## MarcinMaximus (29. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Ich sag nur immer Raus mit dem Hering.
> 
> Denn haben wir in wenigen Jahren die gleiche Situation wie heute mit den Dorschen.
> Die hat man früher auch in großen Mengen und hohen Gewicht gefangen und heute sind diese eher Mangelware in der Nord und Ostsee. Und jeder Angler beschwert sich nun immer über die bösen Fischer weil diese angeblich den Dorschbestand mindern aber sich an die eigene Nase fassen macht ja eh keiner. Wir leben halt in einer Ich und heute Welt und was morgen kommt interessiert mich doch nicht... Leider!
> ...


 

Ähm, ich glaube soviel wie ein einzelner Fischkutter an einem Tag an Hering aus dem Meer fischt, schaffen nichtmal alle Heringsangler zusammen in Hvide Sande in einer Woche, deswegen halte ich den Dorschvergleich irgendwie weit hergeholt.|bigeyes


----------



## porscher (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ich habe mal letztes jahr mir den spaß gegönnt alle angler an der schleuse zu zählen. sowohl die meersseite als auch die fjordseite. es waren 272 leute. so wenn du schon rechnest dann gönn dir mal den spaß. sagen wir mal "nur" 100 Heringe pro nase. das wären 27200 stück.
und wenn die richtig beißen dann fangen gute angler locker 1000 stück am tag.
vor 3 jahren war ich auch in hvide sande und hab ne gruppe aus berlin dort getroffen. es war 5 "angler".die haben in einer woche über 8000 heringe gefangen. die waren mit hänger am hafen und hatten dort fäßer drauf. habe ich selber gesehen. und es kommt dazu, dass es in dieser woche 2 tage gab, an den fast nix gebissen hat. sonst hätten die wohl 10000 oder mehr mitgenommen. die standen dort schon im morgengrauen und fuhren erst nachts zu ihrem ferienhaus zurück. bei beißflaute standen die ruten am geländer einfach rum. so bald jemand in sichtweite einen hering hatte, gings an die ruten und schnell rein. man könnte ja paar heringe entwischen lassen. solche idioten gibts leider!!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Fantoma2K schrieb:


> die werden durch 6 FAMILIEN geteilt... d.h. es sind 300 fische pro person... pro malzeit werden in den familien bestimmt 30 heringe gegessen... d.h. 10x heringsessen... schlussendlich... essen wir bis nächstes jahr april... im schnitt 1x pro monat hering... (was im übringen sehr gesund ist)
> 
> da ich schon mehrere jahre nach hvide sande zum heringsangeln fahre, kann ich mit sicherheit sagen, dass gute 80% der ausländischen angler soviel fangen, denn sie haben meistens nur 1 woche oder evtl. ein wochenende... oder so gar nur ein tag zeit, das zu fangen, was sie 1 jahr an heringe verzehren wollen... ich weiss gar nicht was daran so schlimm ist...


 sollte fisch nicht nur max. 6 monate eingefroren werden;+


----------



## Zanderlui (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ab minus 18 grad und noch darunter ist es egal da hält der sich auch noch länger.klar halbes jahr ist so ne marke ab da an geht die qualität und der geschmach nämlich langsam abwärts was auch vorher schon passiert!am besten fangen schlachten salzen und nächsten tag zum mittag oder gleich abends in die pfanne...


----------



## maki1980 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Man kann sich doch alles schön reden aber am ende des Tages kommt immer das große erwachen. Aber im entefekt ist es doch eh egal. Jeder Mensch soll machen was er für richtig hält und ob einer 300 Fische oder 20 Fische fängt sollte immer dem Angler überlassen sein. Das Problem ist einfach, dass viele Angler den Hals nicht voll bekommen und wenn diese einmal im " Rausch" sind verlieren Sie oft den Überblick. Aber das geht glaube ich jedem so.
Nichts desto trotz, wenn ich im Oktober in HS bin werde ich mir das Spektakel mal anschauen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## LAC (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

--------------------------
und um noch mal auf diesen UNENDLICH grossen UMSATZ für meine eltern zurückzukommen... ich denke, dass wir ein nettes heringsessen im rahmen von 20 leuten machen... mehr passen dort gar nicht rein  ... also max 200 heringe... dafür verzichen wir ja auf mindestens 5 mal heringsessen im jahr 

.... ich hoffe ihr überlegt mal alle ganz genau, bevor hier voreilige schlüsse gezogen werden... und rechnet mal kurz nach..... 
--------------------------

@Tantomak2K
Dieses ist ja auch ganz nett und stärkt das geschäft - und so kann ma die zahlenden gäste, als eine grosse familie ansehen - denn dieses ist ja ein service, den nicht jeder bieten kann.
Dein letzter satz, .... ich hoffe ihr überlegt mal alle ganz genau.
Da solltest du mit anfangen, bevor du vor lauter freude - weil es ja so gut gelaufen ist - dieses hier ins netzt stellst.

@ Porscher
so sieht die wahrheit aus - und es ist noch wilder.
gruss otto


----------



## porscher (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@maki1980
genau das ist das problem: "Jeder soll machen was er für richtig hält!" schreibst du. und genau das geht nicht. ich habe damals dem "Berliner-team" ordentlich die meinung gesagt, obwohl wir uns nicht kannten. die haben granntig reagiert, aber sie wirkten nachher sehr nachdenklich. wenn jeder das macht, was er für richtig hält, haben wir bald auch ein aalfangverbot wie die schweden und fanglimits für diverse fischarten(wie auch den hering).


----------



## Wumsel (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo an alle.

Es sind nur noch 3 Tage dann gehts endlich wieder nach DK.
Ich konnte mich schon die ganzen letzten Tage nicht mehr richtig aufs arbeiten konzentrieren. Und wenn ich an den Ausblick auf den Fjord denke, gleich wenn man aus Nymindegab rausfährt dann hab ich jetzt schon wieder Pipi in den Augen. 
Da es ja mit den Heringen schon wieder recht gut aussehen soll, werde ich meine Frau endlich mal ins Heringsangeln einführen können. Wenn Sie auch was fängt dann hab ich wernigsten öfter nen grund sie zum angeln mitzunehmen. grins
Wir haben für dieses jahr gleich 2x gebucht, einmal 2 wochen anfang Mai und das andere mal 2 wochen anfang oktober.
Wenn von euch jemand was gehört hat wie man an jobs in DK kommt, dann wäre ich für infos sehr dankbar. Wir tragen uns nämlich mit dem Gedanken auszuwandern.
Nich nur wegen der Fische. 
So, jetzt zähl ich noch bissl die Stunden bis es losgeht.

Viele Grüße an alle aus Sachsen
Und Petri Heil


----------



## maki1980 (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Porscher...

Es gibt aber kein Gesetz über die Fangquote wie zum Beispiel in Norwegen, leider.
und solange dieses nicht existiert können wir keinen verurteilen nur weil er mehr oder weniger Hering dem Meer entnimmt.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Powerdonald (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Wumsel

Schau mal bei www.dk-forum.de rein, da gibts hin und wieder Jobs


----------



## porscher (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



maki1980 schrieb:


> @ Porscher...
> 
> Es gibt aber kein Gesetz über die Fangquote wie zum Beispiel in Norwegen, leider.
> und solange dieses nicht existiert können wir keinen verurteilen nur weil er mehr oder weniger Hering dem Meer entnimmt.
> ...



Das ist mir auch klar. aber wenn wir Angler nicht mitdenken sind die weltmeere noch viel schneller leer. es gibt kein fanglimit beim hering. muss man dann so viel mitnehmen, dass man an dem fisch fast erstickt,weil man den nicht mehr sehen kann???!!!wenn jeder angler paar tausend heringe aus hvide sande mitschleppt wo kommen wir dann hin????????? und das nur weils erlaubt ist. muss man den verstand dann ganz abschalten??? ich will dass meine kinder dort auch noch angeln können und deshalb entnehme ich nur für den eigenverbrauch(2-3 im urlaub gebratene heringe und ein paar eingefroren zum mitnehmen).und manchen idioten an der schleuse werde ich ende mai gehörig die meinung sagen, wenn diese meinen übertreiben zu müssen.


----------



## LAC (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Wumsel, schreib mir mal eine pn, was du beruflich machst, denn einige suchen hier immer GUTE arbeiter - wir auch.

@ porscher
@ maik1980
Es geht hier nicht um hunderte von heringe, sondern es geht um die zeilen, dass er mama und papa 800 heringe gegeben hat, die eine forellenanlage besitzen und dann ein schönes fest machen können indem sie die heringe braten und übergeben - wie auch immer - den bekannten, kunden oder grossfamilie. 
Demnächst macht dieses schule und einer schreibt dann, wir haben ein dorffest und wir sind alle eine grosse familie, ich habe 15.000, gefangen, werde sie nicht verkaufen - verschenke sie - damit mache ich ihnen eine freude und erwähne dabei, dass ich auf meine verzichtet habe, damit sich jeder richtig satt essen kann. 
Das gibt punkte und es kann ja sein, wenn man sich politisch angagiert, dass man als bürgermeister in der grossfamilie vorschlagen wird, da er sich einsetzt für das wohl der grossfamilie. 
porscher, ich hatte ja schon mal irgenwo gepostet, dass ich ein gespräch mit einer frau hatte, die angelte, ihr mann auch - es stand jedoch etwas abseits - da erwähnte ich belanglos, schon ganz schön viel gefangen, da erwähnte sie - so dumm wie sie ist - mein mann ist erster vorsitzender eines angelvereins, der hat eine ganze liste von bestellungen, wir müssen noch jeden tag fangen, damit wir diese auch zusammen bekommen. Da sie keine ahnung hatte, sich jedoch damit wichtig machen wollte, hätte man ihn sofort vom thron feuern müssen. So sieht die wahrheit aus - wobei diese machenschaften hinter verschlossenen türen ablaufen und kaum rauskommen, ausser man kennt sich nicht aus und schreibt hier etwas bzw. wie diese frau sich wichtig machen wollte. Da müssen die angler mit leben und ich kann mir vorstellen, da ja auch noch der staatsschein nicht immer gekauft wird, dass man demnächst, wie in kappeln, einen zusätzlichen heringsschein noch haben 
muss.
viele grüsse


----------



## LutzLutz (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hey ich fahr am we auch wie gesagt nach hs und ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir vll ein paar infos zur lage zur brandung und natürlich den heringen gibt.......ich glaub wir haben dieses thema jetzt auch genug durchgekaut...jeder hat eine andere meinung und darüber und das ist auch gut so.fakt ist es sind viele aber in der relation nicht so viele wenn man überlegt wie viele leute und tage es waren....


----------



## beduin (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo  an alle kollegen;

hat jemand schon in hvide sande einen Hornhecht gefangen ?#c


----------



## porscher (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

letztes we sind freunde von mir aus hs wiedergekommen. die hornhechte waren schon da und sind es jetzt mit sicherheit auch noch.


----------



## beduin (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Danke schön !!!!


----------



## LAC (30. April 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ alle
der horhecht ist da und bleibt bis juli.

Heringsfestival 2008 in Hvide Sande.

Damit wir nicht mehr die ganzen techniken schreiben müssen, bzw. wie fängt man heringe und wo sind sie, hier die zahlen vom heringsfestival.
Es wurden insgesamt, 366,2 kg gelandet, der sieger bei den herren war peter malinowski mit 87 heringe - 10.9 kg. Der sieger bei den jugendlichen, war nelson müller mit 15 heringe - 1,9 kg.
Die gesamte fangmenge, war 10 kg weniger als letztes Jahr. Jedenfalls hat man etwa 30 Eimer voll gemacht. Man sieht aslo, der eine fängt mehr und der andere hat auch ein pokal bekommen und freut sich.

Die teilnehmer hätten mehr fangen können, jedoch waren an der hafeneinfahrt 4 mann, die haben 2500 heringe, den festival beteiligten, vor der nase weggefangen - ungerechte sache, was die gemacht haben. Sie haben auf ein pokal verzichtet, da sie die hering umtauschen wollen beim dorffest.

Diese angler


----------



## Der Deichgraf (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hi Otto,


das mit den Hornhechten klingt ja gut.

Noch eine Woche, dann sind wir wieder da. Dann können wir wieder ein paar aufs Kreuz legen.

Grüße Sven


----------



## LAC (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Sven
melde dich sofort, d.h. ich bimmle auch mal durch - da ich nach deutschland muss. Zum glück hat der termin sich verschoben, wir können also welche aufs kreuz legen.
Viele grüsse 
Otto


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Sven
> melde dich sofort, d.h. ich bimmle auch mal durch -* da ich nach deutschland muss.* Zum glück hat der termin sich verschoben, wir können also welche aufs kreuz legen.
> Viele grüsse
> Otto


 

*Hi Otto,#h*

*hab ich sowas nicht auch schon mal irgendwo gehört? |supergri*


*Gruß*
*Jürgen |wavey:*


----------



## LAC (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> *Hi Otto,#h*
> 
> *hab ich sowas nicht auch schon mal irgendwo gehört? |supergri*
> 
> ...


 

Jürgen,
dieses ist richtig aber auch gut, denn am 30.5 muss ich in Deutschland sein - jedoch brauche ich 5/6 tage vorher um etwas zu erledeigen - da will ich es nachholen, wass ich nicht geschafft habe - und komme vorbei. Am 1.6. bin ich in dänemark, da die alte truppe (redakteure) vom anglerboad hier sind - die kann ich doch nicht im trocknen stehen lassen.
Melde mich in den abendstunden per pn.
Gruss otto


----------



## LutzLutz (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

so bin zurück aus hs.
es war relativ durchwachsen. wir kamen samstag mittag an und versuchten sofort ein paar heringe zu überlisten was uns aber eig nicht gelang. wir fingen zu zweit 11 hornhechte und gegen spät nachmittag kamen noch ein paar heringe insgesamt 14. dann ging es in die brandung wo wir 9 platten (1 kliesche und 8 Butt) zwischen 25 und 40cm landen konnten. am sonntag probierten wir es nochmal auf hering und er war da aber er stand aufm grund und weit weit draußen (henger gefahr). ich fing ca.60 heringe und 2 hornis mein freund hatte scheiss vorfächer und fing nur 8 heringe. alles in allem war es ganz ok


----------



## porscher (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@lutzlutz
wo genau habt ihr auf die platten gefischt? welche köder? welche entfernung? für ein paar infos wäre ich dir dankbar. bin die letzte mai-woche in hvide sande.


----------



## LutzLutz (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@porscher wir haben am strand beim nordsö camping platz gefischt. köder waren wie überall seeringelwurm (kneifer) und wattwurm wobei wattwurm besser ging. im prinzip musst du wirklich nicht weit draußen fischen. wir waren jetzt schon ich weiss nicht wie oft dort (ca. 10mal) und jedes mal haben wir die butts nur auf ca 20-50 metern gefangen (das ist kein scherz). das ist jedes jahr das gleiche. oft sind weiter draußen die krabben aber die können auch vorne sein, dann musst du einfach mal 50-100 meter weiter nach rechts oder links gehen und dann sind sie vll nicht mehr da. und nimm auf jeden fall auftriebsperlen mit falls du die krabben nicht mehr los wirst, falls aber keine krabben da sind musst du ausprobieren was besser läuft (auftrieb, nicht auftrieb). auch wenn krabben vorne sind wirst du vorn an besser fangen als weiter draußen (garantiere ich dir). mfg lutz

ps. hab oben noch die platten fänge genauer angegeben.


----------



## derthomasgl (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ alle
> der horhecht ist da und bleibt bis juli.
> 
> Heringsfestival 2008 in Hvide Sande.
> ...


 

HI.

Kennt Jemand von Euch die Regeln beim Heringsfestival,ich habe es mir erklären lassen(halb deutsch,halb dänisch) und hab sie leider  nicht verstanden. Mir geht es um die Punkteverteilung.


----------



## LutzLutz (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hab mal vor 2 jahren mitgemacht. 3 durchgänge jeder 30 min und du musst platzkarten ziehen. die heringe werden nach jedem durchgang gewogen und am ende gibt es eine wertung für jeden durchgang und eine gesamtwertung, wo alle platzierungen zusammen gerechnet werden. aber das nächste angeln ist erst anfang nächsten jahres#h


----------



## LAC (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ derhomasgl
so wie "LutzLutz" es gepostet hat, ist es mit der bewertung. 
Wobei das los entscheidet, denn vor einigen jahren habe ich auch mal mitgemacht, da war ich sieger auf der fjordseite mit 7 stück, die auf der meerseite hatten hunderte. *lach  Letztes jahr hatte man diese unterschiedlichen gegebenheiten berücksichtigt - wie es dieses jahr war kann ich nicht sagen. Jedenfalls ist es ein lustiges dorffest und eine bekannte musikgruppe - so hat man mir es gesagt -  spielt auf zum tanz. Ich kannte sie nicht, jedoch muss etwas wahres dran sein, denn auf dem holmslandklitt mit dem "tor zur welt" hvide sande", kennt  jeder jeden. Die grösse täuscht, es sind fast alles ferienhäuser.


----------



## Bodenseeangler (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Petri zusammen!
Fahre am 17.05 für eine Woche Richtung Hvide Sand. Ist der Hering noch da? Kann man vom Boot oder Kutter was fangen? Brauche diese Infos, da ich mit Frau und 2 Kiddies fahre und unmöglich Spinruten, Brandungsgeschrr, ootsruten und Forellenausrüstng ins Auto kriege. Also, wer weiss, was gerade geht, raus mit den Infos. Danke!


----------



## Thomas73 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Es geht alles von Aal,Hering.Horni,Butt,Barsch.Hecht.Bin auch da vom 17-30.05.Kutter ist nicht so gut kannst einiges  lesen hier im Board(MS solea) Noch 5 Tage:vik:



Bodenseeangler schrieb:


> Petri zusammen!
> Fahre am 17.05 für eine Woche Richtung Hvide Sand. Ist der Hering noch da? Kann man vom Boot oder Kutter was fangen? Brauche diese Infos, da ich mit Frau und 2 Kiddies fahre und unmöglich Spinruten, Brandungsgeschrr, ootsruten und Forellenausrüstng ins Auto kriege. Also, wer weiss, was gerade geht, raus mit den Infos. Danke!


----------



## Zanderlui (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

kann ich denn anfang august noch mit hornis rechnen????oder sind sie dann wieder weg???


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> kann ich denn anfang august noch mit hornis rechnen????oder sind sie dann wieder weg???


sind mit sicherheit noch welche da. aber die meisten sind nach ihrem laichgeschäft wieder wech.
wenn du glück hast kannst noch ne mefo auf blinker erwischen.


----------



## Quappenjäger (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Thomas73 schrieb:


> Es geht alles von Aal,Hering.Horni,Butt,Barsch.Hecht.Bin auch da vom 17-30.05.Kutter ist nicht so gut kannst einiges lesen hier im Board(MS solea) Noch 5 Tage:vik:


ich denke jeder muss so seine erfahrung machen! es wird zwar viel negatives geschrieben aber es gibt auch genug die von dem kutter begeistert sind! wer ne woche da ist sollte meiner meinung einfach mal ne tour wagen.
der dampfer bietet ja einiges an ( makrelen oder lange tour auf dorsch ( wrack ) ) .
da die nordsee eh recht launisch ( vom fang oder wetter ) ist sollte mann nie von gefüllten kisten ausgehen sondern sich freuen einen schönen tag auf see ( oder vom wetter her nicht ) zu erleben.
habe auch schon viele fangfahrten vom dornumer siel gemacht ( und auch cuxhafen ) und es wurde jedes jahr schlechter!da kann ein kutter noch so viele wracks anfahren wenn nix geht kann man fischen wie man will! aber auch dort folgte nach einem tiefpunkt immer wieder auch ein höhepunkt!
also am besten raus und vieleicht so nen top tag erwischen!


----------



## Thomas73 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Quappenjäger
Es ist richtig das jeder seine erfahrungen machen soll ich für meinen teil mache wenn ich Fisch haben will Urlaub in Norwegen wie auch dieses Jahr im September eine Woche extrem angeln ohne Frauen von Morgens bis Abens auf oder am Wasser je nach Wetter


----------



## Quappenjäger (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Thomas73 schrieb:


> @Quappenjäger
> Es ist richtig das jeder seine erfahrungen machen soll ich für meinen teil mache wenn ich Fisch haben will Urlaub in Norwegen wie auch dieses Jahr im September eine Woche extrem angeln ohne Frauen von Morgens bis Abens auf oder am Wasser je nach Wetter


 
gute wahl!!! mein post ist allgemein gedacht da die nordsee oft auch sehr gute tage zu bieten hat! mit dem kutter bin ich selber auch noch nicht gefahren ( habe es aber vor ! ).
nur von den wenigen negativ postings hier im board bin ich der meinung das mann dort ruhig ne tour versuchen sollte da die jenigen die die postings geschrieben haben wirklich mal nen schlechten tag erwischt haben können.
wenn 20 leutz schreiben finger wech ok , aber so viele waren es dann doch nicht.
wenn man schon dort ist einfach ne tour wagen und schauen was kommt!
aber das schönste ist eigendlich nen schönen tag auf see zu erleben ( ob mit fisch oder ohne! )
grüße
quappenjäger#h


----------



## Jörg2 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo, 

einen Tip noch zur Solea. Unbedingt die 14 Stunden Tour buchen, sonst ist der Ärger vorprogrammiert. Der Kutter fährt halt wirklich weit raus und bei der 8 Stunden Tour wird 90 prozent der Zeit verfahren. Wenn man dann einen schlechten Tag erwischt oder sich in der kurzen Angelzeit mit dem Nachbarn vertüddelt hat man tatsächlich nichts gefangen. Wir haben jetzt zwei mal die 14 Stunden Tour gemacht und haben immer gut und auch große Fische gefangen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## LAC (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo, 
komme gerade aus hvide sande und habe zwei stunden mal geangelt - es sind reichlich heringe noch da und auch kapitale hornhechte - wollte erst  heringe fangen und dann hornfisch, jedoch hatte ich 90 heringe im eimer und als beifang mit dem paternoster auch noch 20 hornfische. Waren tolle zwei stunden bei 28 grad C. 
Zur solea empfehle ich, wenn man eine dorschtour machen will, nur die grossen fahrten zu nehmen, denn er muss lange fahren bis er eine beachtliche tiefe hat, wo die dorsche stehen - ich habe von der solea die fangstatistik gesehen und die sahen sehr gut aus.
Jedoch gebe ich keine garantie - denn solch eine lange fahrt kann auch recht lustig werden, wenn die wellen sich etwas anders bewegen. Da fangen einige keinen dorsch und kämpfen mit sich selbst und füttern dabei ordentlich die dorsche.


----------



## porscher (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ LAC
Petri an dich!!! waren viele Leute an der Schleuse??? ich fahre am 24. Mai hoch. ich höre immer es ist verdammt voll dort. es ist aber keine Ferienzeit. letztes jahr ende mai war es ganz angenehm und man hatte viel platz zum fischen.
werden schon aale gefangen???


----------



## Didiman (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hi, kann mir jemand sagen ob sich lohnt mit eigenem Schlauchi dort hin zu fahren ? Wo kann ich  da slippen und wie ist Slipanlage?  Möchte nächste Wochenende  ein paar Heringe  kriegen. Oder muss ich nicht  unbedingt nach   Hvide Sande zufahren??? Danke für jeden Antwort!!!


----------



## LAC (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@porscher
Es waren nicht viele angler an der schleuse, wenn ich die menschen sehe, die in den ferien dort stehen. War ok - und ich werde für dich ein handtuch am geländer küpfen. Du kannst dich dort hinstellen, bis ich komme.
Gruss Otto
@didimann
200 m weiter ist die slippanlage und wenn du nahe mit dem Schlauchboot an der schleuse bist, wo die heringe geangelt werden - hast du eine freifahrt durch die schleuse und kommst an der hafeneinfahrt vor der schleuse zum vorschein. Kann aber auch sein, dass du im hagelfeuer der angler liegst und du versenkt wirst, die schiessen mit 50 gramm bleie von beiden seiten. Kleiner scherz mit etwas wahrheit.
Mehrere slilippanlagen sind in Hvide sande, jedoch geht es besser vom ufer bzw. von der schleuse aus.


----------



## Thomas73 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

HI@ All
Hvide Sande wir komme noch etwas schlafen und um 6 geht es los werde mich melden es soll einen PC im Haus geben mit DSL.


----------



## Wumsel (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Achja, nun sind wir wieder zu Hause in Deutschland. Aber es waren 2 herrliche wochen in HS. Haben auch ca 100 Heringe mit nach Hause genommen, selbst meine Frau hat 2 gefangen. grins. Hornis waren als beifang im Paternoster hängen geblieben, 5 Stück.
Leider ist die Zeit immer viel zu schnell vorbei, nun freuen wir uns auf das letzte Septemberwochenende, wo es wieder nach HS geht. Vielleicht für immer????
Viele Grüße an alle aus Sachsen.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Otto, 
freunde zu haben ist immer eine gute sache. 
Gruss aus Stuttgart
Olav


----------



## porscher (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ thomas73
wie wärs mal mit nem "livebericht"??? bist ja vor ort und hast dsl. lass mal von dir hören.


----------



## Ben Venuto (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hi!!!! haben am sonntag ca.60 heringe in 1 std.gefangen,es waren aber leider keine hornies da.haben es danach noch am ringkøbing versucht aber auch ohne erfolg.waren am am samstag und montag bei Otto in Lydum hat spass gemacht!!!
Waren heute an der henne mølle und sind grad erst nach haus gekommen haben ein paar barsche 2 aale (durften wieder schwimmen) und ein 65er hecht gefangen der ebenfalls wieder schwimmen durfte.
melde mich wieder und hoffe das ich noch andere berichte schreiben kann...



quote=porscher;2056338]@ thomas73
wie wärs mal mit nem "livebericht"??? bist ja vor ort und hast dsl. lass mal von dir hören.[/quote]


----------



## porscher (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

petri zu den fischen. ich wunder mich warum keine hornhechte da waren.komisch.der hecht sah schon ganz gut aus. hoffe ihr könnt noch größere erwischen.am samstag komme ich auch hoch. also lasst mir auch was über


----------



## LAC (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo, 
ja die dortmunder jungs waren bei mir und wir haben ein feuer angemacht und über gott und die welt gesprochen aber auch über fische. Den hecht hatten sie im auge, da wir uns darüber unterhalten haben und so wie ich lese, ja auch gelandet haben, wenn er es war. Betreffend der hornis kann ich nur sagen, dass ich etwa zwei tage vorher noch in drei stundenn etwa 15 stück als "rollade" d.h. als beifang auf heringspaternoster gelandet habe. Momentan ist vollmond und ein kältesturz, da kann es sein, dass sie nicht so schnell am haken gehen. Gestern jedoch sah es mit den forellen gut aus, in 2 std. haben wir mit zwei mann 7 stück gelandet - von 20 - 22 Uhr.
Jetzt ist erst mal pause angesagt, d.h. auf hornis werde ich nochmal gezielt gehen.


----------



## porscher (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ wo habt ihr denn die forellen gefangen?


----------



## LAC (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ porscher
bei uns


----------



## sCoPeXx (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ich kanns kaum erwarten nach HS zu kommen


----------



## porscher (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ich fahren morgen um 7 uhr los. dann gehts nachmittags direkt an die schleuse zum fischen.


----------



## 12meter60caster (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin!

Fahren am WE für 14 Tage mit dem halben Familienstammbaum nach Bjerregard. Wollte in diesem überaus pretestinierten Forum mal nach der Brandungslage dort fragen. Ich kenne die Gegend noch gar nicht, nehme aber mein komplettes Brandungsgeschirr mit, um mal mit Schwiegervater und Schwager ans Wasser zu gehen.
Wie sehen die Strände denn abends da so aus? Stehen da Angler neben Angler? Fängt man in der Brandung gut?
Würde mich über Eure Erfahrungsberichte freuen.

Tonnenweise Dank im Voraus!
Tjard


----------



## prinz1980 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

...also ich selbst kenne diese ecke sehr gut und angel jedes jahr dort in der brandung, teilweise gute fänge teilweise etwas weniger, zu den stränden an sich, die sind super zum brandungsangeln und angler an angler ist auch nicht, im gegenteil, ich war immer alleine ( mit meiner frau ) aber du solltest schon gut werfen können, es sind den ganzen strandabschnitt sandbänke, genau gesagt immer 3 stück, die erste ist genau vor den füßen, die 2. so ca: 80m und die 3. ca 120m. am besten hab ich gefangen zwischen der 2. und der 3. läßt sich gut merken die stelle wenn du mit keulenschnur angelst. ich angel nur damit  
hoffe dir etwas geholfen zu haben...also denn petri heil


----------



## prinz1980 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

mein useravatar ist genau an dem strand...


----------



## LAC (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ 12meter....- MitGlied

prinz kennt sich gut aus und er hat recht - du wirst einsam am strand stehen. Wie er schon sagte, es läuft ganz gut dort.
In hvide sande jedoch sind reichlich angler an der schleuse.


----------



## 12meter60caster (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Wow! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Auskunft!
Das hört sich ja alles sehr gut an. Auch die Sandbänke scheinen in erreichbaren Weiten... Und wenn ich mir Dein Avatar ansehe, Ronny, kribbelt es mir mächtig in den Fingern! :k

Mal sehen, wenn morgen noch Platz im Auto übrig sein sollte, packe ich mir noch meinen kleinen Räucherofen ein und setze mich mal in Bjerregard an den Forellenteich, von dem ich irgendwo im Forum las... Gibt es da Erfahrungen bei Euch?

Grüße von dem, der sich sowas von mit Fisch besacken wird! #6


----------



## Jörg2 (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,

von dem Teich in Bjerregard kann ich dir nur abraten. Ich habe an keinem Teich in Dänemark so schlecht gefangen wie dort. Ist zwar landschaftlich einer der attraktivsten, aber leider auch einer der am schlechtesten besetzten.

Zum Brandungsangeln stimme ich meinen Vorrednern voll zu. In Bjerregard haben wir letztes Jahr sehr gut Plattfisch gefangen. Dieses Jahr ist es nicht so gut gelaufen. Lag aber an diem viel zu schönen Wetter. Wen jetzt der Wind ein wenig anders steht müsste es eigentlich auf funktionieren. Wir haben dort Viele Plattfische bei spatzieren im Flachwasser gesehen. Ergo sind auch welche da. Wurfweite ist sehr unterschiedlich. Kommt wahrscheinlich auf die Tageszeit und Ebbe und Flut an.

Unbedingt mit Angelschein dort angeln. Die Dänen werden da jetzt auch aufmerksamer als in den letzten Jahren.

Viel Spaß dort!!

Jörg


----------



## Borstenwurm (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ein Angelkollege von mir kam gestern aus Hvide Sande wieder.

Er und ein Kumpel haben eine Ausfahrt mit der MS Solea gemacht. 20kg Dorschfilet hat er mit nach Hause gebracht. Der größte Dorsch an Bord brachte es auf 9 kg !!!#6

Gruß Borstenwurm#h


----------



## prinz1980 (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

...welche tour hat er da gemacht mit der solea??


----------



## porscher (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin moin! bin heute aus Argab zurückgekommen.war 1 woche dort. bis zur schleuse in hvide sande waren es 3,5 km. war also praktisch rund um die uhr vor ort. die heringe waren die ganze zeit dort. besser wurde immer auf der meeresseite gefangen. ich habe dann lieber in ruhe auf der fjordseite gefischt und habe auch dort reichlich gefangen. die hornhechte waren auch da(aber nur auf der meeresseite). habe es jeden abend auf aal versucht. Ergebnis: null!!! es ging nix. habe es an der schleuse und im hafen versucht. habe mit einigen einheimischen fischern gesprochen. die sagten es sei noch zu früh.die aale kommen erst in 4 wochen. auch deren netze und reusen sind noch ohne aal.am fjord habe ich mehrfach gefischt. ausbeute viele barsche(wenn auch leider fast alle sehr klein) und ein paar weißfische. leider keinen hechtkontakt gehabt.habe am donnerstag im hafen von hvide sande am forellenteich gefischt. 4 stunden. ergebnis: NIX. lag aber an der fangstelle. die am auslauf saßen, haben sehr gut gefangen. die anderen haben wie ich nur "dumm" zugeschaut.habe mir sagen lassen, dass der platz spätestens um 5 uhr morgens bereits besetzt ist.naja.
abends beim aalangeln habe ich 2 aalmuttern und einige kleine schollen erwischt. aber nicht der rede wert.
das wetter war die ganze zeit klasse.nur in der nacht von mittwoch auf donnerstag hats geregnet.leider hatten wir die ganze zeit ost- bwz. südostwind.
insgesamt aber ein klasse urlaub mir einigen fischen.


----------



## Borstenwurm (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> ...welche tour hat er da gemacht mit der solea??


 
Er war jedenfalls ziemlich lange draussen !#c

12 Stunden !?|kopfkrat

Gruß Borstenwurm#h


----------



## börnie (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo !


ich bin ende nächsten monats für 2 wochen in hvide sande. möchte dort überwiegend im fjord auf aale fischen.
da ich noch nie dort war, habe ich einige fragen :
kommt man im fjord einigermaßen an´s ufer ? sollte ich mir eine wathose besorgen ? benötige ich dort eher kräftige grundruten oder posenruten ?
ich habe mal gehört, der fjord soll sehr flach sein und die köder müssen über dem grund angeboten werden (wegen der krabben).

und : wie ist das mit dem brandungsangeln ? auf diesem gebiet bin ich nämlich absolut blutiger anfänger und ich müsste mir dazu noch einige sachen besorgen. ich habe eine 4,50er brandungsrute mit passender rolle. eine zweite würde ich mir noch besorgen. 
aber welche bleie und vorfächer sollte ich mir besorgen ?

kann mir wohl jemand einen kleinen tip geben, damit ich nicht total falsch einkaufen gehe ?! ich stehe im angelshop immer mit großen augen vor dem angebot und weiß nicht was in HS sache ist ?!

* danke vielmals !*

gruss
börnie


----------



## sCoPeXx (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hi Also der fjord ist seeeeehhhhr flach glaub in 50 m entfernung kann  mann immer noch mit dem ober körper ausm wasser stehen sieht man an den kiteboardern bei HS.
der Fjord hat eine sehr starke ufervegitation und eine waathose ist sicher gut angebracht kann man schön hinter die schilfgürtel und schön mit nem Spinner auf Barsch jagt gehen  

brandungs angeln habe ich dort noch nie gemacht 

Gruß Patrick


----------



## LAC (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ börnie

Ich habe mal etwas geschrieben über den ringkøbingfjord
hier der Link
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/angeln/ringkoebing_fjord.html

da kannst du dir ein bild machen über den fjord und seine vor- und nachteile.


----------



## börnie (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo,

vielen dank ihr beiden !
so habe ich zumindest schon mal einige anhaltspunkte.

dann gucken wir mal wie es wird....

gruss
börnie


----------



## Lionhead (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ich werde dieses Jahr erstmals in der Nähe von Hvide Sande Ende August zwei Wochen Urlaub machen.
Ich möchte natürlich auch ein wenig Angeln.
Mich würde die Aalangelei im Hafen interessieren.
Ich würde mit 2,70 /3,00 m langen Spinnruten (ca. 30-60 g) und Laufposenmontage angeln. Welche Köder empfehlt ihr? Tauwurm, Seeringler, Wattwurm, Fischfetzen?Darf man mit 2 Ruten angeln?

Vielen Dank im Voraus sagt Jan.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,
Fischereischein kaufen nicht vergessen (im Angelgeschäft vor Ort)
2 Ruten: ja
Köder: ausprobieren, meist besser auf Wattis als Seeringler,
nicht auf Grund (Krabben) Falls du die Möglichkeit hast, Tauwürmer zu buddeln, nimm sie mit. Die Wattis sind nicht gerade spott billig. Schnur nicht zu dünn, falls du auch an die Steinpackungen der Mole willst, das hat was mit Tauziehen zu tun, wenn er ( der Fisch) denn groß genug ist.
Also viel Erfolg 
Gruß A.


----------



## Lionhead (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Schnur nicht zu dünn, falls du auch an die Steinpackungen der Mole willst, das hat was mit Tauziehen zu tun, wenn er ( der Fisch) denn groß genug ist.
> Also viel Erfolg
> Gruß A.


 
Danke für die Infos. Reicht eine 0,25er Monofile ?

Jan


----------



## Zanderlui (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hätte da auch mal ne frage zum aal angeln:wie weit über grund fischt ihr denn damit die krabben den köder nicht bekommen und die aale aber noch gut beißen???


----------



## porscher (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

20-30 cm über grund. du mußt halt vorher ausloten.


----------



## LAC (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Zanderlui
jeder fängt den aal ja anders, ich fange ihn im mittelwasser, da sie sich im meer - wenn sie räubern - nicht nur auf grund aufhalten. Die tiefe ist nicht so wichtig, wichtig ist die strömung, die man berücksichtigen muss, denn sonst angelt man trotz ausloten an der oberfläche und steht ganz schön im dunkeln.
Wobei deine würmer bei 20-30 cm über grund von krabben gefressen werden bzw. du hänger bekommen wirst - da der grund kein bügelbrett an der schleuse ist und wie schon erwähnt, beachte die strömung, denn die hat mehrere eigenschaften, die sich negativ z.b. wird deine pose ans ufer gedrückt aber auch positiv z.b. durch eine duftspur auswirken.


----------



## porscher (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

keine rückkehrer aus dänemark die was berichten können???


----------



## wassermann (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Huide-Sande-Angler!
Mich würde auch sehr interessieren, wie es aktuell an der Schleuse und in der Brandung aussieht - wie fahren Ende der Woche wieder hoch und ich würde sehr gerne noch ein paar Heringe, Flundern und vielleicht auch Hornhechte verhaften. Vielleicht kann jemand mal über die momentane Situation berichten, mein Fazit kommt dann auch wieder zum Urlaubsende - letzes Jahr im September wurde ich mit einem schönen Wolfsbarsch aus der Brandung überrascht. Also, ich hoffe auf ein paar Infos.
Danke und seid gegrüßt,
Jan


----------



## petrikasus (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Servus,

wir waren letzte Woche dort. Richtig gute Fänge, allerdings viele kleine Horni´s. Wirklich irre-riesige Schwärme von Heringsbrut, das Wasser hat teilweise gekocht! Makrelen waren noch nicht auszumachen.
Einheimische haben an der Hafeneinfahrt Aale gefangen.

Insgesamt eine wahnsinnig gute Woche!

Karsten


----------



## LAC (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Wassermann
momentan sieht es nicht mehr so gut aus mit heringe - die saison ist bald vorbei, wobei der hornhecht noch da ist, die kapitalen jedoch sind im april zu landen, sie werden immer kleiner in den nächsten wochen und hier und da ist auch noch mal ein kapitaler dabei.
Brandung wie immer - wenn alles ok ist - bestehen gute chancen.
Bei diesen tropischen temperaturen ist mit makrele zu rechnen in nächster zeit
@ Petrikasus
Karsten, wir haben ja nun wirklich zugeschlagen - von den forellen mal ganz abgesehen. Stell mal einige fotos ein - damit die bordies mal fische sehen, dann muss man nicht so viel schreiben und kann sich ein bild machen bzw.was für fische man in der region hier landen kann - aber auch die 20 forellen die wir mit 4 mann in zwei stunden gelandet haben. Das war ja der hammer! War eine tolle zeit.
Viele grüsse otto


----------



## petrikasus (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

here we go - ohhh yeah |supergri


----------



## petrikasus (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

und noch zwei #h


----------



## LAC (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

kartsen - ohhh yeah
it´s wunderfull !!
Gruss Otto


----------



## porscher (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ petrikasus  wo habt ihr die forellen gefangen? echte nette strecke. wie haben die einheimischen auf aal gefischt?


----------



## petrikasus (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@porscher: sie hatten Ruten einfach auf dem Boden der Plattform gelegt, Köder (Fischfetzen oder Seeringler) abgelassen und ca. 20 cm wieder eingekurbelt. Also haben sie direkt an der Spundwand der Plattform geangelt. Zu den Forellen hatte Otto uns gebracht.


----------



## porscher (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

also direkt an der schleuse haben die die aale gefangen? du hast geschrieben weiter oben "an der hafeneinfahrt". also erst köder auf grund gelassen und dann 20 cm angekurbelt damit die krabben nicht drangehen, oder?


----------



## petrikasus (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

An der Hafeneinfart ist auf jeder Seite eine Plattform (vom Meer aus gesehen kommt erst die Mole/Steinschüttung, dann etwas Sandstrand, dann die von mir beschriebene Plattform, dann zweigen nördlich & südlich die Hafenbecken ab, danach erst kommen die Plattformen an der Schleuse die Du wohl meinst).
Schau mal bei ggogle.maps auf dem derzeitigen Datensatz sind die Plattformen im Bau befindlich, aber Du wirst es erkennen.


----------



## platfisch7000 (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo!

Ich habe diese woche in hvide sande gearbeitet!
War 2 mal zum hafen gefahren um zu gucken,aber geangelt habe ich bei dem wetter nicht.(sturm und regen)

Gesehen habe ich noch heringe (aber klein)
und hornis
die gefangen wurden!

im angelladen sagte man mir das gut aale laufen.

vor 1,5 wochen wurden die ersten makrelen gefangen (außenmole)
aber die sind auf grund des wetters wieder weg!


----------



## LAC (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

das hört sich doch gut an, wobei ein angler kein schlechtes wetter kennt. Etwas früh, für die makrelen, jedoch hatten wir ja auch tropische hitze - gefangen werden sie nur an der aussenmole. Jungs, haken schleifen ist angesagt!


----------



## danmarkhuse (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> das hört sich doch gut an, wobei ein angler kein schlechtes wetter kennt. Etwas früh, für die makrelen, jedoch hatten wir ja auch tropische hitze - gefangen werden sie nur an der aussenmole. Jungs, haken schleifen ist angesagt!




...Mädels,ihr dürft natürlich auch!:l


----------



## LAC (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ danmarkhus
da hast du vollkommen recht, denn die haben nicht nur angeln - einen fisch - im kopf und man kann sich mit ihnen über gott und die welt unterhalten und dabei über die problemtiken, wenn man nur angeln im kopf hat. Dabei werden sie gelandet - die fische. 
Diese abwechselungsreiche tätigkeit liebe ich, wobei ich vom glück sprechen kann, da ich immer angler/innen bei mir hatte, die nicht nur an fische denken - das wäre ja grausam für mich und normalkost. Ich muss schon gefordert werden - damit es fluppt. 
Und es fluppt oft - wie du schon gelesen hast
ich liebe:l dieses fischen


----------



## Zanderlui (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ab wann kann man denn fest mit makrelen rechnen an den molen in hvide sande???und mit welcher montage fangt ihr die dann?bin die letzte juli woche dort kann ich dann mit makrelen rechnen??


----------



## porscher (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

damit die makrelen in den hafen- bzw. molenbereich reinkommen, muss es eine längere hitzeperiode geben. es gibt makrelenvorfächer. man kann sie aber auch mit der posenmontage und fischfetzen fangen.


----------



## Zanderlui (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

beißen sie auch beim angeln mit der spinnrute und kleinen pilgern von 20gramm die eigentlich zum barschangeln gedacht sind???


----------



## börnie (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> beißen sie auch beim angeln mit der spinnrute und kleinen pilgern von 20gramm die eigentlich zum barschangeln gedacht sind???




das würde mich auch mal interessieren !
bin zur gleichen zeit wie du dort und ich würde mich über den einen oder anderen mini-thun freuen. ich dachte an meine leichte spinnrute. es geht mir nicht darum, möglichst viele zu fangen. aber ich möchte gerne ein paar von den fightern am leichten geschirr drillen...

ich habe noch eine frage : mit ca. wieviel gramm blei muss ich am strand fischen ? auf platte mit der brandungsrute usw. ?
180gr. (unter normalen umständen) ????

ich muss langsam mal einkaufen gehen

*DANKE AN EUCH HS- SPEZI'S !!!*


----------



## LAC (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Zanderlui
du kannst sie mit makrelenpaternoster sowohl mit der fliegerute überlisten. Gummischwänze und kleine metallfische gehen auch - jedoch kannst du damit nicht werfen. Die makrelen müssen erst mal da sein und du musst ihnen - wenn du nicht mit naturköder angelst - ob paternoster oder was auch immer du nimmst, ihnen den plunder vor der nase bzw. augen her ziehen, damit sie danach schnappen.  Zur information, die makrele jagd nach geruch und beim angriff auf sicht. Sie kommen auch nicht in den stückzahlen vor, wie wir es hier von den heringen her kennen. Du musst also reichlich werfen, damit welche am haken kommen. Hinzu kommt, dass man sie nur an der aussenmole landen kann, im hafen habe ich noch keine gelandet und wenn einer dieses schon mal gemacht hat, was ja wahr sein kann, war es glück, da  die makrele gerne noch einige meter wasser unterm bauch haben will und kein fliegender fisch ist.
Beim landen der makrelen mit paternoster, treten meistens probleme auf. Mann muss es kennen, sonst fängst du nur immer eine, obwohl vier am paternoster hingen. Dort ist eine steinschüttung, es sind aber keine kieselsteine, sondern steine von 2 x 3 m, die sehr glatt im nassen zustand sind  d.h. es sind schon reichlich unfälle dort passiert.
Damit du auch werfen kannst, nehm ein Makrelenpaternoster bzw. so mache ich es, pose mit fischfetzen, da habe ich einen schönen drill und keine geht mir verloren.
Komm erst mal und schau dir diese mole an und wenn das wetter stimmt, dann hast du glück und fummle dort nicht so rum, sonst liegst du schneller mit dem kopf im wasser und bist am gurgeln, als du eine makrele am haken hast. Nur ein tip - jedoch kannst du machen was du willst.
Ich tauche oft um diese mole und pflücke mir von den steinen das ganze geschirr, was die angler dort verlieren, - dort sind reichlich miesmuscheln, die die schnur schön festhalten. Es ist wie eine wundertüte, was zum vorschein kommt - für mich unvorstellbar.
Wünsche dir viel glück und wenn einer dort im wasser ist, dan bin ich es. Werf mir kein blei am kopf.*lach
Gruss aus dänemark


----------



## Zanderlui (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@lac

ne ne werde schon aufpassen will ja auch urlaub dort machen und keine krankenhaus besuche.kenne das makrelenangeln halt bloß aus norwegen runter kurz ziehen wieder einholen....deshalb habe ich auch gefragt!kann man denn am tage auch plattfische zu der zeit fangen oder gehen die erst abends an den haken??und wie siehts mit aalen am tage aus oder auch nur im dunkeln und dämmerung?


----------



## LAC (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ zanderlui
plattfische kannst du immer landen, wobei aale nachtaktive fische sind, d.h. aber nicht, dass sie tagsüber im bett liegen ich habe auch schon mal am tage welche geangelt. Die nacht ist hier um diese zeit sehr kurz , es wird um 23.30 uhr langsam dunkel und um 3.00 uhr wird die sonne sichtbar. 
Aale angele ich von 21 uhr bis 1.30 uhr etwa, ich glaube das klappt besser als wenn du um 13.00 uhr es versuchst - jedoch kann es sein, dass du sie weckst, mit dem köder. *lach
Gruss


----------



## Zanderlui (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

alles klar also am besten in der dämmerung und etwas in die nacht hinein!werde das denn mal ausprobieren wie es läuft wenn ich oben bin wenn nicht gehe ich an einen forellensee...


----------



## Zanderlui (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

habe da nochmal eine frage kann man denn ende juli anfang august  auch meeräschen in hvide fangen???oder kommen die dort gar nicht vor???


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> habe da nochmal eine frage kann man denn ende juli anfang august auch meeräschen in hvide fangen???oder kommen die dort gar nicht vor???


 


Mit Geschick kannst du sie zumindest von der langen
Mole aus fangen.Falls du ein Könner bist,auch im Hafen mit
der Fliegenute.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Didiman (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hi Leute!  Ich war noch nie auf hvide sande, und wollte mal auch dahin. Ich habe ein Schlauchi mit 15 PS, Pilk, Brandungs  und Spinnruten, alles außer Fliegenrute. Könnt ihr mir helfen wo ist für meine Anforderungen am besten ist? Möchte  für ca. 3-4 Tage. Ab Freitag nächste Woche. Mochte gerne auch von Boot und von ufer ausprobieren, und ein paar Platte, Dorsche, Heringe, Hornis,  Aale usw. zu fangen. Denn Schlauchi kann ich ca. . max. 500-1000 m transportieren auf selbst gebastelten slipwagen (nicht für die Hauptstraßen!!!) Was gibt da Camping oder Hüten? Brauche nicht 5sterne Hotel


----------



## petrikasus (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Servus Didiman,

Schlauchi oder selbst ein Kleinboot kannst Du meines Erachtens meerseitig vergessen. Dafür sind die Bedingungen dort i.d.R. zu rauh.
Pilken macht nur sehr weit draußen sinn, siehe die Kommentare zur MS Solea, dort wird immer wieder zur 14-Stunden-Tour geraten weil die besten Fischgründe weit draußen sind.
Fjordseitig kenne ich die Bestimmungen nicht, keine Ahnung wie es dort mit den Regelungen für Boote aussieht. Allerdings ist bei einer guten 4 schon so eine Welle, dass ich auch dort vom Boot abrate.

Vom Ufer: lies mal die letzten Postings in diesem Thread, da ist das meiste bereits beschrieben.
Camping geht gut, Hütten dürften zu dieser Zeit wohl schon sehr knapp sein. Weitere Infos findest Du hier.

Good Luck & viel Spaß in HV

Karsten


----------



## LAC (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ zanderlui
die meeräschen sind auch in hvide sande - jedoch vereinzelt und wie jürgen schon erwähnte hat, mit geschick bekommt man sie. . Ich habe habe schon reichlich meeräschen überlistet und gelandet, jedoch in hvide sande sind sie etwas schlauer und ich zu dumm sie am haken zu bekommen.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg, da du dir ja viel vorgenommen hast, all diese fischarten am haken zu bekommen. 
@ didimann
wie karsten schon erwähnt hat, es geht nicht und leichtsinnig mit dem schlauchboot mit 15 ps vor hvide sande in der nordsee zu angeln. Auch wenn du glaubst du könntest es, mach es nicht - ich kenne mich aus. Wobei im fjord du damit fahren kannst. 

gruss


----------



## schnulke (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Zusammen |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
Fahre Mittwoch nach HS und wollte mal fragen ob jemand aktuell schon Makrelen gesichtet hat. Oder im allgemeinen, was überhaupt gerade geht. 
Vielleicht melden sich ja mal der ein oder andere Rückkehrer. Oder jemand Vorort.
Wäre Supernett #6
Wetter soll ja nicht so klasse werden, aber was soll´s nur die Harten....lol
Wie gesagt, bin dankbar für jedes Feedback......|bla:
Gruß schnulke #h


----------



## LAC (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ schnulke
garantie kann ich auf hornhechte geben, die kann man momentan gut angeln. Makrelen sollen ja auch schon nach angaben eines fachverkäufers da sein, wie einer es gepostet hat. Ich habe nur welche im laden gesehen, jedoch sind sie im meer. Vereinzelt bekommt man auch noch einen hering am haken.

Berichterstattung ist schlecht momentan, da kaum angler hier sind. Die heringszeit - wo reichlich angler hier sind - ist ja vorbei. 
Die urlaubssaison hat ja gerade erst in deutschland begonnen und in wenigen tagen kann papa und mama sowie die kinder ihr hobby nachgehen und schnell wichtige informationen mitteilen, was so alles läuft z.b. was sie an benzin verbraucht haben und wie die temperaturen sind, bzw. wie sich die preise entwickelt haben und und und -nun hätte ich fast vergessen - auch, wo die besten angelplätze sind.

Wenn man mal die drei saisonfische nicht sieht, sind alle anderen fischarten die hier vorkommen noch im meer da - wobei die süsswasserfische immer da sind. Mit unterschiedlichen methoden kann man sie gezielt beangeln. Will man erfolg haben, sollte man sich nur auf wenige fischarten konzentrierren - sonst fährt man mehr durch die gegend.
Das wetter - wenn ich den wind nicht sehe - ist heute gut gewesen, die sonne war reichlich zu sehen und ab morgen, werden die tage kürzer wobei es wärmer werden soll.
Es sieht also ganz gut aus


----------



## schnulke (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Lydum Art Center

erst einmal dickes danke, für deinen bericht. habe hier im board schon viel von dir gelesen und deine homepage auch schon besucht. 
klasse häuser! wirklich sehr geschmackvoll! und ich habe schon sehr viele häuser in dk bewohnt und gesehen.
wie gesagt habe hier schon viel von dir gelesen und weiß das du für das gebiet der absolute insider bist.
wir sind auf dem ende von blaavand bis thorsminde schon fast zuhause. sind dort mindestens 5-6 mal im jahr und kennen so ziemlich jeden weg. 
aber leider nicht die guten angelstellen von den häfen und put & take mal abgesehen.
haben schon beschlossen, früher oder später mal den versuch zu starten deine gäste sein zu dürfen. vielleicht kann man dann ja mit ner großen tüten gummibärchen ein paar insider infos von dir entlocken...lol...|engel:
im april waren wir selbstverständlich auch schon in hs, obwohl wir hier in kiel die heringe praktisch vor der tür haben. aber ist halt nicht das selbe.
das flair an der dänischen nordseeküste ist halt was besonderes und ich beneide jeden der es jeden tag geniessen kann.
mittwoch gehts los. wir werden vorsichtshalber mal das gesamte equiqment verladen um auf alles vorbereitet zu sein.... der gute angler baut vor.....#6
Fahren diesmal, zum ersten mal mit wohnwagen. der wurde angeschafft um noch öfter mal ein verlängertes we in dk sein zu können.
wäre noch dankbar für einen tip, für ein plätzchen wo man vielleicht privat für 1-2 Tage am ringkobing stehen kann....

werde von mittwoch bis sonntag mal verschärft die augen aufhalten, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal an der schleuse.....
erstmal lieben gruss und danke 
Schnulke#h|wavey:#h|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

liebe dänsichen Mitangler,
 war nun schon einige male in HS und anderen Orten in DK, nur die Sprache lerne ich nie.
Habe unter www.fd.dk  se fredningskortet eine Karte gefunden, die im gesamten Hafengebiet bis hinein in den Fjord rot gekennzeichnet ist, darf man dort nicht mehr angeln oder betrifft das nur Merrforelle und oder Lachs.
Könnt ihr mir diese Karte deuten?
Danke im Voraus
MfG A.


----------



## schnulke (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo 996!
bin zwar kein däne, glaube aber mit ziemlich angrenzender sicherheit, dir sagen zu können, das die rot markierten zonen, die professinelle fischerrei betreffen.
in diesen zonen wird angezeigt wo die berufsfischer nicht fischen dürfen.
siehe hier: http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=da&u=
http://fredning.fd.dk/&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&
prev=/search%3Fq%3
Dhttp://fredning.
fd.dk/%26hl%3Dde%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:de
fficial%26hs%3D9MP
falls ich damit falsch liegen sollte so korrigiere mich bitte jemand.
hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.
mfg
schnulke


----------



## angler1996 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Danke erst mal, www.fd.dk stand als Hinweis in einer Angelzeitung, mit der Bemerkung, dort wären Verbotsgebiete für das Angel zu finden.
MfG A.


----------



## LAC (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ schnulke
ich wundere mich immer, wenn etwas über uns geschrieben wird - danke - jedoch sind wir ganz normal.
Ich hoffe du kannst die zeilen noch lesen - da du ja schon fast unterwegs bist. Das wilde campieren mit dem wohnwagen oder -mobil ist fast überall verboten an der westküste, jedoch kann ich dir einige plätze nennen, wo man länger eine pause machen kann. Ruf mich kurz an - dann nenne ich sie dir - dort kannst du angeln sowie die beine hoch legen. Sende dir eine pn.

@ 996
es betrifft die berufsfischerei sowie die nebenerwerbsfischerei wobei die schonzeiten im fjord berücksichtigt werden müssen - die sperrung im auslauf hat etwas mit dem helt (nordseeschnäpel) zu tun.


----------



## schnulke (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Lydum Art Center
spitzenangebot!!!!!
vielen dank für deine pn. habe dir per pn geantwortet.
fahren 16uhr los.
Gruß 
Schnulke


----------



## angler1996 (25. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@danke für die Antwort, irgendwann muss ich mal dänisch lernen
Gruß A.


----------



## schnulke (26. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Lydum Art Center,
hallo otto,
habe dir eine pn gesendet. das mit deiner nummer hat nicht geklappt.
mfg
schnulke


----------



## LAC (28. Juni 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ schnulke
laut telefonat wollte ich in den abendstunden ja noch nach HS kommen, jedoch habe ich besuch bekommen, da wurde mein plan leider vernichtet, ein anders mal.
Ihr kennt ja hier die ganze westküste und kommt des öfteren, so die worte deiner frau - habe ihr einige stellplätze genannt - ich hoffe du hast noch reichlich hornis gelandet
Gruss Otto


----------



## porscher (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

gibt es rückkehrer in den letzten tagen? wie schauts aktuell mit makrelen aus???


----------



## danmarkhuse (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

...Makrelen gingen ganz gut! ...leider bin ich erst wieder in 3 Monaten dort- aber dann gehts ja wieder auf Hering!!!


----------



## LAC (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,
zur information - momentan sind reichlich kleine heringe da - sie schmecken vorzüglich - und vereinzelt auch noch einige große heringe. Wir waren gestern in hvide sande und habe sie an der schleuse im fjord gefangen, etwa 150 stück in zwei stunden, darunter etwa 10 grosse exemplare. Auf der meerseite lief nichts.  Problem ist jedoch, dass diese kleinen heringe, futterfische für die hornhechte sind und somit man nur vereinzelt hornhechte überlisten kann - zwei konnten wir überlisten -  jedoch nur mit frischen heringsfetzen. 
Makrele kann ich nichts zu sagen, da ich noch nicht an der mole war, das wetter ist ja momentan optimal, werde mal am sonntag mein glück versuchen.


----------



## sCoPeXx (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ich hoffe in 43 tagen ist immer noch optimales makrelen wetter oder wieder  bin scho am zählen 

LG


----------



## LAC (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo,
war gestern in HS und habe drei stunden an der schleuse (fjordseite) geangelt, wetter war super und gelandet habe ich eta 120 heringe. Gewundert habe ich mich, dass es schöne grosse waren. Als beifang hatte ich 4 hornhechte und ein aal, der sich schön eingewickelt hatte im paternoster und wie eine roullade aussah.
Erfolgsversprechen war, dass ich sie in grundnähe überlistet habe und als paternoster, die kleinsten fischhäute mit haken, die man kaufen kann genommen habe. Auf makrele - wo ich normal drauf gehen wollte - habe ich es gar nicht erst versucht, da der wind nicht gut stand und mir der weg bis zur mole zu weit war - um es zu testen.


----------



## Zanderlui (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@lac

hallo und petri zu deinen fängen!
habe noch mal ne frage zum fjord mit was wird denn dort auf barsch und hecht geangelt als köder???und wenn ich dich jetz richtig verstanden habe kann ich also im fjord also im osten oder auch zur nordseeseite im westen heringe hornis und soweiter fangen???(wie kommen die hornis denn in den fjord?)kann mir das nicht so rdcht vorstellen!


----------



## schnulke (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo Lydum Art Center,
bin aus hs zurück und leider gleich die grafikkarte hin. darum noch keine antwort.
mit dem treffen hat das ja nun leider nicht geklappt, aber vielleicht das nächste mal......
dank deiner tips, bezüglich übernachtung, hatten wir noch einen netten beifang. :vik:
versuche mal das foto hochzuladen hoffe es klappt. die idyllische umgebung forderte uns heraus einfach mal die angel zu werfen und siehe da.....ein kapitaler hecht....
( köder: hering)
mit makrelen war leider nix, aber immerhin ein paar hornis.die werden heut als matjes verspeisst.
wollen in ein paar wochen nochmal unser glück versuchen und im okt. sind wir ja sowieso da. 
wäre also nett wenn du hier nochmal verkünden würdest, wann die ersten makrelenfänge zu verzeichnen sind.
lieben gruß 
schnulke|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## LAC (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Zanderlui
Danke! - habe mich auch gefreut, da normal die heringszeit schon vorbei ist. 
Wie die fische im fjord kommen ist ganz einfach zu erklären. Zwischen der nordsee und dem fjord besteht eine verbindung, die in hvide sande ist und durch eine schleuse getrennt ist, d.h. der wasseraustausch wird durch diese schleuse durch "tore" geregelt und oft sind diese tore geöffnet - dann ist es durchgängig für alle wassertiere möglich, sogar seehunde.  Seit einigen jahren werden diese tore so geeöffnet, dass der fjord wieder eine robuste brackwasserqualität bekommt - im sinne der natur. Vor jahren hat diese schleuse hauptsächlich für die landwirtschaft gearbeitet, indem man das süsswasser abgelassen hat, damit die sumpfwiesen in den auen trocken vielen - weil die bauernköpfe gierig auf landgewinnung waren, dabei jedoch den fjord fast vernichtet haben. Es kam zum massensterben der wasserflanzen und tiere, da die blaugrün algen das wasser trübten und die sichtweite von 1,5 m auf 80 cm zurückging. Es war ein teufelskreis.
Inzwischen geht es bergauf und die wasserqualität wird besser. Nachstehend ein link, wo ich den fjord mal etwas durchleutet habe und auch die fischarten.
http://www.lydumartcenter.com/angeln/ringkoebing_fjord.html
Heringe werden meisten von land im bereich der schleuse gelandet - auch hornis, wobei ich diesen bereich als einen der besten pältze in europa für hornis sehe. Sonst kan man sie nur vom boot im fjord aus landen. Barsche und hechte kommen mehr im norden sowie im süden vor sowie an der ostküste vom fjord vor. Dort kann man sie von land aus überlisten. Wobei eine wathose, fast pflicht ist, damit man den schilfgürtel überwinden kann. Sie kommen überall vor, wobei sie bestimmte plätze bevorzugen - dort wo wasserpflanzen sind - die jedoch zu jeder jahreszeit und wind immer sich etwas verändern.

@ schnulke
deine frau hatte ich ja am telefon und ihr die plätze genannt - traumhafte ecken und schön einsam - freue mich dass ihr sie aufgesucht und gleich auch noch ein hecht eingesackt habt. Beim nächsten mal treffen wir uns - das ist pflicht.
Mit den makrelen ist es ein problem, da man sie ja nur an der mole überlisten kann, wenn aber auch alles stimmt. Nun wird viel erzählt und im angelladen sagte man gestern, ja es läuft. Ich wollte erst sagen -  meine nase auch - ich habe keine paternoster gekauft *lach - habe reichlich von dem zeug, jedoch sollen ja auch schon einige angler, welche gelandet haben. Dieses kann sein, denn wir hatten ja hier fast tropische temperaturen. Gestern habe ich erst gar nicht den versuch gestartet - da meine nase läuft. *lach  Morgen gehe ich nochmal auf die ganz kleinen heringe - fühle mich wie in den mittelmeerländern, wenn ich sie esse.
Viele grüsse und vorher eine antwort, wenn ihr nach dänemark kommt - damit es auch klappt mit dem treffen.


----------



## Zanderlui (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@lac

vielen dank

aber jetz noch mal ne frage wird in hs auch mit buttlöffel gefangen oder überhaupt geangelt??ßdenn wenn die krabben da sind kann man sie somit ja fern halten vom köder in dem man immer sachte einholt oder???


----------



## LAC (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ zanderlui
in hvide sande wird auch mit buttlöffel geangelt bzw. fische gefangen. Es geht jedoch weiter und ich wundere mich, welche montagen eingesetzt werden. Die ganze palette der meeresfischerei liegt auf grund und einmal im jahr pflücke ich sie mir unter wasser beim tauchgang ab.  Herrlich kann ich nur sagen und ganz schön verrückt, was man alles an der schnur bindet, da  es materialien sind, für fische, die dort selten bzw. nicht vorkommen. In hvide sande sind für mich nur vier fischarten von wichtigkeit. Alle weiteren arten sind für mich dort unwichtig, da ich plätze kenne, wo man grössere chancen hat, sie zu überlisten z.b. die plattfische. Man kann sie zwar in hvide sande angeln, jedoch sind es selten kapitale und es treten probleme mit den karbben auf.
Im fischereihafen bzw.in hvide sande ist reichlich nahrung für krabben und kapitale bodenfische können sich kaum entwickeln, da der grund ständig "umgepflügt" wird, es wird gebaggert und gepumpt. Mit der brandungsrute kannst du schöne platte weiter südlich von hvide sande im meer überlisten - dort sind auch vereinzelt wolfsbarsche zuhause.
Gruss


----------



## Zanderlui (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@lac

weiter südlich platte in der brandung das passt ja wie siehts mit henne strand aus denn dort ´sind wir in einem ferienhaus!?


----------



## LAC (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Zanderlui
In henne strand sieht es gut aus, denn dieses ist ein touristenort, dort tummeln sich die kleinkinder im wasser. Blaavand, vejers strand sowie henne strand, sind die drei "großen" touristenorte, wo reichlich menschen sind. Es sind schöne badeorte, wo etwas los ist. Zum angeln kenne ich nur vejers strand, dort haben wir ein haus - da läuft es im südlichen bereich mt platte ganz gut. Henne strand kenne ich zwar gut, jedoch geangelt habe ich dort noch nicht, d.h. südlich von henne strand fließt die henne au, ein kleiner fluss, der ganz gut ist und auch mit fische besetzt wird. Diese au kenne ich gut und man kann dort forelle, barsch und hecht angeln. Die Angelkarte kannst du beim kaufmann hansen in henne strand kaufen. 
Südlich vom der henne au, in der nordsee würde ich nicht angeln, denn dort ist eine alte mülldeponie in den dünen, wo gift ins wasser läuft - schilder sind angebracht wo das baden verboten ist - Dort ist eine traumhafte gegend und ein spaziergang lohnt sich, jedoch sollte man nicht angeln und baden dort. Inzwischen sind vom staat die millionen bereit gestellt worden, damit die mülldeponie in nächster Zeit entsorgt werden kann. Darüber habe ich jedoch schon etwas gepostet.
Mit dem südlich von hvide sande meine ich, den Küstenstreifen bis nymindegab, dort ist es in der brandung gut und auch kaum touristen.
Gruss


----------



## Nantario (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

wir fahren wieder vom 6-20 September nach DK, diesmal nach bjerregard. Mit welchem Fisch kann ich von der Mole aus rechnen?


----------



## wassermann (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Otto und Alle,
  hier auch noch mein kurzer Bericht von den letzten beiden Juniwochen:
  Ich war mehrmals in der Brandung an verschiedenen Stellen südlich von HS und meistens lief es hervorragend, so waren eine ganze Reihe wirklich kapitale, dicke  Flundern um 45 cm dabei – das hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht so erlebt. Als Zufallsfang ging mir in der Brandung noch ein schöner Aal an den Haken und ein Angler hatte einen Tag zwei schöne Wolfsbärsche und  zwei Aale (an dem Tag hatte ich leider nicht geangelt). 
  An der Schleuse habe ich nur zweimal kurz geangelt, jedoch hat es für eine Herings- und Hornhechtmahlzeit gereicht. 
  Einige Angler an der Schleuse hatten sich Drillingspaternoster gebaut, um damit Hornhecht zu reißen. Da wird es einem wirklich übel und man wünscht sich, dass auch mal ordentliche Kontrollen dort stattfinden…
  Ich bin hoffentlich zur Herbstheringszeit wieder oben,
  bis dahin viele Grüße


----------



## wassermann (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

...hier als Nachtrag noch mal zwei schöne Platten.


----------



## Zanderlui (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Dickes Petri Das Nenne Ich Doch Mal Plattfisch!!


----------



## börnie (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo !

noch genau 10 tage, dann bin ich das erste mal in HS. für 2 wochen und das beste daran ist, dass ich meinem frauchen ganz klar gemacht habe, das dieses ein ANGELURLAUB wird !!!

ich habe es in erster linie auf aal abgesehen - aber ich möchte es auch mal auf platte probieren, da ich das noch nie gemacht habe.

ich möchte mich einfach mal bei den vielen anglern bedanken die hier, besonders für HS-neulinge, wertvolle tips und hinweise zum besten geben. ganz besonders recht herzlichen dank an Lydum Art Center (otto), der fast immer tips auf lager hat und glücklicherweise, nicht zu den geheimnisskrämern gehört.

ich habe mich jedenfalls schon gut "schlau gelesen" und bin mir sicher, dass mein erster HS-urlaub garantiert nicht fischlos endet.

ich werde berichten !

gruss

börnie


----------



## LAC (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Nantario
Ich kenne keine mole in bjerregard - nur in hvide sande, dort kann man makrelen, maifische und hornhechte und im der winterzeit kleine dorsch landen.
@ Wassermann
das ist doch super gelaufen - gratulation - mehr kann man nicht verlangen
@ börnie
Ich hoffe dein frauchen hat es richtig verstanden, ich wünsche dir viel erfolg beim angeln - es wird ja ein angelurlaub - aber auch mit frauchen, wirst es schon meistern.
Gruss


----------



## Hechtkiller/Ulf S (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ich fahre in den Sommerferien in die Nähe von Hvide Sande und wollte mal fragen was so im Moment so dort beißt?|rolleyes
Fahren zwar jedes Jahr hin aber jedes Jahr beißen die Fische immer unterschiedlich!
Letztes Jahr haben die Makrelen gut gebissen,vorletztes Jahr waren es die Heringe|kopfkrat


----------



## LAC (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Hechtkiller/Ulf 
So sieht die angelei in den sommerferien aus, denn die fallen in den einzelnen bundesländern jedes jahr zu anderen zeiten - sie laufen über drei monate. Einige urlauber bzw. angler müssen sich nach den ferienplan richten, die fische kennen jedoch kein ferienplan und dann kratz man sich den kopf, weil alles anders aussieht als im letzen jahr. Einige angler richten sich jedoch nach der fischsaison, d.h. wann sie hier erscheinen. Auch dieses muss nicht immer klappen, sie haben jedoch grössere chancen. Wenn du ende august kommst, ist der hering nicht mehr da und die makrele zieht sich auch zurück. 
Vor zwei tagen hatten wir noch reichlich heringe - heute hornfische und die makrele war auch nicht da - ende august sind sie alle weg. dann kommen die heringe erst im herbst zurück und die anderen nächstes jahr - wenn gott es will.


----------



## crazyFish (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

So ne Sauerei, nach dem gemeinsamen Urlaub letzen Sommer letzes Jahr treibt sich mein alter Herr jetz allein da oben rum,während ich hier mein Diplomarbeit schreiben muss, grüsst den ma wenn ihr ihn seht .

Hoffe ja ma der bringt gut Fisch und Erfahrung mit wenn der wieder kommt :q.

Und stramme Schnüre an alle anderen die gerade das Glück habe sich da oben rum zutreiben.


----------



## Nantario (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Lydum

sorry, das hatte ich gar nicht geschrieben. Ich meinte auch die Molen in HS. Du schreibst das ab Ende August die Makrelen, Heringe, Hornfische schon weg sind. Auf welche Fische können wir im September angeln?


----------



## LAC (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Nantario
Das ist richtig, du hast es nicht geschrieben jedoch die verbindung - ich fahre nach bjerregard und was kann man an der mole fangen? -   da habe ich gedacht, du glaubst dort ist auch eine mole. Nicht alle kennen sich aus und man fragt auch, was für schiffe liegen im hafen von bjerregard. Ich kenne nur surfbretter. *lach 
Im september kannst du auf platte gehen sowie auf die fischarten im fjord bzw. in den Flüssen. Ab ende september könnten die ersten heringe schon wieder da sein.


----------



## meersangler (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

wie sieht es denn im moment so aus?
morgen abend fahre ich los nach rodekro und n paar tage drauf, gehts weiter nach Hvide Sande.
War schon n paar mal da, aber ich hab keine Lust immer nur Hornis zu jagen, bringt zwar Spaß und sind meistens viele da, aber jedoch sollte auf dem Speiseplan auch mal was anderes stehen 
Kann mir jemand sagen wie es sonst so im Moment aussieht und vll auch ein paar gute Plätze nennen?

Würde mich auf Antwort freuen.

MFG meeresangler


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo habe mal so ne frage zwischendurch was kosten eigentlich die wattwürmer und seeringelwürmer in hs im laden an der schleuse???und gibt es in henne strand auch einen laden der würmer verkauft???


----------



## prinz1980 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

...also wattis bekommst du wirklich nur in HS, preis ist ca. 7 - 8 euro für 50 stück glaub ich.


----------



## LAC (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



prinz1980 schrieb:


> ...also wattis bekommst du wirklich nur in HS, preis ist ca. 7 - 8 euro für 50 stück glaub ich.


 
Ronny, du kennst dich wirklich bestens aus - ich kenne die preise für wattis nicht. Melde dich mal, wenn du in dänemark bist -dann machen wir uns einen schönen tag
Gruss Otto


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Ronny,
wenn Du mir den Laden zeigen kannst wo man für 
ca. 16 cent/stück Wattwürmer bekommt wäre ich froh.
Hier kosten sie ja schon über 20 cent das stk.
Du meinst sicher das die Packung 50 Kronen kostet ,was der fall ist, ich glaube da sind so 20/25 stk. drinn.

gruß 
Carsten
Ps. bin ab morgen wieder oben für 2 Wochen:vik:


----------



## Jörg2 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Der Preis wäre wirklich super. Leider sieht die Realität ein wenig anders aus. Im Frühjahr: 1 Pack. ca. 20 St. = 50 Kronen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ok vielen dank für die antworten man man das ist aber happig.wie siehts denn dort so mit selber suchen aus ist das möglich und lohnenswert?


----------



## prinz1980 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

...also ich habe selber plümpern nochnie versucht, hab mir aber auch sagen lassen das es sich in dieser region fast nicht lohnt, evtl noch in der Ho Bucht, aber wie gesagt habe es nie probiert.
@carsten
du hast recht, es sind 25 stück für 50 kronen

@otto
ich komme auf jeden fall vorbei wenn ich oben bin, aber im moment kann ich es noch nicht sagen ob es klappt, mein bau hat sich doch sehr verzögert (


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

also dann wohl doch würmer kaufen!
und wie sieht das eigentlich mit den gezeiten aus ist es doll zu spüren geht das wasser überhaupt zurück???und was ist besser bei auf oder ablaufenden wasser zu angeln in der brandung?oder ist das ganz egal?


----------



## LAC (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Zanderlui
Wattwürmer kaufen - da du keine finden wirst in hvide sande und in der ho bucht die ronny angeschnitten hat, ist das graben verboten, sie fällt trocken bei ebbe und zählt zum naturschutzgebiet wattenmeer. Ausserdem ist sie 60 km von hvide sande entfernt, da lohnt sich dann nur mit dem fahrrad eine tour hin, damit man schnäppchen schlagen kann damit man sich ein eis sich mehr erlauben kann.
Ab der westlichsten spitze dänemarks - es ist blaavands huk - machen sich die gezeiten (ebbe und flut) nicht mehr so stark zum norden hin bemerkbar, sie sind zwar immer da und die strömung auch, jedoch ist in nördlicher richtung ab diesem riff immer wasser an der küste. Es geht etwa zwei meter zurück.  Bei auflaufendem wasser ist es besser wenn man angelt und damit du nicht fragst - wann kommt es - es kommt regelmäßig und im angelladen bekommst du kostenlos ein kalender - wann in hvide hoch- oder niedrigwasser ist. Das hochwasser kommt je nach standort zu anderen zeiten, d.h. wenn in hs hochwasser ist, ist es in skagen zu einer anderen zeit. 

@ Ronny ist ok und viel glück beim bau, bei uns sind momentan die bagger am schaufeln, der see den wir geplant haben, wird ausgeboben und geformt.


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@lac

alles klar die tiden habe ich mir schon rausgesucht im internet für hs!#6


----------



## Kzagt (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin zusammen #h

da wir (Kumpel und ich) den kommenden Samstag 19.7. endlich mal wieder in Hvide Sande zum lang ersehnten Angel-Urlaub aufschlagen werden, dachte ich mir ich schau schon mal hier herein - wie leuft es denn so?

@Wassermann: 
Mit Begeisterung lese ich das "an verschiedenen Stellen südlich von HS" gute Platten in der Brandung zum Anbeissen überredet worden sind. Die sehen ja gewaltig aus! :m 

Da wir auch vorzugsweise in die Brandung gehen möchten, aber in dieser Gegend bisher leider immer absolut erfolglos waren, kannst du uns vielleicht noch etwas genauer beschreiben in welchem Bereich ihr gut gefangen habt? 

Ich habe hier gerade noch vom letzen Jahr den Handzettel mit den "Hot Spots" vom Sandormskiosken vor mir liegen. Darauf sind von Hvide Sande in Richtung Süden eingezeichnet:

-Nordsø Camping
-Harvig strand
-Bjergeborg strand
-Nymindegab strand

oder wart ihr noch weiter südlich?

Jegliche weitere noch so triviale Information zu den Bedingungen / Köder / Wetter / Tageszeit / Befindenszustand wird ebenfalls äußerst gerne entgegengenommen. Manchmal "steckt man ja auch einfach nicht drin", dafür vielleicht ja aber jemand anderes... |kopfkrat (Ja, das ist jetzt rein auf das Anglerische bezogen!)

@Zanderlui
In Henne Strand habe ich vor einigen Jahren als ich zum ersten mal an der Brandung stand durch Zufall mit einem Blinker eine  42'er Scholle gehakt. Es war ein Windstiller Abend / Sonnenuntergang mit quasi keiner Brandung und ohne Bewölkung. Die Schollen müssen sehr dicht unter Land gesessen haben, da ich mit dem Gerät nicht besonders weit werfen konnte.

Ich frage mich bis heute ob es vielleicht lohnenswert ist mal wieder dort hinzufahren, dann mit richtigem Brandungsgeschirr. Falls du dort im Urlaub angelst währe eine Rückmeldung also sehr interessant! Die Stelle von der ich geangelt habe war nur leicht nach schräg rechts zum Wasser runter gelaufen vom Parkplatz mit dem breiten Durchgang zum Strand.

Otto (Lydum Art C.) hat übrigens Recht, dort ist viel Touristenverkehr am Strand und ich wurde von mindestens 20 Leuten ungläubig gefragt ob ich den Fisch tatsächlich hier gefangen hätte.  Also um "in Einsamkeit die Natur zu genießen" vielleicht nicht der ideale platz. 

Schöne Grüße und allerseits gute Beute!


----------



## Zanderlui (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@kzagt

hallo.

wo seit ihr denn genau??ßab 21t3n sind wir auch dort und wollen auch hauptsächlich in die brandung platte angeln und mal in hs an der schleuse heringe hornhecht oder aal makrelen fangen mal sehen was so beißt!
ich mache meldung aber denke da wirst du nicht mehr von profitieren:qda wir dann wohl beide schon wieder zurück sind!|wavey:


----------



## Kzagt (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Zanderlui

wir werden wieder den Platz bei Nr. Lyngvig ansteuern. Das Zelten direkt in den Dünen hat uns sehr gefallen und eine Gefriertruhe steht dort auch zur Verfügung.

An die Schleuse oder in den Hafen gehen wir mit Sicherheit auch mal, Die Hornhechte sind um diese Jahreszeit ja recht zuverlässig dort anzutreffen und mal gucken wer & was sonst noch so! 

ein paar tage nur noch...

ich schick dir mal per PN meine Handynummer, falls ihr lust habt kann man sich dann ja mal am Wasser treffen und ein paar Erfahrungen austauschen. #g

ach ja: an das zurück kommen wird bitte grundsätzlich erst am tag der Abreise gedacht!


----------



## Zanderlui (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@kzagt

habt ihr denn sonst zu dieser jahreszeit immer hornhechte gefangen und wo am besten auf der fjord oder seeseite an der schleuse??


----------



## Hechtkiller/Ulf S (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Wir fahren in 12 Tagen los nach Dänemark!Wir werden an einem privaten Forellenteich mit großen Forellen angeln aber hauptsächlich in hvide Sande angeln!
Kann man in Hvide Sande auch Motorboote mieten?Motorbootschein ist vorhanden!
Wie kann man denn am besten auf Platte fangen?Patanoster von der Mole rausfeuern oder auch vom Boot aus mit Buttlöffeln?Wenn Makrele da ist werden wir diese natürlich auch beangeln


----------



## Hechtkiller/Ulf S (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Kann man denn in Hvide Sande Motorboote mieten und damit aufs Meer fahren?
Wie fängt man am besten Platten?Paternoster rausfeuern von der Mole mit Wattwurm oder vom Boot aus mit Butlöffel?


----------



## Zanderlui (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@hechtkiller 

lese mal die beiträge von lydum art center die letzten seiten zurück da habe ich die fragen auch gestellt und er hat sie mir immer sehr ausführlich beantwortet!#6


----------



## porscher (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

gibt es heimkehrer in den vergangenen tagen? was machen die makrelen? ich will nächste woche mittwoch für 3-4 tage hochfahren. was wird momentan gefangen?


----------



## Hechtkiller/Ulf S (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> @hechtkiller
> 
> lese mal die beiträge von lydum art center die letzten seiten zurück da habe ich die fragen auch gestellt und er hat sie mir immer sehr ausführlich beantwortet!#6


 Sorry aber ich hab das nichts über Boote gelesen nur über einen, der mitm Schlauboot aufs meer wollte#d#c:q|kopfkrat


----------



## j.Breithardt (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Hechtkiller/Ulf S schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich hab das nichts über Boote gelesen nur über einen, der mitm Schlauboot aufs meer wollte#d#c:q|kopfkrat


 

Es gibt dort keinen Bootsverleih.#d#d#d

Gruß
Jürgen  |wavey:


----------



## Zanderlui (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@hechtkiller

es war ja auch nicht auf das ausleihen von booten bezogen|rolleyes
sondern auf die fische die dort wann wie und wo beißen!!!:m


----------



## Hechtkiller/Ulf S (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Son Mist!
Bleibt wohl nur die Möglichkeit an der Schleuse und von der Mole aus zu angeln..naja wenn da nix beißt dann geh ich halt zu unserem Forellenteich


----------



## Kzagt (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> @kzagt
> 
> habt ihr denn sonst zu dieser jahreszeit immer hornhechte gefangen und wo am besten auf der fjord oder seeseite an der schleuse??



Wir persönlich waren bis jetzt nur einmal im Sommer dort an der Schleuse mit den Angeln, aber andere Stimmen bestätigen regelmäßig unsere guten Erfahrungen dort. Es stehen im Sommer auch immer etliche Leute an dieser stelle, kann man gar nicht verfehlen! 

Auf der Fjordseite haben wir deutlich besser (und größer) gefangen, aber einfach mal ausprobieren wo es momentan besser ist. Tipp: feine Montage fischen, mit Wasserkugel hat es bei uns, wie bei vielen anderen, nicht geklappt. Eine feine Posenmontage und sehr wichtig: später Anschlag, dann sollte es eigentlich klappen.

grüße


----------



## Angel-Walter (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Auf verschiedene Anfragen,betreffs Motorboot mieten,kann ich nur sagen das ich an der Westküste,bisher kein Vermieter gesehen habe.Der Grund ist wahrscheinlich der,das die offene Nordsee für Urlauber ,welche ja Keine Erfahrung haben,zu gefährlich ist.Hier gilt der Spruch  Nordsee= Mordsee.Die einzige Möglichkeit  besteht mit zu fahren mit einem Kutter,oder man hat einen bekannten Dänen,welcher einem mit nimmt.


----------



## LAC (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Angel-Walter schrieb:


> Auf verschiedene Anfragen,betreffs Motorboot mieten,kann ich nur sagen das ich an der Westküste,bisher kein Vermieter gesehen habe.Der Grund ist wahrscheinlich der,das die offene Nordsee für Urlauber ,welche ja Keine Erfahrung haben,zu gefährlich ist.Hier gilt der Spruch Nordsee= Mordsee.Die einzige Möglichkeit besteht mit zu fahren mit einem Kutter,oder man hat einen bekannten Dänen,welcher einem mit nimmt.


 
@ Angel- Walter,
ich gebe dir vollkommen recht und möchte noch erwähnen, dass nicht nur die nordsee, für urlauber gefährlich ist, denn auch die einheimischen mit erfahrung, müssten ganz schon bescheuert sein, wenn sie mit einer schale in see stehen. Es saufen genug ab, wenn ein schiff kentert und man muss mit dem beiboot - der letzte strohalm - wo man sich dran klammert um sein leben kämpfen, denn die wellen machen mit diesen booten was sie wollen.
Alle angler, die auf dorsch und co. gehen wollen, sollen erst mal eine fahrt mit einem 30 m kutter in see d.h. die nordsee stechen und bei etwas wind und wellen buchen - dann scheiden schon die hälfte aus und einige verkaufen ihre ganze ausrüstung.


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo kann mir jemand die straße nennen in der der angelladen in hs ist??


----------



## fish4fun (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> hallo kann mir jemand die straße nennen in der der angelladen in hs ist??



Der ist direkt an der Schleuse! Wenn Du es schaffst den zu übersehen, kriegst Du auch keien Köder angeknüpft.|supergri

Gruß


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

aha und auf der süd oder nord seite???muss das ganz genau issen weil ich kein bock habe lange zu suchen denn verlorene zeit ist angelzeit!!!


----------



## fish4fun (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Von Süd nach Nord fahrend, über die Schleuse, im Kreisel die erste Ausfahrt und dann einparken. Du stehst genau davor!|bigeyes


----------



## Zanderlui (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

genau das wollte ich hören vielen dank!!!#6


----------



## Einsiedler (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@zanderlui
Ich fahre am Samstag auch für 2 Wochen nach HS. War letztes Jahr schon dort zwar etwas später aber auf der Fjordseite habe ich wesentlich mehr Hornies gefangen als auf der Meeresseite. Natürlich bei geschlossenen Schleusen. Makrelen waren selbst an der Mole noch nicht da. Hering als Köder bekommt man günstig rechts vor der Schleuse beim Fischhändler. Brandungsangel nicht vergessen denn letztes Jahr hatte einer ganz gut Platten gefangen.
Vielleicht trifft man sich mal an der Schleuse.

Tschüß Einsiedler


----------



## LAC (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ alle
nochmal zum hornhecht, da ich immer lese er ist an der schleuse auf der fjordseite. Er ist zwar im bereich hvide sande vertreten, aber nicht immer auf der fjordseite, denn nach meinen erfahrungen kommt er zum beginn der saison auf der seeseite in grösseren stückzahlen vor. Und wenn sturm kommt und es knallt richtig, ist er an der schleuse förmlich ganz verschwunden ob im fjord oder auf der meerseite, dann fühlt er sich im hafen wohl. Und wenn reichlich kleine heringe im fjord sind, dann fängt man ihn kaum auf der fjordseite. Und gegen saisonende, da fängt man nur noch grosse vereinzelt auf der meerseite und auf der fjordseite bekommt man reichlich bisse, jedoch kaum eine landung, da es jungtiere bis 30 cm sind. Ich kann also nicht sagen - das optimale ist die fjordseite, für mich ist die seeseite das optimalste, für kapitale hornhechte und die fjordseite ziehe ich vor, wenn der wind von see kommt, da das angeln dann dort etwas angenehmer ist.
Beim fang von horhechten kommt es hauptsächlich auf die montage und den anschlag an.
Nachsatz:
@ Zanderlui
Der hering ist zwar ein guter köder, jedoch ist das fleisch sehr weich, eine spezielle montage mit überwurfschlinge solltest du machen, damit das fleisch am schaft des hakens gezogen wird. Der hornhecht hat festeres fleisch und die spitze sollte frei am fleisch liegen, wobei der schaft im fleisch sein muss. Sehr gut sind garnelen, kleine stücke mit kleinen haken, der ganz versteckt sein muss.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ alle
> nochmal zum hornhecht, da ich immer lese er ist an der schleuse auf der fjordseite. Er ist zwar im bereich hvide sande vertreten, aber nicht immer auf der fjordseite, denn nach meinen erfahrungen kommt er zum beginn der saison auf der seeseite in grösseren stückzahlen vor. Und wenn sturm kommt und es knallt richtig, ist er an der schleuse förmlich ganz verschwunden ob im fjord oder auf der meerseite, dann fühlt er sich im hafen wohl. Und wenn reichlich kleine heringe im fjord sind, dann fängt man ihn kaum auf der fjordseite. Und gegen saisonende, da fängt man nur noch grosse vereinzelt auf der meerseite und auf der fjordseite bekommt man reichlich bisse, jedoch kaum eine landung, da es jungtiere bis 30 cm sind. Ich kann also nicht sagen - das optimale ist die fjordseite, *für mich ist die seeseite das optimalste, für kapitale hornhechte *und die fjordseite ziehe ich vor, wenn der wind von see kommt, da das angeln dann dort etwas angenehmer ist.
> Beim fang von horhechten kommt es hauptsächlich auf die montage und den anschlag an.
> Nachsatz:
> ...


 

Auch für mich.#6
Von der Buhne mit treibender Pose und Fetzen.
Weniger Bisse,aber größere Fische.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Kzagt (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Otto:
ich denke was aus deinen Worten deutlich wird ist das man es einfach je nach Gegebenheiten ausprobieren sollte, so habe ich auch immer meinen Fisch gefunden. Danke aber noch mal für die konkreten Wetter-Tipps! 

Mit Garnelenfleisch und kleinen Haken habe ich auch schon gute Hornhechte gefangen. Allerdings nicht in Hvide Sande sondern von der sehr langen Mole in Løkken aus. (im Norden von DK)


----------



## porscher (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

werden momentan makrelen gefangen? wie soll das wetter in der nächsten woche werden? läuft der aal?


----------



## LAC (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Jürgen,
du fütterst ja auch den adler und kennst dich mit den großen tieren aus. Seeseite ist besser, fjordseite familiengerechter - mit brotzeitbank.
Habe dir eine pn gesendet betreffend der telf. nr. und unser treffen. gruss otto

@kzagt
genau so sehe ich dieses auch, mann kann nicht im vorfeld sagen, wo sind denn die fische - sie sind da, jedoch muss man sie suchen. Schon in jungen jahren mußte ich immer schmunzeln, wenn ich am gewässer einen angler traf, der auf seiner gerätekiste fest im sattel saß und ich ihn fragte, wie sieht´s denn aus - dann bekam ich als antwort - heute beissen sie nicht.
Man sollte den fisch schon suchen er kommt nicht zum angler - ausser bei einigen arten, die man durch anfütterung bzw. eine duftspur locken kann.
Garnelenfleisch ist schon super, da beim anschlag, die spitze sich tief ins fleisch sich verankert. Bei hornhechtfetzen ist es ein kleines problem, es ist zu fest, deshalb sollte die spitze draussen sein
Viele grüsse

@ porscher
werde heute angeln gehen und mal schauen, ob die makrelen schon da sind - das wetter ist momentan zwar gut - aber die sonne fehlt. Berichte, was los ist.
Melde mich per pn auch noch.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Otto,

ich habe nach langer zeit mal wieder einen blick ins forum geworfen und seheh das du voll beschäftigt bist.
was macht deine baustelle? ich habe gelesen das die bagger am teich arbeiten.
kommst du überhaubt noch zum fischen?
grüsse uas stuttgart
olav


----------



## LAC (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> was macht deine baustelle? ich habe gelesen das die bagger am teich arbeiten.
> kommst du überhaubt noch zum fischen?
> ...


 

Olaf,
ich wünsche mir, dass der tag 48 std hat, stehe voll im stress. 
Ja, die bagger sind schon angerollt, jedoch wird jetzt eine genaue vermessung gemacht, damit di unterwasserform erstellt wird.da ich mit einer deutschen firma zusammen arbeite, die mir die komplette teichfolie zusammenschweisst. d.h. ich bekommen ein geformte folie von etwa 250 qm wasserfläche mit allen unterschiedlichen tiefen geliefert. Den bau des teiches mit lehm, habe ich verworfen - ist zwar naturnah-  aber einige funktionieren nicht und etwa 20 %  entwickeln sich später als sieb, und werden undicht z.b. beim schilf,  wenn er wächst und noch lebt ist es kein problem, jedoch wenn er abstirbt und verrottet, wird es ein loch und das wasser verschwindet. Deshalb folie - 25 jahre garantie - das genügt, denn dann hat man mich schon entsorgt.

Zum angeln komme ich noch - gehe ja nur immer 2-3 std. als ausgleich,  dieses genügt um sie am haken zu bekommen, will ja keine fischhalle hier haben.

Melde mich noch per mail, betreffend der rocheneier, die ich in 2,5 m grösse erstelle für ausstellungen. Frag mal nach im museum, dann sende ich 5000 stück als wand. - mehr im mail. 
Die käfer kaufe ich nicht - gefährliche jungs sind es, hatte zwei biologen bei mir, wenn sie ausbrechen, machen sie nicht nur knochen sauber sondern auch mein ganzes haus. Fressen alles tierische, wie leder usw. ausser knochen. Einer davon ist fischereibiologe und befasst sich nur mit der aalwanderung - ja da kommen neue welten auf uns angler zu.
Melde mich
Gruss Otto


----------



## schnulke (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Lydum Art Center
Hallo Otto,
erstmal möchte ich mal ein kleines missverständnis  aus dem  weg räumen......ICH BIN DIE Frau...du hast nicht nur mit mir telefoniert, nein du schreibst auch mit mir !!! 
hoffe, du bist nun nicht geschockt....
stell dir vor, wir haben es schon wieder getan....waren von dienstag bis sonntag schon wieder in hs. konnten es ganz spontan einrichten. waren gerade erst wieder zuhause und hatten schon wieder heimweh. also wohnwagen neu gepackt und wieder los....
verrückt!?! ich weiß!!! 
habe immer die augen offen gehalten ob ich dich in hafen nähe sehe und war der meinung das es samstag und sonntag auch der fall war...
hatte leider deine tel.nummer vergessen mitzunehemen und mich nicht getraut den herrn mit dem dänischen kennzeichen anzusprechen....
haben ordentlich hornis geangelt und nachts ein paar aale. von makrelen leider keine spur und ein mörderhecht ging uns diesmal leider auch nicht an den haken. 
doch ollen nicht undankbar sein. hornis gebraten und ab in sauer. die aale werden dann demnächst geräuchert.
hoffe nun es klappt das nächste mal mit einem treffen...könnte sein das wir ende august nochmal kurzfristig aufschlagen, sonst spätestens im oktober. vielleicht sollte wir uns einfach mal fotos per PN schicken , damit wir uns auch erkennen...lol
dann hatten wir noch ein nettes erlebnis, gehen in den angelladen oben an der schleuse um würmer zu kaufen und wer verkauft uns die? der verkäufer aus unserem kieler angelladen.....die welt ist echt klein....
für die anderen angler hier im forum .... wollt ihr eine gute kompetente beratungin hs sucht....fragt nach andreas und ihr seid gut beraten.....
so, dann erstmal genug text für heute...hoffe du hattest einen guten fang otto ...
bis die Tage....
gruß silvia


----------



## Zanderlui (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

wie verhält sich das eigentlich mit dem landen der fische an der schleuse??bei hornis zum beispiel?einfach raus heben oder benutzt ihr dort kescher>???


----------



## porscher (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

einfach raus heben.


----------



## Zanderlui (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

alles klar.und dann noch eine frage und auch hoffentlich die letzte vor meinem urlaub(bin schon so aufgeregt!morgen gehts los!)
bekomme ich in hs im angelladen wenn ich dort montag späten nachmittag aufkreuze noch einen angelschein??


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ruf an wie lange die geöffnet haben
+4593312341 "Kott fritid"
Gruß A.


----------



## Zanderlui (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

danke aber hat sich schon erledigt habe in flensburg bestellt!#h


----------



## LAC (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@zanderlui
so wie porscher es schon gesagt hat, wobei du ihn immer schön unter wasser drillen musst und dann ihn durch einen gefühlvollen hebezug landest. Fummle nicht so lange mit dem fisch an der schnur in der luft rum, dann dreht er sich ab und fällt ins wasser.

@schnulke
Silvia, ich bin ernsthaft geschockt :q und musste noch mal alle meine geschriebenen sätze nachlesen, ob ich nicht zu locker mit den worten gespielt habe - danke für deine information, ich werde jetzt gezügelt meine worte einsetzen. 
Freue mich jedoch, da ich ja deine stimme schon kenne. Betreffend des finden in hvide sande ist es ein problem - auch wenn du die augen aufgehalten und gesucht hast - ich bin ein mensch, der von den frauen nicht beachtet wird, deshalb übersieht man mich im touristenstrom in hvide sande, ausser man kennt mich, dann habe ich probleme, da man mich immer beobachtet, das könnte eine belastung werden, da ich mich dann nicht mehr frei bewegen kann - beim angeln. *lach
Wir, d.h. auch dein mann, werden uns sicherlich noch sehen und treffen :m - werde dir mal ein foto senden - damit du mich erkennst - dann falle ich sofort auf und dann brüllst du von weiten schon - da, da ist er.
Möchtest du ein foto aus den jungen jahren haben, dann benötigst du ein geschultes auge, oder eins von heute, dann bekommst du einen schock.
Sende bitte auch dein bilderbuch, ich werde es dann studieren, damit ich euch sofort erkenne unter den unbekannten.
Viele grüsse
Otto


----------



## Zanderlui (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@lac 

so habe ich mir das schon fast gedacht!
kenne das horni angeln bis jetz nur mit watbüxx und denn nimmt man die ja so ausn wasser da passiert ja dann nix!
na gut am dienstag werden wir in hs aufschlagen.montag ist anreise und da wir uns wattwürmer von flensburg mitbringen gehts abends gleich in die brandung!

ist es eigentlich normal das im tidenkalender für hs nur einmal höchststand des wassers steht???habe nämlich auch ein gefunden wo zweimal höchststand und 2mal niedrigwasser steht???#c|kopfkrat


----------



## meersangler (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

MOIN;
bin jetzt knapp ne Woche in HS und unser Gefrierschrank ist schon randvoll, aber leider fehlen mir immernoch n paar schöne Aale und Plattfische.
Kann mir jemand dazu Tipps geben wo ich diese im Moment am besten überlisten kann?
Läuft es im Moment auf Aal und Platte?
Würde mich freuen wenn mir da jemand ein paar Tipps geben kann, denn nur Hornis zu angeln macht nicht wirklich Sinn, da man zu schnell zu viele davon hat 

Wie sieht es sonst mit anderen Fischarten aus im Moment? läuft sonst noch iwas gut? egal ob Meer oder Fjordseite....     #h

MFG meersangler


----------



## LAC (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Zanderlui
nun bin ich kein griechischer naturphilosoph, die als erste die ebbe und flut erklärt haben - inzwischen sieht man dieses etwas anders und es ist etwas kompliziert zu beschreiben. Unter den gezeiten bzw. tide, versteht man den durch die gravitation des mondes und der sonne verursachten zyklus von ebbe und flut.
Da die erde sich innerhalb 24 stunden einmal um sich selbst dreht und damit unter den beiden flutbergen hindurch, gibt es zweimal täglich flut und ebbe. Zwischen zwei tidehochwässern vergehen jedoch nicht 12, sondern etwa 12 std 25 min, da der Mond auf seiner bahn um die erde täglich ein stück weiterrückt, so dass er seine scheinbare Bahn am himmel im mittel 50 minuten später durchläuft.
Schwer zu verstehen, muss man aber auch nicht, deshalb hat der fischladen für die angler einen kostenlosen tidenkalender, damit sie wissen wann hoch- und niedrigwasser ist - da sie glauben bei der flut könnten sie die fische förmlich pflücken.
Nördlich ab blaavand ist immer wasser und die flut macht sich nicht so bemerkbar wie in deutschland, wo es ja um die 15 km zurück gehen kann, deshalb kommen die fische mit der flut zum ufer zurück - es sind ja fische und keine wattwürmer, die im schlamm leben. 
Mach dir nicht so viele gedanken, sonst ist dein kopf so voll, dass du alles verkehrt machst. Hau die angel rein, dann kommt die grosse überraschung. Läuft nichts, hat es kaum etwas mit ebbe und flut zu tun, sondern meistens mit der monatge und welche "currywurst" du ihn anbietest. Es könnte ja sein das du die pommes vergessen hast.
dann läuft nichts.
Wünsche dir viel erfolg und berichte mal, welche arten und stückzahlen du gelandet hast.
@ alle
gestern war ich angeln - die schleusen waren auf - und der fjord bekam reichlich salzwasser. Eine makrele gelandet auf der fjordseite - noch nie erlebt - und 17 hornis.


----------



## porscher (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

wow.makrelen auf der fjordseite??? dann sind die langsam wohl da oder? Otto habe dir ne PN geschickt.erwarte deine Antwort!


----------



## LAC (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



porscher schrieb:


> wow.makrelen auf der fjordseite??? dann sind die langsam wohl da oder? Otto habe dir ne PN geschickt.erwarte deine Antwort!


 
ist schon unterwegs
gruss otto


----------



## börnie (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moin moin,


heute werden die klamotten gepackt und dann geht´s los.
2 wochen hvide sande :vik::vik:....und mindestens einmal täglich (oder nächtlich) fischen gehen.
ich bin mal gespannt was bei mir geht....

wenn es euch interessiert, werde ich berichten wie dumm oder geschickt sich ein eingefleischter kanal-angler am fjord und der brandung anstellt...|supergri

gruss
börnie


----------



## phlipsen (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin Otto!
Wollen fürs Wochenende zum Angeln und Surfen hoch kommen. Kannst Du mir kurz sagen, wie das Wetter aktuell ist? Laut Wetterbericht zwischen 4-5 Windstärken mitt Regen und Gewitter. N bischen viel zum entspannten Molenangeln. Freu mich über eine kurze Antwort! Lieben Dank und Grüße nach oben!
Philipp


----------



## prinz1980 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@börnie
kann dir sehr gut nachempfinden wie es dir jetzt geht, ist immer wieder schön. wünsch dir ein dickes petri heil!!!
und wegen einem bericht von dir, klar wollen wir wissen wie es war


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ich fahre in 22 Std. auch hoch.:vik:

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen zwanglosen Boardietreffen
am Montag 13.00 Uhr am Sandormkiosk?:m
Hat jemand Lust?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Jürgen, 
damit ich auch ein platz bekomme, melde ich mich an montag um 13.Uhr
Wünsche dir eine gute fahrt - gruss otto.

@ Phlipsen
philipp, ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen, momentan ist es bewölkt und der wind weht ein wenig, dann und wann kommt die sonne raus. Gestern war ein sonnentag und am wochenende soll es - wie bekannt - nicht das beste werden. Jedoch wenn du surfen und angeln willst, ist es doch egal wie es wird - es passt dann immer, jedenfalls für eine tätigkeit.
Gruss Otto


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Olaf,
> 
> Die käfer kaufe ich nicht - gefährliche jungs sind es, hatte zwei biologen bei mir, wenn sie ausbrechen, machen sie nicht nur knochen sauber sondern auch mein ganzes haus. Fressen alles tierische, wie leder usw. ausser knochen. Einer davon ist fischereibiologe und befasst sich nur mit der aalwanderung - ja da kommen neue welten auf uns angler zu.
> Melde mich
> Gruss Otto


 
Hallo Otto,
eins ist klar die käferchen gehören nicht ins haus. denn die machen nicht nur sauber sondern "duften" auch ein wenig. ausserdem haben sie garantiert gar keinen respekt vor kunstobjekten, fischpräparaten, jagdtrophäen, salamiivorräten, geräuchertem fisch, den ledersesseln oder ähnlichem. also ist vorsicht geboten, aber auch nicht mehr als vor den vielen anderen schädlingen die man sich mit einem solchen angebot an nahrung ins haus locken kann
Es wäre auf jeden fall ratsam sie in einem terrarium zu halten und in einem separaten raum bzw gebäude.
das terrarium sollte verschlossen sein damit sie nicht abhauen können. Die käferchen fliegen nicht sehr gerne und können auch nicht am glas hochkriechen.
es dauert auch eine weile bis sie mit so einem fischskelett oder was auch immer fertig sind. das können zwei tage sein oder auch eine ganze woche. auf jeden fall genug zeit zum beobachten was passiert. 
als alternative gehen auch schaben aber die willst du auch nicht in deinem haus haben, must also genauso drauf achtgeben.


einen gruss von claudia an dich und inge

was für fische setzt du denn in deinen treich? sind sehr darauf gespannt.

bis denn olav


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen zwanglosen Boardietreffen
> am Montag 13.00 Uhr am Sandormkiosk?:m
> Hat jemand Lust?
> 
> ...


 


Faule Bande,

hat keiner Lust? |krach:


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## crazyFish (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Wenns keine 850km wären, wäre ich dabei .

An alle die sich die Tage da oben rum treiben, habe eben mit meinem alten Herren telefoniert, der morgen abreist. Der hatte ziemliche Erfolge auf Hornis, mit Fischfetzen und Krabben als Köder, im Bereich der Schleuse.

Wünsche allen stramme Schnüre und einen schönen Urlaub, hoffe nächstes Jahr wieder mit von der Partie zu sein...


----------



## LAC (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Jürgen - ich bin um  13 uhr am sandormkiosk.
Tässchen kaffee und ein plausch muss sein. Angel liegt im wagen! 
Freue mich
Gruss otto

@ Olaf
ein gruss zurück von inge und mir. 
Das mit den käfern habe ich verworfen,  die können mein lebenswerk vernichten, und mit schaben - diese mahagoni birds - will ich auch nicht arbeiten, die kommen mir nicht ins haus. Bleibe bei meiner alten holzhammer methode - natriumhydroxid - d.h. die preiswerte version - rohrfrei. Da ist in 20 min, eine fleischschicht von 10 cm dicke bis auf die knochen sauber und da ich ein scharfes auge habe - stoppe ich den prozess damit der knochen nicht angegriffen wird. Bis jetzt hat es immer geklappt, wobei es mich auch schon erwischt hat, mein unterarm hat einige narben, da ich ja schon säcke weise damit gearbeitet habe. Die finger sind jedoch noch dran und ich habe auch noch gefühle.*lach - ich zaubere also weiter.
Mit dem see - ich vermesse ihn momentan nach einem system - damit die plane erstellt werden kann. Da ich kein zufluss habe, treten ja probleme ein und da er sich selbst reinigen soll, will ich keine einsetzen - obwohl ich von der grösse her reichich einsetzen kann. Ich bin ja umgeben von fischgewässern. Muscheln als filtrierer jedoch werde ich einsetzen - einige bitterlinge eventuell - da ich den graureiher bei mir sehen will. Versuche mein bestes und es wird schon eine kleine augenweide. Die kosten sind auch eine augenweide.
Gruss otto


----------



## LAC (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ alle
nun spreche ich alle hvide sande angler an, die in der urlaubszeit förmlich den ganzen tag in hvide sande angeln, da ich gerne wissen möchte, ob eine/r auf der fjord seite eine makrele oder mehr gelandet hat - dieses würde mich interessieren.
Eine ist am haken gegangen im fjord, wobei alle tore geöffnet waren und der wasseraustausch erfolgte vom meer zum fjord - die strömung war gewaltig, was ich selten erlebt habe.
In den jahren,  wo ich dort mein unwesen treibe - habe ich auf der fjordseite noch keine
makrele landen können. Es ist das erste mal - was ich erlebt habe.
Wäre schön, wenn einige bericht erstatten, ob sie dieses auch schon mal erlebt haben - wobei ich auch wissen möchte ob die schleusen geöffnet waren.
Gruss Otto


----------



## Jschleusi (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ich habe vor vielen Jahren, es müsste Ende Juli 2002 oder 2003 gewesen sein, eine Makrele auf einen Meerforellenblinker gefangen. Gebissen hatte sie etwa im Mittelwasser bei halb offenen Schleusentoren. Das war damals von der Steinpackung auf Seiten des Sandormskiosken aus, also als die Spundwand noch nicht gebaut war. Was man sich bei dieser Bauaktion gedacht hat, will mir einfach nicht klar werden. So ein Schwachsinn!


----------



## LAC (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Jschleusi
Janis, für dein posting ein dank! Eine ähnliche situation war es diesmal auch, jedoch von der jetzigen spundwand, wobei sie auf fischfetzen gefangen wurde. Die strömung vom meer aus war unvorstellbar, ich habe es noch nicht erlebt. Nun muss ich mich berichtigen, denn 2 tore in der mitte waren geschlossen und ich habe gezielt dort mit weitwürfen im kerhrwasser geangelt - diese ruhezone wurde von den horfischen aufgesucht. Es ging schlag auf schlag, wenn ich gezielt geworfen habe, das ist leichter gesagt als getan, denn wenn die pose oder der köder von der strömung erwischt wurde, dann lang sie schon an land. In der strömung lief gar nichts mit hornhecht. Am  ende der spundwand, wo die steinschüttung anfängt, habe ich dann später geangelt, dort konnte man auch noch welche landen, da die strömung dort nicht mehr so stark war.
Jedoch muss es sehr selten vorkommen, dass sich dort eine verirrt.
Sollte einer noch eine makrele auf der fjordseite gelandet haben - nur rein damit.


Betreffend der spundwand kann ich nichst sagen, jedoch sind solche wände gedacht für uferbefestigungen und bei diesen strömungen die dort auftreten, würde sonst die erde langsam verschwinden - bei einer steinschüttung auch -  jedoch ist sie etwas fischfreundlicher. 
Egal ob steinschüttung oder spundwand - beide haben kanalcharakter. 

Inzwischen wird dieser platz gerne aufgesucht, tische und bänke wurden aufgestellt - und beim schlachtfest kann man jetzt bei brotzeit auf bänke sitzen, demnächst wenn sie sich gedanken machen, kommt noch ein kiosk für bier und würstchen, wo gleichzeitig tagesschein für heringe und hornhechte ausgegeben. Dann hat hs eine put&take anlage, die auf dem rücken der natur betrieben wird. 
Nicht sähen nur ernten ist dann angesagt. 
Ist dieser kiosk gleichzeitig eine kontrollstation - wird es leer in hs. 

Gruß Otto


----------



## LAC (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Zitat:
Zitat von *j.Breithardt* 

 
_Wie wäre es mit einem kleinen zwanglosen Boardietreffen
am Montag 13.00 Uhr am Sandormkiosk?:m
Hat jemand Lust?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:_



Faule Bande,

hat keiner Lust? |krach:


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


Ann alle,
nun bin jürgens worten gefolgt und war um 13 uhr da - ich habe mich gewundert, dass nur jürgen da war - eigenartig, da ja mehrere angler in der zeit in hs waren, da sie vorher reichlich informationen bekommen haben.
Ich dachte einige hätten für drei minuten mal zeit geopfert um hallo zu sagen   - jedoch kann ich es verstehen, die informationen die geflossen sind, reichen ja für zwei jahre aus - das ist dann noch lange hin, bis man sich sieht.


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *j.Breithardt*
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Otto,#h

kann dir nur zustimmen,war auch entåuscht.|gr:
Wedden halt wir zwei  wieder alleine Kaffee trinken
muessen.Gruss an Inge.

Juergen |wavey:


----------



## porscher (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

das ist fast alles nur "small-talk" hier. gibt es keine fangergebnisse in letzter zeit???


----------



## angler1996 (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@"faule bande"
fahre erst im September , leider, sonst wäre ich gern gekommen; mir scheint, dass ist für die meisten Urlaub mit Familie, die bekommen nicht frei oder so.
Also viel Spass und lasst mir bitte noch ein Schuppentier übrig.

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas W. (23. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Wir wären ja auch gerne zum Kaffe trinken gekommen, aber wir sind leider schon wieder zuhause.:c
wir waren letzte woche in HS, genauer in Norre Lyngvig auf dem Campingplatz und haben gezeltet.
Mit großen Fangmeldungen kann ich auch nicht dienen, aber wenigstens konnten wir einen Horni ergattern, auf der Meeresseite der Schleuse.
Haben es später auch im fjord versucht, aber da haben wir nichts gefangen obwohl die Leute links und rechts von uns gefangen haben.|kopfkrat
Entweder haben wir alles falsch gemacht oder es sollte so sein, haben mit Lauben, Fetzen und Krabben probiert, es wollte aber keiner.

An alle die noch hinfahren, viel Erfolg und dicke Fische.


----------



## LAC (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ich sehe dieses ja nicht so eng, dehalb ist es mir egal ob einer kommt oder nicht - jedenfalls wusste ich, dass jürgen da war - deshalb bin ich losgefahren.

@ porscher betreffend der fangemeldung, ich habe nicht geangelt, nur kaffee getrunken. Jedoch haben wir mal den anglern einen besuch abgestattet und zugeschaut, was so gelandet wird. Es waren hornhechte  - jedoch schnürsenkel und einige hatten welche im eimer und andere waren am verzweifeln, da sie immer beim drill verloren gehen. Einen angler habe ich angesprochen, auf was er denn geht. Blöde frage sagte er, man kann momentan nur hornhechte fangen. Er hatte einen  - 15 cm langen hornhechtpilker - so nannte er dieses gerät, welches ihm im fischladen - als neue wunderwaffe - empfohlen wurde. Was der markt nicht alles bieten kann. Leider hatte er noch keinen gelandet.  Lag sicher daran, dass keine gebrauchsanweisung dabei war.


----------



## sCoPeXx (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

21 tage  juhu


----------



## bloozer (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@otto: hey, kannst du dich noch an mich erinnern (daniel, 23 jahre, schlank, student aus österreich, wohnhaft in bielefeld)? letztes und vorletztes jahr haben wir ein paar mal zusammen geangelt... wahrscheinlich werde ich ende nächster woche auch hochfahren nach hvide sande! nach den meldungen im forum sind die makrelen noch nicht da an der mole, oder? 
wie sieht es aus mit maifisch? sind die lachse noch vor der schleuse? hat jemand mal wieder einen gefangen? und wie sieht es aus mit meerforelle an der mole, letzes jahr haben da einige schöne dinger rausgezogen...

wenn du willst können wir ja mal gemeinsam wieder losziehen, evtl. auch auf hecht im fjord... 

bis dann
d@niel

PS: wenn jemand anders aus dem forum antwort auf meine fragen hat, wäre ich auch sehr dankbar für jede info...


----------



## porscher (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ja für fangmeldungen wäre ich auch dankbar.@ bloozer wohnst in der Südstadt von Oerlinghausen?


----------



## Zanderlui (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

so bin wieder zurück waren von dienstag bis donnerstag abends an den molen in der brandung in hs haben jeden abend dorsche und platten gefangen.am besten war mittwoch und donnerstag.mittwoch waren es 15dorsche 6platte und ein miniaal und donnerstag 2aale von 50 und 2platte.bilder kommen noch kann aber noch bisschen dauern!!!haben fast alle fische grade mal 5-10m vpm ufer entfernt gefangen und die aale abends um acht ganz dicht wo sich die wellen vorne am strand brechen!!


----------



## LAC (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@bloozer
Daniel, ich kann mir schlecht namen behalten, 
d.h. ich will sie nicht behalten, selbst die bei mir im bett wach werden. 
Sonst bin ich ein lebendiges telefonbuch.

Jeden tag kämpfe ich mit hundert namen, die ich mir behalten soll, das fängt bei schmusebacke bei ebay an, läuft im anglerboard z.b. unter laubfrosch, der als eMail 123hurra hat und daraus entwickelt sich einer den man mekki nennt und mit mir ein kaffe getrunken hat. Für mich ist er immer noch namenlos. 
Nur ganz schwach ist es bei mir im kopf verankert, ausser du bist der angler, der ganz wild auf maifische ist - das schwirrt bei mir noch im kopf rum - und wir uns deswegen getroffen haben - da wir uns über den fang in der strömung unterhalten haben. Liege ich da richtig?

Wenn ja, dann kann ich mir dein gesicht genau vorstellen - werde dich also nicht überfahren, wenn wir uns treffen. Ruf an - dann komme ich auf ein sprung mal hoch. Telfonnummer sende ich per pn.

Nun kann ich momentan nichts sagen, wie die situation aussieht, da ich einige tage nicht geangelt habe, jedoch sind die makrelen da - selbst im fjord hatte sich eine verirrt - ob sich die makrelen an der mole tummeln - hängt von wetter ab.  Wenn es windstill ist, was ja momentan nicht der fall ist, könnte ich mir es vorstellen - sind sie im bereich der langen mole.

Ich entsinne mich noch, dass einige mefos an der schleuse waren und ich kann es nicht mehr genau sagen, ob es an dem tag war, jedenfalls standen sie vor der schleuse und man konnte sie beobachten - und ein angler hat sie gelandet - jedoch durch reissen.

@ Zandelui
das hört sich doch gut an, da müssen andere drei jahre in hvide sande für ferien machen - super. Mich würde mal interressieren, wie gross die dorsche waren?


----------



## prinz1980 (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

also das ist schon wirklich ne super sache was du da gefangen hast, ich fahre schon seit jahren nach HS und umgebung, aber ein dorsch in der brandung hab ich leider noch nicht gefangen  aber dafür mit otto schöne forellen


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @bloozer
> Daniel, ich kann mir schlecht namen behalten,
> d.h. ich will sie nicht behalten, selbst die bei mir im bett wach werden.
> Sonst bin ich ein lebendiges telefonbuch.
> ...


 

Ja stimmt,

Mefos waren am Donnerstag in grossen Stueckzahlen an der Schleuse.Waren aber nicht zum beissen zu bewegen.
Bei dem jetzigen Wetter sollten die Makrelen spaetestens morgen an der Mole stehen.

Gruss
Juergen |wavey:


----------



## Zanderlui (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@lac

wie es denke ich überall ist waren die meisten so 35cm lang ....aber die wir dann letzt endlich mitgenommen haben waren dann von 40-45cm.haben sogar ab und zu doubletten gehabt!was man sagen muss am donnerstag waren die fischerboote mit netze dicht unter land unterwegs und dort haben wir auch kein dorsch mehr gefangen!!!
und was ich mal sagen muss 30wattwürmer kosten 50kronen und diese finde ich auch angemessen denn ich habe solche wattwürmer in deutschland noch nirgends bekommen wir haben gemessen und die waren im schnitt 15cm lang!!!da ist der preis in deutschland für 22cent pro wurm frech wenn ich die würmer vergleiche denn in dänemark kosten sie 24cent pro stück und sind dafür aber doppelt so groß!!!

hier noch ein paar bilder


----------



## LAC (26. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Zanderlui
gratulation kann ich nur sagen - dieses kommt nicht immer vor. Wie ich dir schon mitgeteilt habe, man fängt dorsche, jedoch sind es meistens kleine exemplare um die mindestgrösse, wobei im herbst, mit größere zu rechnen ist. Du hast jedoch ganz gut aufgeräumt in den tagen. Super!
@ ronny
nächstes mal, machen wir kein lagerfeuer und fangen forellen, dann gehen wir nachst am strand, zwei/drei stellen sind ganz gut und dann warten wir mal ab, was so am haken geht. Bringe vorsichtshalber würstchen und ein einweggrill mit - und eine 30%ige wärmflasche - damit wir wenigstens spass dabei haben, wenn wir nichts landen, was ich ja nicht hoffe.
gruss


----------



## Zanderlui (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@lac

vielen dank.
ich habe trotz ganz schöner brandung mit nur 100-140gr bleien gefischt die auch noch rund waren denn ich habe es erst mit krallenblei probiert aber dort waren ständig die haken leer von den krabben!!!als ich dann mit den leichteren runden bleien gefischt habe sodass sie immer sachte über grund gerollt sind war das problem mit den krabben auch vorbei denn hinterher schwimmen hat ihnen nicht gefallen vorher alle 10minuten haken leer mit rollblei dann nach 30minuten ohne biss waren die würmer noch am haken wie ich sie ausgeworfen habe!


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Otto,
ich hab die ne PN gesendet
gruss olav


----------



## sCoPeXx (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hi leute,
brauche ich in hs richtiges brandungs geschirr habe ja des öfteren gelesen das die fänge recht nah am ufer waren,  und für 2-3mal im  jahr wollte ich mir kein richtiges Material zulegen

wolltre es nur ma ausprobieren ;9 

LG Patrick ach ja 19 Tage noch  dann bin ich auch endlich wieder oben ^^


----------



## bloozer (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@otto: jaja ich glaube du liegst mit der beschreibung meiner person richtig. danke auch für die pn. ich werde dich dann rechtzeitig anrufen, wenn ich oben in hvide sande bin.
momentan sieht es mit dem wetter ja ganz gut aus, hoffen wir das es sich hält und der ostwind kommt, dann sind die makrelen wieder an der mole... ;-)

@alle: vielleicht könnten wir mal in den nächsten 2 wochen mal gemeinsam vom strand aus auf platte und dorsch angeln gehen... wer von euch hätte evtl. interesse und zeit?

@porscher: genau, ich wohne in helpup. studiere gerade aber in österreich (braunau am inn).


----------



## phlipsen (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin moin!

Gestern Abend aus HS wieder gekommen. Traumwetter. Traumwasser. Nur keine Welle. Dafür super Angelwetter. 
Habe meine ersten 5 Makrelen diesen Jahres gefangen. Wenn sich das Wetter hält, geht da bestimmt noch eine ganze Menge mehr. 

Mal eine Frage ins Board:

Hier wird von Lachsen und Meerforellen gesprochen. Habe einige springen sehen (zumindest gehe ich davon aus, da es lange schwarze Schatten waren und viel zu groß für Makrelen), aber leider keine an den Haken bekommen. Hat einer von Euch nen kleinen Tipp zu Köder, Montage und Uhrzeit? Ihr müsst ja nicht alles verraten...aber vielleicht ne Kleinigkeit.
Grüße, danke und einen schönen sonnigen Start in die Woche!
Philipp


----------



## LAC (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ bloozer
dann bin ich ja zufrieden, dass ich es sofort wusste, es hatte etwas mit dem text zu tun - maifische - war der zündene punkt. Denn ich kenne keinen angler, der sich mit mir über diese fischart mal unterhaltet hat - da ja kaum einer sie kennt bzw. gesehe hat 
Übrigens: in der wissenschft wird berichtet, sie fressen tierisches plankton, dass stimmt, jedoch biete ihnen ein "gnadenbrot" an - etwas mehr als tierisches plankton, da es ihr letztes fressen ist.

@Philipsen
Phillip, ja es sind meerforellen und sie springen oft und zeigen die flanken - jeder angler wird nervös und baut sofort um. Sie machen es ganz geschickt, da sie einmal vor deiner nase auftauchen und 2 minuten später 500 m entfernt am anderen ufer - so geht es über stunden.  Dieses spiel der natur, lässt angler herzen höher schlagen. Sie spielen zwar mit dem feuer, jedoch ist es ein schauspiel, was ich mir gerne anschaue. Unter uns gesagt: sie sind in iherem element und es ist sehr schwer sie mit einer imitation, bzw. einen reiz auszulösen, damit sie danach schnappen - Ich hatte das glück, kann sie jedoch an fünf finger zählen, wobei ich die tage mit einer rechenmaschine nur zählen kann, wo ich dieses schauspiel gesehen habe. 
Mit mehreren naurködern, bzw mit schlanken imitationen kannst du sie überlisten.

@ alle
werde morgen mal auf makrele gehen mit jürgen, bordie j.Breithardt, er hat mir gerade eine nachricht zugeschickt, auf gehts, die makrelen sind an der mole,


----------



## prinz1980 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

...na denn ihr beiden, petri heil für morgen, und wenn es klappt otto, mach doch mal ein schönes bild und stell es ein, wäre super


----------



## sartorius (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin moin,
ich bin mitte september eine woche in Bjerregard in einem Haus und wollte mal fragen, wo man am besten hinfährt zum angeln. Oder evtl hingeht - die Küste ist ja nicht so weit!
Ich angel am liebsten mit Blinker oder Spirolino auf was eben beisst! Meerforellen wären natürlich der hammer, aber Dorsche und Makrelen sind auch nicht schlecht. 
Ich weiss auch gar nicht genau,was sich da zu der Zeit so alles rumtreibt.
Ich habe auch noch nie in der Nordsee geangelt, was eigentlich komisch ist als Schleswig-Holsteiner, aber es hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht ergeben!
Für jeden Tip bin ich dankbar!
Grüße von der Schlei


----------



## Hechtkiller/Ulf S (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

geh auf die mole und angel makrelen
bei so einem heißen wetter kommen die bestimmt an die molen


----------



## prinz1980 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@otto
@j.Breithardt
wie war euer makrelenangeln, was gefangen, evtl bilder gemacht??? bin sehr gespannt


----------



## phlipsen (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Otto: 
Lieben Dank für die Antwort. 
Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja auch mal, gemeinsam angeln zu gehen.
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## LAC (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ satorius
etwas suchen hier und du kannst zwei jahre angeln.
Es ist fast so wie in der schlei, bzw. am weidefelder strand (ostsee) bei dir, einfach die angel "reinwerfen" und abwarten oder in bewegung halten, wobei du am haken den richtigen köder machen muss. Dann klappt es - solala.

@ Ronny, ich war gestern mit jürgen sowie ein feriengast auf makrele um 18 Uhr - der wind stand nicht gut und es war ebbe, einige wurden gefangen. - ich auch, nicht von der polizei sondern von den kindern, die auch mal eine makrele fangen wollten, es war wie ein familienfest auf der mole, hunderte von menschen und sie haben in alle richtungen geworfen - wir habe dann abgebrochen und uns einen kaffee getrunken - und nur noch mit dem kopf geschüttelt, es wird immer verrückter.
Der markt könnte sich auf kleinstkinder konzentrieren und eine marktlücke erschliessen, indem er angeln mit halterungen am kinderwagen produziert, dann sitzt der kleinste schon in seinem schiff in der scheis... und fängt hochseefische. Es wird kommen, wenn ich dieses so beobachte was dort ablief, die gier nach fisch nimmt überhand - jeder wird eingesetzt.

@ phlipsen
rufe frühzeitig an - in den nachtstunden am besten


----------



## Alsterangler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

*Hallo @alle,kann mir einer sagen ob die Solea Touren nur auf  Makrelen  gefahren wird.Wenn ja ,lohnt es sich,wie teuer ist solch eine Tour. Gruß Alsterangler*


----------



## LAC (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Alsterangler
Die solea fährt auch auf makrelen, dieses sind die kleinen fahrten, die sie in den frühen abendstunden macht. Ich wurde mal eingeladen - den preis kenne ich nicht. Es werden welche gefangen. Ob es sich lohnt, hat etwas mit der sichtweise zu tun, sie sind preiswerter, wenn man sie im laden kauft. Wenn alles stimmt, kann man sie fast kostenlos von der mole aus landen, ausser man hat zu schweres blei am paternoster.


----------



## Alsterangler (1. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,kann mir einer sagen,ob ich mit Heringsvorfächer auf Makrele fischen kann.Oder muß ich dafür Makrelenvorfächer nehmen.Mir wurde gesagt Heringsvorfächer würden zu schnell Reißen.???? .Über schnelle Antworten würde ich mich freuen.Gruß Thomas


----------



## JanS (1. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Makrelen können richtig dampf geben. Wenn du 4 Stück annem Heringspaternoster hast prost Mahlzeit *g* ... Nimm lieber mal ne 45 - 60 er Hauptschnur mit nem richtigen Patanoster für Makrele


----------



## LAC (2. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Alsterangler
wenn du mit einem paternoster arbeiten willst, solltest du ein paternoster für makrelen nehmen, da die schnur dafür geeignet ist und die haken auch grösser sind. Sollten mehrere makrelen an den haken hängen, dann ist es kein schönes angeln mehr mit dem paternoster, und du bist am kämpfen als wenn du einen tannenbaum einziehst, man kann es auch "dampf" nennen, wie JanS es nennt, jedoch können kaum richtige fluchtversuche mehr gemacht werden, da alle fische in unterschiedlichen richtungen schwimmen und sich gegenseitig belästigen - die rute sollte auch dafür geeignet sein.

Das schönste ist für mich, makrelen nur mit einem haken, d.h. mit pose und fischfetzen sie überlistet, dann erlebst du einen richtigen drill und lernst erst, was für ein kleines kraftpaket dieser fisch ist. Mit paternoster ist für mich - ein rausziehen - man glaubt zwar man könnte damit reichlich mehr landen, dieses ist jedoch nur bedingt wahr, da durch die umstände dort an der mole - die grossen steine, die miesmuschen usw. - beim landen oft dein paternoster sich verhakt. Ist diese gefahrenstelle überwunden und die vier fische baumeln in der luft, dir eine oder auch drei abgehen, da du gar nicht so viele hände besitzt um alle im griff zu bekommen bzw. schnell vom haken lösen kannst - sie machen es vorher selbst. 
Zu erwähnen möchte ich, dass die makrele einen sehr feinen geruchsinn besitzt und auf geruch und erst zum schluss - wenn sie den köder sieht - auf sicht den angriff macht. Es würde zu weit gehen, dieses alles zu erläutern - es ist jedenfalls so.

Ende der angelei ist - der mit fischfetzen geangelt hat, hat einige fische weniger und der mit paternoster. einige paternoster und kann vom drill nicht sprechen. 

Es bleibt jedoch jeden selbst überlassen, was er vorzieht und was er an der schur bindet, da ja gerade bei der angelei, die gedanken - warum mache ich dieses - sich gewaltig trennen. Es sind touristen und kinder sowie auch angler, noch aus unterschiedlichen ländern, die es hier betreiben dürfen und da hat jeder mensch eine andere vorstellungen und entwickelt so seine eigenen methoden - damit er befriedigt wird.

Deshalb kann man keine richtigen ratschläge geben - sonst enden wir beim dynamit, wenn es erlaubt wäre.


----------



## goeddoek (2. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Das schönste ist für mich, makrelen nur mit einem haken, d.h. mit pose und fischfetzen sie überlistet, dann erlebst du einen richtigen drill und lernst erst, was für ein kleines kraftpaket dieser fisch ist.



Jepp #6 #6

Angeln mit dem Paternoster ist fein, um was für die Küche zu fangen  Bitte nicht missverstehen - ich will keine Angelart über die Andere stellen.

Wenn ihr aber die Gelegenheit habt, stellt den "Tigern" auch mal der Spinn- oder Fliegenrute nach. Unglaublich, was die Burschen dann für Tänze veranstalten :vik:
Das ist echt 'ne tolle Angelei :l


----------



## börnie (2. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo männers !

bin heute aus HS zurück. 14 tage angelurlaub sind leider vorbei...
aber es war klasse !
aale, makrelen, hornie´s - alles war dabei !

wenn ihr interesse habt (trotz der fortgeschrittenen saison) schreibe ich euch einen bericht zusammen.
einige bilder habe ich auch gemacht !
aber erstmal haue ich mich ´n paar stündchen aufs ohr....habe etwas wenig schlaf gekriegt die letzten 2 wochen...|supergri

gruss

börnie


----------



## goeddoek (2. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin Börnie #h

Was heißt hier "wenn ihr Interesse habt ...." #c 

Her damit  :m


----------



## Malte (2. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

und was heißt hier fortgeschrittene Saison!?
Hier ist jeden Tag Saison |supergri

Wie goeddoek schon sacht: "Her damit!"


----------



## LAC (2. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

:q@ goeddoek
da hast du vollkommen recht, ich habe es mal gesehen, als ein fliegenfischer mehr makrelen gezogen hat - als die angler mit ihren "5-sterne" paternostern.
Ich habe aufgehört zu angeln und habe mir das schauspiel angesehen - war super was dort ablief. 

@ börnie
immer nur rein damit - das lockert alle fragen auf und man kan sich ein bild machen

@ malte 
das glaube ich dir, da es bei dir sicherlich anders aussieht, jedoch hat börnie schon recht - wenn ich die hornfische betrachte - sie werden immer kleiner und man findet bald keinen haken mehr um sie zu landen, da sie bald nur noch in grössen von 10 -20 cm hier sich rumtreiben und alles fein säuberlich ablutschen, jedoch kommt noch freude auf, wenn einer dran hängt, der gerade mal 50 cm ist. 
Im frühjahr sind die kapitalen bis 1 m hier zuhause - da geht die "post" ganz anders ab, denn er ist ja wirklich ein eleganter fisch und kraftvoll schneller kämpfer - man nennt ihn nicht umsonst - den "marlin" des kleinen mannes".
Ja, sie werden auch von kindern geangelt :q

gruss


----------



## Malte (3. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Otto
Ist bei euch wirklich nur im Sommer Saison, mit Hornis und Makrelen!?
Ist sonst nix zu holen! Das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht |bigeyes

So einen Meter-Horni hätte ich auch gerne mal an der Rute.

Vorhin konnte ich meinen bisher größten mir ca.85 cm landen, der ging auch schon ganz gut an der 5-25gr Rute ab.


----------



## goeddoek (3. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Malte schrieb:


> @Otto
> Ist bei euch wirklich nur im Sommer Saison, mit Hornis und Makrelen!?
> Ist sonst nix zu holen! Das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht |bigeyes
> 
> ...




Ja was denn, Malte ?

'ne Opti Coast sein Eigen nennen und Hornies mit der Spinnrute fischen ? |kopfkrat  

Also - 85 cm sind doch schon klasse :m

Mein größter Hornfisk hatte so 77 -79 cm. Aber an der 7er Rute ein echtes Erlebnis :vik: 

Aber damit scheint sich zu bestätigen, dass die "Nachzügler" die Größten sind ( nein, nicht die Maltes, die Hornies  |supergri )

hilsen,

Georg


----------



## LAC (3. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Malte
wir haben vier mal ein schlachtfest hier - zuerst kommen die heringe dran - dann die hornis - dann die makrelen und dann gehts im herbst erneut mit hering los.

Bei uns sind die ersten hornhechte am kapitalsten - ich will nicht sagen die ersten, jedoch in den ersten drei wochen wenn die saison beginnt, haben sie eine grösse bis 1 m.
Mein grösster war 98 cm. Ich habe reichlich hornhechte schon gelandet in europa, jedoch ist für mich HS der beste platz für hornhecht  - bedingt durch die schleuse - sie stehen bzw. schwimmen dort konzentriert und sind zu zig tausenden vertreten.  

Es ist kein problem im frühjahr bzw -sommer  80 hornis am tag zu landen. Ich bin nur immer für drei stunden dort, dann ist ein eimer voll. Jedoch jetzt ist es verteufelt, da die kleinen hornis dir alles abfressen und du kaum eine chance hast sie mit fischfetzen zu überlisten - ich nehme jetzt kleine krabbenstücke - die können sie noch schlucken, jedoch werden auch diese, von den ganz kleinen hornis abgelutscht. Dann und wann ist noch einer um die 60 cm dabei.
Es ist ein toller kämpfer und bei leichtem gerät, macht es richtig laune - ich liebe diese angelei.
Man kann fast sagen, dass wir hier von april bis weihnachten saison haben - denn um weihnachten/neujahr kann man noch vereinzelt heringe landen.

Malte und georg, wie sieht es denn bei euch aus mit den hornis ?
Ich glaube dass sich dort nicht die jungtiere rumtreiben und die grossen mehr verteilt sind, so kenne ich es an anderen plätzen.
Gruss Otto


Wenn die schwarmfischen nicht hier vertreten sind, ist es tote hose und man kann nur  auf platte sowie die fischarten in den fliessgewässern gehen. Wobei HS kein guter platz für platte ist, da ständig der stubsauger unter wasser am arbeiten ist und sand zieht. Da kenne ich bessere stellen. Auch dorsche kann man landen - mehr in der herst- bzw. winterzeit, jedoch kann man nicht von kapitale reden, da sie gerade die mindestgrösse erreicht haben


----------



## Malte (3. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@otto

erstmal, was bist du noch oder schon wach?

also der durchschnitt bei den hornis war als sie grade erst angekommen waren am größsten. ich sage mal so um die 65cm.
dann gabs nur die schnürrsenkel, mit ganz vereinzelt mal welchen um die 70cm.

@goeddoek
ja ich hab ne opti coast in meinem besitz, fische zur zeit aber mit ner 15 jahre alten DAM, da die neue greys und die coast wegen korkschäden wieder zurück beim Händler sind.

jeg kører ud at fiske #h


----------



## börnie (3. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Oki Doki ! Ihr habt es ja nicht anders gewollt !|supergri


Hier mein kleiner Reisebericht :



Nachdem wir (meine Frau und ich) unser Haus unweit von HS in Nr. Lyngvig bezogen hatten, haben wir uns die ersten 2 Tage erstmal mit der Gegend vertraut gemacht. Genauer : Angelstellen erkundet, mit anderen „ Leidensgenossen“ und Fischern gesprochen usw. usw..
An diesen Tagen wäre ich sehr gerne schon mal losgezogen, aber das Wetter war echt mies. Kalt, Schauer und sturmartiger Wind.
Zielfische hatte ich mir für diesen Urlaub vorgenommen : Ich wollte Aale fangen, Hornhechte drillen., es „sportlich“ auf Makrele versuchen  und wenn noch Zeit übrig ist, es mal in der Brandung auf Platte probieren.


*Aalangeln……*

An Tag 3 hat mich dann nix mehr gehalten. Das Wetter immer noch kühl und sehr Windig, habe ich mich morgens um 6°° mit 3 Grundruten an einem Stück des Industrie- Fischerreihafens (nördliche Seite) gesetzt. Total Krabbenverseucht ! Wer seine Köder auf Grund anbietet, hat quasi keine Chance ! Ich befestigte dann kleine Auftriebskörper (Styro-Kügelchen) am Vorfach und habe damit in den nächsten 2 Stunden 3 Aale gefangen. Oder besser Äalchen ! Denn trotz großem Köder (Wurm / Fischfetzen) und 6er Haken, hatte der größte Aal knapp 45cm. Ich habe die kleinen Schlangen natürlich wieder schwimmen lassen. Ich fischte mit geflochtener 0,10er Berkley , 40gr. Feederkorb / Antitangle. In den Korb ein Stück Schaumgummi mit Sardinenöl getränkt.

In der nächsten Zeit perfektioniere ich meine HS-Aal-Angelei.
Insgesamt bin ich 6 mal auf Aal losgezogen und habe dabei 16 Aale gefangen. Leider sehr viele kleine – zum Schluss aber auch einige ganz nette.
Man kann die Aal-Scene in HS nicht mit der deutschen vergleichen. Wir fischen hier auf Grund und fangen wenige, aber große Aale. Bei uns ist ein Aal um die 60cm Standard. In HS ist ein 50er Aal ein guter Fisch, dafür hat man quasi eine Fanggarantie und geht quasi nie als Schneider nach Hause.
Tötlich ist das Angeln in Grundnähe ! Daher habe ich mir spezielles Doppelvorfach ausgedacht und damit habe ich dann auch bessere Aale gefangen.
Köder : Wurm ist Top ! Aber dabei gehen einige drauf . Ich habe 600 Stck. Rotwürmer in einer Kühltasche importiert. Damit bin ich natürlich locker hingekommen. Es gibt auch Würmer in den Angelläden – leider nicht geschenkt!
Bessere Aale gehen auch prima auf Fischfetzen oder kleine Köfis. Aber niemals in Grundnähe !
Beste Zeit ist  die erste Stunde der Dunkelheit ! Aber auch danach sind die Schleicher noch aktiv – man bekommt halt nur etwas weniger Bisse.
Alle Aale bis 50cm habe ich zurückgesetzt. Die Ü50er wandern in die Räuchertonne und werden mir schmecken….
Mir hat das Angeln im Salzwasser (Hafen) besser gefallen als im flachen Fjord.


* Hornhechtangeln…*


Ich hatte schon lange keinen Horni mehr an der Angel….Zeit das zu ändern !
Der besten Platz um in HS Hornhechte zu fangen, ist  sicher der Schleusenbereich (Fjordseite). Hier drängeln sich dann aber auch Angler und die, die es vielleicht mal werden wollen. Jeden Tag werden diese Plätze  sehr stark befischt. Was hier abgeht, habe ich in meinem über 30jahren Angelpraxis noch nicht erlebt. 
Ganze Familien rücken mit Sack und Pack an, nur um vielleicht einem einen Fisch zu fangen. Fast alle haben eins gemeinsam : Sie können nicht fischen ! Es wird mit Posen geangelt, an denen könnte man einen 1 kg Sauerbraten einem Weiß-Hai anbieten. Wasserkugeln, die man schon beim Vorbeifahren (mit 50kmh) sehen kann und einige angeln sogar mit Gummihandschuhen, weil die Finger könnten ja vom Anködern nach Fisch riechen. Wie deren Wurfkünste dann ausfallen, brauche ich sicher nicht näher beschreiben !
Ich wollte mal sehen, wie das dort morgens „vor dem Frühstück“ ist.
Um 6°° stehe ich an der nördlichen Spundwand der Schleuse (Fjordseite). Es ist windig , bewölkt - aber trocken. Zu meiner Überraschung ist nur ein weiterer Angler dort. 
So ein Hornhecht ist ein toller Fisch der wirklich spektakulär kämpft ! Ich mag ihn !
Ich habe mich für eine (nur) 3m kurze Bolognese-Rute mit 5-10 gr. Wurfgewicht , 0,12er geflochtener Schnurr und eine schlanke 5gr. Pose entschieden. Blei alles unter die Pose und nur ein SSG 60cm vor den Haken.
Und das macht echt spaß !
Die Hornies sind gut drauf und bereits nach 10minuten haben ich den Ersten gefangen. An meinem sehr feinen Gerät muss ich jeden Hornhecht ausdrillen und die Fische haben echt Kampfgeist. Nach und nach treffen weitere Angler ein. Der Eine fängt 2 Hornies, der Andere 1, der Nächste 6-7. 
Ich fange in 2,5 stunden 19 Hornhechte !
14 Stück sind recht groß und haben, obwohl ich früh angeschlagen habe, leider tiefer gehakt. Diese Fische nehme ich mit. Die anderen setze ich zurück. 
Leider bin ich der einzige wirkliche Fischesser in unserer Familie und 14 gute Hornies decken (geräuchert) ca. meinen Jahresbedarf. Deswegen mache ich um 8.30 Feierabend. Da ich keine Verwendung für noch mehr Hornhecht habe, bleibt dieser actionreiche Morgen mein einziger Horni-Angeltag…*schnüff*…..



* Die Makrele ist da !*

Ich gebe es zu: Als echter Süßwasserpirat habe ich bisher noch nie das Vergnügen einer Makrele an der Angelrute gehabt ! 
Pünktlich mit dem Eintreffen des Sommerhochs in HS,  werden an den langen Molen einige Makrelen gefangen. Schon vorher sind zwar einzelne Fische gefangen worden, dieses aber mehr zufällig. Nun kann man sie in kleinen Schwärmen an der Oberfläche rauben sehen. 
Zeit für mich, es mal auf den Minithun zu versuchen. Dazu muss ich mir erstmal in einem der Angelläden Kleinkram besorgen. 
Da ich wenig Ahnung davon habe und die Verkäufer in der Hochsaison mega beschäftigt sind, suche ich mir mein Zeugs selber zusammen. Für 100kr. gibt’s 3 schlanke Blinker nach Wahl und für 29.- fertige Vorfächer in allen möglichen Ausfühungen und Farben. hm…?
Da die Makrelen ja Heringe jagen, entscheide ich mich für 3 schlanke silberne Blinker a 15- 18gr.  und Paternosta-Vorfächer mit kleinen Silberglitzern. Was ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht weiß : Die Vorfächer sind speziell für den Heringfang !
Aber genau das, scheint komischerweise richtig gewesen zu sein ?!
Nachmittags bin ich dann zur lange Mole. Au backe ! Noch Gestern war ich dort spazieren und nix war los. Heute drängeln sich die Angler quasi ! Trotz extremer Sonne und fast 30° ! 
Irgendwie habe ich dann doch noch ein Plätzchen gefunden.
Am äußeren Kopf der Mole rauben die Makrelen an der Oberfäche ! Ein tolles Schauspiel ! Die Jungs die dort stehen, fangen auch einige. An den Seiten der Mole gehen nur wenige Fische an den Haken. Dann bekomme ich einen heftigen Biss und ich habe meine erste Makrele an der Rute. Durch die Dehnungsfreie geflochtene Schnurr, knallen die Fluchten direkt in die Rute und die Rollenbremse. Leider schlitzt der Fisch auf halben Wege aus. Eine Zeit später schlägts mir fast die Rute aus der Hand ! Die Bisse sind wirklich unglaublich hart. Mein lieber Scholli ! Der Fisch macht dem feinen Geschirr echt Dampf ! Dagegen kann man Hecht, Zander, Barsch echt vergessen ! Teilweise zieht der Mini-Thun 10-15 Meter von der Rolle. Nach einiger Zeit habe ich sie soweit – vor mir taucht eine wirklich große Makrele auf….. und dann passiert´s : direkt, 1m vor meinen Füßen, hakt der Fisch aus !
Ich bin tief enttäuscht und gehe geknickt nach Hause…..

Am nächsten morgen stehe ich um 3.30 Uhr auf (!). Um 4°° stehe ich am äußeren Kopf an der lange Mole. Es ist noch dunkel. Nun habe ich eine 3m- Rute  mit einer durchgehenden Aktion die bis ins Handteil geht. Ich verwende wieder die 0,12er Geflochtene. 
Kurze zeit später gesellen sich 3 einheimische Angler dazu. Einer der Jungs hat es echt drauf und zeigt mir, wie und wo ich den Blinker am besten führe. Auch er fischt mit einer eher feineren Montage und einem 16gr. Blinker. Das unterscheidet sich deutlich von den Hau-Ruck-Techniken, die ich von den anderen Anglern bisher gesehen habe.
Der Däne fängt in kurzer Zeit 5 prächtige Makrelen, die er sauber ausdrillt. Ich habe in gleicher Zeit meine ersten Beiden !
Ich habe an diesem Morgen wirklich etwas gelernt und packe zufrieden gegen 9°°Uhr  mit 9 Makrelen im Eimer ein. Mehr kann ich auch nicht verwerten.
Das war ein echt tolles Erlebnis ! 
Ich kann nur empfehlen, es mal „sportlich“ auf die Kämpfer zu versuchen. Das macht tierischen Spaß ! Wer das erlebt hat,  wird seine dicke Pilkrute und die 40er Schnurr nie wieder zum Makrelenfischen einsetzen.
Zwei Tage späte habe ich es direkt in der Mittagshitze noch mal versucht. Es sind nur wenige Angler da, weil die Makrelen kaum beißen. Nach 2 Stunden gehe ich mit 3 schönen Fischen nach Hause. Man lernt eben nie aus !

Ich habe auch noch einen Versuch an der Brandung gestartet. Seit Tagen hatten wir Sommerhitze und bekanntlich ziehen die Platten dann in´s tiefe Wasser. Zu allem Unglück hatte ich mich auch noch mit dem Kalender vertan und sitze morgens um 4°° bei Voll-Ebbe am Strand.
Egal, der Sonnenaufgang war wunderschön ! Außer einem Biss auf Seeringler passierte an den Ruten nix ( + das übliche Krabben-Massaker).

Insgesamt ein feiner Urlaub. Ich kann Hvide Sande empfehlen. Man fängt dort sicher nicht sofort den spektakulären Fisch und die Fische springen einem auch nicht an den Haken, aber als Schneider geht man nur extrem selten nach Hause.
Etwas erschreckend fand ich, wie viele „Experten“ dort unterwegs waren. Da wird versucht, kleine, durch Zufall gefangene Aale, mit Stöckchen totzuhauen und Hornhechte vertrocknen „aus angst vor dem fisch“ an der Luft, anstatt waidgerecht getötet zu werden.
Ich habe mich jedenfalls mehrmals eingemischt, obwohl ich mir nicht sicher war, ob dieses gut ankommen würde. Erstaunlicherweise waren die glücklichen Fänger über Hilfe regelrecht dankbar…..

Insgesamt eine schöne Tour und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich nicht das letzte Mal in Hvide Sande war !

Viele Grüße

_Börnie_


----------



## börnie (3. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ein paar Bilder habe ich auch noch gemacht.
Da ich jedoch meine gute Knippse nicht im Sand baden wollte, ist die Qualität nicht immer die Beste ! 

*Aalangeln :*
So schön kann der Sonnenuntergang am Fjord-Hafen in HS sein.
Heute fischte ich mit Grundruten auf Aal.
http://img375.*ih.us/img375/8449/sonnunthafenax2.th.jpg

Fast eine Plage :
Miniaale ! Deswegen habe ich min. 6er Haken und entsprechend große Köder verwendet. 
http://img179.*ih.us/img179/4066/miniaalqh9.th.jpg

Mit größerem Köder und dem Doppelvorfach klappt`s dann auch mit den etwas größeren Aalen.
Fast alle Aale sind übrigens Breitköpfe ! Ich hatte nicht einen Spitzen dabei.
http://img240.*ih.us/img240/5413/breitiqv6.th.jpg

Aalangeln an den Hafenmolen (Meerseite).
Hier fischte ich mit 2 Langruten ab 1m über dem Grund.
http://img402.*ih.us/img402/9435/aalhafencm1.th.jpg

Aalangeln am Fjord
Das Wasser ist dort sehr flach. 
http://img171.*ih.us/img171/8155/aalfjordsl9.th.jpg

2 etwas bessere Breitköpfe. Köder: Ein fingerlanger Hering.
http://img354.*ih.us/img354/3972/2breitisiv0.th.jpg


----------



## börnie (3. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Angeln auf die Hornfische !

"Zu dumm" , wenn gleich beim ersten Versuch der "Jahresbedarf" an Räucher-Horni gedeckt wird. Der Größte hatte 76cm.
Gefangen mit leichtem Zeugs....
http://img376.*ih.us/img376/279/hormisic5.th.jpg

9 schöne Wassertiger.
Das Aufstehen um 3.30Uhr file mir nicht leicht - hat sich aber gelohnt...
http://img160.*ih.us/img160/8021/makarele1gx9.th.jpg

Teilweise schöne "Portions-Makrelen"...manchmal gehen aber auch wirklich schöne Fische an den Haken. 
http://img140.*ih.us/img140/4793/makarele2hw8.th.jpg

Kurz vor Sonnenaufgang am Strand von HS
http://img181.*ih.us/img181/7291/brandungfk4.th.jpg


----------



## Malte (3. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Klasse #6

Und die Experten gibts aber denk ich mal überall in DK sobald die Heringe, Hornhechte und Makrelen da sind. :g
Das hat dann fast Volksfest Charakter.


----------



## Zanderlui (3. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ börnie

das mit den krabben im hafen habe ich auch erleben müssen!!!heringsfetzen an der pose nur kurz abgelegt um nächste angel rein zu holen krabbe dran dann andere rute hinlegen und wechsel-krabbe dann sind wir dort abgehauen!!ich habe meine aale direkt in der brandung gefangen und dort keine probleme mit krabben gehabt da ich mit blei geangelt habe das es über grund gerollt ist!!!
auf hornhecht wollte ich auch aber wenn du es gewöhnt bist alleine in der wattbüxx an der ostsee zu stehen und dAnn dieses treiben an der schleuse siehst was du beschrieben hast vergeht ein das angeln schon ein wenig!!!
war aber trotzdem schön dort und war bestimmt nicht das letzte mal dort!!!


----------



## blue1887 (3. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin,bin seid gestern nun auch wieder zurück aus HS,was für ein super Wetter#6,herrliches Baden,geangelt wurde natürlich auch, konnte insgesamt 6 Makrelen erbeuten,allesamt auf Fischfetzen und Pose, am Donnerstag war ich auf der rechten Mole der Hafeneinfahrt von 5.30-9.00 Uhr und hatte 14 Dorsche auf Seeringelwürmer und Wattwürmer,hatte nur 30 Würmer mit,die grösse lag zwischen 35-49 cm,habe letzlich dann 8 Dorsche mitgenommen,Aale waren auch zu bekommen ,allerdings kleine,das mit den Meerforellen konnte ich auch beobachten,vor der Schleuse standen sie in grossen Schwärmen,habe aber nicht versucht sie zu fangen,war mir immer zu voll dort,alles in allem eine super Woche in HS,achja war denn noch einmal für 2 Stunden am Put und Take in Sondervig,super gepflegte Anlage,leider bei den Temperaturen Sauerstoffmangel im See,einige tote Forellen,See war aber voller Fisch,gefangen wurde auch bescheiden , wenn denn nahe am Ufer auf Tauwurm,war öfters da zum schauen, bis demnächst-
Grüsse und Petri allen die jetzt dort sind oder bald:vik:


----------



## porscher (3. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@börnie Danke für den hilfreichen Bericht. hast denn auch im fjord aale gefangen?


----------



## LAC (3. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ börnie
Super, das sieht doch gut aus, schöne kameraden, was will man mehr. Nicht jeder hat dieses glück
Gratulation börnie !

@blue1897 
Auch gratulation ! Super mit den makrelen und dorschen - das Wetter hat ja mitgespielt und war traumhaft. Momentan ist es am regnen und mit den makrelen sieht es nicht gut aus. Das mit den meerforellen sieht auch nicht jeder - muss ein toller urlaub gewesen sein. Schön zu lesen.


----------



## Kzagt (4. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin Moin,

auch wir sind nach zwei Wochen Hvide Sande wieder zurück.

Leider waren wir mal wieder nicht so richtig erfolgreich. Einige Fische konnten wir aber überlisten und auf dem Grill befeuern.

Hornhecht: Ich in etwa 5 Stunden einen gefangen, Kumpel 13. Krabbenfleisch an feiner Posenmontage.

Makrele: Wir waren drei mal los, jeweils etwa einen halben tag mit Patanoster. Den ersten Tag habe ich ein quartett, ein duo und eine einzelne Makrele erbeutet. Kumpel ging leer aus. Zweiten Tag gingen wir beide leer aus. Dritten Tag hatte ich dann noch mal eine. Wir waren jeweils recht lange dort, vom frühen nachmittag bis zum Sonnenuntergang, aber es wollte nicht mehr klappen. Auch was wir so beobachten konnten ging bei den anderen ebenfalls nur sehr vereinzelt etwas an den Haken. Mit Pose und Fetzen hat ein anderer Angler einige Fische gelandet.

Brandung: wir waren einige male los, an verschiedenen Orten Nördlich von HS. Gefangen haben wir zu zweit mit 4 Ruten insgesamt nur 3 massige Schollen. Ein Paar Baby-Schollen und Dorsche haben wir zurückgesetzt. Mit Krabben hatten wir keine Probleme, haben alles probiert, nicht an Würmern und ausdauer gespart, aber es ging nichts. Wir vermuten das das Wetter zu Warm und zu wenig Wind/Brandung dafür gesorgt hat das die Schollen nicht so richtig munter wurden. Da uns diverse Kutter in den Nächten sehr nahe zum Strand vor der Nase herum fuhren denke ich mal das eigentlich Fisch vorhanden gewesen sein müsste.

Hafen: Einen Abend haben wir es auch mal für etwa 2 Stunden in der Hafeneinfahrt versucht, dort waren allerdings nur die Krabben hungrig.

Aufgrund der bescheidenen Fänge und des guten Wetters haben wir es uns dann auch vermehrt in der Sonne liegend am Strand/Schwimmend in der Nordsee bequem gemacht.

Wir freuen uns aber schon auf das nächste mal das bestimmt kommt... das schöne ist ja, das man hier sehr viele Möglichkeiten hat neues auszuprobieren. und für ab und an Grillen hat es ja auch gereicht. (das wichtigste! )

Gruß


----------



## bloozer (4. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

bin seit gestern in hvide sande, das wetter
ist nicht wirklich gut, kein ostwind, also
keine makrelen. ansonsten nur hornis, aber
das ist ja bekanntlich nicht so der renner und
fuer mich wirklich keine herausforderung mehr...

@blue 1887: das ging ja echt gut bei dir
mit den dorschen, hast du mit feinen ruten (picker)
oder mit schwerem geschirr geangelt?
wie sah deine montage aus? hast du an 
der spitze der mole geangelt?

@otto: wir koennen die naechsten tage mal
gemeinsam losziehen... (siehe pn)


----------



## Zanderlui (4. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@bloozer

wenn der wind es zulässt stell dich neben den molen so 50m daneben mach ein 100gr blei ran rund was rollt und denn wenns dunkel wird 30m maximal werfen denn beißen sie wie wild.
ich habe alle dorsche rechts neben der rechten mole gefangen.wenn es dunkel ist hast manchmal gar keine zeit mehr die rute wieder abzulegen denn ist gleich wieder einer dran!!!
ich habe mit brandungsgeschirr gefangen!wenn es noch hell ist und nicht richtig beißen will eine rute soweit es geht raus und die andere ganz vorne wo die wellen sich brechen dort haben wir dann platte und auch die aale gefangen!


----------



## bloozer (4. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

danke fuer die schnelle antwort, d.h. du angelst an der spitze der mole an der rechten seite (dort wo der strand ist)? vom strand oder der mole?

und ebbe/flut egal? hauptsache dunkelheit?

@alle: wenn jemand etwas von den makrelen hoert, bitte melden!!!


----------



## blue1887 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



bloozer schrieb:


> bin seit gestern in hvide sande, das wetter
> ist nicht wirklich gut, kein ostwind, also
> keine makrelen. ansonsten nur hornis, aber
> das ist ja bekanntlich nicht so der renner und
> ...


moin,habe mit nur 1 Rute (Karpfenrute 3 lbs) am Molenkopf geangelt,nur ca 15-20 m raus,Rute in der Hand und hat nicht lange gedauert da zupfte es auch schon immer wieder,ganz einfache Montage mit mit 2 haken und 60g Laufblei.
Viel Erfolg noch


----------



## LAC (4. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



börnie schrieb:


> Hier drängeln sich dann aber auch Angler und die, die es vielleicht mal werden wollen. Jeden Tag werden diese Plätze sehr stark befischt. Was hier abgeht, habe ich in meinem über 30jahren Angelpraxis noch nicht erlebt.
> Ganze Familien rücken mit Sack und Pack an, nur um vielleicht einem einen Fisch zu fangen. Fast alle haben eins gemeinsam : Sie können nicht fischen ! Es wird mit Posen geangelt, an denen könnte man einen 1 kg Sauerbraten einem Weiß-Hai anbieten. Wasserkugeln, die man schon beim Vorbeifahren (mit 50kmh) sehen kann und einige angeln sogar mit Gummihandschuhen, weil die Finger könnten ja vom Anködern nach Fisch riechen. Wie deren Wurfkünste dann ausfallen, brauche ich sicher nicht näher beschreiben !
> 
> ---------
> ...


 

@ Börnie
toller bericht ! Mir gefällt deine einstellung, nun kannst du dir vorstellen, was hier so alles abläuft beim angeln - unvorstellbar aber wahr - freue mich, dass du die sogenannten "experten" angesprochen hast , wie man mit tiere umgeht bzw. sie waidmännisch tötet.
Freue mich auch, dass du etwas gelernt hast - dieses wurde ja durch gute fänge belohnt.

Toll - kann ich nur sagen! 


@ malte
ich bin ein nachtrabe und war noch wach. Alte menschen brauchen nicht viel schlaf - nachts habe ich etwas zeit und bearbeite meine post - sehr anstrengend, deshalb füttere ich zwischendurch als erholung die angler im board.:q
Gruss Otto


----------



## spin89 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hi bin ganz neu hier
War jetz auch schon öfter hs meissten jedoch zum Heringsfischen und nebenbei auf Hornhecht und Dorsch.Habe nun vor einfach mal meine Sachen zu packen und für 3Tage hinzufahren enteweder diese oder nächste woche.Wie siehts zur zeit mit dem Fang von von Makrele und Hornhecht aus? hab mir ersma die lettzetn 3seiten druchgeschau waren ja teilweise ganz schöne fänge dabei.Gruss Lasse


----------



## börnie (4. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Börnie
> toller bericht ! Mir gefällt deine einstellung, nun kannst du dir vorstellen, was hier so alles abläuft beim angeln - unvorstellbar aber wahr - freue mich, dass du die sogenannten "experten" angesprochen hast , wie man mit tiere umgeht bzw. sie waidmännisch tötet.
> Freue mich auch, dass du etwas gelernt hast - dieses wurde ja durch gute fänge belohnt.
> 
> ...




hi otto !

ich war tatsächlich erstaunt, in welchem maße diese gegend mit "fisch, fischfang, angeln"  usw. fest verstrickt ist. der ganze ort bedeutet eigentlich "fisch"! 
wer nichts mit den schuppentieren am hut hat, ist hier ansich falsch aufgehoben. 
vielleicht ist es genau das, was uns angel-fanatiker an HS und der umgebung reizt ?!
mir hat es jedenfalls gefallen.

wer jetzt denkt, der börnie ist nur so begeistert, weil er im "ausland" mal fische gefangen hat......|supergri....
ne ne, so iss datt nich !
unten das "ergebniss" meines gestrigen aal-ansitzes an meinem "geliebten" heimischen dortmund-ems-kanal...
bis 1.30Uhr 4 aale. der kleinste 65cm und der "dicke" ist 87 lang und hat etwas über 3pfund.
wir fahren also nicht nur wegen der unbedingten fänge nach hvide sande.
das ganze flair rund um den ort macht den reiz aus !#6

http://img512.*ih.us/img512/5272/38aalekleinhf7.th.jpg


----------



## goeddoek (4. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin Börnie #h

Na - das nenn ich mal 'nen gelungenen Bericht ! Besten Dank dafür :m

Und Dir und blue1897  natürlich ein dickes "Petri Heil" #6


----------



## LAC (4. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ spin89
momentan sieht es nicht gut aus - es regnet - nicht immer - jedoch auch schon mal gewaltig und der wind ist auch noch da.


----------



## spin89 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ spin89
> momentan sieht es nicht gut aus - es regnet - nicht immer - jedoch auch schon mal gewaltig und der wind ist auch noch da.



Ob Regen oder nicht ist mir rel egal fahre zum fischen nicht zum schön wetter geniessen.Wie sieht es mit dem Fängen den zurzeit aus? habe Wetterberreicht nachgeschaut soll weiter regnen diese Woche bin ja flexibel mir ist egal ob ich diese oder nächste woche fahre.
Hab aber mal ne andere Frage zum Hornhecht- fischen, habe vor mit feinem Geschir auf Hornhecht mit fetzen zu fischen( 4,2m matschrute -20g) welche vorfachlänge und Hakengrösse bevorzugt ihr?Gruss Lasse


----------



## börnie (4. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



porscher schrieb:


> @börnie Danke für den hilfreichen Bericht. hast denn auch im fjord aale gefangen?



hallo porscher,

sorry wegen der späten antwort.
ja, ich habe auch im fjord aale gefangen denn im fjord gibt es ebenfalls sehr viele aale.
allerdings auch hier sehr viele kleine schlängler.
soviel nachwuchs würden wir uns hier in good old germany wünschen !

fragt man einen dänischen angler nach aalen, wird er dir sagen "och ja...die gibt es hier reichlich. aber wir angeln nicht darauf".
das stimmt so auch. allerdings wird der fjord-aal von den gewerblichen fischern extrem befischt. das ist verständlich, da diese menschen vom fischfang leben müssen und aal gute preise erziehlt.
überall im fjord stehen deswegen hunderte meter lange stellnetze, an deren ende aalreusen befestigt sind. sehr viele größere aale werden so abgefischt. die kleineren "flutschen" durch die maschen und werden dann erst im "verwendbaren" alter abgefischt. 
das ist auch einer der gründe, warum im fjord wirklich größere aale eher selten sind. selbst in den fischgeschäften wird frischer grün-aal nur in größen um die 40-55cm angeboten.
ich würde die seeseite für aal bevorzugen. 
oder aber du suchst dir fjord-stellen, die nicht (oder wenig) befischt werden (hobby + komerziell). einige vielversprechende stellen habe ich ganz im süden des fjords entdeckt. leider fehlte mir die zeit, um mich dort ausreichend einzuangeln.
verwende ein auftriebsforfach. damit kann dir auch die wassertiefe egal sein. 

gruss börnie



profess. aalfang im fjord.
eines von hunderten stellnetzen
http://img372.*ih.us/img372/9534/aalreusenlb8.th.jpg


----------



## LAC (4. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Spinn89
das glaube ich dir, dass du zum fischen fährst-
Wenn ich schreibe, es sieht nicht gut aus, dann meine ich auch die angelei, da wir ja hier im anglerboard sind und nicht beim reiseunternehmen sonnenklar.

Du kannst dich natürlich im regen hinstellen und der wind wird dir die wellen über den kopf blasen an der mole und die grossen steine werden zur schlinderbahn, wenn du auf makrelen gehst - die momentan nicht da sind.
Aber sage die uhrzeit an, wann du vom angeln zuhause sein willst - damit sie dich - solltest du nicht eintreffen - mit dem hubschrauber suchen, dann besteht noch eine kleine chance wieder trocken zu werden.
Wie es momentan mit den hornhechten aussieht, kann ich dir in drei tagen sagen - jedenfalls werden sie immer kleiner und sie werden normal mit einer schlanken pose gefangen, der haken soll etwa in 1,5 m angeboten werden. 
Den wind den ich anschnitt , hat die angewohnheit, dass dieses leichte geschirr wie ein bumerang zurück kommt. 
Nun passt zum regen, eine wasserkugel - damit kann man noch weitwürfe machen - jedoch sieht man keinen biss - da man das lutschen der kleinen hornhechte nicht sehen kann.

Nachsatz:

@ börnie
gutes foto - es stimmt was du schreibst, wobei der fjordfsicher einen schweren kampf hat. 
@alle
Zur information, die aale haben fast alle einen parasiten, den schwimmblasenwurm - schön ausweiden also.


----------



## angler1996 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@LAC
Danke für die Info zu dem Wurm ( kleine, schwarze Würmchen im Bauchraum)
War mir beim letzten Mal Fjordfischen aufgefallen,
Wenn man den Aal sauber ausnimmt, kann man ihn dann verzehren oder lieber weg damit ( auch wenns schade ist)?
Gruß A.


----------



## börnie (5. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hi,


was die meisten vielleicht nicht wissen :

Der in der Schwimmblase von Aalen parasitierende Rundwurm (Nematode) der Gattung Anquillicola crassus wird in vielen wildlebenden Aalen festgestellt. Man geht davon aus, dass hierzulande (Deutschland) etwa 70% aller Wildaale mit dem Parasit befallen sind. Bei massivem Befall kommt es zu einer Konditionsminderung. Deshalb kann vermutet werden, dass der Befall mit den Rundwürmern zu einer Beeinträchtigung der Laichwanderung und des Laichgeschehens führt.
Der Schwimmblasenwurm _Anguillicola crassus_ des europäischen Aals _Anguilla anguilla_ ist ein Neozoon, der sich in den letzten Jahren rasant über fast ganz Europa ausgebreitet hat.


einfach sauber ausnehmen. dann ist er ohne probleme genießbar, da sich der parasit nur in der schwimmblase aufhält und man diese ja nicht verwertet....
ansonsten würden die fjord-aale in den geschäften ja auch nicht als speisefisch angeboten....
salzwasseraale haben übrigens keine infektionen !
[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## angler1996 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@börni
habe gegoogelt, mit dem selben Ergebnis.
Eingeschleppt vor nicht alzu langer Zeit aus Asien.
Das konnte sie da ruhig behalten.
Gruß A.


----------



## LAC (5. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@angler
vor nicht alzu langer zeit - wie verstehe ich dieses. 
Es ist schon lange in den fachkreisen bekannt, bei untersuchungen in deutschen fliessgewässern, habe ich diese schon anfang der 80iger jahren festgestellt - da hingen einige angler noch an der nabelschnur.
Sie sind nur in der schwimmblase und beim ausweiden, kann es passieren, dass die schwimmblase platzt und sie dann im bauchraum eindringen bzw. sich bewegen.
Keine gefahr - nur schön säubern.
Sollten noch andere neg. einflüsse für fische in dem gewässer sein, können die aale so geschwächt werden, dass man sie förmlich mit der hand fangen kann.


----------



## bloozer (5. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ich war gestern abend (flut) an der mole auf dorsch,
hat sich aber nichts getan...

sonst geht gerade ausser hornhecht nichts, mir
wurde gesagt, dass naechste woche (ab mittwoch)
die makrelen wieder kommen koennten... hoffen
wir das der ostwind auch wirklich kommt!

mfg
bloozer


----------



## Zanderlui (5. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@bloozer

weiß nicht ob es daran lag aber wir haben immer bei höchststand und dann ablaufenden wasser geangelt!
am besten ist auch wenn du nach rechts raus wirfst auf dorsch von der rechten mole aus.
zwischen den beiden molen standen wir ja auch ein abend mit brandungsangeln aber da ginegen bloß ein paar platte und die krabben anfangs


----------



## porscher (5. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@zanderlui  welche ist für dich die rechte mole? wenn du auf der brücke(schleuse) stehst und richtung nordsee schaust, dann rechts richtung blickrichtung?


----------



## Zanderlui (5. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

also ich meine mit der rechten die die ganz rechts ist wenn man von der schleuse guckt!! dort ist doch links eine dann eine in der mitte die kürzer(die linke und die kurze führen direkt ind den hafen!) ist daneben ein strand son kleiner und dann wieder eine mole die rechte die wieder größer ist!und die große rechts meine ich....
und wo ich geschrieben habe zwischen den molen geangelt das war der kleine strand dort zwischer kurzer und rechter mole!!!


----------



## porscher (5. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hmm.etwas kompliziert.die kleine rechte mole mit dem sandstrand kenn ich.du hast also auf der anderen gefischt, noch weiter zum meer hin?


----------



## Zanderlui (5. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ja habe grade bei google geschaut das in der mitte ist ja gar keine richtige mole!!!die reicht nur son kleines stück ins wasser!ich meine als rechte die die am weitesten ren reicht in die nordsee!!!und rechts davon habe ich geangelt!
wenn du da stehst und angelst hast du rechts von dir nur noch strand so weit du schauen kannst!!!


----------



## porscher (5. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ok.nun hab ichs. hast du auf der kurzen mole mit dem sandstrand auch erfolg gehabt?


----------



## Zanderlui (5. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ja dort auch aber nur paar platte kein dorsch und ein mini aal war auch nur ausweichstelle da es so wellig und windig war!
muss aber sagen habe nie von einer mole aus geangelt!!!
habe mein dreibein einfach paar meter daneben am strand aufgestellt und habe dann geworfen!!siehe meine vorherigen posts!
mir ist das nix auf den steinen rumklettern mit den großen brandungsruten:m:v


----------



## bloozer (5. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

vielleicht werde ich auch morgen nochmal mein glueck 
von der mole probieren, am donnerstag habe ich mich mit
otto verabredet... 

wenn sonst noch was gehen sollte, bitte melden!


----------



## porscher (5. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

wann wollt ihr euch donnerstag treffen?ich reise mittwoch abend an und bleibe bis samstag.


----------



## spin89 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Wollte mal anfragen wer nächste Woche in hs am fischen ist. Bin nächste woche ab mitwoch da wenn das Wetter stimmt, vllt hat ja jmd ma lust gemeinsam zu fischen.
Auf was hängt denke ich mal vom Wetter ab werde auf jedenfall von brandungsgeschirr bis zur spinnrute allles mitnehmen.


----------



## angler1996 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@lac
bin kein Biologe, hatte mich nur mit dem Thema befasst , als ich die Würmchen das erste mal gesehen habe. Eingeschleppt worden soll der Schwimmblasenwurm Anfang der 80iger Jahre sein. Es haben da als Ausgleich zum Bestandsrückgang des europäischen Aals Besatzmassnahmen mit asiatischen Aalen stattgefunden ( so stehts jedenfalls in einer der gefundenen Quellen).
Gruß A.


----------



## Kuwej (7. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Spin89,

werde Freitag 08.08. und 09.08. mit der Solea raus fahren. Hat mir letztes Mal viel Spaß gemacht und gute Fische gefangen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja, wünsche dir viel Petri!

Die Macht möge mit dir sein!

#6


----------



## spin89 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hi kuwej ich bin leider erst nächste Woche da werde dann aber auch ein Tag mit der Solea raus vllt kannst du mir ja mal vom Fang berrichten?
Weisst du zufälllig die Preise ausm Kopf für die Soleas?Gruss Lasse


----------



## steamer (7. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moinsen....bin neu im board

bei der navy würde man bravo-zulu sagen zum board
sehr informativ und irgendwie ist man so immer in hs
und weiß was so läuft

 was nehmen die jetzt auf der solea

g.
steamer


----------



## sCoPeXx (7. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hi
ich bin ab dem 16 in Hs und hoffe doch schöne fische zu landen, ist jemand von euch auch zur selben zeit oben ?? 

lg


----------



## prinz1980 (8. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@kuwej
wäre schön wenn du nach deinen ausfahrten mal einen kleinen bericht geben würdest wie es auf der solea war.


----------



## crazyFish (8. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@steamer

Ersma willkommen im Board.

Denke ma die Preise auf der Seite sollen aktuell sein, wenn nich bitte berichtigen...


----------



## LAC (8. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



angler1996 schrieb:


> @lac
> bin kein Biologe, hatte mich nur mit dem Thema befasst , als ich die Würmchen das erste mal gesehen habe. Eingeschleppt worden soll der Schwimmblasenwurm Anfang der 80iger Jahre sein. Es haben da als Ausgleich zum Bestandsrückgang des europäischen Aals Besatzmassnahmen mit asiatischen Aalen stattgefunden ( so stehts jedenfalls in einer der gefundenen Quellen).
> Gruß A.


 
@ 996
ich habe diese würmer nur mal so am rande erwähnt, da jeder dann mal die augen auf macht. Freue mich, dass du dich schlau gemacht hast - so war es auch bei meinem posting gedacht, denn dann informiert man sich und erfährt mehr über diese fischart bzw. wurm. Nun habe ich nur eine fischart angeschnitten- man sollte mal jede fischart durchleuchten - es ist ein buch und man kommt aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus. Zum beispiel: hatte ich in den 80iger jahren reichlich platte in den niederlanden geangelt - die geschwüre hatten - es waren keine agne vulgars -pupertätspickel, die wieder verschwinden. Auch dieses sichtbaren zeichen sind nicht normal bei platte wie z.b. die gelben punkte bei schollen.
Die kliesche ist besonders empfindlich gegenüber anthropogenen Umwelteinflüssen, sie hat die höchste rate an missbildungen in der südl. nordsee, bedingt durch ihre standorttreue.  
Gruss otto


----------



## Quappenjäger (8. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo otto sind die winter heringe schon da???:m.
is ja nu nicht mehr lange hin bis zum 17 okt. und freue mich schon darauf bei dir einkehren zu dürfen |wavey:.


----------



## LAC (8. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ quappenjäger
michael, wir haben zwar gerade herbstwetter, jedoch sind die heringe noch nicht da.
Obwohl ich vor einigen wochen noch einen  eimer voll gemacht habe - es waren die letzten vom frühjahr, wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass man auch jetzt noch kleine landen kann - jedoch mit ganz kleinen haken und ohne grosses lametta.
Gruss Otto


----------



## porscher (10. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin moin! bin gestern Abend aus Hvide Sande zurückgekommen. wir haben Donnerstag, Freitag und Samstag bis Mittag gefischt.
Die Hornhechte bissen ohne Ende, aber nur auf der Fjordseite. Zum Teil waren einige Große dabei gewesen.
Aale konnte ich leider nicht überlisten. An der Schleuse bissen auch viele kleine Platten auf Grund.


----------



## bloozer (10. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

war auf hornhecht unterwegs am freitag und habe
sehr gut gefangen, aber sonst geht nichts gerade....


----------



## spin89 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

So ich werd morgen los fahren bis freitag ich hoffe ich werd die eine oder andere Makrele auch erwischen wer is zu der zeit auch da?

Porscher? wie hast du auf die platten ander schleuse gefischt und warst auf fjord oder meer seite?hast direkt auf grund gelegt oder wegen krabben etwas auftreiben lassen? Gruss Lasse


----------



## Kuwej (11. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Spin89, Steamer und Prinz 1980,

Solea ist wegen Sturm nicht gefahren, leider! ( Finde es ging eigentlich mit dem Wind )
Sind dann auf Hornhecht gegangen was sehr erfolgreich war, mit Heringsfetzen.
Ich konnte zwischen den zwei Holzdalben im hinteren Bereich eine kleine Meerforelle verhaften, hab sie natürlich wieder zurückgesetzt.

Preise Solea ......8 Stunden Tour = 500 Kronen, 14 Stunden Tour = 750 Kronen, ich glaube das die 20 Stunden Tour 1200 Kronen kosten soll, weiss ich aber nicht ganz genau.

Kleiner Tip, zur Zeit wird hauptsächlich im Mittelwasser mit schwarzen Pilkern sehr gut gefangen - Meine Empfehlung DAM Double Blizz in 150 oder 180 gr. mit dunklen Beifängern. 

Morgen Fährt die Solea, bin am überlegen hoch zu fahren.....meine Eltern und mein Bruder sind noch da. Also wer morgen Fährt und ich hier bleiben sollte, euch viel Petri... würde mich natürlich freuen wenn ihr mal erzählt was raus gekommen ist, lasst mir noch ein paar übrig.

Grüsse aus Neumünster 

Klaus


----------



## LAC (11. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Kuwej schrieb:


> Hallo Spin89, Steamer und Prinz 1980,
> 
> Solea ist wegen Sturm nicht gefahren, leider! ( Finde es ging eigentlich mit dem Wind )
> 
> ...


 
@spinn89

Klaus, wenn die solea nicht rausfährt, hat es einen grund - sie sagen wirklich nur ab, wenn der wind zu stark ist, bzw, sie nicht genügend angler haben.
Der wind ist schon ein problem, denn sie müssen ja schon eine strecke fahren - dieses kann man nicht vom ufer aus erkennen - ausser es ist windstill.

War gestern in hvide Sande und ich glaube nicht, dass die solea rausfährt wenn es so noch morgen ist, denn dann bekommt sie schon probleme an der hafenausfahrt - um die angler einzufangen, die am deck rumlollen.
Nun habe ich heute noch nicht die wellen gesehen, der wind ist nicht mehr ganz so stark und er kommt jetzt aus südwest.  Kannst glück haben - wenn der liebe gott ihn ganz abstellt. 
Jedenfalls gestern hat es noch geknallt.
Gruss


----------



## Kuwej (11. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Lac,

soll losgehen, naja bis jetzt jedenfalls, hab aber auch keine Ahnung wie´s aussieht. Mein Bruder ist zur Zeit in Skodbjerge und hat mit dem Skipper gesprochen und der meint es soll wohl klappen, aber ich geb dir 100 % recht beim letzten mal hat´s auf der Rückfahrt schändlich gescheppert!
Wo kommst du her ? wen man fragen darf.......


----------



## Alsterangler (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,bin letzte Woche Donnerstag mit der Solea 3 Stunden draussen gewesen.Und ich muß sagen es hat sich zu 100% gelohnt.Hatte nach ca 1 Stunde die Kiste voll,schöne große,kämpferrische Makrelen.Es waren auch einige Stachelmakrelen dabei,die können sehr schmerzhaft sein,wenn mann nicht Aufpasst.!! Zum Skipper muß ich sagen,er hat sich viel mühe gegeben,er hat wenn es auf gehört hat zu Beißen, immer wieder neue Stellen angehfahren.Zum Wind muß ich sagen,obwohl es recht Windstill war,haben sich einige Angler die ganze Sache nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.!!! Gruß Alsterangler


----------



## Whitey (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hi an alle, bin neu hier!

Wow, wusste nicht das soviele leute nach HS fahren.. Ich war vor ca. 1 Monat das erste mal da und hab im Fjord vor nymindegab zwei Hechte und einiges an Barschen gefangen. Die Hornhechte haben auf alles gebissen in HS. Ich wollte jetzt mit einem Kollegen von mir am 02. Oktober für 3 Tage nochmal dahin fahren, da ich armer Azubi bin wollten wir einfach im Auto übernachten, oder hat jemand irgendeinen tip wo man mit 2 mann billig unterkommen könnte? Reicht eigentlich irgendwas mit Dach, Luftmatrazen und schlafsäcke sind ja schnell eingepackt . Ich wollte eigentlich mal fragen ob irgendjemand gute spots da kennt und vielleicht noch andere tipps in richtung was man da wie fangen kann! Ein kleines Schlauchboot mit nem mini Motor nehmen wir auch mit. Sind also schon relativ mobil!

MfG Whitey


----------



## LAC (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Kuwej
der wind ist immer noch am blasen - jedoch hat er sich gedreht, Sollte die solea rausfahren, lernt man die nordsee etwas kennen - und die rückfahrt - nach dem wind zu beurteilen- wird ein schauspiel ersten ranges. 
Du darfst fragen - etwas südlicher von hvide sande


----------



## Kuwej (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Lac,

Solea ist unterwegs........, wollten Wracks anfahren, schade wäre gerne mitgefahren, Arbeit geht vor.
Schönen Tag noch!

Gruß Klaus   #h


----------



## Kuwej (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Whitey schrieb:


> Hi an alle, bin neu hier!
> 
> Wow, wusste nicht das soviele leute nach HS fahren.. Ich war vor ca. 1 Monat das erste mal da und hab im Fjord vor nymindegab zwei Hechte und einiges an Barschen gefangen. Die Hornhechte haben auf alles gebissen in HS. Ich wollte jetzt mit einem Kollegen von mir am 02. Oktober für 3 Tage nochmal dahin fahren, da ich armer Azubi bin wollten wir einfach im Auto übernachten, oder hat jemand irgendeinen tip wo man mit 2 mann billig unterkommen könnte? Reicht eigentlich irgendwas mit Dach, Luftmatrazen und schlafsäcke sind ja schnell eingepackt . Ich wollte eigentlich mal fragen ob irgendjemand gute spots da kennt und vielleicht noch andere tipps in richtung was man da wie fangen kann! Ein kleines Schlauchboot mit nem mini Motor nehmen wir auch mit. Sind also schon relativ mobil!
> 
> MfG Whitey


 
Moin Whitey, versuchs mal hier, hab ich einmal gemacht, direkt am Hafen und hab 20€ berappen müssen!

http://www.danhostel.dk/content/de/hostel_details?HostelId=46

Gruß Klaus #h


----------



## bloozer (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

sonntag abend war ich auf hornhecht mit otto, lief ganz easy... dann gestern abend auf plattfisch und dorsch,
haben aber nur einen dorsch und leng gefangen, sonst
ging nichts, die anderen angler (ca. 6) haben auch
nichts besseres gefangen...

jetzt geht es nochmal auf hornhecht, morgen kommen
vielleicht noch makrelen, da gerade ostwind hier ist... 

mfg
d@niel

PS: @otto wollen wir dann heute abend losziehen?
ich wuerde eventuell auch schon frueher kommen, so
gegen 5?


----------



## Zanderlui (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@bloozer einen leng habt ihr gefangen hast du da vielleicht ein bild zu???


----------



## bloozer (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ne, wieder zurueckgesetzt... war aber sehr klein.
vielleicht war es auch ein lumb, kann leng und lumb
nicht so gut unterscheiden...

mfg
d@niel


----------



## LAC (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ daniel
habe dir eine pn gesendet - geht klar - wegbeschreibung ist auch dabei
gruss otto


----------



## angler1996 (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Leng - Lumb in HV?
Kann das sein?
Gruß A.


----------



## Kuwej (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Otto,

kurze Rückmeldung von der Solea, war zwar kappelig aber alle sehr gut gefangen, mein kleiner Bruder konnte 32 Dorsche ( einer von 13 Pfund ), Makrelen, Knurrhähne, einen kleinen Seeteufel und einen Wolfsbarsch verhaften, er klang jedoch nicht ganz frisch, muss heftig gewesen sein. Ich finde eine schöne bunte Strecke.

Gruss Klaus


----------



## LAC (12. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Kuwei
Klaus, das hört sich doch gut an, der wind hatte sich ja gedreht - es ist zwar noch am blasen, jedoch kommt er vom osten. das macht die wellen etwas kleiner. Ich schaue nur aus dem fenster, dann sehe ich die baumspitzen und mache mir ein bild von den wellen. Egal ob es heftig war und dein kleiner bruder noch nicht frisch klang - was er gefangen hat,  ist jedenfalls super und frisch. Gratulation von mir!
Gruss Otto


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (13. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Otto,
ich hab dir ne pn geschickt 
gruss olav


----------



## LAC (13. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ olav, 
habe ich bekommen - super sache - und schon beantwortet. Leider habe ich kein kontakt mehr nach japan, ich war damals der jüngste in der runde, heute bin ich alt und die anderen verstorben - könnt ihr noch einen alten kämpfer gebrauchen? 
Was ich vergessen habe, das fischereimuseum in esbjerg ist ja auch eine staatliche einrichtung und zuständig für alles was mit walen und delfinen zu tun hat. meine genehmigung für den wal, wurde von der wissenschftlichen Abteilung (ministerium) ausgestellt
In japan, arbeiten die wissenschftler bei den staatlichen einrichtungen bzw. versuchsanstalten im sinne des staates, wobei von land zu land andere ziele verfolgt werden. Wir halten den kontakt über mail.

@ bloozer
Daniel, wir wollten uns treffen!  Wo bist du denn geblieben ?  ich habe die haken scharf gemacht und gewartet, du bist jedoch nicht gekommen - nicht die feine art, nur ein kleines zeichen, da mein leben ja nicht nur aus angeln besteht.
Gruss Otto


----------



## prinz1980 (13. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@kuwej
welche tour ist das gewesen. die 14 oder 20 h tuor??
aber auf jeden fall ein ganz dickes petri heil zu diesen fängen!!!


----------



## Kuwej (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Ronny,

kaum zu glauben ...... die 8 Stunden Tour, bin erst vom 11. - 14. September wieder oben, kanns kaum noch abwarten. Ich hoffe das Wetter wird noch mal wieder besser und der Hering ist dann da. 

Grüsse Klaus #h


----------



## prinz1980 (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

...also für die 8h tour ist der fang echt der hammer!!!


----------



## porscher (14. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

kuwej der Hering wird wohl nicht da sein. erst ab oktober, wenn es merklich kälter wird.


----------



## bloozer (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@otto: tut mir echt leid... es haben sich nur kurzfristige
änderungen ergeben, und leider war ich diesen abend noch von meiner familie abhänging. ich hatte noch vor dich per email zu erreichen, aber leider hatte ich dann keinen internet zugang mehr... kommt nicht wieder vor. aber dennoch danke für
das angebot ;-)


----------



## spin89 (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

So ich bin nun von meiner 4tägigen angeltour aus hs wieder zurück. Muss aber sagen ich hätte mehr erwarted. makrele war ja leider nich fangbar also habe ich soweit nur auf hornhech un in der brandung gefischt.habe einige hornhechte bekommen teilweise von recht ordentlicher grösse.In der Brandung leider nur pech war am mitwwoch in houvig jedoch war es bei den welllen nicht möglich zu fischen 190er kralle nichteinmal zum liegen bekommen.habe mich dann in den hafen verzogen un auch dort nur ein dorsch bekomm.Ich werde wenn die Makrelen da sind nochmal hin und hoffen das ich dann mehr glück hbe.gruss lasse


----------



## LAC (15. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ spin89
Schade, dass es nicht so gut gelaufen ist, das wetter war ja wirklich nicht gut.
Wenn die makrelen da sind, wilst du kommen - wann ist das? nächstes jahr.|supergri
Ich glaube dieses jahr ist die gute makrelenzeit vorbei - nicht wo man 5 tage angeln muss um zwei zu landen. Es soll kälter werden - sie ziehen sich langsam zurück.


----------



## spin89 (17. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hmm das is natürlich schlecht naja dann komme ich trotzdem nochmal vorbei um wenigsens in der Brandung ein bisschen zu fischen und mit der solea rauszufahren.Naja is ja nich so shclimm das einma keine so tollen fänge dabei waren kann ja nich immer klappen


----------



## TapfererSchneider (17. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo zusammen,
ich weiß nicht recht ob ich in diesem Forum richtig bin.Ich hab jetzt alle Foren durchgeklickt die für mich in Frage kommen könnten und ich glaub hier könnt ich am ehesten ne gute Antwort finden. Ich fahre im Oktober zum Spinnfischen an den Ringkobing Fjord. Hab es hauptsächlich auf Meister Esox abgesehen und war im Juli schon im Bereich Nymindegab erfolgreich. Jetzt hab ich gelesen das der Bereich der Skyern Auern auch nen guter Spot für Hechte sein soll. Hat irgendjemand Erfahrung dort? Wo bekomme ich ne Erlaubniskarte für diesen Bereich? Ist es besser dort mit der Wathose vom Ufer zu angeln, oder ist es besser vom Boot aus zu angeln? Oder gibt es vielleicht noch andere verdächtige Stellen wo man es auf Hecht versuchen könnte???
Dankeschön schon mal im voraus 
Petri
Der Schneider


----------



## steamer (18. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo euch allen
kann es kaum noch abwarten......das fieber steigt von tag  zu tag...bin im ab 11 oktober in hs bzw diesmal in sondervig
kennt jemand von euch eine gute stelle am sondervig-strand wo meine langen ans wasser stellen kann?
habe gelesen das ablandiger wind und auflaufendes wasser am besten sein sollen?
liege ich da richtig...
gottseidank brauche ich nicht diese apothekenpreise für die wattis zahlen
sondern nur arbeiten.!!!! habe nämlich das watt vor der tür
aber....hier in cuxhaven läuft nach der elbvertiefung ....gar nichts mehr
es wäre nett wenn ihr mir meine fragen beantwortet könntet
g
steamer


----------



## Zanderlui (18. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@steamer

also ablandiger wind ist gut da du dann leicht fischen kannst und die montagen auch halten kannst!!!
auf oder ablaufendes wasser ist egal-so war es zumindest bei uns!!!stellen-einfach rein die dinger und angeln!

aber du kannst doch die wattwürmer nicht solange frisch halten wenn du dir welche für den ganzen urlaub mitnehmen willst??
und außerdem bekommst du für den preis dort schöne wattwürmer-riesen dinger 20cm lang mitunter!!!und richtig fett!


----------



## spin89 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Also ich muss sagen meine Wattis die ich gekauf thabe in dänemark waren nich grösser als die die ich hier bei mir in deutshcland kaufe naja.Es ist aber schon möglich wattis für eine woche oder länger zu halten wenn man sie allle in einer zeiutng leicht einrollt zwischen ihnen einen abstand von ca 2-3cm läst dann halten sie wunderbar eine wocheund werden auch ncihts zerdrückt oder ähnliches.
Zum fischen in der Brandung um Hvide sande kann man beim sandormkiosk eine Hotspot list holen wo einige wirjklich gute stellen drauf sind bei interesse kann ich sie dir auch zukommen lassen.Gruss lasse


----------



## steamer (18. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Zanderlui......die "dicken wattis "in hs... die ich da mal kaufen
mußte  ..... sind doch kleine dinger.....außer es hat sich zwischenzeitlich was geändert

auch wenn wir hier z.z.keinen fisch hier haben...aber wattis satt
 200 stk in einer stunde ist normal..die rückenschmerzen allerdings auch....aber was macht man nicht alles für die 
3 schönste sache der welt!

in der regel komme ich gut eine woche bei entsprechender behandlung die jung´s durch

g.
steamer


----------



## steamer (18. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo spin89
das wäre echt der hammer
vielen dank in vorraus
steamer#h


----------



## spin89 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Schick mir mal ne pn mit deiner email adresse dann schick ichs dir als bild mit karte.gruss lasse


----------



## konni (18. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo zusammen,

wir fahren Anfang Oktober nach hs. Hat jemánd Ahnung, ob zu dieser Zeit auch der Hering an der Schleuse beißt? ,Und wie sieht es mit dem Dorsch auf dem weißen Riff aus? Kann mann im Oktober überhaupt noch raus oder ist es zu gefährlich? Im Öresund sind Heringe ja um diese Zeit eher der Zielfisch. Wäre für eine Info dankbar.


----------



## Kuwej (18. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moin Spin89,

werde im September wieder hoch fahren, würdest du mir die Liste auch schicken. Hab dir meine Adresse kurz mal als pn gesendet, wäre echt nett.

Gruss aus Neumünster 

Klaus


----------



## crazyFish (18. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ich glaube er meint folgende Karten: 

Hvide Sande Hafen
Ringkøbing Fjord
Skjern Au

Falls es doch andere sein sollten, melde ich mein Interesse auch an.


----------



## spin89 (18. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Nein is ne andere  also teilweise trifft es zwar auf die eine zu jedoch is es eine mit genauer beschriebung un mir wurden zusätzlich noch von einem dänischen angler die angeblich besten stellen makiert


----------



## börnie (18. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hi,


ich habe in dem angelladen an der räucherrei in HS (namen wegen erschwerter schreibweise leider nicht verfügbar:q) dicke seeringler in 1A-qualität zu einem nicht überteuerten preis kaufen können. 
seeringler sind zwar keine wattis...aber garantiert auch nicht schlechter.

dendrobenas gehen übrigens auch prächtig (aal usw.). diese habe ich mir mitgebracht. 2 pfund (ca. 630 Stck.) bei superwurm.de bestellt (ca. 30.-). wurmerde in eine styro-pizzakiste...kühlakku drauf....dendros rein...und 2 wochen einen 1a-köder gehabt....(hin und wieder das füttern nicht vergessen)...


----------



## LAC (18. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@spinn89
diese karte mit den hotspots in und um hvide sande, kenne ich nicht - sie muss neu sein, da ja ein neuer strand angelegt wurde und stänig neue hotspots entstehen, da sie reichlich mit dem staubsauger arbeiten.
Darf ich mal ein blick drauf werfen, mich würde es auch interessieren, wer sie erstellt hat. 
gruss otto


----------



## Whitey (19. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Spin89

ich hätte auch interesse an der karte, da ich mit TapfererSchneider am ersten Oktober Wochenende auch da bin und wir eventuell auch mal zum Brandungsangeln wollten. Wäre nett wenn du mir auch die Karte schicken könntest!

MfG Whitey


----------



## angler1996 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@spin89
bin der Nächste, der Interesse an der Karte hätte;
setze sie doch der Einfachheit halber hier ins Board, dann brauchst Du nicht x-mal privat zu antworten und Geheimmaterial scheint es ja nun auch nicht zu sein.
Danke und dicke Fische
Gruß A.


----------



## spin89 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ja werde sie hier mal reinsetzen wenn mir jmd sagt wie ich Bilder einfügen kann weiss das leider nicht.Gruss Lasse


----------



## spin89 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hab ma versucht sie hochzuladen hoffe es hat geklappt


----------



## Whitey (19. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

jo hat geklappt! Danke dir, ich guck mal nachher ob ich das bild nen bisschen bearbeiten kann damit mans besser erkennen kann! hier auf der Arbeit hab ich nicht das richtige programm dafür


----------



## steamer (19. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

auf deiner karte sind einige stellen mit einem roten x versehen
hast du dort selber geangelt ?????und wenn ja wie waren die
ergebnisse
danke nochmal....und ich spreche wohl für alle ....die am brandungsangel interessiert sind


----------



## angler1996 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

einfach danke
Gruß A.


----------



## Kuwej (19. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ spin89,

ich häng mich hinten an.....vielen Dank!!!#6#6#6


----------



## spin89 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Die stellen mit dem roten kreutz wurden mir besonders empfohlen habe nur in houvig gefischt leider sehr starker wind gewesen, aber ansonsten läuft es da ganz gut.


----------



## Whitey (19. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Danke dir auch nochmal, habs nen bisschen heller gemacht!


----------



## spin89 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ich kann sons nochma bessere bilder probieren zu machen hatte das schnell mitm iphone gemacht hat nur 2mpixel....
wenn ich bessere hinkrieg stell ich es on.Gruss Lasse


----------



## LAC (19. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ spinn 89
Lasse, danke für das einstellen der karte! 
Ich benötige keine bessere auflösung - habe alles gesehen.

Sie ist nicht schlecht, da die meisten touristen keine gute strassenkarte zur hand haben und jetzt die angelegten parkplätze anfahren können, wo sie den strand gut erreichen.
Die entfernungen von hvide sande aus, sind auch zu beachten - sonst verfehlt man sie, wenn man zu schnell fährt und das schild dabei übersieht.
Ja, an diesem küstenstreifen ist das brandungsangeln beliebt und erfolgreich.

Südlich von nymindegabe geht es dann weiter bis nach blaavand und von dort um die halbinsel skallingen - die ho bucht ist gut bei flut - bis nach esbjerg und weiter bis zu den niederlanden, wenn flut ist.
Ich bin gemein....aber es stimmt.
Ich kann mir jedoch vorstellen, dass die markierungspunkte die der dänische angler dir gegeben hat,  sehr gut sind.

Mit dieser groben karte kann man etwas anfangen, und sie wird besser, wenn man sich zuzüglich die seekarte mal ansieht, vorausgesetzt man kann sie lesen.

Leider ist bei uns ein mann wieder ertrunken, der zu weit ins wasser gegangen ist.
Dieser küstenstrich ist sehr gefährlich, da die strömung von nord nach süd geht und bei ebbe - richtung westen - dort wo man nur wasser sieht.
Gruß


----------



## tomSG85 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier im Forum und schon jetzt begeistert. Fahre schon seit bestimmt 7 oder 8 Jahren nach Dänemark zum angeln. Und ich mache es immer wieder gerne.

Bin vom 06.09. - 13.09. wieder in Dänemark und möchte nun auch endlich im Hafen angeln. War nur einmal zum Heringsangeln da, jedoch war es zu überfüllt. Jedoch hätte ich schon Lust auf Hornhecht und auch Dorsch. Vielelicht kann ja einer berichten, ob sich da zu der Zeit was tut.

Bin über jede Antwort dankbar. Und natürlich auch über jeden Tipp, der mir zu Fisch im Hafen verhilft. Damit ich weiss was ich an Angelausrüstung mit nach Dänemark nehmen muss ;-)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## börnie (22. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



tomSG85 schrieb:


> Bin über jede Antwort dankbar. Und natürlich auch über jeden Tipp, der mir zu Fisch im Hafen verhilft. Damit ich weiss was ich an Angelausrüstung mit nach Dänemark nehmen muss ;-)
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas




hallo,

die hornies in HS kann ich dir wärmstens empfehlen. der wohl beste platz dafür ist hiter der schleuse in richtung fjord. da dort aber tägl. viele angler auf dichtem raum ihr glück versuchen, kannst du am besten früh morgens dorthin. was du benötigst ist eine leichte rute, am besten 10er oder 12er geflochtene und eine schlanke pose mit um die 4-6 gramm tragkraft. vorfach unbedingt mono verwenden, weil dir die spitzen zähnchen der hornies ein flecht-vorfach killen.
mit dem leichten geschirr machts mehr spaß als mit der brutalo-methode incl. 70gr. wasserkugel in leuchtfarbe|supergri

meine ersten HS hornies sind übrigens vorgestern in meine räuchertonne gewandert. ich sag euch : lecker ! die stehen geschmacklich makrele & Co. nix nach !
und die gräten sind auch nicht schlimm, wenn man weiß wie man den hecht zerlegen muss....
viel erfolg !

http://img236.*ih.us/img236/1883/hornisgeruchdsc00143fr6.th.jpg


----------



## steamer (22. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

sehen echt lecker aus  die jungs..................:vik:
schade das ich z.zeit keine zeit habe
gruß steamer


----------



## tomSG85 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

danke für den tipp mit den hornhechten. das werde ich auf jedenfall auch probieren. und vielleicht auch auf dorsch. habe ich jedoch noch nie gemacht. welche pilker würdet ihr mir empfehlen und was für eine schnur?


----------



## markusdiekmann (22. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin, 

zu den Hornhechten:
Nimm eine Pose mit Schnurinnenführung. Hatte ich, als ich vor ein paar Wochen (mit Otto #h) dort angelte, nicht, und die Aktion der Hornis bewirkte, dass sich regelmäßig die 12er Geflochtene im Bereich der Pose verwickelte. Jede Tüddelei kostet Zeit, kann man sich besser sparen.


----------



## spin89 (22. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Schliesse mich dem Hornhecht fischen mit leichtem geschirr an bringt echt spass so jedoch würde ich auch etwas gröberes mitnehmen, da bei starkem wind die pose schwer zu sehen ist un auch das auswerfen nicht grad leicht is wenn es so eng dort ist.ich habe bei leichtem oder keinem wind mit einer matchrute usw gewischt hat echt spass gemacht,bei wind halt iwas gröberes z.b spinnrute mit na 8-10g pose.gruss lasse


----------



## börnie (23. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



markusdiekmann schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> zu den Hornhechten:
> Nimm eine Pose mit Schnurinnenführung. Hatte ich, als ich vor ein paar Wochen (mit Otto #h) dort angelte, nicht, und die Aktion der Hornis bewirkte, dass sich regelmäßig die 12er Geflochtene im Bereich der Pose verwickelte. Jede Tüddelei kostet Zeit, kann man sich besser sparen.




....da mussu dann unt`n einen peg leg dran machen. dann tüddelt da auch nix.
der vorteil einer posenbefestigung nur unten ist, dass du damit deutlich weiter auswerfen kannst und der wind fasst dir nicht immer in den bogen direkt an der pose.
2 SSG direkt unter die pose und ein einzelnes AA vor das vorfach. dann wackelt der köder bei jeder wellenbewegung und die hornie´s springen dir fast an den haken....


----------



## LAC (23. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ tomSG85, 
der beste platz für hornhecht, in hvide sande ist da, wo der fisch steht - mann kann nicht sagen hier oder da ist es besser, da spielen zig faktoren eine rolle. 

Im frühjahr, wenn er kommt fange ich die kapitalen auf der meerseite und weniger auf der fjordseite. Jedoch beide stellen an der schleuse - ob meer oder fjord - sind gute plätze, die ich zu den besten in europa zähle - sogar sage, es ist der beste platz.
-----


markus, ich #h winke auch.
Kannst du mir von der fachzeitung (dein bericht über  schlangen) eine kopie senden per email. Danke! 
Gruss otto


----------



## tomSG85 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

dann werd ich einfach mal mein glück auf der meerseite und auf der fjordseite probieren  hab ja schließlich zeit genug 

vielleicht doch noch einen tipp auf dorsche in HV? was benötige ich als köder und angelausrüstung. habe noch nie auf dorsch geangelt. aber es ist ja immer das erste mal.


----------



## LAC (25. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@tomSG85
Der dorschfang in hvide sande an der schleuse bzw hafen einfahrt, wird hauptsächlich mit naturköder durchgeführt. 
Einige bordies wie du lesen kannst, hatten ja sehr guten erfolg - dieses kommt sehr selten vor, jedoch werden kleine und vereinzelt welche um die mindestgrösse gelandet. In den kalten monaten sind die erfolge besser.
Ich habe festgestellt unter den zig tausenden die dort angeln, dass die meisten nicht wissen was sie tun. Sie gehen auf aal oder scholle und haben einen dorsch am haken, der andere geht auf makrele und ein dorsch hängt am pilker, wo er sein paternoster mit beschwert hat und über grund gezogen hat. Nur wenige angler - sagen zu mir, ich gehe momentan auf dorsch. Die meisten auf hering, hornhecht, platte, makrele und aal. 

Wer mit naturköder angelt, der kann alle fische landen, die dort im bereich bis 15 m tiefe vorkommen. Die lebensbedingungen der einzelnen fischarten sind jedoch unterschiedlich und nicht für alle gerade ideal im hafenbereich, deshalb sollte man sich auf die arten konzentrieren, die dort wirklich ideale bedingungen haben, bzw diesen platz aufsuchen, da fährt man besser mit. Ich suche auch kein euro stück auf der autobahn, in einer kneipe hat man mehr erfolg. Wie sagt man so schön: ein blindes huhn findet auch mal ein korn. Wobei reichlich blinde hühner dort angeln, da es touristen sind, bzw, kleinkinder die es mit freude betreiben und sich über jede kleinigkeit am haken freuen und wenn es nur ein seestern ist. Es ist herrlich mit anzusehen, wenn dann ein kleiner dorsch von 13 cm gelandet wird. Fachgespräch entfalten sich dann und einige meinen es ist ein petermännchen - da dorsche ja grösser sind.
So schön kann die angelei sein und alle sind dabei glücklich. Was will man mehr.


----------



## börnie (25. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

:q.....schön geschrieben LAC !#6


----------



## tomSG85 (25. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

naja ich hab halt nur gelesen das es da auch durchaus dorsch zu fangen gibt und da wollte ich gezielt drauf fischen. aber vielleicht fahr ich da lieber mit dem kutter raus ...

und das mit den (angel) touristen ist echt schlimm geworden. das war vor 10 Jahren noch ganz anderes. da war man noch unter richtigen anglern ...

dran ändern wird man nichts können. ich werd schon ne schöne woche haben. dank euch.


----------



## TapfererSchneider (25. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo zusammen,
sagt mal wisst ihr ob es auf dem Fjord irgendwelche Auflagen gibt im Bezug auf Angeln vom Boot aus? Darf ich nen Benzinmotor benutzen, oder nur nen E- Motor? Und gibts irgend welche Zonen im Fjord die ich nicht befahren / befischen darf???

Danke
Der Schneider


----------



## LAC (25. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@tomSG85
da hast du recht, vor 10 jahren waren dort nur angler, vor 50 jahren nur fischer und heute nur noch touristen.
Wenn du einen dorsch landen willst, solltest du schon eine kutterfahrt machen. Bedenke wir sind hier an der südliche nordsee, 40 km südlicher fängt das wattenmeer an. Die nordsee ist ein flaches meer, selbst die fahrten zu den dorschgründen des "weissen riff" - die ja ganz schön weit sind - sind in meinen augen zweitrangig.  Damit wil ich nicht sagen, dass man dort keinen dorsch fängt, die fangstatistik der solea habe ich gesehen und die sieht gut aus, jedoch ist die region wo gefangen wird in meinen augen zweitrangig. Jedoch kommen in diesen bereichen erst die grössen dorsche vor, wenn sie nicht von den berufsfischern schon gefangen worden sind. Sie können sich kaum noch entwickeln - dieses ist jedoch ein anderes thema.  
Wobei die kinderstube der dorsche die uferzonen sowie das wattenmeer ist - nun muss man sich fragen, will ich eine kapitalen dorsch oder gebe ich mich ab mit den kindern, dann kann man in hvide sande von der mole aus es versuchen - sie beissen an, da sie noch wachsen wollen. Man sollte ihnen die chance geben, deshalb sind die mindestmaße eingeführt worden.

@Tapferer Schneider
mit benzinmotor darfst du fahren, jedoch benötigst du zum boot alle rettungsausrüstungen und du darfst nicht einfach machen was du willst. Auch da sind auflagen bzw. sperrgebiete - die auf karten eingezeichnet sind - ohne karte kann man zwar fahren, treten auch keine probleme auf mit den sperrgebieten, da du vorher grund berührung bekommen wirst. Es ist ein flacher fjord wo man oft auflaufen kann - eine karte mit allen tiefenangaben sollte ein neuling schon zur hand haben. Gestern ist bei uns noch einer auf 2 km zig mal aufgelaufen - es war auch ein angler mit boot. Dieser fjord ist ja nicht klein, er ist etwa 40 km lang und 10 km breit - da können wellen entstehen, die mit einem 5 ps motor machen was sie wollen. Nicht umsonst ist er nordeuropas bestes surfgebiet - da ist fast immer Wind. Da kann man nicht sagen - ich fahr mal eben rüber, dann kommt man nicht zurück, wenn man es macht.
Ausser du hast eine granate als boot - dann solltest du immer karten zur hand haben.


----------



## JoseyWales (26. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ahoi Otto und alle die gerade vor Ort sind

Wir machen am Donnerstag einen kleinen Ausflug auf den Cmaping Platz Beltana. Montag / Dienstag solls wieder gen Heimat gehen. Wie ich ja leider schon gelesenm habe, sind die Makrelen nicht mehr da.Was ist denn z.Z. am besten zu beangeln? Wir wollen Brandungsangeln, Mole,Schleuse aber auch am Fjord mal probieren. Boot (40 ps) haben wir auch mit. Was währen denn so Deine derzeitigen Empfehlungen?
Das Wetter soll ja in den nächsten Tagen ziemlich beschissen werden - wie siehts denn da mit den Windstärken aus?

Gruss

Josey


----------



## LAC (26. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@JoseyWales
Momentan ist der wind reichlich am blasen, jedoch trocken. Wir warten auch, dass die wellen sich legen, denn wir wollen noch eine kleine fahrt zu den makrelen machen. Jedoch sind die wellen momentan für unser boot nicht so gut - sind momenmtan im fjord und ärgern die barsche - die laufen gut. Platte geht immer, jedoch kann ich da nichts zu sagen, da ich dieses warten bis einer nuckelt - nicht ertragen kann. Ich mache es ganz selten, nur wenn meine frau mal am strand liegt, dann hänge ich die angel rein - man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. 
Diese woche will ich noch nach hs um zu schauen ob ich noch einige hornhechte landen kann - wenn sie noch da sind - werde ich sie verhaften und in den abendstunden auf aal gehen. 
Über die momentane situation, kann ich nur zum barsch etwas sagen, jedoch meer und fjord nicht, da ich ausser angeln im schlaf auch noch arbeiten muss - stehe momentan voll im stress. Das angeln beruhigt mich ein wenig - 2 stunden genügen. Forellen laufen auch gut - ob fliege oder was auch immer, Vor drei tagen habe ich vier landen können von 19-21 uhr und sie am nächsten tag sofort beim lagerfeuer gegrillt. Vom geschmack waren sie grausam - muffig - kamen aus einem see (put&take anlage), die anderen fanden sie jedoch köstlich.


----------



## TapfererSchneider (26. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ LAC

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, weißt du zufällig auch wo ich so ne Karte mit denn Sperrgebieten und Tiefenangaben her bekomme???


----------



## LAC (26. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Tapferer Schneider
wenn du freudlich fragst, beim schleusenwerter in vide sande, der hat eine, die du kopieren kannst. - wenn er sie dir aushändigt. 
Die sperrgebiete sind im bereich tipperne da es naturschutzgebiet ist, sowie vor der mündung der skjern au - dort dafst du nicht angeln. 

Hier ein kleiner auszug aus unserer homepage:

Mit einer Fläche von 300 km2, ist er Dänemarks größtes Gewässer. Seine Zuläufe von 3964 qm2, die Skjern Aue (Dänemarks größtes Fliessgewässersystem), sowie die Lydum Au und einige andere Auen, betragen etwa 8% von Dänemarks Gesamtfläche
-----
Der Fjord mit seinen flachen Arealen - seine tiefste Stelle ist etwa 4,5 m und ca. die Hälfte des Fjordes hat nur eine Tiefe von 1,5 m - ist ein wertvolles Gebiet für Zugvögel. Zwei mal im Jahr, besuchen Hunderttausende von Zugvögeln den Ringköbig Fjord;
---- 
Grosse Teile des Fjordes sind als Naturschutzgebiet, gemäß des Ramsar-Übereinkommens und der EG-Vogelschutzrichtlinie ausgelegt. Zu erwähnen ist die südliche Halbinsel Tipperne, die eine recht junge Landschaft ist und sich durch Ablagerungen von Sand und Klei gebildet hat. Heute ist es das größte Vogelschutzgebiet Nordeuropas.
-----
er gehört zu den besten Surfgebieten in Europa. Bedingt durch die Lage sind die Windeigenschaften ideal und häufig beträgt die Geschwindigkeit 10-12 m/s.
-----
Bis Anfang der 70iger Jahre war der Fjord noch im guten Zustand, mit einer Wasserflora aus Seegras und anderen Wasserpflanzen, in bis zu 2 m Tiefe an einigen Stellen sogar bis zu 3 m Tiefe und mit einem Artenreichtum an Pflanzen und Tieren – das Wasser war klar mit einer Sichtweite von bis 2 m.
In den Jahren 1978-84 verschlechterte sich der Zustand des Fjordes, bedingt durch die Landwirtschaft im Hinterland. Über die Fliessgewässer wurden dem Fjord Nährstoffe, Stickstoff und Phosphor zugeführt, wodurch sich eine starke Algenbildung entwickelte. Besonders die Blaugrünalge hat es in sich, da sie das Wasser trübt ...
Das Wasser wurde so stark getrübt, dass das Licht fehlte für die Wasserpflanzen. Die Wasserpflanzen gingen zurück und aus den Tiefen verschwanden sie sogar ganz. Im Sommer war die Sichtweite nur 60 cm, tiefer als 60 cm war kein Pflanzenwuchs mehr vorhanden.
-----
Die Wissenschaftler hatten es erkannt und der dänische Staat reagierte. Die Skjern Enge wurde wieder renaturiert – es war Nordeuropas teuerstes Naturschutzprojekt. Parallel wurden die Auflagen an alle, die Einfluss auf das Gewässersystem haben, verschärft. Darunter fielen u.a. die Kläranlagen, die Landwirtschaft, die Fischzuchtanstalten, sowie die Fischerei. Seit 1989 arbeitet die Schleuse nicht mehr für die Landwirtschaft, sondern für die Natur, damit der Fjord wieder seine robuste Brackwasserbedingungen bekommt.
-------
Um den Lachsbestand zu bewahren, wurden eine Reihe von Maßnahmen eingeleitet. In der Skjern Au lebt Dänemarks ältester Lachs Stamm; dieser wurde gestärkt durch gezielte Besatzmaßnahmen. Am Ringköbing Fjord setzt man sich ebenfalls für die Fischart Helt ein. Diese Fischart, gehört zu den Salmoniden bzw. Coregonen und wird auch Große Maräne (Coregonus lavaretus) genannt. Der Bestand der Großen Maräne konte sich durch die schlechte Wasserqualität kaum noch selbst erhalten. Die Fischeier wurden mit einer Ockerschicht bedeckt und dadurch vernichtet. Wenn Sie mehr darüber erfahren möchten, besuchen Sie unseren Fischatlas, dort können sich über einen Link einen Film ansehen, was alles bei uns unter Wasser gemacht wird.
------
Wir versuchen unser Bestes zu geben, damit unsere vielfältige Landschaft, die vom Fjord geprägt ist, uns erhalten bleibt.

Fischarten 1987 Ringkøbing Fjord:

Flussneunauge
Hering
Sprotte
Stint
Sandaal
Dorsch
Forelle
Bachforelle
Plötze
Aal
Aalmulte
Flunder
Neunauge
Hecht
Seezunge
Habe mal einige passagen kopiert, damit du dir ein bild machen kannst vom fjord.
Gruss otto


----------



## JoseyWales (26. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Otto (heinz

Supi das Du so schnell antwortest 
Ja auf Platte und Aal werden wir auch gehen...hab gelesen dass es bei Euch beim Brandungsangeln ausreicht 30-50 Meter auszuwerfen. Kannst Du das bestätigen?

Barsche im Fjord würden wir sicher auch probieren. Welche Methode nutzt Ihr?  

Gibts bei Euch nur Put an Take Möglichkeiten zum Forelle angeln oder hat man auch Chancen auf Wild lebende? 

Fragen über Fragen.....und das obwohl Du nur Ferienhäuser vermieten willst  ...gibts da eigentlich nähere Informationen düber? Auf Deiner Webseite war nicht viel über Deine Objekte zu lesen.

Gruss

Josey


----------



## LAC (27. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Josey
betreffend der brandungsangelei - ist das ok mit den weiten, an einigen stellen um hvide sande.
Barsche im fjord - vom land mit heringspaternoster- kannst weite würfe machen und gezielt angeln bzw. den barschberg suchen. Vom boot mit wurm, an steilkanten der alten fahrrinne oder mit wobbler. 
Chancen auf forelle besteht immer - im put&take see sowie in den auen. Put&take see, fange ich sie mit fliege oder wobbler und auch schon mal mit farb. chemie. Die kleinen auen sind schwer zu beangeln, ich gehe mal mit der fliege los nd wenn ich schnell was landen will mit wurm, 3 stück am haken - dicke fische fressen viel. 
Das mit unseren 5 häusern läuft bei uns nur am rande und von selbst - wir müssen uns nicht darum bemühen, da informationen genug da sind.
Ein länderübergreifendes projekt (deutschlandd/dänemrk) konzipiere ich momentan wo mehrere institutionen sich beteiligen - da habe ich genug zu tun und rutsche durch die welt. Zum entspannen mähe ich den rasen und gehe angel, wenn ich lust habe. Und nachts, wenn andere schlafen, füttere ich angler im ab, damit sie sich keine gedanken mehr machen und sofort den fisch am haken bekommen, wenn sie den anschlag nicht verpennen.

Mit deinen 40 ps - kannst du doch den ganzen fjord unsicher machen, da man schnell mal den ort wechseln kann, wobei die fahrten von HS zum süden und zurück, bei wellen, eine schöne lange bewegte reise wird. Und denk dran, rettungswesten sind pflicht denn mit dem paddel oder ruder, kann man nur winken.
Gruss otto


----------



## LAC (29. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo, 
heute war das wetter gut und wir haben den fjord aufgesucht mit dem boot. Von 13-18 uhr geangelt und etwa 50 barsche gelandet und um die 20 rotaugen. Etwa 20 barsche hatten die 30 cm grösse überschritten. Geangelt haben wir etwa 10 m vom schilfgürtel entfernt, in der alten fahrrinne (ca. 3 m tief). Als köder hatten wir tauwürmer, die wir in 1,5 m tiefe angeboten haben.


----------



## porscher (30. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

petri Otto!!! eine beeindruckende Ausbeute! wo genau habt ihr denn gefischt? oder ist das ein geheimnis?


----------



## LAC (30. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@porscher
es ist kein geheimnis, denn der fjord ist voll mit barsch und rotauge. 
Wir haben nicht weit von den anglegestellen in nymindegab geangelt -  etwa 100 m rördlich vom ersten  steg- sowie vom ersten zum zweiten wo auch die esehäuser sind sowie die alte V6 (boot) liegt, d.h. an der strassenseite.  Bedenke jedoch, dass wir von der wasserseite geangelt haben und nicht von land und hatten auch noch ein guten tiefenmesser mit, jdoch musste ich ihn nicht haben, da ich etwa die tiefen kenne. Aber auch wir mussten sie suchen, denn an einigen stellen, wo wir dachten, lief nichts. dann haben wir uns treiben lassen - bis wir sie gefunden hatten. 
Von land kann man diese stellen nicht beangeln, da der schilfgürtel zu breit ist an den stellen und an der vordekante schon 1,5 m tiefe hat. Wir haben diese stellen natürlich aufgesucht, da wir nicht angeln wollten, wo jeden tag 3o angler ihr glück versuchen - das wäre ja wie im ausverkauf, wenn man als letzter erscheint.

Jedoch hatte ich einen angler bei mir, der jeden morgen zum fjord auf barsch gegangen ist und zum frühstück mit brötchen und barsche nach hause kam - der hatte jeden morgen in etwa 2- 3 stunden, bis 15 schöne barsche gelandet. Es geht also auch von land - wobei er etwas ahnung hatte, sonst spielt man nur rum, was die meisten dort machen und auch mal etwas landen. 
Ich hatte hier einen jugendlichen - er hat ein offenes wort gesprochen, welches ich gut fand. Er sagte: er hätte zwei jahre gebraucht, bis er einen fisch am haken hatte, den man in der pfanne sehen bzw. auch essen konnte. Dieses offenheit ist sehr selten bei anglern, ich liebe sie, da ein grossteil der angler , alles beherrschen - sie sind profis - kennen sich bestens aus und kennen alle neuigkeiten sowie die günstigsten preise, die der markt anbietet. Bekommen hier jedoch ihre ersten probleme beim angeln, was sie nicht verstehen können - ich aber. 
Jedenfalls habe ich diesen jungen etwas geholfen und einige kleine tipps genannt
Nun hat er in dänemark  seine grösste forelle gelandet - war ganz happy - obwohl sie knapp ein kg wog und nicht eine richtige kapitale war - muss es auch nicht, jedenfalls war er ganz stolz und kam gleich zu mir und zeigte sie mir.  Das ist doch ein toller angel einstieg - wo er noch lange dran denken wird.


----------



## porscher (30. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

also seid ihr beiden von dem großen holzsteg in nymindegab richtung norden rausgefahren?dann kommen ja westlich die esehäuser und die beiden anderen stege mit den booten jeweils und der parkplatz.habt ihr angefüttert? oder einfach die fische gesucht?


----------



## TapfererSchneider (30. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ LAC

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum tausendsten Beitrag #6
Bist du vom Steg in Nymindegab auch mal richtung Süden unterwegs gewesen? Quasi über die Hauptstrasse weg auf die Seite wo auch der Put and Take See ist? Ist das Angeln auf dieser Fjordseite auch erlaubt?

Gruß
Der Schneider


----------



## LAC (30. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ porscher
wie ich schon erwähnt habe, im umkreis von 500 m haben wir uns von beiden stegen bewegt. Wir haben sie förmlich gesucht und hier und da auch gefunden. Anfütterung habe ich nur drei oder viermal  in meinem leben gemacht auf karpfen, jedoch habe ich schon reichlich duftspuren gelegt beim hochseeangeln (auch privat) - auf bestimmte arten. Im fjord haben wir nicht angefüttert, jedoch habe ich meinem freund gesagt, als wir sie erwischt haben,  wie man sie länger am angelplatz halten kann  - nicht mit futter -  aber diesen firlefanz haben wir auch nicht gemacht. Es geht überings mit zerbrochenenen eierschalen.  Wir sind ja nicht gierig und wollen alle haben - ich habe dir noch welche gelassen. *lach
@ TapfererSchneider
ich glaube, dass ich den fjord schon etwas kenne ob im norden oder süden. Ja, ich kenne auch den süden, jedoch verwechselst du etwas, denn der put&take see ist etwas nördlich von den stegen und auf der linken seite der strasse. 
Wenn du  links von der starsse direkt am anfang von ersten steg (recht) hinter dem hotel, den "see" meinst, der sieht zwar aus wie eine put&take anlage, da er fast rund ist, jeoch ist es der alte ausläufer vom fjord - der sich noch kilometer weit richtung süden zieht. Ja, dieses gebiet kenne ich wie meine westentasche - und ich fahre es oft mit dem boot d.h. kanu ab - nicht mit dem motorboot, da ich durch schilf und flache sowie enge stellen muss, wo ein motorboot versagt. Das angeln ist dort erlaubt. 
In der put&take anlage auch, wenn du einen tagesschein kaufts. Diese anlage kommt aber erst hinter den esehäusern - etwa 800 m, gen norden in richtung hvide sande, wo an der fjordseite eine grosse mauer sichtbar ist, liegt links von der strasse diese anlage.

Wenn du jedoch den südlichen bereich meinst - also nicht diese put&take anlage, dann ist dieser seht gut für barsch und hecht - rotaugen weniger. Problem ist, der grosse schilfgürtel, wenn man von land aus angelt - hier verläuft die alte fahrrinne vom fjord, die etwas tiefer ist und gerne von fischen als schutz aufgesucht wird d.h. dort jagen die kapitalen die kleinen.  Wobei der hecht dort auch im schilf steht, wo das wasser nur knietief ist - oft trete ich förmlich drauf. 
Der nordseeschäpel bzw. die große maräne (c_oregonus lavaretus_), eine salmonidenart, auf dän. helt genannt, ist dort auch vertreten. Einige stellen dort sind seine laichplätze und im winter beobachte ich oft zig hunderte dieser fische beim laichen - ein naturschauspiel ersten ranges. Dieser fisch ist jedoch sehr schwer zu landen.
Ein weiteres problem sind die krautbänke dort, man kann sie kaum sehen, nach einer woche jedoch kennt man diese stellen wo sich kraut angesammelt hat - beim sturm jedoch sind sie an einem anderen platz - es ist etwas verteufelt, jedoch stehen dort oft kapitale hechte. Mann muss also genau davor den wobbler oder was auch immer plazieren - etwas zu weit geworfen und schon hast du 4 m pflanzen im schlepp - jedoch oft geht auch da noch ein hecht drauf, denn wenn sie beissen, dann sind sie wild und gehen auch auf eine coca cola dose,  mit pflanzen im schlepp. Ich habe sie schon mit allen möglichen sachen  gelandet - teste es oft, macht spass.

Danke für die gratulation, wusste gar nicht, dass ich schon tausend berichte in den jahren geschrieben habe - unvorstellbar, jedoch danke ! - zum glück überschlagen sich bei mir die tasten beim schreiben.  Jedoch wenn du mich daran erinnerst, frage ich mich, ob ich nicht doch etwas zu viel sonne abbekommen habe beim angeln.
Gruß


----------



## Nantario (31. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,

am Samstag geht es nach Bjerregard für 2 Wochen. Ich werde wieder mit der Solea rausfagren und in Hvide Sande von der Mole aus angeln. 
Wo bekomme ich den Gezeitenkalender her, gibt es den online?

danke


----------



## sCoPeXx (31. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

bin zurück aus DK 

Ergebniss
1 Makrele, 2 Hornhechte, 1 Maifisch ,  61 Barsche, 4 Saiblinge,  9 Kaulbarsche,  46 Rotaugen

eigentlich ein recht gutes ergebniss aber das wetter war ser schlecht fürs angeln von der mole nur westwind und zumteil auch recht stürmisch!

lg Patrick


----------



## porscher (31. August 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Otto
das mit den zerbrochenen Eierschalen ist jetzt aber nur einer deiner guten Witze oder? wenn nicht, will ich mehr dazu wissen...


----------



## Kuwej (1. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Nantario schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Wo bekomme ich den Gezeitenkalender her, gibt es den online?
> ...


 
Hallo Nantario,

versuchs mal hier.....

http://www.hvidesande.dk/lystfiskeri/de/tidekalender.htm

Gruss Klaus#h


----------



## Nantario (1. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ja danke, das habe ich gesucht


----------



## LAC (1. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ porscher, 
dieses geht wirklich und war kein witz.
gruss


----------



## porscher (1. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

otto ich frage mal nochmal ganz dumm. aus welchem grund halten Eierschalen fische am Angleplatz? welche lockwirkung haben diese auf fische und warum? bin mal auf die antwort gespannt.


----------



## LAC (2. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ porscher
barsche werden ja förmlich verrückt, wenn sich etwas bewegt, da sie räuber sind und danach schnappen. Nun sind es keine einzelgänger, sie treten in kleinen schwärmen auf und man sagt: wenn es fluppt, nun habe ich den barschberg gefunden, da welche am haken gehen. Nun kannst du eierschalen zerreiben und sie in kleinen abständen ins wasser werfen, dann werden sie ganz schön munter und schnappen danach und kommen nicht auf die idee, sich zu entfernen. Du kannst sie nicht immer halten, jedoch einige gewisse zeit. 
Oft kommt es vor, wenn du den barschberg gefunden hast, dass du vier barsche schnell angeln kannst und dann sind sie verschwunden, d.h. sie sind etwas weiter gezogen. Mit den eierschalen sind sie beschäftigt, in der zeit wo du deinen fisch vom haken machst.
Mehr nicht - du kannst auch regenwüurmer reinwerfen bzw. alles was sie fressen, dann freuen sie sich, jedoch kann es sein, dass sie deinen haken mit wurm links liegen lassen.

Ich habe ja schon gepostet, dass man sie mit dem heringspaternoster sehr gut vom land angeln kann, da man damit sehr weit und gezielt werfen kann -wenn man es beherrscht, sonst landet man am andern ufer im schilf.  Damit kann man im halbkreis von 50 m und mehr alles abfischen, bis welche am haken gehen. Dann zieht man gleich drei stück - jedoch beim fünften mal sind sie meistens weiter gezogen, man kann sie jedoch verfolgen, da man weitwüurfe damit machen kann. Wenn du fotos sehen möchtest, wie sie am paternoster hängen, kann ich diese einstellen. Es ist von land eines der besten methoden - da man ein grosses gebiet abfischen kann, was nicht möglich ist mit einer pose. Wenigstens an den schmalen stellen im fjord in nymindegabe, wo wir auch geangelt haben.
Nun kenne ich reichlich lockmittel für fische z.b. habe ich versuche gemacht in put&take anlagen, nicht mit eierschalen, sondern mit kleine kieselsteine um fische zu locken - es funktionierte bei den zuchtforellen - sie kamen aus allen richtungen, da sie glaubten bei den geräuschen,  die futtermaschine ist am arbeiten, die sie drei jahre gefüttert hat. Ich hatte aber auch meine angel drin -  mit futter, was sie zwar nicht kannten, jedoch den reiz den ich setzte, schwerlich widerstehen können.

Mit unterschiedlichen methoden kann man fische anlocken, z.b. haben wir mit dem wolfsbarsch versuche gemacht - er kommt im freiwasser sofort, wenn man mit den schwimmflossen plätschert bzw. wasseroberfläche schlägt - er ist sehr neugierig und wenn er das erste mal in erscheinung tritt auch scheu ist, er steht voll unter spannung und bei der kleinsten bewegung verschwindet er,  kommt jedoch nach einigen minuten zurück und bleibt dann für lägere zeit am ort - dieses war im mittelmeer, ende der 6oiger jahre. Man kann es nicht in der nordsee anwenden, dann kommt der schwimmer nicht mehr zurück. 
In der türkei wurde zu der zeit fast nur mit dynamit gefischt - etwa 20% der fische können sie nur einsammeln, die anderen zappelten schon halb verreckt im mittelwasser oder lagen verendet am grund  Wir haben dort getaucht und nach einigen minuten war mit haien zu rechnen - sie hörten nur den knall - das war der gong für einen gedeckten tisch. 
Und weil ich gerade schnell schreibe, noch etwas. Makrelen z.b. jagen nach geruch und stellen auf sicht die jagd um, wenn sie den fisch sehen. 
Auf boote, wo sehr viele makrelen gefangen werden, ist weiter mit guten fangmöglichkeiten zu rechnen, da sie eine duftspur - vom fang der vielen makrelen - wahrgenomme haben und zum boot kommen. 
Diese paternostermethode für makrelenfang klappt aber nur in unseren breiten, im mittelmeer kann man sie nicht mit paternoster überlisten

Man könnte auch eine duftspur legen - dieses bringt auch erfolg, ebenso kann man pelagische haie damit anlocken - ich habe es in der nordsee am borkum riff grund gemacht - es hat geklappt und wir haben kapitale haie gelandet - lang ist her.
Auch diese gehen auf geruch und stellen auf sicht um wenn sie angreifen, einige arten verschliessen dabei ihre augen, wenn sie zuschnappen, damit sie nicht das drama sehen*lach - aber es stimmt, da sie ihre augen damit schützen.

Ich schliesse jetzt auch meine augen und schau mal ob ein köder bei mir im bett liegt, dann schnappe ich zu. 

Gutes nächtle - kann ich nur sagen


----------



## porscher (2. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Danke Otto! Dann sind die Eierschalen also nur durch die Bewegung für die Barsche interessant.D.h. wenn sie am grund ankommen drehen die barsche auch schon ab.der Effekt ist ja sehr kurz, aber wenns die fische an der angelstelle hält auch gut.Habe es mir fast schon gedacht, aber ich frage lieber, bevor ich dumm sterbe.


----------



## JoseyWales (2. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ahoi
So..wir sind seit gestern auch aus HS zurück und ich werd mal ein par Eindrücke schildern. da ich nicht so viel zeit habe werde ich den bericht in mehreren Teilen in den nächsten 1-2 Tagen hier veröffentlichen.
Teil 1.
Donnerstag kamen wir bei saumässigem Wetter an. Nach Zeltaufbau und Dünenbesichtigung war klar dass wir unser Boot wohl am nächsten Tag nicht nutzen können. Ich erzähl also erst mal von den Geschäften und Ködern. Direkt am Hafenkreisel gibts einen Angelladen wo man zu extrem überteuerten Preisen vergessenenes Zubehör sowie Wattwürmer erstehen kann.Die Angestellten sprechen da (wie so ziemlich alle Dänen in der Region) gutes Deutsch. Zu den Wattis:30 Stück kosten 50 Kronen also ca 7€. Von den 30 sind in der Regel 10 nicht zu gebrauchen da tot und ohne Inhalt. Weitere 10 sind nicht grösser als 5 cm. Ich rate also dringenst sich Wattis von zuhause mitzubringen. Bei guter Hälterung in der Kühlbox schafft man es locker die 1 Woche am leben zu halten.50 meter vom kreisel entfernt ist noch ein zweiter günstigerer Laden der allerings nur seeringler anbietet.10-15 Stück für 30 Kronen.Wer beim Autohof Flensburg abfährt findet übrigens einen Fishermans Partner Laden der täglich frische Wattwürmer anbietet. (für diese werbung muss der jetzt aber was springen lassen Im übrigen ist ja in der Heimat gerade Tauwurmsammel Saison. Ich sammel z.Z. in 2 Std so um die 60-100 Würmer. Hatte einige mit in HS und beim Brandungsangeln am Paternoster kann man prima am ersten Haken den Watti und am zweiten den Tauwurm setzen. Das spart schon mal ne menge Kohle und am Tauwurm gabs auch Bisse. Hierrüber aber später mehr. Zurück zu dem Angelgeschäft und den Würmern.Nachdem wir dort unsere erste Packung am Strand aufmachten, sahen wir sofort dass mit der Hälfte der Würmer nichts anzufangen war. Kein Wunder denn die Würmer lagen alle als Kneuel übereinander. Deshalb mein Ratschlag: Die Würmer sofort nach Kauf auf eine befeuchtete Zeitung legen und zwischen jedem Wurm einiges an Platz lassen. So lässt sich trotz der miesen Wurm Qualität die man da (zumindest zur Zeit) bekommt noch einiges aus den Ködern rausholen. Zweiter Tipp: bei miesen Würmern einfach am nächsten Tag reklamieren. Wir haben ohne Diskussion eine Gratis Packung bekommen.
Ähnlich sieht es übrigens mit den Garnelen fürs Horni Angeln aus. Eine kleine Packung gekochter Krabben (keine teuren Nordseekrabben) die man hier im Supermakt für wenig Geld bekommt kosten dort 30 Kronen.Also am besten von zuhause mitbringen oder gleich mit Fischfetzen angeln der eh besser hält.Ich werde es nächstes jahr mal mit den grösseren Aldi Garnelen probieren (250 Gramm Packung für unter 3€) Die kann man kochen , halbieren und erfüllen sicher genauso Ihren Zweck und sind um einiges zäher.
Später gehts mit dem ersten Angeltag weiter.
Cheers


----------



## porscher (2. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

bin gespannt was ihr erlebt habt. hau in die tasten!


----------



## JoseyWales (2. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Teil 2

Angeltag 1.
Am nächsten morgen war der Wind schon etwas weniger (Nachts dachte ich unser 12 Mann Zelt fliegt gleich mit uns weg) aber mit dem Boot auf die Nordsee wäre Selbstmord gewesen. Also ab zum Hafen um auf Hornies zu angeln. Aber die Leute die da an der Schleuse standen sahen doch recht unglücklich aus...kein Wunder bei Null Fischen. Also mit Wattwürmern bewaffnet ab in den Hafen (Fischauktionshalle). Leider hatte ich die Brandungsruten auf dem Zeltplatz gelassen so das ich mit den Hornie Spinnangeln mein Glück versuchen musste.Bei den windverhältnissen keine gute Idee ;-) Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Tag eins brachte nichts ausser miese Laune.

Tag 2 dann wieder später


----------



## porscher (2. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

zeit für tag 2 oder?


----------



## wassermann (2. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ja, mach es nicht zu spannend.


----------



## crazyFish (2. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

immer schön geduldig 

ich freu mich über den Adventskalender im September hier |supergri


----------



## JoseyWales (2. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



porscher schrieb:


> zeit für tag 2 oder?





wassermann schrieb:


> Ja, mach es nicht zu spannend.




jaja...geht ja schon weiter.....

Tag 2
Am Samstag war dann super Wetter und es sollte den Makrelen vom Boot aus nachgestellt werden. Mit 4 Personen auf dem Boot ist es doch recht eng wie wir schon aus dem letzten Jahr Heringsangeln an der Schlei wussten. Also sollten immer 2 ausfahren während die anderen 2 den Hornis an der Schleuse oder Butt/AAl im Hafen nachstellen sollten. Leider verlief das ganze recht entäuschend: 2 Makrelen und 2 Heringe waren die Ausbeute vom Boot. Das angeln im Hafen war noch trauriger: Wattwurm morden ohne Erfolg.  Anmerken möchte ich, dass es allen sichtbaren Anglern so erging.Abends ging es dann nach dem obligatorischen grillen an den Strand zum Brandungsangeln. Ich muss sagen dass alleine schon die Atmosphäre ausreicht um das ganze als Erlebniss zu schildern. Sterneklarer Himmel.Laute Brandung.Super Luft....kann ich gar nicht beschreiben...einfach ein tolles Gefühl. Die ersten 2 Stunden Bisse ohne Ende.Leider nur untermaaßige Flundern aber wenigstens mal Fänge  Die Strömung und der Wind waren noch recht extrem so dass die Bisserkennung doch immer recht spekulativ war.

Tag 3
Sonntag
Auch heute war super Wetter und es gab richtig Sonnenbrandgefahr so das Eincremen Pflicht war. Durch das gute Wetter erhoffte man sich ein Wiederkehren der Makrelen so dass wieder geschleppt wurde - und wieder ähnlich erfolglos wie am vorherigem Tage. Dafür waren wenigstens die Hornies endlich für ein par Stunden an der Schleuse so dass einige verhaftet werden konnten.  Nachmittags konnten wir dann eine ordentliche Bratpfannen Seezunge auf dem Campingplatz bestaunen die ein Junge am Strand gefunden hatte. Haha...ja wirklich....es ist so, dass sich am Strand ein Spülfeld befindet auf dem der Strand künstlich am Leben erhalten wird. Da die See sich jedes Jahr grosse Teile des Strandes einverleibt befinden sich auf der See in einigen Kilometer entfernung riesige Saugschiffe die über Rohre Sand an den Strand pumpen. Dort kommt der Schlick und Wasser in einer GEWALTIGEN Fontäne wieder raus und mit ihm natürlich Tiere aller art die mit angesaugt wurden. Wenn dann mal Spülpause ist stürzen sich 1000 Vögel auf das Feld um zu schlemmen. Und am Rande dieses Spülfeldes fand der Junge nun diese Seezunge. Übrigens ist es nicht ungefährlich diese Felder zu betreten da man leicht wie in einem Moor drin versinken kann.

Abends (wieder nach dem grillen ging es erneut zum Brandungsangeln. Dieses mal war die See ruhig und mann konnte bequem mit 80 Gramm Bleien angeln. Übrigens muss man in der Regel nur 5-50 Meter weit werfen um an den Fisch zu kommen.Wichtig ist nur, dass man von der Düne aus schaut wo die tieferen Stellen sind. Bisse waren wieder gut aber leider hatte die grösste Flunder gerade einmal 28 cm. Dieses mal war es nicht ganz so dunkel da die Saugschiffe auch nachts pumpten und eine Lichtquelle wie eine Stadt abgab.Da ich die meisste zeit alleine angelte (die anderen blickten Makrelen technisch optimistisch auf den nächsten Tag und wollten früher schlafen) war es dann doch recht unheimlich wenn der Bagger an der Spülstelle unheimliche Schatten rüberwarf. Um 2 Uhr war dann auch Schluss. Auf dem Rückweg musste noch ein Mülleimer am Platzeingang gelöscht werden, weil Idioten Ihre Grillkohle dort entsorgt hatten ohne drauf zu achten ob sie noch glüht - selbiges passierte uns dann am nächsten Tag selber <sehr peinlich> Am nächste Tag gabs dann unter anderem eine Meerforelle - aber davon später


----------



## LAC (2. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Patrick
ganz übersehen, dein fangergebnis - sah doch gut aus - gratulation.
Betreffend der saiblinge habe ich eine frage, stammen sie aus einer put&take anlage oder aus einem fliessgewässer bei uns.

@ Josey,
ich warte auch, wie es gelaufen ist mit fang und bootsfahrt, denn bis jetzt ist ja die beschaffung von köder nicht so gut gelaufen - ein preisvergleich sollte man nicht machen, es ist normal, da es eine touristenhochburg ist. Im angelladen ist oder war ein deutscher verkäufer - ich glaube er kommt aus schleswig-holstein, aber auch die anderen dänischen verkäufer dort, sprechen deutsch und sind sehr freundlich, geben auch ratschläge, mit welchen methoden man die fische am haken bekommt - immer im sinne eines verkäufers, da sie ihren job gut machen wollen. 
Nun sind die angler angewiesen die wattis oder tauwürmer dort zu kaufen, wenn sie keine mitgebracht haben, wobei ich in angelgeschäft keine heringe oder krabben kaufe zum angeln, die hole ich mir im fachgeschäft oder im supermarkt. 
Dieser gesamte holmslandklitt ist eine region - wo die preisgestaltung ihre grenze erreicht hat. Man muss ja nicht kaufen dort, man kann ja 35 km weiter südlicher fahren bzw. im vorfeld einen günstigen einkauf tätigen. 
Josey, hack die fangergebnisse rein und wie es mit der bootsfahrt war, wir sind nur im fjord geblieben. Mein freund und ich waren zwar einmal in hs um 6.00 uhr und wollten kleine heringe fangen, als köderfisch, jedoch habe wir keine mehr gesehen und landen können, obwohl mein freund sie einen tag vorher noch im hafen zu hunderten gesehen hat.

Nachsatz: Patrick, mein posting hat sich überschnitten, es wird jedoch immer besser


----------



## sunny (3. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@LAC
Hallöchen,
meine Heringsvoräte vom Frühjahr sind erschöpft . Du hattest ja mal erwähnt, dass der Hering auch im Herbst/Winter in HS anzutreffen ist. Kannst du mir bitte ne Nachricht zukommen lassen, wenn das soweit ist? Nach Möglichkeit komme ich dann noch mal hochgebrummt.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Yupii (3. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ sunny
Du Nimmersatt:q
Wenn ich bedenke wieviele Steaks Du Dir im Frühjahr beim Grillabend bei Otto reingekloppt hast, ist  es auch kein Wunder, dass Deine Heringe alle weg sind#d:q
Du wirst sicherlich ab Ende September dor t wieder Heringe fangen können. Die haben dann auch die richtige Größe für Dich#6
Ist nicht auch Quappe-Michael im Oktober bei Otto?


----------



## sunny (3. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ts, die 5 Stück 









nach den 3 Bratwürstchen :q.

Keine Ahnung, ob die Quappe im Oktober oben ist.


----------



## Zanderlui (3. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@josey

also ich kann über die wattwürmer nicht klagen die wir im juli dort bekommen haben-mir persönlich waren sie schon zu groß und immer frisch!!!aber naja wer weiß warum die so schlecht waren-vielleicht schon älter da nicht soviele gekauft wurden!


----------



## Lurch (3. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@josey

Die Frage ist doch immer, wie qualitativ hochwertig deine Angelausrüstung ist.....
Dann fängt man auch Fische.:q

Meine Statistik: schöne Hornis,Makrelen,Platten (wenn auch keine maßig),geiles Wetter,schön Boot fahren,braunwerden...
*Hvide Sande ist immer einen Besuch wert.
*


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (3. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Otto 
will mich nur mal kurz melden um mich für die nächstren drei wochen zu verabschieden.
ich fahre nach kroatien/istrien ein bischen urlaub machen und natürlich auch angeln wenn es geht
das film material hab ich nun zum teil gesehen der rest folgt noch ich werde dir davon nach meinem urlaub erzählen. 
grüsse nach hvide sande
olav


----------



## börnie (3. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> @josey
> 
> also ich kann über die wattwürmer nicht klagen die wir im juli dort bekommen haben-mir persönlich waren sie schon zu groß und immer frisch!!!aber naja wer weiß warum die so schlecht waren-vielleicht schon älter da nicht soviele gekauft wurden!



hi,

also ich kann da auch nicht meckern. meine waren top-frisch und ich habe sie noch tagelang hältern können.
ansonsten : 
fischgeschäfte gibt es in HS viele. einfach ein paar heringe, eine makrele oder was auch immer gerade günstig ist, dort kaufen. dieser fisch ergibt genug fetzenköden. diese dann in streifen schneiden, portionsweise einfrieren  und man hat für lange zeit perfekte köder. für aal, platte oder hornies.
in meinen 2 wochen HS war die köderfrage eher das kleinste problem....
vielmehr waren es die ca. 1,6 millionen möchte-gern-angler. die haben einem das leben echt schwer gemacht. wenn man sieht, wie und was die alles versuchen ----das gibt augenkrebs !

ich bin noch nie so unausgeschlafen aus einem urlaub heimgekehrt. das lag zu 100% daran, dass ich meistens nachts oder suuperfrüh morgen angeln war. zu einer zeit, zu der die vielen butterbrotangler noch nicht unterwegs waren...

gruss
udo


----------



## LAC (3. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Sunny, 
Olaf, werde ich machen - ab oktober kann man mit heringe rechnen. Die herbstheringe sind grösser. Außer den 5 steaks und den wünstchen waren auch noch 3 bierchen im spiel und danach noch 6 hernige vertiglt - kannst du dich daran nicht mehr erinnern.|supergri
@ Yupie
Hallöchen uwe, 
Qappe - michael kommt zu mir, mit familie. Termin habe ich nicht im kopf.
Viele grüße

@Olaf, wünsche dir einen schönen urlaub und viele fische. Danach berichtest du über das filmaterial - ich denke oft an japan. Schreibe gerade etwas darüber - durchleuchte den walfang sowie wal-wachting, sende ich dir zu wenn du zurück bist.
gruss auch an frauchen
Otto


----------



## sunny (4. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hey, hey, hey, keine Internas verraten |supergri.


----------



## Yupii (4. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

tschuldigung Otto, aber es waren mindestens 13 Bier, was fehlte, war der Scheidebecher morgens um 7.30, aber das kann ja im Oktober nachgeholt werden. Quappe ist dafür auch sehr empfänglich |supergri|supergri


----------



## Michael_S (7. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,


 ich bin ab dem 20.9. für eine Woche in Bjerregard.
 Angeln möchte ich hauptsächlich auf Meerforelle.
 Gibt es eine Schonzeit für diesen Fisch im Fjord?
 Ich nehme mein Schlauchboot (Wiking Saturn mit 40PS) mit und möchte wenn es Wetter und See zulassen damit zum Angeln fahren.
 Hat jemand Tipps wo ich das Boot slippen kann? Zum Tragen ist es zu schwer.
 Kann ich auch ausserhalb des Fjordes slippen?
 Das Boot ist allerdings noch nicht mit einer Schleppausrüstung versehen.
 Wie steht es mit den Mefos in der Nordsee?
 Hat jemand Reviertipps, eventuell auch für`s Angeln vom Strand?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (8. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Olaf, wünsche dir einen schönen urlaub und viele fische. Danach berichtest du über das filmaterial - ich denke oft an japan. Schreibe gerade etwas darüber - durchleuchte den walfang sowie wal-wachting, sende ich dir zu wenn du zurück bist.
gruss auch an frauchen
Otto[/quote]

hallo otto
grüsse aus porec/istrien
ich werde mich bemühen auch ein paar fische zu fangen ansonsten ist erholung angesagt
gruss von mir und claudia 
olav


----------



## LAC (8. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Michael
in nymindegab rechts vom steg - bei den esehäusern kannst du dein schlauchboot ins wasser lassen, jedoch solltest du den hänger schon ins wasser fahren, wenn du es nicht tragen kannst. Wie es in bjerregard oder etwas höher ist kann ich nicht genau sagen, jedoch liegen dort holzboote an land, die sind etwas schwerer als dein schlauchboot. Jedenfalls sind möglichkeiten da, Mefos in der nordsee - sind da aber auch wellen, denn es wird immer wilder - wenn es ruhig ist geht es, jedoch nehm alles an rettungszeug mit. Gestern hatte wir an der brücke in hv eine am haken - ist leider beim landen abgegangen und einen nachläufer beide etwa um die 2 kg. Im fjord sind sie an einigen stellen geschützt.
Viel glück

@ Olaf
jaaa - du bist im urlaub online. Sehe es gerade, wünsche dir sowie claudia schöne tage in porec auf istrien. War früher einmal im jahr in jugoslawien von istrien bis zur bucht kotor, jedoch habe ich mich meisten in novigrad (nicht istrien) sondern dalmatien aufgehalten sowie im bereich zadar und den kornaten. Lang ist her - jedoch immer super gefangen - wie es heute aussieht kann ich nicht sagen - jedoch will ich immer nochmal hin - letzter besuch - dann wird man mich etwas näher zur schöpfung legen.*lach
Den waltext habe ich fertig - sende ihn dir zu - mit fotos.
Gruss otto


----------



## Bobsi (9. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin!
Ist der Hering schon da? Will nächste Woche mal nach Hvide Sande?
Oder auf was macht das sonst derzeit Sinn?

Viele Grüße


----------



## LAC (9. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo, 
nein, der hering ist noch nicht da - alle anderen fischarten, die in hs vorkommen und nicht saisonbedingt dort erscheinen - sind immer noch munter dort am schwimmen. Ob es sinn macht, kann ich nicht sagen, da es etwas mit der fischart bzw. fangmethode zu tun hat, da jeder so seine eigenes "süppchen" kocht bzw methoden entwickelt hat und sich gedanken macht wie man sie überlistet - die oft sinnlos sind, da sie fagmethoden einsetzen, für fische die nicht da sind.


----------



## angler1996 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

na die Fangmeldungen sind rar, keiner was gefangen?
Oder sind die Fische alle? Macht mir keinen Ärger, bin schon fast im Anflug.
Gruß A.


----------



## LutzLutz (10. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moin moin ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch weiss wann der nordsö cup dieses ist und wo man sich anmelden kann......wäre super nett wenn mir jemand schnell antworten könnte weil das ja eig immer am letzten we im oktober ist und ich mich dann bald anmelden müsste|wavey:


----------



## LutzLutz (11. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hat keiner eine antwort darauf??????


----------



## Pit der Barsch (13. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nein, der hering ist noch nicht da - alle anderen fischarten, die in hs vorkommen und nicht saisonbedingt dort erscheinen - sind immer noch munter dort am schwimmen. Ob es sinn macht, kann ich nicht sagen, da es etwas mit der fischart bzw. fangmethode zu tun hat, da jeder so seine eigenes "süppchen" kocht bzw methoden entwickelt hat und sich gedanken macht wie man sie überlistet - die oft sinnlos sind, da sie fagmethoden einsetzen, für fische die nicht da sind.


 

Hallo.#h

Wir haben vor über Weihnachten nach Hivde Sande zu fahren ,um ein paar Tage urlaub zu machen.
Ist um diese Jahreszeit der Hering noch dort ???
Ich habe gehört das der Hering grade um diese Zeit beißen soll.
Stimmt das#c ??

GRUß PIT


----------



## LAC (14. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Pit der Barsch
Pit, du kannst sie über weihnachten landen. Ich habe sie immer in grundnähe überlistet und ganz nach am ufer - nördliche seite an der schleuse zum meer - am geländer, welches zum meer zeigt (quer zur schleuse)


----------



## Michael_S (14. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,

@Otto
Hab Dank für deine Infos. 

@ alle
Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob das Schleppen im Fjord erlaubt ist?
Bin gerade dabei mir eine Schleppvorrichtung zu bauen, 2 neue Ruten hab ich mir dafür auch noch gegönnt. Wenn auf der Nordsee zu viel Welle ist, dann könnte ich es auch im Fjord versuchen.
Zielfisch ist Meerforelle (gern auch Lachs).
Gibt es für diesen Fisch Einschränkungen im Fjord? Laut Seekarte gibt es einige Schutzzonen. Generell wird es doch ähnlich wie in D sein,  in der Nähe von  Zuläufen = Angelverbot.
Wie steht es mit der Schonzeit, gefärbte Fische immer zurücksetzen, gibt es Unterschiede Meer – Fjord.? 
Gibt es bezüglich der Angelei im Fjord noch deutschsprachige Webseiten, wo ich Infos über die dortige Mefofischerei bekomme?
Fragen über Fragen, aber nächsten Samstag geht es endlich los!

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Pit der Barsch
> Pit, du kannst sie über weihnachten landen. Ich habe sie immer in grundnähe überlistet und ganz nach am ufer - nördliche seite an der schleuse zum meer - am geländer, welches zum meer zeigt (quer zur schleuse)


 

Wie sieht es eigendlich mit der ärztlichen Versorgung rund um Hvide Sande aus ???
Ist ein Krankenhaus in der Nähe ???
Wir haben schon böse Erfahrungen in Kolding machen müssen.


----------



## danmarkhuse (14. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Pit der Barsch
> Pit, du kannst sie über weihnachten landen. Ich habe sie immer in grundnähe überlistet und ganz nach am ufer - nördliche seite an der schleuse zum meer - am geländer, welches zum meer zeigt (quer zur schleuse)



....mach dir keine allzu große Hoffnung. Du kannst sie landen, aber im Dezember muß alles passen um eine "Handvoll" Heringe zu landen!


----------



## Brassenkönig (14. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moin moin, bin im Oktober wieder für ne Woche oben in Bjerregaard und wollte mal fragen, wie es um die Zeit so mit Plattfisch und Dorsch im Raum HS aussieht. Würde es evtl mal in der Brandung oder von Molen aus probieren. Letztes Jahr hab ich ordentlich Hering rausgeholt, wollte aber evtl auch paar Alternativen haben, nur Hering wird ja auch langweilig^^. Habe sonst im Fjord immer viel auf Barsch&Hecht gefischt, aber letztes Jahr konnte ich in der Hinsicht nit soo viel Erfolg verbuchen. Naja, wäre dankbar für Antworten...#6:vik:


----------



## danmarkhuse (14. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigendlich mit der ärztlichen Versorgung rund um Hvide Sande aus ???
> Ist ein Krankenhaus in der Nähe ???
> Wir haben schon böse Erfahrungen in Kolding machen müssen.



...das ist das nächste Krankenhaus: (ungefähr 20km entfernt)






*Deutsche stirbt vor dänischem Krankenhaus*

Erschienen am  22. April 2008 | Thomas Borchert, dpa


  Das *Krankenhaus* im dänischen Ringkøbing (Foto: sundhed.dk) 

  Eine deutsche Touristin ist am Freitag auf einem Parkplatz des Krankenhauses im dänischen Ringkøbing gestorben, weil sie mehr als eine Stunde keine medizinische Nothilfe bekommen hat. Wie die dänische Patientenvereinigung am Dienstag bestätigte, starb die 50-Jährige, nachdem die Bitte ihres Mannes um sofortige medizinische Hilfe 75 Minuten lang ungehört blieb.

*Telefon war außer Betrieb*

 Das deutsche Urlauberpaar sei von seinem Ferienhaus an der Nordsee zum kleinen *Krankenhaus* von Ringkøbing gefahren, weil die Frau unter starken Atembeschwerden litt. Das teilte der Sprecher der Patientenvereinigung, Erik Bach, mit. Zweimaliges Bitten des Mannes um Soforthilfe wurde mit dem Hinweis abgewiesen, er müsse sich telefonisch an den zuständigen Notarzt wenden. Das dafür vorgesehene Telefon im *Krankenhaus* war aber außer Betrieb. Die Gesundheitsbehörde bezeichnete den Vorfall als "extremes Pech" und "tragisches Unglück, das wohl kaum zu vermeiden war".

  Der Ort Ringkøbing liegt an der Westküste Dänemarks (Foto: Google Earth) 

 *Erfolglose Rettungsversuche*

 Die Frau blieb im Auto sitzen. Bei seiner dritten Bitte um Hilfe nach insgesamt 75 Minuten gab der Mann an, dass die Wartende nun gar nicht mehr atme. Daraufhin lief eine Krankenschwester mit zum Auto des Paares und leitete sofort Wiederbelebungsversuche ein. Sie blieben erfolglos.

*Todesursache ist unklar*

 Woran die Frau starb, blieb auch vier Tage nach dem Vorfall unklar. Die Obduktion im Rechtsmedizinischen Institut in Århus habe die Todesursache "nicht mit Sicherheit feststellen können", gab der Polizeichef von Ringkøbing, Carsten Hansen, an. Man wolle nun durch Laboranalysen von Gewebeproben Aufklärung schaffen. Das könne aber bis zu 30 Tage dauern.

*Chefarzt schließt Sprachprobleme aus*

 Der Chefarzt des Krankenhauses, Per Østergaard Jensen, erklärte, der Ehemann habe bei seinen Anfragen nicht deutlich gemacht, dass es sich um eine akute Notsituation gehandelt habe. "So wurde es mir von den beiden angesprochenen Mitarbeiterinnen übereinstimmend erklärt", sagte Jensen. Sprachprobleme wegen des auf Deutsch vorgebrachten Anliegens schloss er als Ursache für das Missverständnis aus: "Nein, hier sind immer Zehntausende Deutsche an der Nordseeküste. Wir haben auch im *Krankenhaus* täglich mit ihnen zu tun, das ist ganz normal."

*Patientenvereinigung erwägt Anzeige *

 Die Patientenvereinigung behalte sich juristische Schritte vor. Möglich sei auch eine polizeiliche Anzeige wegen unterlassener Hilfeleistung, erklärte Bach. Auf der Internetseite der Vereinigung zitiert er den mit ihm seit 15 Jahren persönlich bekannten Ehemann der Toten mit dem Satz: "So etwas könnte in Deutschland nicht vorkommen. Wenn man sich dort mit einem ernsthaft Kranken an ein *Krankenhaus* wendet, kann man mit Hilfe rechnen." Der inzwischen nach Deutschland zurückgekehrte Mann wünsche keinerlei Kontakte mit Medien, gab Bach an. Deshalb gäbe es auch keine genaueren Angaben über die Herkunft des Paares.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ich denke das wars dann wohl.|bigeyes


----------



## goeddoek (14. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin Pit #h

Wieso ? Wegen eines tragischen Vorfalls, der überall auf der Welt hätte passieren können ?

Das wäre schade :c

Das Ganze hatten wir übrigens schon > http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=125824&highlight=deutsche+stirbt+krankenhaus


----------



## Malte (14. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Das wäre schade :c
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=125824&highlight=deutsche+stirbt+krankenhaus



Wieso?

Es wird doch keiner gezwungen nach Dänemark zu fahren.


----------



## LAC (14. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ danmarkhuse
das alles passen muss um heringe zu landen im dezember ist normal, das grösste problem ist jedoch der angler, denn selbst zur saison fangen einige etwas mehr. Da wundert sich so manch ein rutenhalter - obwohl er auch mit einem paternoster arbeitet und nur 1 m daneben steht.
Einige angler können mir nicht sagen ob sie in grundnähe oder im mittelwasser angeln, wenn sie ihr geschirr versenken - und wenn die schleuse auf geht - dann ziehen sich fast alle angler zurück - auch in der saison  - die fische aber nicht.
Jedenfalls kann ich sagen, dass ich vor zwei jahren in zwei stunden einen halben eimer voll gemacht habe- also etwas mehr als eine hand voll. Ich betrachte dieses als sehr gut, jedoch gebe ich dir recht, es können auch tage dabei sein, wo man nur eine handvoll zieht - dieses aber auch in der saison - da ja alles passen muss.
Das fängt bei den gegebenheiten an und hört beim angler auf, wie ich es schon angeschnitten habe, wobei die kälte ja auch noch eine grosse rolle spielt, denn mir sind bald die finger abgefroren.

@ Pit
betreffend der ärztlichen versorgung, solltest du dir keine gedanken machen, die ist auch in dänemark gut, wobei das system etwas anders ist, als in deutschland.

Den tragischen fall, den danmarkhuse eingestellt hat ist ja durch die weltpresse gegangen und bekannt. Ich sehe dieses mit etwas anderen augen - natürlich ist es tragisch - jedoch wenn ich jemand ins krankenhaus fahre - dann ist das ein notfall - und werde sofort behandelt.

Die abwicklung in dänemark ist etwas anders - dieses solltest du wissen und ich sende dir gerne infomaterial per pn. bzw. wo es drauf ankommt - das man vorgezogen wird.

Der holmslandklit - die lange dünenreihe westlich vom ringköbingfjord, wo auch hvide sande liegt - ist ja dünn besiedelter streifen und man findet mehr ärzte unter den touristen in der saison, als in dieser region leben bzw. arbeiten - dieses ist aber normal und sollte ein ernstfall  eintreten, dann können probleme auftreten, denn man muss die person abholen und ins krankenhaus fahren - das kostet zeit - die oft ein leben kosten kann. Dieses ist oft der fall, wenn es um minuten geht z.b. beim unfall im meer, wenn man von der strömung erfasst wird und nicht mehr an land kommt, dann kommt eine ganze armada von rettungsleuten, mit boote sowie ein arzt und auch der hubschrauber wird eingesetzt - jedoch oft vergebens.
Das hat jedoch mit unkenntnisse bzw. leichtsinnigkeit zu tun.

Weiter südlicher von blaavand bis henne strand rücken sofort zwei rettungswagen mit ärzte aus z.b. auch das militär, wobei jedoch ein großes krankenhaus erst in esbjerg ist.

Bei uns ist ein unfall mit einen kleinkind passiert, es hat mit mama den friedhof besucht und ist dann mal eben auf einige grabsteine geklettert, wobei einer das kleinkind förmlich begraben hat, da kam die mama angelaufen, da sie den stein nicht entfernen konnte, da habe ich dieses gemacht und da sie blut im urin hatte - sofort bis nach esbjerg durchgefahren und nicht nach nr. nebel zum arzt, der dann fragt, wo tut es denn weh - ach dort - dann müssen wir sie sofort nach esbjerg ins krankenhaus bringen.

Da standen die türen schon auf in esbjerg, als ich mit dem kind ankam - sie lebt. Sie hat also nicht im wagen längere zeit warten müssen, weil noch welche ein pflaster bekamen.

Sollte einer jedoch ernsthaft krank sein, d.h. dass mit einer täglichen lebensgefahr zu rechnen ist, dann sollte man in nähe eines krankenhauses seinen urlaub verbringen bzw. ein aufenthalt dort machen, damit dieses lebensgefahr behoben wird.

Wenn es nicht geht, dann freut man sich jeden tag, wenn man morgens wach wird und licht sieht - so ist das leben - deshalb freue ich mich jeden morgen, denn ab ein alter kommt es bitzschnell - man merkt es nicht.

Wenn du also nicht täglich mit dem tode rechnen muss, dann kannst du dich frei bewegen auch in hvide sande - jedoch pass auf, dass du nicht ins wasser fällst beim angeln, das endet meistens tödlich, bevor der hubschrauber startet.

Pit, du kannst es versuchen - mein vater ist 92 jahre und mein mutter 89, die besuchen mich mit dem zug und freuen sich, wenn sie nach 700km aussteigen - das ist ein alter wo sie sich über jeden kilometer freuen, da jede minute zählt. Die krankenhäuser sind weit entfernt von den bahngleisen.
Gruss


----------



## Hunter79 (16. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Also ich bin gestern aus HS wieder gekommen und ausser Barsch,der größte 30cm in Nymindegab, habe ich nix gefangen.(Fjord,vom Steg)
Von der Mole aus habe ich mit Wattis geangelt und nach 2min war alles ab gefressen...
Andere Angler hatten auch keine besonderen Fangmeldungen.
Momentan geht da nicht viel oder ich war an den falschen stellen.(?).
Ein kleiner Beitrag für Euch da draussen


----------



## LAC (16. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Hunter79
Einen dreißig zentimeter barsch ist ja schon etwas, da der steg bzw. die stege in nymindegabe nicht die besten angelplätze am fjord sind. Man kann zwar barsche und rotaugen dort landen, jedoch jeder zehnte barsch ist nur optimal. Diese plätze werden jedoch gerne von anglern aufgesucht, da man glaubt, dort sind gute stellen. Sie sehen ja optimal von der strasse aus und man kann mit dem Fahrzeug dort parken und deshalb angelt dort jeder, ob gróß oder klein.
Weiter nördlich sind bessere stellen, jedoch ist dort kein steg.

Was soll momentan in hs laufen ? das frage ich mich auch - nichts kann ich nur sagen

Hvide sande ist nur gut für saisonfische und die sind nicht da - habe mal vor einigen tagen ein stündchen versucht, ob ich noch welche erwische - nichts besonderes, außer dass der nachbar eine mefo am haken hatte, jedoch nicht landen konnte und ich einen nachläufer.

Für andere fischarten ist es kein optimaler ort, jedoch ein bischen angeln und hier und da mal, hat man einen am haken - das geht in hs immer. Dafür fahre ich aber nicht nach hs, denn dieses kann ich überall haben. 
Für mich ist hs nur für drei/vier fischarten gut -  hering, hornhecht und wenn alles stimmt,  die makrele von land sowie aal in der nordsee.  Alle anderen fischarten sind zwar da, jedoch um sie zu überlisten, habe ich andere vorstellungen von fangplätzen bzw vorkommen bzw. grösse.
Der fjord ist gut für barsch und hecht und dann ist sein reichtum erschöpft, außer man möchte etwas stippen und geht auf rotaugen
Zwei seltene arten wie der helt (schnäpel) sowie der maifisch (heringsartiger) kommen auch noch vor, wenn man erfolg haben will, jedoch nur wenn man die fngplätze kennt sowie die fangmethode. Wobei die heringsartigen maifische (alse u.finte) auch saisonfische sind, d.h. sie sind nur zu bestimmten zeiten dort.
Die fischauswahl ist nicht groß, jedoch ist für mich hs, der beste platz in europa für hornhecht - ich kenne keinen besseren vom mittelmeer über atlantik bis hin zur ostsee, wo die fischart in solchen stückzahlen vorkommt. 
Wenn man erfolg haben will beim angeln in hs, sollte man den urlaub nach den saisonfischen planen, alles andere sieht nicht erfolgsversprechend aus. Außer man fährt mit dem kutter raus, dann kann man auch kapitale dorsche landen, wobei ich den fangplatz "weisse riff" als zweitrangig einstufe - die fangstatistik sieht jedoch jedoch gut aus.


----------



## angler1996 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@LAC
Das ist ja keine gute Vorausschau für die geplanten Tage in HS. Werde die Angeln aber trotzdem mitbringen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Hunter79 (17. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Trotzdem ist es schön in HV. In Skjern,glaube ich, kann man auch noch ganz gut
angeln.In Nymindegab beim Steg hat man noch die möglichkeit mit einem Boot auf Hecht zu gehen.
Die Barsche sind alle mit Tauwurm gefangen worden.
Der Gesamteindruck von der Landschaft war sehr schön.


----------



## börnie (17. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



lydum art center schrieb:


> @ hunter79
> einen dreißig zentimeter barsch ist ja schon etwas, da der steg bzw. Die stege in nymindegabe nicht die besten angelplätze am fjord sind. Man kann zwar barsche und rotaugen dort landen, jedoch jeder zehnte barsch ist nur optimal. Diese plätze werden jedoch gerne von anglern aufgesucht, da man glaubt, dort sind gute stellen. Sie sehen ja optimal von der strasse aus und man kann mit dem fahrzeug dort parken und deshalb angelt dort jeder, ob gróß oder klein.
> Weiter nördlich sind bessere stellen, jedoch ist dort kein steg.
> 
> ...




#6#6#6....100% lac


----------



## LAC (17. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@996,
ohne angel läuft ja gar nichts - du solltest sie mitbringen und wenn du den ganzen tag angelst, wirst du auch fische landen. Momentan würde ich dir empfehlen, alles in grundnähe anzubieten, wenn du im bereich der schleuse(meerseite) in hs angeln willst, denn die pelagischen arten sind verschwunden.
Die grundfische jedoch wie platte und auch dorsch sowie einige andere sind noch da.
Wünsche dir glück


----------



## angler1996 (18. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@LAC 
danke für die Wünsche; werde sehen, was ich dem Meer
abtrotzen kann. Schließlich heißt es ja :*Angelsport *und nicht: *geschenkte Fische#h*
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (19. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

wo habt ihr die Wattis erworben? weil in HS direkt waren die nicht wirklich preiswert.
Danke im Voraus 
Gruß A.


----------



## logg92 (20. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin, 

wie siehts eigentlich zur Zeit mit den Heringen aus? Bin in den Herbstferien endlich wieder da!

Edit: Was haltet ihr davon, wenn die Heringe da sind, es mal mit totem Hering auf Dorsch zu probieren? Hatte mir gedacht, nen Stein als Gewicht, mit relativ dünner Schnur an nen dreichfach Wirbel, weil im Hafen ja gerne mal was abreißt und dann den Hering auftreiben lassen, so nen Meter bis 1,5 überm Grund. 

mfG
Sebastian


----------



## LAC (20. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



logg92 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie siehts eigentlich zur Zeit mit den Heringen aus? Bin in den Herbstferien endlich wieder da!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,
momentan läuft gar nichts mit heringe - jedoch kann sich dieses schnell ändern - ich habe es nicht im griff, wann sie kommen, sie kennen auch nicht den ferienplan.

Ich liebe das experimentieren und wenn du glaubst du kannst damit dorsche überlisten, dann lohnt sich diese monatge und einen tag damit zu angeln,  dann kannst du sagen, es hat geklappt oder nicht. Dorsche fressen heringe,  bedenke jedoch, die herbstheringe sind sehr gross, nicht dass der hering grösser ist als der dorsch, dann bekommt er angst und schwimmt weg.*lach
Es kann aber auch sein, dass du damit die kapitalen fängst, die sonst keiner fängt.
Viel glück - beim testen.


----------



## TapfererSchneider (21. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Otto

Ich bins nochmal, sag mal weiß du obs im Fjord auch Aale gibt? Lohnt es sich nachts die Angeln auf Grund zu legen???  #c

Gruß Andreas


----------



## LAC (21. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Tapferer Schneider
Andreas, im fjord kannst du auch aale fangen. Würde dir aber empfehlen an der schleuse bzw. im hafen in HS sie zu angeln. Mit tauwurm und im mittelwasser, d.h. etwa ein meter über grund. Nicht auf grund, dann beissen nur die krabben.
Im fjord - in nymindegab - am steeg, habe ich vor etwa zwei wochen mich mit einem angler unterhalten, als einer auf barsch ging  (mit tauwurm), dann bekam er einen kräftigen biss  und die pose war verschwunden, es war ein aal, leider konnte er ihn nicht landen, da ja sehr viel schilf dort ist und der aal sofort auf grund durchs schilf zieht.
War lustig anzusehen, er zog ab, jedoch hatte der angler keine chance ihn richtig zu drillen. Spannende angelei von 10 minuten - einige male konnte er ihn etwas drillen - muss ein kapitaler gewesen sein -  bis nichts mehr ging, dann war der aal mit pose verschwunden. 
Ich gehe nur an der schleuse sowie im hafen auf aal.
Gruss Otto


----------



## logg92 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



> Hallo,
> momentan läuft gar nichts mit heringe - jedoch kann sich dieses schnell ändern - ich habe es nicht im griff, wann sie kommen, sie kennen auch nicht den ferienplan.
> 
> Ich liebe das experimentieren und wenn du glaubst du kannst damit dorsche überlisten, dann lohnt sich diese monatge und einen tag damit zu angeln, dann kannst du sagen, es hat geklappt oder nicht. Dorsche fressen heringe, bedenke jedoch, die herbstheringe sind sehr gross, nicht dass der hering grösser ist als der dorsch, dann bekommt er angst und schwimmt weg.*lach
> ...



Hey, 

dann hoffe ich mal, dass sie sich im laufe der Woche aufmachen zur Schleuse. Sonntag Mittag bin ich endlich wieder da. Die Montage mit dem toten Hering probier ich mal. 

Gruß 
logg92


----------



## cb9975 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo! 

Fahre am 04.10. zum 3. mal nach HS. Bisher waren wir nur im Sommer dort und waren fischtechnisch recht erfolgreich (Hornhechte & Makrelen & Aal), die Grundfischerei im Hafen war wegen der Krabben ein absoluter Fehlschlag. Dieses Mal möchte ich mich beim Brandungsangeln in Argab versuchen und mich würde interessieren wie weit ungefähr ausgeworfen werden muss oder was noch so zu beachten ist|kopfkrat. 
Über Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar !!!
Desweiteren habe ich noch eine Frage zur Gesundheitsversorgung. Da meine Frau im 5. Monat schwanger :vik: ist suchen wir noch einen Frauenarzt zur 
Sicherheit im Umkreis von HS. 

Danke im vorraus, Carsten


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Carsten,#h

was den Frauenarzt angeht,rufe doch einfach mal in Hvide Sande im Turistenbüro an.Dort arbeiten ein paar deutsch 
sprechende Damen.Die sollten dir doch einen Tip geben können.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## maki1980 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Oder wenn es brennt halt nach Ringköbing ins KH.
Wir sind zu dieser Zeit in Tingodden wo seit Ihr?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## LutzLutz (24. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

zum brandungsangeln kann ich dir so viel sagen dass du hauptsächlich butt kriegen wirst. am besten ist du suchst den fisch sprich alle distanzen. in der ganzen region kann es auch sein das du überall krabben hast, dann ist ein platzwechsel angebracht bzw. musst du eine distanz finden wo keine sind oder mit auftrieb angeln. ich kann dir nur raten auf 10-30 metern zu fischen dort wirst du am meisten plattfisch bekommen#6...garantiere ich dir


----------



## Chrissi9776 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin, 

bin auch ab 04.10. für zwei Wochen in der Ecke, vielleicht könnte man ja mal gemeinsam versuchen ein paar Fische zu überlisten.

Sind in Skaven Strand.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## steamer (24. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo chrissi
bin ab 11.10 in hs.....wenn du lust....und zeit hast...und das wetter stimmt
können wir uns gerne zum brandungsangeln verabreden...oder ist das nicht dein ding???
ansonsten werde ich wenn der verkehr es zuläßt...und der herring da ist
am samstag ab 11.10. ca 11:00 rechts von der scheuse aus(in richtig meer) fischen
schwarzer opel mit ....cux kennzeichen...und callaway cap...einfach ansprechen
es wäre nett wenn du schon mal ab den 04.10. eine kleine message...was so geht.. ins netz stellst
nehme mein laptop mit und bin dann fast immer erreichbar
g.
steamer


----------



## cb9975 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

tach!

danke für die prompten antworten.
bezüglich der arztversorgung habe ich bereits im turistbüro in hs angerufen. das dk system ist etwas komplizierter als in der brd. erst hausarzt dann evtl. krankenhaus bzw. facharzt per überweisung. 
durch das dk-forum (danke nochmal für den tipp#6)habe ich erfahren, daß es besser ist im notfall gleich esbjerg ins kh zu fahren. was ich aber nicht hoffe.
wir sind vom 4. bis zum 11.10. in argab (tingodden) und wollen brandungsangeln und evtl. ein paar heringe an der schleuse fangen bzw. alles andere was zu erbeuten ist.
wegen der netten krebse von letzten jahr hab ich mir bereits auftriebsvorfächer gekauft. es kann nur besser werden. 
habe gestern nochmal die seite des ferienhausanbieter www.esmarch.dk  
besucht. die verfügen über super satellitenbilder von goggle earth. 
wer lust hat mit uns würmer zu "baden"  ;-) ist willkommen. 

@steamer
werde nach unserer ankunft in der heimat einen bericht einstellen. haben im urlaub leider:c kein internet.
gruss carsten


----------



## Chrissi9776 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ steamer & cb9975

Moin Ihr beiden,

also Internet haben wir im Urlaub auch, denn leider kann ich keinen Urlaub mehr ganz ohne zu arbeiten machen.

Brandungsangeln ist an sich schon für mich interessant die entsprechende Rute und Vorfächer gehen auf jeden Fall mit und sehr gerne können wir uns treffen zum Würmerbaden, wobei ich zugeben muss das ich mit der Sache bis auf ein paar vergebliche Versuche im Raum Juelsminde keine Erfahrung habe.

Wenn ich als Anfänger der vielleicht doch mal die ein oder andere "dumme" Frage stellt willkommen bin sehr gerne.

Das mit den Heringen an der Schleuse wollte ich auch mal testen, sowie den Forellenpuff der gleich bei uns ums eck ist vom Haus aus.

Unser Auto ist ein silberner Astra Kombi links unten auf der Heckscheibe mit einem Aufkleber vom DK-Forum.de und Offenbacher Kennzeichen das berühmt berüchtigte OF.

Vielleicht sollten wir mal die Handynummern austauschen per PN oder eMail das könnte die kommunikation vor Ort erleichtern.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## börnie (25. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



cb9975 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> die Grundfischerei im Hafen war wegen der Krabben ein absoluter Fehlschlag.




moin moin,

kleiner vorschlag zum erfolgreichen grundfischen in und um den hafen von HS.

es kommt auf das vorfach an :

-30er mono, ca. 2m lang.
-auf das vorfach, je nach ködergewicht, 2-3 kleine auftriebskugeln**  fädeln (ködernadel). 
-50-60cm vor dem haken ein stopper binden. zur not tut´s auch ein mega-kleines bleischrot. 
der auftriebkörper rutscht bis zu diesem stopper. 

im wasser sieht das dann so aus :
-feederkorb/blei/ tiroler liegt auf dem grund.
-ca. 1,40-1,50m darüber treibt unser kleiner auftriebskörper.
-50cm darunter unser köder.
das heißt, dass der köder etwas schräg über dem blei (wegen der strömung) in 1,40-1,50 meter über dem grund schwebt.

durch veränderung der distanz zwischen auftriebskörper und köder, kann man die entfernung von köder zum grund, dem krabbenbestand anpassen. 

das geht in HS gaaaaanz wunderbar, bringt viele fische und ganz wenig ärger mit den bösen krabben.

viele grundfische stehen in HS wegen der krabben NICHT mehr auf dem grund (bzw. fressen dort).
das liegt daran weil sie es gewohnt sind, wegen des extremen krabbenbestand , nahrung über dem grund aufzunehmen.

viel erfolg !
--------

**für wenige cent kann man in angelläden auftriebskörper in tüten verpackt bekommen. meistens werden sie zum karpfen- oder forellenfischen benutzt. sie sind aus styro. es gibt aber auch noch andere.
ob es die in HS gibt weiß ich nicht. daher am besten von zuhause mitbringen...


----------



## cb9975 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moin!

ich würde mich bezüglich des brandungsangeln auch als anfänger bezeichnen. denn abgesehen vom ulaub in dänemark hab ich keine möglichkeit zum brandungsangeln. leider:r! 
von uns aus sind 630 km bis hvide sande.
danke für den tipp mit den vorfächern, denke selber machen dürfte auch viel billiger sein als fertige zu kaufen.
werde nochmal den askari katalog durchforsten. 
@ chrissi : können wir machen.
gruss carsten


----------



## steamer (25. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

börnie
super idee...kenne das aus cux mit den krabben...nervt total
250 wattis mit 4 peitschen .......in 2 std ....waren früher keine seltenheit...seit 2007
ich nehme eine kleine wasserkugel
als ......"triebkörper" ...allerdings mit zwei stoppern
so halte ich die wattis oder die kleinen heringe immer 1 m. über den grund.....macht die ganze angelei.....viel erfolgreicher und 
entspannender
gruß steamer
p.s. habe es allerdings noch nie....so... in hs versucht...werde aber mitte okt  bericht erstatten#h


----------



## cb9975 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

im hafen von cux? macht sich dort ebbe und flut stark bemerkbar?


----------



## cb9975 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin!

Sind im Sanddornkiosken eigentlich immer Wattwürmer vorrätig oder ist ist es besser sie vor zubestellen?
Im Sommer gab es zwar immer welche aber wie sieht es im Herbst aus?

Gruß Carsten


----------



## steamer (27. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

gute morgen
euch allen

frage zum we
was macht der hering in hs?
ist er schon da?
oder was geht sonst so

postet doch mal was

g.
steamer|wavey:


----------



## Kai Schliecker (27. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moinsen an alle ,

komme gerage aus DK wieder . Das Wetter war der Hammer ( Malle kann nicht besser sein ) 

Leider sind kaum Heringe in Hvide Sande . Barsch geht in Nymindegab. Und beim Put & Take geht doch immer was .

Mein Tip´s : Klegod , Skjern , aber die sindja bekannt .

Schönen Urlaub .


----------



## cb9975 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin!

Hast du  nur auf Hering im Hafen angelt oder auch auf Platte an der Mole/Strand?

Gruss Carsten


----------



## crazyFish (27. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Mit Klegod habe ich noch ne Rechnung offen, war letzen Sommer mit meinem alten Herrn da oben und wir waren zweimal an der Anlage. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich da schon mit 12 im Familienurlaub einmal war, als ich nur im Urlaub mit meinem Vater geangelt habe.
Dreimal an einer Forellenanlage und dreimal Schneider, dat geht nicht. Allein deswegen muss ich auf jeden Fall in den nächsten Jahren HS noch einen Besuch abstatten und wenn ich den ganzen Urlaub nur in Klegod sitze .


----------



## Costas (27. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo

Seit einem Jahr wohne ich in der Nähe von Hvide Sande und bin seitdem - zwangsweise, wenn man hier wohnt - ein passionierter Angler geworden. Von den Auen und Put&Take-Seen habe habe ich einiges erlebt.

Wo mir noch Erfahrung und Erfolge fehlen, ist beim Brandungsangeln. War bis jetzt nur 4 Mal da und habe insgesamt nur 6 übermassige Platten gefangen. Ich habe also vor, ab Oktober und über den ganzen Winter regelmässig an der Westküste Jütlands auf Plattfische und Dorsche zu angeln. Wer gerade in der Region ist und Lust auf Brandungsangeln hat, kann sich gern melden.

@cb9755: Sandormkiosken hat nicht immer Wattis. Am besten vorher anrufen (dort sprechen alle Deutsch) und nach der nächsten Anlieferung fragen, denn sie sind an guten Fischtagen schnell weg.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Bobsi (29. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin,

habe es am 18.09. an der Mole in Hvide Sande auf Hering probiert.Ging gar nix.
War froh, dass ich wenigstens einen Silberling mitnehmen konnte. 
Im Oktober wird wohl was gehen.


----------



## LAC (29. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo zusammen,
war mal kurz in barcelona - betreffend der heringe muss man noch ein wenig warten. Obwohl hvide sande reichlich nach fisch stinkt, lassen sie sich nicht locken vom geruch.
Ich glaube ab den nächsten 10 tagen werden die ersten trupps eintreffen.
Werde jedoch in den nächsten 3 tagen ein versuch starten - ob es sich schon lohnt -
berichte dann. Put&take anlagen laufen immer - wenn fische drin sind. Komme gerade von einer und mein freund sowie ich haben in zwei std  zusammen 6 stck zwischen 1 und 2 kg landen können.


----------



## cb9975 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo!

@LAC 
Läuft denn schon was bei den anderen Fischen (Platte etc.)?
Sind ab Samstag in Argab:q.

Gruss Carsten


----------



## maki1980 (30. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin nach DK,

womit habt ihr die Forellen gefangen?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## TapfererSchneider (30. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Tatsächlich, jetzt sinds nur noch zwei Tage dann gehts endlich wieder nach HS. Kanns kaum noch erwarten, und das Auto ist auch schon vollgepackt... Hoffe nur das Wetter is besser als hier bei uns... |wavey:


----------



## LAC (30. September 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ cb9975
Carsten, wie es mit anderen fischen momentan läuft, kann ich dir nicht sagen - bin gerade mal 48 Std in dänemark und bin nur auf forelle mal als ausgleich gegangen, da ich ja auch noch etwas anderes im kopf habe außer angeln - jedoch läuft immer was, wenn man es richtig anstellt.
@ maki1980
Daniel, die frorellen haben wir mit tauwürmern verhaftet - jedoch nicht mit gekauften, die sind zwar dick, jedoch nicht so fängig - dieses habe ich festgestellt. Es ist zwar eigenartig, jedoch muss es etwas mit dem geruch bzw. mit der erde, wo sie aufgezogen werden zu tun haben. Ich hole sie mir aus dem garten und mache 3 Stück am haken, dieses steht zwar nicht im lehrbuch, jedoch verbuche ich damit gute erfolge. Wie eine kleine krake bewegen sich die würmer am haken - kannst auch einen kleinen drilling nehmen, dann verlierst du keine beim drill - gemein diese angelei - aber in einem forellenpuff - wo die forellen ohne flossen schwimmen und der geschmack auch nicht der beste ist -  sollte man alle methoden anwenden, die erlaubt sind, damit man für sein geld ein gegenwert bekommt, denn fische sind das nicht mehr.  

@ Tapferer Schneider
gute fahrt und erfolg beim angeln wünsche ich dir.


----------



## maki1980 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hi Otto,

danke für die Antwort.
Kann mir schon vorstellen wie du die Würmer an den Haken bringst.
Mache das Gleiche hier in der Elbe auf Aal.
Hast du die Würmer auftreibend über Grund oder an der Pose angeboten?
Wir werden am Samstag für sieben Tage in Tingodden eintreffen und wollen uns wie jedes Jahr um die Forellen kümmern. Außerdem bin ich noch am überlegen ob ich im Fjord ein bisschen durch die Gegend stampfe um die Barsche und Hechte zu erschrecken :O)

Lieben Gruß aus Hamburg

Daniel


----------



## Chrissi9776 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

So in der Art habe ich das ab Sonntag auch vor, jedoch nuoch mit der Option in der Brandung mein glück zu versuchen.

ich werde morgen nochmal die netten Boardis anschreiben mit denen ich bisher in Kontakt war die auch zu diesem zeitpunkt in de Ecke sind.

gruß
Chrissi


----------



## maki1980 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Die Brandung ist dort auch immer ein Versuch wert.
Nur habe ich irgendwann zu gunsten der Ostsee entschieden und das Brandungsangeln in Hvide Sande aufgegeben. 

Kleiner Tipp:
nicht zu Weit hinaus schmeissen. Die Fische stehen fast immer in der ersten Rinne da sich dort die Wellen brechen und Futter aufgewirbelt wird

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## cb9975 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo!

hab heute beim sanddornkiosken angerufen um wattwürmer zu bestellen.
laut dem verkäufer laufen die heringsfänge an der schleuse langsam an. platte vom strand sind wohl gut zu fangen.
warten wirs mal ab und schauen was ab samstag passiert.

gruss carsten


----------



## steamer (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

cb...............viel spaß....bin in gedanken auch schon in hs
drücke die daumen...das alles so läuft wie du es dir gewünscht hast
ein dickes petri
g.
steamer#h


----------



## börnie (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Hi Otto,
> 
> danke für die Antwort.
> Kann mir schon vorstellen wie du die Würmer an den Haken bringst.
> Mache das Gleiche hier in der Elbe auf Aal.



du fischt in der elbe mit drilling auf aal ?


@lac
in einem forellenpuff, in dem die fische keine flossen mehr haben, geht man einfach nicht mehr angeln. dann macht man sich auch nicht an den mißständen mitschuldig !


----------



## LAC (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Maik1980
mit pose angeboten - etwa ein 1,3 m tief

@ Börnie
fische, die für den verkauf in zuchtanstalten zu monster gezüchtet werden, damit angler dicke fische in den forellenpuffs landen können, haben fast alle probleme - wenn man sie unter der lupe nehmen würde. 
Damit meine ich die regenbogenforellen ( die ja nicht heimisch ist) für die put&take anlagen sowie für den fischladen, wo sie ab einer bestimmten grösse und durch futter ( rotes fleisch) als lachsforelle über den ladentisch gehen. 
Auch besatzfische sind davon betroffen, wenn man kapitale brocken besetzen will. Und ein gewässerwart vom angelverein muss ganz schön aufpassen - wenn er die ahnung hat - wie sein besatz ist - denn er könnte einen großen schaden anrichten im fliessgewasser, wo ja keine regenbogenforelle eingesetzt werden darf und im angepachtetet see - der etwa vergleichbar ist mit der put&take anlage, wenn man dicke fische besetzt bzw. reichlich fischarten hat.

Jedenfalls sind die besitzer der put&take anlagen ja erfahren im kauf von fische da sie ständig kaufen müssen - der laden muss rollen und gefragt sind - dicke fische.

Nun möchte ich nicht alle probleme anschneiden, jedenfalls werden sie in massen gezüchtet, gehältert und gemästet - dieses hat folgende auswirkung, zum teil haben sie ihre natürliche form verloren und ein weiterer punkt ist, ihre brustflossen werden - durch die massenhaltung - angefressen, sie sind verkümmert und zum teil ist nur noch der beugemuskel (M.flexor pinae pectoralis) vorhanden. Paarige brustflossen benötigt der fisch jedoch für die steuerung, gleichgewicht, fotbewegung und zum tasten.
Das muss man nicht wissen - hauptsache der fisch hat 3 kg, dann ist ja alles ok für den angler.
Und da diese robuste regenbogenforelle nicht so empfindlich ist, kann sie förmlich in schlammteichen gezüchten werden - das macht sich dann noch im geschmack bemerkbar.

Börnie, ich bin kein put&take angler, jedoch geh ich hier und da mal mit und wenn ich dabei bin, halte ich dann auch die angel rein - mache auch einige versuche - wie sie reagieren usw. dieses ist für mich viel interessanter - ob sie auf bestimmte geräusche reagieren usw. usw. das macht richtig spass z.b. wenn ich sie anfüttere mit kieselsteine - es ist die günstigste methode - dann kommen sie ganz schnell. Dieses geräusch kennen sie von klein an. Im natürlichem gewässer sind sie verschwunden - ich spreche von bachforellen - da die regenbogenforellen ja nicht heimisch ist.

Mitschuldig machen sich alle, die die kapitalen fische lieben - ob in einer anlage oder im laden - sie kommen aus "zuchtanstalten" wo sie für den verkauf zu zig tausenden gemästet werden und da treten reichlich probleme auf bei den tieren - aber eine abgefressene brustflosse schmälert nicht das gewicht - das zählt ja nur in diesen anlagen bzw. im laden.


----------



## maki1980 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@börnie

Wie kommst du denn darauf?
Ich benutze Grundsätzlich keine Drillinge.

@ Otto:

Vielen Dank für die Info. werde ich mal versuchen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## LAC (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@maki1980
Daniel, drillinge setzt man ja auch nur ein, bei grosse fische wie dorsch und viele andere, die sind ja nicht in der elbe. 
In den put&take anlagen haben ja die fische ein maul wie ein scheunentor und da die meisten sie mit der flimmernden chemiepaste überlisten, fällt der happen nicht so schnell ab, wenn man einen drilling nimmt - alles im sinne um günstig zum erfolg zu kommen. Aber die put&take besitzer machen sich auch gedanken, wie sie erfolge verbuchen, deshalb haben einige regeln eingeführt, damit sie mehr gewinn machen. So ist das im geschäftsleben.
In hvide sande sehe ich des öfteren angler, die auch mit einem paternoster nur mit drillinge bestückt, auf mefos gehen - da die mefos oft in kleinen trupps an der schleuse stehen - sie setzen die reisstechnik ein. Ich nenne sie zocker.
Es geht auch mit einem einzelhaken - wenn er gross genug ist, wenn das material sowie der haken ganz fein ist, geht es auch, jedoch hat man nur erfolg, wenn man angeln und drillen kann. Und täglich kommen neue systeme raus, da einige sich damit befassen wie man sie überlisten kann bzw. am haken bekommt - damit verdienen sie geld und wenn es nur ein wollfaden ist für hornhechte.
Gruss Otto


----------



## Costas (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo

Sind die Chancen gut, im Oktober/November in HS Meerforellen mit Spinnfischen zu fangen? Oder besser an der Ostsee mit Wathose versuchen?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Costas
Die ostsee in dänemark ist ein eldorado für mefos, denn dort werden vom touristikverband mefos für angler ausgesetzt. Was will man mehr. 
In hs muss man ganz schön lange angeln um eine zu erwischen und wenn der wind richtig knallt, dann läuft gar nichts mehr, da man die nordsee nicht mit der ostsee vergleichen kann - die südliche bereich dänemarks ist bestens für mefos geeignet. 
HS ist nur gut für hering u. hornhecht und wer das surfen liebt, d.h. dort ist reichlich wind und auch schöne wellen und am holmslandklit kann man schöne strandspaziergänge machen, die hunde mal richtig laufen lassen und mit dem sand kämpfen den man zwischen den zähnen hat. 
Eine tolle gegend die besondere reize hat - man muss sie lieben. 
Der südliche bereich (ostsee) mit den kleinen inseln, nennt man nicht umsonst die dän adria - dort können sich kaum wellen entwickeln, wie sie in der nodsee vorkommen. HS steht ja des öfteren unter wasser - so kann es dort knallen, auch das muss man mal erlebt haben, damit man sich ein bild machen kann - wenn die nordsee das wort hat.


----------



## steamer (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

an alle die am we nach hs oder in die umgebung fahrt
alles gute .....eine gute fahrt...kommt gesund wieder
und viel glück beim fischen
lass mal was von euch hören
g.
steamer


----------



## cb9975 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

nacht!

danke steamer in 26 Std gehts ab nach hs.
halte euch auf dem laufenden.

gruss carsten


----------



## Chrissi9776 (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Danke Steamer,

wir starten in 24h und 25 Minuten #h|supergri


----------



## gallus (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Gute Nacht!!

@ Costas,
    die Chance steht garnicht so schlecht ne (dicke)Mefo in HV im Oktober zu
    verhaften.Die beiden Molen bieten genug Nahrung und Deckung für Salmos.

    Und das gute in DK ist dasz Du sie auch angeln darfst,gefärbte werden natürlich
    zurück gesetzt.

    Bin ab 21.10.08 auch vor Ort.

    Ostsee ist natürlich um einiges besser,jedenfalls was SH an geht.
    Bei uns in MV haben wir natürlich SCHONZEIT.


----------



## Costas (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

LAC+Gallus, 
Danke für die Tipps betreffend MeFo in HS. Ich werde es zuerst im Vejle-Fjord versuchen. HS ist nur ein (Gross-)Katzensprung von mir weg und ich werde es dort auch mal von den Molen aus probieren.

@Gallus, du schreibst:
"     Und das gute in DK ist, dass Du sie auch angeln darfst, gefärbte werden natürlich zurück gesetzt."

Meinst hier freiwillig zurücksetzen? Ich habe die dänischen Bestimmungen so verstanden, dass die gefärbten erst nach dem 15.11. und bis zum 15.01. geschützt sind |kopfkrat . Kann das sonst jemand bestätigen?


----------



## gallus (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Soweit ich weisz sind gefärbte Mefo´s
immer geschüzt.


----------



## tommy-112 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin Moin
Fahre am 11.10 nach Hive Sande hat einer mal infos was gerade geht.
Danke und gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## logg92 (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin, 

wieder aus Hvide Sande da. Vier Heringe gefangen und nen paar Flundern. In Hvide Sande hat es auf Heringe kaum geklappt aber in Thorsminde haben die Platten aber ganz gut gebissen. Allerdings auch viele kleine. Aber ich denke die Heringe kommen so langsam, für uns leider etwas zu spät. Schön war es trotzdem.


----------



## Costas (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@logg92

Wo gibt's in Thorsminde gute Angelplätze für Platten? Kann man dort in der Nähe Würmer kaufen oder muss man nach HS fahren?


----------



## LAC (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ logg92
Schade mit den heringen - ich hatte es ja schon angeschnitten - so langsam kommen sie jetzt - alles hat sich verschoben in den letzten jahren. Momentan verschieben sich auch die häuser in grönland, sie verschwinden langsam im kiesfeld -da sie keinen festen boden mehr haben. Wir werden uns nasse socken holen, bei der erderwärmung. Auch die ornithologen wundern sich, wir hatten einen tierfotografen bei uns - er wollte die grossen vogelschwärme fotografieren - sie waren noch nicht in da, nur wenige hat er erwischt auf den feldern am filsö, wo keine menschenseele ist und einen fischadler in der ho bucht.  
Das es mit den heringen nicht gelaufen ist - schade. Erfreulich zu lesen, dass der urlaub trotzdem gut war 
Wie ist es denn gelaufen mit dem experiment - toter hering auf dorsch - war es eine tote hose, oder hast du einige exemplare damit überlisten können.
Gruß


----------



## Chrissi9776 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin,

bin gerade aus HS zurück wieder im Ferienhaus, hab heute als absoluter Anfänger rechts am Hafenausgang 5 Heringe in 2 Stunden verhaftet, ob das nun gut oder schlecht war kann ich ergo nicht beurteilen Spaß hat es allemal gemacht.

mit venlige Hilsen
Chrissi


----------



## steamer (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo chrissi

danke für deine info......hast du meinen rat befolgt..und dir das 
entsprechende system noch besorgt?
denke wenn das wetter in hs genauso ist wie hier in cux
dürfte es von tag zu tag besser werden
vielleicht sehen wir uns ja am samstag
g.steamer:vik:


----------



## Chrissi9776 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin nach Cux,

hab leider das Vorfach nicht mehr bekommen, hab uns gestern so standart dinger in HS gekauft auch die sind fängig :q

Wann genau schlägst Du Samstag hier oben auf?

Wollen heute mal nach Nymdegab an den Steg vielleicht können wir ja den ein oder anderen Barsch überlisten.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## steamer (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moinsen chrissis

werde am samstag um 05:00 starten.....und wenn ich gut durch komme bin ich gegen 10:00 - 10:30 in hs
wollte es zuerst es auf hering probieren.....wenn nichts gehen sollte.....kommen die brandungsangel zum einsatz....denn ewig
halten sich meine wattis nicht

solltest du am samstag morgen in nn auf barsch gehen.....halte ich natürlich an....um hallo zu sagen.....


wo genau hast du auf hering geangelt?
direkt vor der schleuse?  oder????
war schon viel los...standen sie schon in zweier reihen?

g.
steamer


----------



## Chrissi9776 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Huhu,

also in zweier reihen standen Sie noch nicht, werde Samstag wenn das wetter mitspielt wieder auf Hering gehen denke ich.

habe hier geangelt:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sadd...15399&sspn=0.006504,0.022402&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16

und will es Samstag hier versuchen:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sadd...12145&sspn=0.006504,0.022402&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=16

Gruß
Chrissi

Der es gerne auch mal wieder in der Brandung versuchen möchte, vielleicht können wir das ja gemeinsam machen.


----------



## logg92 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin, 

@Costa

also in Thorsminde an der Schleuse auf der Fjordseite. Das funktioniert aber nur wenn die Tore da zu sind, sonst ist die Strömung zu stark. Würmer gibts da nicht, da ist zwar nen Laden, der auch Tauwürmer und getrocknete Wattis anbietet aber auf die läuft nicht viel. Musst du leider nach HS fahrn und Wattis oder Seeringler kaufen. Dann am besten mit Pose, da Kraben leider übermäßig da sind. Auftriebskugeln stören die Platten nach meiner Erfahrung auch, also bleibt nur die Pose.

@Lydum Art Center

Ja, der Urlaub war toll. Das Feriehaus auch eigentlich alles, bis auf die Heringe. Aber das macht auch nichts. Das was ich mit dem Auftreiben vorhatte habe ich gar nicht mehr versucht, die Zeit hat einfach nicht ausgereicht -leider. Muss ich beim nächsten mal probieren. Ich denke auch das die Erderwärmung daran Schuld ist. Man muss gucken, ob sich das vortsetzt denke ich mal.


----------



## Angelprofesor (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

#hHallo, bin ab 25.10.2008 in Hvide Sande und wurde mich freuen über jede Info. wie ist zu Zeit mit Herings fang.
Aus erfahrung war Oktober bis jetzt immer sehr gut.
Otto wenn du zeit haben soltest in der Zeit zwischen 25.10. - 08.11.08 in HS an der Schleuse zu schauen ich bin dort, wurde mich freuen dich kennenzulernen.|wavey:
MfG 
Angelprofessor


----------



## Chrissi9776 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Also heute war es nicht sonderlich gut, es waren welche da aber ich habe mir sagen lassen es soll schon besser gewesen sein.

Chrissi


----------



## cb9975 (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo zusammen!

Bin gerade aus Hs zurückgekommen und will nen kleinen Bericht erstatten.
Habe hauptsächlich von Argab Strand auf Plattfisch geangelt und war fürs erste mal recht erfolgreich.

Samstag: 3 kl. Flundern, sehr windig und einen nassen Arsch wie ich ihn seit meiner BW Zeit nicht mehr gehabt habe.
Wurfweite bis 30m. Wattis.
Abgesehen von einem Rutenbruch#q beim Auswurf war es ein geiler Tag#6. Meine bessere Hälfte sah das nicht ganz so.

Sonntag: Heringsangeln an der südlichen Plattform der Schleuse. Abends von 18.30 bis 20.00 12 Heringe. 
Wenig Angler da.

Montag: Heringsangeln. Schleuse voll mit Anglern und die die es werden wollen. Reichlich Töder und nach einer Stunde wieder gegangen. Hab es lieber etwas ruhiger. 
Kein Fisch.

Dienstag: Brandungsangeln mit 2. Br.Rute und Karpfenrute, 100 - 150gr Blei, Entfernung 5-50m, 19.00- 22.00.
16x Plattfisch davon 7 maßig auf Watti.
Strandaufgang C30 in Aargab.

Mittwoch: Brandungsangeln 15.00- 16.30 sowie 18.00 - 20.30 bei (C30) und (C40) in erster Rinne. 16x Plattfisch davon 5 maßig und :q1x Baby Wittling.

Donnerstag: Brandungsangeln 12.00-15.00
13x Plattfisch davon 6 maßig. Wattis und Kneifer.
Größte 35cm. (C30). Bis 30m Wurfweite.

Freitag: Brandungsangeln 13.30-16.00 
6x Plattfisch davon 4 maßig. Größte  36cm.


Fazit: War ein geiler Urlaub in HS(wie die anderen 2x).
Guter Haus ( www.esmarch.dk ), 300m bis zum Wasser und viel Fisch.
Tidekalender nutzen und ruhig andere Angler um Rat fragen.
Brandungsangeln mach ich das nächste bestimmt wieder, aber mit besserem Gerät. Billigkrams kommt mir nicht mehr ins Futteral.


Heringsangeln werde ich mir vermutlich nicht mehr antun, zuviel Möchtegernangler und "Sippenernährer". 
Alle stehen dichtgedrängt und sollten man einen Hering fangen flacken alle ihre Systeme in deinen Bereich. 
Nein Danke ist mir zuviel Stress, da bin ich lieber am Strand und hab meine Ruhe.

Allen die jetzt nach HS fahren wünsche ich Petri Heil :vik:
(den anderen natürlich auch).


Gruss Carsten


----------



## Costas (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@Carsten

Toller Bericht, besten Dank und Glückwunsch für die zahlreichen Fänge :vik:Ich möchte nächsten Dienstag in der Region um HS mein Glück beim Brandungsangeln versuchen.

Eine Frage an allen zum Brandungsangeln. Angenommen:

Wassertiefststand 1:  9:00
Wasserhöchststand: 15:00
Wassertiefststand 2: 21:00

Wann ist die beste Zeit zum angeln, wenn man dafür 5 Stunden opfern kann? Zw. 10:00 und 15:00 Uhr oder zwischen 12:30 und 17:30? Das habe ich nie begriffen #c 

Dank&Gruss

Costas


----------



## crazyFish (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Die Infos, die ich damals in HS im Angelladen bekommen habe waren folgende: 
Zwei Stunde vor Höchststand und eine Stunde danach, damit sind wir in dem Urlaub auch ganz gut gefahren.


----------



## cb9975 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

#hHallo!

Die beste Zeit ist meistens 2 bis 3 Std nach Höchststand, wir haben uns aber nicht immer daran gehalten und auch gefangen.
Die erfolgreichsten Vorfächer von Strand waren bei mir welche mit Spinnerblättchen und ohne Auftriebskörper. Im Hafen natürlich wegen der Krebse mit AK.
Den Tidenkalender erhälst du im Angelladen (Kott Fritid) an der Schleuse. 
Wattwürmer/ Seeringelwürmer gibst da auch, die haben aber recht gesalzende Preise und mit 50 DKr für 30 Stück bist du dabei.
Ich habe meistens nah am Ufer in der erste Rinne geangelt und gut gefangen wenn auch viele kleine.

Halt uns auf dem laufenden wie es gelaufen ist.

Gruss Carsten


----------



## maki1980 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,

komme auch gerade  aus HS zurück.
Wie ich gesehen  habe beißen die Heringe vor der Schleuse ab und an recht  gut.
Nur wird die  Hauptfangzeit noch ein wenig Zeit brauchen.
In den Put &  Take Seen wird im Moment recht gut gefangen.
Mein absoluter  Topköder war Twister in der Farbe Beige, 5 cm lang.
Diesen 30 cm unter  der Oberfläche geschleppt. 

Da es mein erster  Urlaub mit Kind war habe ich kaum Zeit gefunden die Angel  auszuwerfen.
Daher habe ich den  Fjord nicht beangelt und lieber die kurze Zeit mit Frau und Kind zum  Spazierengehen genutzt.


Lieben  Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Angelprofesor (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

#hDanke für deine Information, damit kann ich weiter planen.Einige tage auf Hering und die Forellen sollen reichen. 
14 Tage Hvide Sande sind einfach obermegageil.#h


----------



## maki1980 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Forellen gingen richtig gut.
Ich war 2x in Sondervig jeweils 2 std.
Das erste Mal 3 Forellen.
Das zweite Mal 9 Forellen.

Beim Heringsangeln sind bei jedem gesehenen 50. Wurf ein bis zwei Heringe heraus gekommen, also noch nicht wirklich Erfolgsversprechend.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## LAC (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Carsten, toller bericht - dein brandungsangeln war ja sehr erfolgreich - gratulation ! 
Heringsangeln in hs ist immer etwas stressig, wenn dann noch die ferien sind, ist gross und klein am angeln und alle sind sie wild aud fisch - dabei kommen sie gerade erst.

@ Angelprofesor
Werde dir eine pn senden betreffend des treffens in hs - bin für einige tage da in den 14 tagen wo du die fische in hs ärgern willst.


----------



## Angelprofesor (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

#hHallo Otto. 
Danke füt deine Antwort ich werde dich anrufen und freue mich auf kleines gespräch .
Es wäre schön dich Personlich kennenzulernen da ich etliche Berichte gelesen habe die du für uns Angler in und um Hvide Sande geschrieben hast.
Ich wohne wie seit Jahren in Slusen, und wen du etwas Zeit haben soltest beim Kaffee oder Bier einige Zeit zu Fachsimpeln.
Mit freundlichen Grüß aus Berlin und bis bald - Angelprofessor.#h


----------



## Costas (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Guten Morgen

War gestern beim Brandungsangeln ca. 10km nördlich von HS. Habe in 4 Stunden nur 2 Platten gefangen, beide 30cm. Die Unterströmung im Meer war so stark, dass die Systeme (Paternoster mit 200g-Rollbei) nach 5 Minuten auf dem Strand lagen. 

Diese Woche haben die Dänen Ferien. In HS sah gestern so aus, wie beim Heringsfestival im April....einfach ohne Heringe |supergri

Gruss
Costas


----------



## maki1980 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Naja, 
in Hamburg sind auch Ferien und wie es Samstag auf der Autobahn aussah ist halb Hamburg in Dänemark


----------



## Brassenkönig (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moin moin, fahren morgen auch für ne Woche hoch nach HS. Wollte mal fragen, wie es aktuell mit den Fängen so aussieht. Wie sind die Heringsfänge momentan? Will sonst noch bisschen Brandungsangeln auf Platte&Dorsch evtl, wie stehen die Chancen momentan? Haben Bjerregaard/Hegnet Haus am Fjord, werd also auch bisschen Spinnfischen auf Barsch/Hecht. Würde mich über ne Antwort freuen:g. Gruß Philipp...


----------



## blue1887 (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moin,ist da am letzten Oktober-Wochenende nicht dieses Brandungsangeln-Wettbewerb,hat da jemand schon mal mitgemacht?Wollte vielleicht die Woche mal hin,weiss da jemand was drüber,danke.


----------



## steamer (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo euch allen#h
zurück aus hs ...........um......es mit einigen worten zu sagen
war einfach nur g.........l

ok samstag d.11.10. war zuviel sturm und am strand ging gar nichts
aber.........dank des anglerboard´s haben wir vorort chrissi 9776 kennengelernt.....
mit ihm zusammen sind wir dann in den hafen auf hering  
14 heringe waren ein schöner anfang

sonntag...  das wetter hatte sich beruht ... 86 heringe gingen ins gefrierfach...
das richtige  system macht halt den unterschied
montag + dienstag .......f-puff.....klegod und sondervig
..war nicht schlecht ...aber auch nichts besonderes
allerdings sind diese beiden anlagen in gutem bis sehr guten zustand
auch der besatz ist ok
mittwoch.............der totale reinfall.....sind extra etwas gefahren.........aber das war richtig sch....
pillgarden put and take ....die krönung....eigentlich ein super teich....ganz klares wasser....sicht bis zum grund..aber nicht ein fisch im teich.........fazit.....abzocke pur
dann ab nach stauning p+t aber hier haben wir es gleich ganz gelassen....alles verkrautet!!!!!!
wasserpflanzen kann man auch im gartencenter kaufen!
einige besitzer haben es wohl nicht mehr nötig:v
donnerstag  nachmittag.....in die brandung..(2 std vor hochwasser)...das highlight des urlaubs
17 maßige platte und zahlreiche kleine die wieder zurück ins meer gingen
6 von ihnen waren über 40cm!!!
freitag dann nochmal in die brandung.....aber diesmal war der sturm zurück
es wurde ein kampf mit den gewalten..wellen von 3 m.dabei 
200g krallenbleie wurden zum spielball der natur.....trotzdem gingen uns noch 5 maßige und einige kleine an den haken

das fazit nach einer tollen woche in hs.......es hat richtig spaß gemacht..wir haben einiges gelernt und die tage werden jetzt schon mal gezählt ....bis es wieder heißt.............urlaub in hs 
g.steamer+flow.cux

for chrissi + und seine mäuse......wir hoffen ihr seit gesund zurück


----------



## cb9975 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo!|wavey:

Das war ja mal ein erfolgreicher Angelurlaub Steamer. 
Hab mal ein Fragen zum Brandungsangeln an dich:

Wo hast du am Strand geangelt?
Wie weit draußen?
Mit Wattwurm oder Seeringler?
Was für´n Vorfach?

Für eine kurze Info wäre ich dankbar.

Gruss Carsten:q


----------



## steamer (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

-höhe sondervig...c100 bis c101
-keine 30 m 
-mit watttis
und 2 std vor hochwasser...nur unsere krux war der wind
sonst wäre es noch viel mehr geworden
aber............man soll immer mit dem.....was der herrgott
einem schenkt sehr zufrieden sein.
ich bzw wir waren es .......aus volllem herzen
g.
steamer


----------



## Chrissi9776 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin Steamer,

wir sind auch wieder gut gelandet, mit einem tag Verzögerung, ich nehme an Florian hat Dir das schon gesagt.

Gruß
Chrissi und seine Damen


----------



## cb9975 (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo!#h

@ steamer: 
mit dem ergebnis kann man(n) sehr wohl zufrieden sein.

Gruss Carsten:q


----------



## fLow.cux (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Carsten

ja man kann , aber ne derbe material schlacht . 

glg flo


----------



## Fantoma2K (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

will am samstag mal wieder für einen tag nach hvide sande... mal sehen was die heringe machen.... irgendwelche erfahrungen in den letzten tagen gemacht?!?!... will am samstag morgen... 2-3 std angeln... danach gehts weiter nach nr. vorupör... mal sehen was sich da fangen lässt..


----------



## LutzLutz (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

bin samstag auch da......werde erst ein bisschen auf hering und dann abends beim nordsö cup mitmachen....werde dann berichten:m


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

war am samstag an der schleuse schauen. habe wegen des windes nicht gefischt aber bei den anglern waren in 30 min bis zu 20 st. drinn. dafür am pt 4 schöne forellen bis 2 kg gefangen!


----------



## Yupii (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Michael, alte Quappe
Schönen Urlaub und viel Spass mit Otto beim Angeln.


----------



## LAC (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

War mal an der schleuse und habe die angel reingehalten - es war am regnen, kalt und reichlich am blasen sowie alle tore auf - 10 min geangelt - 4 stück gelandet. 
Dann habe ich abgebrochen, ich hatte genug erlebt.
Die aufwärmphase habe ich genossen


----------



## fLow.cux (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Ja , das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert


----------



## marv3108 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo!

Hat einer ne Ahnung, wie zur Zeit auf der MS Solea gefangen wird? Wollte evtl. in Kürze da mal mit fahren....


----------



## Angel-Flo (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hai

nur mal eine Kurze dumme Frage
ICh hab mir nicht das ganze Thearter durchgelesen (zu lang )
vllt. stand das ja iwo.
aber ich wollt fragen ob man jetzt den Fischereischein braucht oder nicht?
als Jungangler? (14)
und was man sonst braucht


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Angel-Flo schrieb:


> Hai
> 
> nur mal eine Kurze dumme Frage
> ICh hab mir nicht das ganze Thearter durchgelesen (zu lang )
> ...


 

Einen Schein brauchst du erst ab 16.
Und was du an Gerät brauchst?Keine Ahnung was du 
vor hast.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## spin89 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

So ich wollt ma fragen wie es mit den Herinfsfängen zur zeit auschau hab nämlich vor demnächs mal für ein wochendende wieder hochzufahren. gruss lasse


----------



## LutzLutz (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moin moin.....
bin wieder zurück...
am samstag lief es wirklich gut auf hering wir haben in ner halben stunde 20 heringe gekriegt und dann wieder aufgehört. viele leute hatten schon mittags-nachmittags den eimer fast voll. aber es wurd hauptsächlich zumindestens während der halben stunde auf den schleusenwänden gefangen....sind dann zum nordsö cup.....das angeln war bei windstärke 8-9 der hammer. auf 70 anglern 57 fische ( ich glaub 56 flundern und 1 köhler), hoch war 11 fische und der größte fisch war eine flunder von 44cm......ich war leider schneider#t


----------



## LAC (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Marv 3108
betreffend der fangmöglichkeiten auf der solea - ich glaube nicht gut, denn bei den wellen fährt sie nicht raus - kann sich jedoch ändern. Wenn sie fährt, sind die fangergebnisse ganz gut.
@ LutzLutz
das sah doch gut aus mit den heringen - momentan läuft es gut mit den heringen. Schade das du beim norsö-cup unter den "experten", schneider ausgegangen bist - es ist nicht schlimm - es ist nur eine touristenveranstaltung.


----------



## Brassenkönig (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moin moin, war letzte Woche in HS und auch noch bisschen wat gefangen. Wetter war leider bisschen ungünstig, starker Wind und häufig Regen. War trotzdem mal auf Hering, ging so, lief nit so gut wie letztes Jahr finde ich. Hatte aber immerhin noch in 2 Stunden so an die 35-40 Heringe, war noch ganz ok. Dann Freitag kurz Brandungsangeln wo ich noch 3 Flundern rausholen konnte. Ansonsten bisschen im Fjord gefischt, dort kamen aber nur ein paar Rotaugen/Barsche raus. War trotzdem netter Urlaub wie immer...:vik:


----------



## fLow.cux (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Angel Flo & beinhardt 

In Dänemark braucht jeder von 18 - 67 eine Fischerreierlaubnis .
Ganz ehrlich hab ich noch niemanden gesehen der da kontrolliert , aber sicher ist sicher und kosten tut es nicht die welt 

glg @ all 

f L o


----------



## Chrissi9776 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moin Flo,

ich muss dich leider korrigieren bis 65 ist das ding pflicht #6

Hier sind weitere Infos:

https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setLocale.do?language=de

Gruß auch an Frank von Chrissi & seinen Damen #h


----------



## steamer (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hey chrissis

melde dich mal via gmx
dann können wir  mal in ruhe .....schnacken
grüße an dich und an deine frauen
auch von flo.
franky#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> @ Angel Flo & *beinhardt *
> 
> In Dänemark braucht jeder von *18* - 67 eine Fischerreierlaubnis .
> Ganz ehrlich hab ich noch niemanden gesehen der da kontrolliert , aber sicher ist sicher und kosten tut es nicht die welt
> ...


 


Das mit den 18 ist richtig.War ein Schreibfehler von mir.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Chrissi9776 (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



steamer schrieb:


> hey chrissis
> 
> melde dich mal via gmx
> dann können wir  mal in ruhe .....schnacken
> ...



Moin Franky,

bereits geschehen #h


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo otto 
ich hab dir eine mail gesendet. 
bin dann mal in japan.

gruss nach  hvidesande
olav


----------



## LAC (30. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Olaf,
habe schon geantwortet - fahre morgen nach berlin. Grüss mir japan und macht gute aufnahmen von dem schlachtfest der delphine - du bist ja unter den besten jungs dort.
Kann sein dass ich bei euch im museum vorbeikomme 18.11. rum - bin dann in süddeutschland.
Melde mich per pn bzw. mail.
Zum fischen hatte ich keine zeit mehr in den letzten tagen, das wetter war grausam und eisig kalt. Macht nichts - die heringe sind noch bis weihnachten bei uns.

Gruss Otto


----------



## danmarkhuse (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ Marv 3108
> betreffend der fangmöglichkeiten auf der solea - ich glaube nicht gut, denn bei den wellen fährt sie nicht raus - kann sich jedoch ändern. Wenn sie fährt, sind die fangergebnisse ganz gut.
> @ LutzLutz
> das sah doch gut aus mit den heringen - momentan läuft es gut mit den heringen. Schade das du beim norsö-cup unter den "experten", schneider ausgegangen bist - es ist nicht schlimm - es ist nur eine touristenveranstaltung.




....das stimmt nicht ganz (obwohl am 25n u 27n gut gefangen wurde, war es am 28n und 29n eher schlecht. Seit gestern geht es wieder ganz gut!

....die Solea ist gestern zum ersten mal seit 2 Wochen wieder raus-gefahren!

.... bei dieser "Touristenveranstaltung" winken durchaus schöne Preise und viele Zuschauer waren auch diesesmal wieder am Strand um den Brandungsanglern zuzusehen (obwohl das Wetter mit zunehmender Stunde immer Katastrophaler zum Brandungsangeln wurde!!!)


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo Otto,
hab dir ne mail geschickt, 
wir sehen uns im schwabenländle.
olav


----------



## LAC (1. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ danmarkhuse
was stimmt nicht ganz, was ich gepostet habe?

1) Ich war angeln auf heringe in der letzten woche - bei sehr schlechten wetter und reichlich stömung - ich habe abgerochen, hatte jedoch einige in kurzer zeit am haken. Als ich ankam, war das wetter noch ok, und einige angler an der schleuse - sie berichteten unterschiedlich - der eine sagte nichts läuft, der andere sagte heute morgen lief es gut, jetzt bei der strömung läuft nichts mehr. Dann kam regen auf und alle angler verschwanden - ich irrer blieb noch einige zeit und habe auch welche gelandet, hätte ich weiter gemacht hätte ich den eimer voll gehabt - auch bei der starken strömung. Denn wenn die tore auf sind, sind die angler verschwunden - sie kommen nicht damit zurecht.
Sie sind also da, mal mehr mal weniger und wenn man alles richtig macht, kann man sie in grösseren stückzahlen - das hängt jedoch von der angelzeit ab - bis weihnachten am haken bekommen, wobei sie im frühjahr in grösseren mengen, jedoch kleiner vorkommen.

2) Die solea fährt nur raus, wenn das wetter es zulässt - dieses war ja nicht der fall, deshalb kann man auch auf der solea nichts fangen, da sie im hafen lag.
Wenn sie jedoch fährt, sind die fangergebnissse - insgesamt gesehen - gut. Ich habe mal die fangstatistik gesehen - wobei sicherlich auch mal nicht so gut gefangen wird - da können mehrere fakten eine rolle spielen.

3) Ich habe nichts gegen diese angelwettbewerbe - es sind jedoch für mich reine touristenveranstaltunen, wie es auch die veranstalter sehen, man möchte damit geld verdienen -das schöne preise winken ist klar - man muss ja damit personen locken. Meistens sind diese veranstaltungen terminlich so angesetzt, dass sie eine saisonverlängerung dadurch haben - alles richtig von der werbestrategie.  So ist es mit touristenveranstaltungen - egal welcher bereich abgedeckt wird -.ein passender name muss her und dann läuft es. Hier wird die zielgruppe der angler oder die es geworden sind in hs angesprochen. 

Schade - dass das wetter beim cup nicht so gut war, aber damit muss ein teilnehmer rechnen.


----------



## fLow.cux (1. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Schade das der cup nie ist wenn NDS Ferien hat =(

Mit angeln würde ich nicht würde mir es nur ma gerne ansehen


----------



## Chrissi9776 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin, 

anschauen würde ich mir das auch gern mal Flori, naja eventuell klappt das ja irgendwann nochmal, bei dir kommt bald die Zeit wo Du nicht mehr an Ferien gebunden bist, bei mir beginnt diese leider im nächsten Sommer wieder ausser meine damen geben mir frei. |supergri

Viele Grüße
Chrissi


----------



## blue1887 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moin moin,bin heute nach 1 Woche Argab wieder zu Hause,hier mal ein kleiner Bericht.
Am Sonntag für 1,5 Std auf Hering 25 St.
Montag wieder Hering,2Std 20 St
Dienstag in Klegod am Put und Take 2 Std,3 schöne Forellen,
habe mir denn Wattwürmer und Seeringler gekauft,wobei die Wattwürmer ziemlich mikrig waren,am Mittwoch denn zum Strand Aufgang C 43,man was für ein Wind,nach 1,5 Std wieder eingepackt ,Windstärke 8 voll drauf,Dreibein mit Angeln umgeweht#d,nee nee, aber 3 Flundern noch erwischt.
Donnerstag denn wunderschönes Wetter,Aufgang C47,da war unser Haus,von 8-12.00 7 massige und 4 untermassige.
Am Freitag denn nochmal Klegod,2 Forellen in 2 Std und da ich noch 14 Seeringler hatte,nochmal mit 1 Rute Aufgang C47 von 13-15.00 ,5 massige und 3 untermassige,leider waren die Würmer da schon alle|gr:,gefangen immer so ca 25-30m raus,ich frage mich warum so wenig Angler in der Brandung waren ,denn Fisch ist definitiv reichlich da.#6
Die Woche war wiedermal viel zu schnell vorbei,alle die demnächst fahren oder schon dort sind ein dickes Petri.
Grüsse aus Schleswig -holstein

1887% HSV


----------



## LutzLutz (2. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

ersma glückwunsch zu deinen fängen
meiner meinung nach ist das brandungsangeln unter den dänen noch nicht so verbreitet wie bei uns in deutschland.....außerdem kann man dort das ganze jahr viele platten fangen....nicht wie bei uns nur im herbst,winter und frühling sondern da auch noch im sommer.....außerdem kommt man wirklich überall an den strand was an der ostsee nicht so der fall ist in hs hingegen fährt man die ganze zeit an der nordsee entlang....ist einfach ein perfektes angelrevier.:l


----------



## wassermann (3. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo!
So, mein Hvide Sande Urlaub ist zwar schon ein paar Wochen her, aber meinen wohl nicht ganz gewöhnlichen Fang aus der Brandung wollte ich doch noch mitteilen. Beim Angeln auf Flunder ist mir diese schöne Regenbogenforelle auf Heringsfetzen an das Paternoster gegangen - war mir vorher nicht ganz klar, dass die auch in der Brandung rumschwimmen. Wir haben die sofort räuchern lassen und mittlerweile auch schon verspeist - traumhaft lecker und absolut kein Vergleich zu den gezüchteten und degenerierten Puffmuttis.
Ansonsten waren die Fänge an Flundern und Heringen eher mittelmäßig, aber so ein schöner Überraschungsfang lässt das schnell vergessen.
Grüße an alle


----------



## fLow.cux (3. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hey , 
das echt cool , sowas fängste wohlmöglich nie wieder  
lg


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



fLow.cux schrieb:


> Hey ,
> das echt cool , sowas fängste wohlmöglich nie wieder
> lg


 

Stimmt,darauf kann man Stolz sein.#6
Auch wenn die Rebos im Salzwasserbereich um HS nicht
gar so selten sind.Ich fahre seit 1978 dorthin,und habe
noch keine erwischt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## lindenfisher (6. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo zusammen, 
ich plane kommende woche einen aufenthalt in nymindegab und ziele unter anderem auf barsch. hat jmd. tipps wo ich es versuchen könnte? eher fjord? bzw. wo dort. würde mein glück mit ner spinnrute und kl. blinker/gufi versuchen wollen. sinnvoll?

Petri...
lindenfisher


----------



## LAC (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo zusammen. 
@ blue 1887 und @ wassermann - gratulation für die fänge.
ist doch super gelaufen und wie jürgen betreffend der forelle schon erwähnte, an der schleuse kommt sie schon mal vor. Ein freund von mir hatte auch schon mal glück und eine am haken, jedoch war es eine kleine - deine war ja ein schönes exemplar und ich kenne keinen, der in der brandung schon eine gelandet hat.

lutzlutz das stimmt, von blaavand bis skagen kann man überall platte in der brandung landen. 

@ lindenfisher auf barsch im fjord - geht gut - man muss sie jedoch suchen - es geht mit spinner, gummischwanz - gelb ist gut - aber auch mit heringspaternoster. Damit kann man gezielter alles abfischen und den schwarm schneller finden - wenn du ihn erwischt,  geht es schlag auf schlag.


----------



## Costas (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Betreffend Barsche im Fjord. Ich gehe seit Monaten des öfteren im Fjord und Region fischen. Das Programm ist fast immer 3-4 Stunden auf Hecht, dann zum Abschluss 1-2 Stunden in Häfen/Stege auf Barsche. Barsche konnte ich in den kleinen Häfen an Ost-/Südost-Stellen des Fjords immer finden. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Aber seit 3 Wochen, eigentlich seit die Kälte eingebrochen ist, habe ich keinen einzigen Barsch in den Häfen gesehen. 

Ich frage mich, woran es liegen kann. |kopfkrat Die Theorie sagt, wenn die Kälte hier ist, dann verkriechen sich die Barsche an Tiefen Stellen. An wärmeren Tagen kommen sie wieder höher und gehen auf die Jagd. Der Ringkøbing-Fjord hat meines Wissens nach keine Tiefstellen...oder doch? Wären die Häfen nicht ideale, wärmere Aufenthaltsort für den Winter?

Zu der Fischmethode auf Barsche. Ich suche zuerst lieber mit einem Spinner (orange/rot, Nr. 2) und wenn der Scharm gefunden ist, dann auch mit Heringspaternoster. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (9. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Costas schrieb:


> Betreffend Barsche im Fjord. Ich gehe seit Monaten des öfteren im Fjord und Region fischen. Das Programm ist fast immer 3-4 Stunden auf Hecht, dann zum Abschluss 1-2 Stunden in Häfen/Stege auf Barsche. Barsche konnte ich in den kleinen Häfen an Ost-/Südost-Stellen des Fjords immer finden. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Aber seit 3 Wochen, eigentlich seit die Kälte eingebrochen ist, habe ich keinen einzigen Barsch in den Häfen gesehen.
> 
> Ich frage mich, woran es liegen kann. |kopfkrat Die Theorie sagt, wenn die Kälte hier ist, dann verkriechen sich die Barsche an Tiefen Stellen. An wärmeren Tagen kommen sie wieder höher und gehen auf die Jagd. Der Ringkøbing-Fjord hat meines Wissens nach keine Tiefstellen...oder doch? Wären die Häfen nicht ideale, wärmere Aufenthaltsort für den Winter?
> 
> ...


 

Costas, 
so ist es, oft geht es schlag auf schlag und dann läuft nichts mehr - das macht ja die angelei so spannend. Beim nächsten mal, setzt man dann sein ganzes können ein und stellt fest, dass irgend etwas nicht richtig läuft - da es noch schlechter aussieht als beim letzten mal. 
In einigen häfen am fjord ist das angeln ja verboten und ob das wasser dort wärmer ist bezweifele ich, d.h. man pumpt immer wasser aus den booten, welches wärmer ist, vielleicht lieben sie dieses, da sie dann mit einer ölschicht überzogen werden, die ja vor kälte schützen soll - 

Der ringköbingfjord hat ja keine tiefe, jedoch hat er kleine steilkanten die bis auf 2 -3 m abfallen, die man auch vom ufer aus anwerfen kann - dort halten sie sich gerne auf. Aber wie du es schon erwähnst - heute sind sie dort und morgen an einer anderen stelle - man muss sie ständig suchen.
Man kann auch warten, bis sie vorbeiziehen - jedoch kommen sie nicht nach fahrplan, wo man sich nach richten kann.


----------



## porscher (10. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

mein Vater ist am Samstag zurückgekommen. Er war eine Woche in und um Hvide Sande. Heringe sind da. wenn man ausdauernd ist fängt man genug. An den Forellengewässern wird momentan nicht so gut gefangen. im fjord liefs gut. barsche und weissfische in Mengen. das Brandungsangeln in Bjerregard war auch erfolgreich.


----------



## LAC (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ porscher
das sah doch gut aus mit vaters fängkünsten - ich muss auch die heringe noch ärgern. War jetzt eine woche in berlin, meine frau hatte den gefrierschrank abgeschaltet - als wir die tür öffneten hatten wir heringssalat - es roch so. Zum glück konnte ich einige noch retten - 60 etwa sind jetzt eingelegt, sie schmecken gut und ich lebe noch.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ porscher
> das sah doch gut aus mit vaters fängkünsten - ich muss auch die heringe noch ärgern. War jetzt eine woche in berlin, meine frau hatte den gefrierschrank abgeschaltet - als wir die tür öffneten hatten wir *heringssalat - es roch so. Zum glück konnte ich einige noch retten - 60 etwa sind jetzt eingelegt, sie schmecken gut und ich lebe noch.*






Hoffentlich bringst du *die* nicht mit nach Solingen.|bigeyes

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (12. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/b][/color]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Jürgen komme nächste woche vorbei - ohne die eingelegten - bin am sonntag in kallstadt, am mittwoch in stuttgart und am freitag in solingen. Samstag muss ich wieder in dänemark sein
Melde mich noch
Gruss otto


----------



## porscher (15. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

wie ist das wetter momentan? wird was gefangen?


----------



## steamer (15. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

moinsen

gehe einfach auf wetter.com
hvide sande eingeben.........und zack....da das wetter
die jung´s sind ziemlich gut mit ihren vorhersagen
g.:q
steamer


----------



## Costas (15. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo

Zum Wetter. Ein bisschen Regen, ein bisschen Sonne und viel Wind. In HS gibt's zur Zeit Wind bis 25m/s (ca. 10 Bft. oder Sturmhöhe). Bei solchen Windstärken soll es lebensggefährlich sein, auf dem Steg zu stehen. Es soll die ganze nächste Woche starken Wind geben, mit Ausnahme am Montag. Hier ist ein guter Link für Wetterprognosen inkl. Windstärken:
Wetterprognose HS

Tipp: wenn man ins Landesinnere ausweicht, z.B. bei Forellenpuffs, ist man vom Wind etwas besser geschützt.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (15. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ Costas
das ist richtig - lebensgefährlich, denn an der langen moole, die ins meer geht, wo man zu dieser zeit auch gut dorsche landen kann, sind viele schon verunglückt. Am fjord findet man auch an den schilfkanten oft zonen, wo der wind sich nicht so stark bemerkbar macht.


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (20. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Otto,
das war mal ein netter und interessanter nachmittag hier in stuttgart. Ich hoffe du kommst auch ohne Brille gut wieder in Dänemark an. Ich habe nämlich eine in meiner Werkstatt gefunden und die kann eigentlich nur von dir sein. Ich werde sie dir nach Lydum per post senden. 
Gruss Olav


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



olav-aus-zuff schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> das war mal ein netter und interessanter nachmittag hier in stuttgart. Ich hoffe du kommst auch ohne Brille gut wieder in Dänemark an. Ich habe nämlich eine in meiner Werkstatt gefunden und die kann eigentlich nur von dir sein. Ich werde sie dir nach Lydum per post senden.
> Gruss Olav


 

Hallo Olav#h

Otto ist Freitag bei mir.Werde ihm von deinem Fund
berichten.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (21. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ olaf
ich bin bis westfalen blid gefahren und gut angekommen - du musst sie nicht schicken - ich habe genug von diesen colani modellen von aldi bei mir.
@ jürgen heute oder morgen tauche ich auf - pn ist unterwegs

gruss otto


----------



## LAC (23. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo, 
kleine wetterauskunft, für alle die jetzt noch auch hering in hs gehen wollen. Trocken, kaum wind, in den nachstunden  bis 4 grad minus. In esbjerg lag schnee - am ringköbingfjord nicht. 
Heringe sind bis weihnachten noch da - so war es letztes jahr.


----------



## timo` (28. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Moin,
gleich gehts auf einem Wochenendtrip los. Werde Montagabend oder Dienstag berichten was wo ging 

bis denn


----------



## Costas (28. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Morgen

Bei welchem Wetter beissen die Heringe am besten? Ich meine bis zu Weihnachten? Oder kann man immer welche fangen?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## LAC (28. November 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Costas schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Bei welchem Wetter beissen die Heringe am besten? Ich meine bis zu Weihnachten? Oder kann man immer welche fangen?
> 
> ...


 
Costas, ich kann es dir nicht genau sagen - wenn ich da bin und es ist nicht am regnen angele ich dort für drei vier stunden - oft habe ich auch nur ein zwei stunden geangelt, da die fingerspitzen langsam zu eisstangen wurden. Jedoch kann ich sagen, dass ich sie meistens in grundnähe erwischt habe und oft in unmittelbarer nähe an der mauer - ich habe sie förmlich vom grund gezupft.
Das kann sich aber alles ändern, da sie ja nicht auf schienen kommen, du musst schon etwas suchen, jedoch sind einige da bis weihnachten.
Gruss


----------



## walter.wichtig (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo,

  Wir fahren seit vielen Jahren mit unserem Angelboot zum Heringsangeln nach Kappeln.
  Im nächsten Jahr möchten wir mal nach Dänemark. Wie  sieht es in *Hvide Sande mit einem Boot aus? Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen gesammelt ? Kann man dort vom Boot auf Hering und Dornhecht angeln? Wie und wo kann man das Boot einsetzen? Gibt es Liegeplätze? *

*MfG  walter.wichtig*


----------



## LAC (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo, alles ist vorhanden und möglich in hvide sande - auf der fjordseite. Angeln in der nodsee würde ich dir nicht empfehlen - es ist nicht die schlei.
Gruss


----------



## lindenfisher (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo zusammen, 
vielen Dank für eure infos....-
war meist morgens zw. 7-12 am Fjord. Ging nicht so viel bisstechnisch, aber die wenigen mundeten sehr. hingegen war es ein sehr schönes schauspiel den Maränen beim Laichzug zu zu sehen.... (ohne Rute, da Schonzeit!) waren ne menge unterwegs.... nun werde ich die stachelritter wieder in Nds. jagen ;O)
Gruß Lindenfisher


----------



## LAC (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

sehr schönes schauspiel den Maränen beim Laichzug zu zu sehen.... (ohne Rute, da Schonzeit!) waren ne menge unterwegs.... 

Das glaube ich dir, ich kenne einige ecken wo sie laichen, da sind hunderte täglich zu sehen - ein schauspiel unter wasser, einmal, wilder als beim lachsaufstieg - wie man es von den fotos her kennt - dort wo die ären jagen - wenn sie hindernisse überspringen.


----------



## LAC (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ alle

Hallo, 
in gut einer woche ist weihnachten, ich wünsche den hvide sande fans und allen angelboard members ein gesegntes weihnachtsfest und besinnliche tage.


----------



## crazyFish (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Bissi früh dran, aber dankeschön, auch dir ein frohes Fest und natürlich dem Rest der HS Cracks...










Ma schauen ob es nächstes Jahr ma wieder was mit einem Besuch in HS wird, werde mir wohl einfach meinen alten Herren für eine Woche schanppen und diesmal geht die Rechnung dann auf mich wenn ich mit dem Studium fertig bin. Habe ja noch ne Rechnung mit Klegod offen :q.


----------



## blue1887 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ alle
> 
> Hallo,
> in gut einer woche ist weihnachten, ich wünsche den hvide sande fans und allen angelboard members ein gesegntes weihnachtsfest und besinnliche tage.


danke,das gleiche geht natürlich zurück,das Haus ist schon wieder für August gebucht#h
Grüsse aus Schleswig-Holstein


----------



## neal_ae (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> @ danmarkhuse
> was stimmt nicht ganz, was ich gepostet habe?
> 
> 1) Ich war angeln auf heringe in der letzten woche .




darf ich fragen an welchem standort du geangelt hast ?
und mit welchem system ?

schöne tage,

neal.


----------



## LAC (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ neal
ich fange meine heringe im winter nur auf der nördlichen seite von der schleuse zu meer hin , direkt wo der zaun ist und werfe förmlich entlang der uferlinie die zum meer geht, oft auch direkt an der mauer habe ich sie gelandet ohne weit zu werfen.

Kommst du damit klar - oder willst du mehr.

auch dir schöne tage


----------



## MizZSunshinE (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

*Hallo Jungs )*

*Ich möchte bzw ich fahre mit meiner Familie Anfang April 2009 nach Hvide Sande,*
*wir wollen dort schön angeln, leider waren wir aber noch nie dort zum angeln.*
*Ich wollte euch fragen ob es dort zu im Frühjahr wirklich reichlich Fisch gibt wie es oftmals zu lesen ist und welchen Fisch man dort besonders gut fangen kann.*
*Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch ein paar Tipps für uns, an welcher "Ecke" es sich besonders gut fangen lässt. *

*Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar, viele liebe Grüße 's kleine Prinzesschen )*


----------



## spin89 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo also Im April fängt man in Hvide Sande gut Hering, wie es Anfang april ist kann ich nich sagen ich war bis jetzt immer in der letzten April Woche da und habe gut gefangen, da is ja dann auch das sogenannte heringsfestival.Gefischt wird auf beiden Seiten der Schleuse mit Heringspaternostern welche man überall vor ort bekommt.Rute sollte bis 40 oder gramm wurfgewicht shcon haben. Ansonsten sind so gtu wie alle Meeresfische fangbar von den Moolen oder Barsch Aal hecht etc im fiord.


----------



## LAC (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo, 
gute informationen sind auf diese 54 Seiten. Es lohnt sich ein blick darauf zu werfen und auch lesen - dann kennst du dich bestens aus. Besseren tipp kann ich nicht geben.


----------



## neal_ae (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Lieber LAC,

- Danke schön ! freut mich von dir was zu lesen. Nun, ich werde den jahreswechesl in hS feiern.. und bin zum ersten mal so nördlich. Ich habe die Angelkarten ausgedruckt und einige Info`s hier finden können. 
Mich interessieren die Standorte aber natürlich auch die Technik. Ich wüsste gerne, wie weit man die Köder beim Brandungsangeln ausbringen sollte.

Und wenn ich auf Plattfische gehe, sollte ich das Gewicht freilaufen lassen an der Hauptschnur, indem ich einfach ein wirbel an eine 20 cm schur binde und ans andere ende das Gewicht ?

Meinst Du, das ich ein Kescher brauchen werde ? Ich werde mit der Berkley Whiplash 0,06 grün angeln mit einem Traggewicht von 10,6 kg.

Friedliche Tage und Petri Heil.
Liebe Grüße aus Stuttgart,

Neal.

PS: Einfach drauf los gefragt.. man kann ja nicht alles wissen.. aber dazu lernen..


----------



## LAC (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo, 
ich kann es dir auch nicht sagen, da ich auf platte nur gehe im bereich der landzunge bis hvide sande, wenn meine frau sich im sand legt - dann angele ich - jetzt ist nicht die zeit fürs hinlegen. 
Angeln kann man jedoch immer, nun angeln einge platte im fjord, da sie mit der strömung und den wellen nicht klar kommen, einige im meer und einige in hvide sande im hafen - normal brauchst du keinen kescher, sie werden auch nicht so eine beachtliche grösse haben. Je weiter du im meer werfen kannst, je besser ist es, jedoch sind einige stellen südlich von hvide sande, wo man nicht ganz so weit werfen muss um zum erfolg zu kommen.
Auch in hvide sande, südlich der langen mole ist es sehr ruhig, da geht es auch ganz nah am ufer, da sich dort die strömung nicht so bemerkbar macht. Habe da schon platte mit der spinnrute rausgeholt und auch "dorsche".
Ich fahre nur mit einer angel nach hvide sande und kann damit alle fische die dort vorkommen angeln, erst gehe ich auf hornfisch oder hering, dann auf aal oder wenn ich lust habe auch mal auf platte - ich meine  hvide sande - keiner ist schwerer als ein hecht und macht mehr dampf als ein 2 kg forelle.   
Momentan kannst du gar nicht angeln an der küste, denn wir haben sturm bzw. orkan - da brauchst du als gewicht ein auto.
Versuchs mal auf hering - die chance besteht.

Viele erfolg und frohe weihnachten


----------



## steamer (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Euch Allen
eine schöne Weihnacht und ein gesundes Neues Jahr

lasst uns einen Tost auf H.S. ausbringen

Alle Jahre wieder
Alle Jahre gerne

auf die schönsten Tage im Jahr
g.
steamer


----------



## olav-aus-zuff (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Otto, 
du häettest deiner Inge wohl mal eine warme decke schenken sollen. Damit Sie auch im winter am strand liegen kann.
Ich wünsche euch frohe weihnachtstage und einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.
Gruss Olav


----------



## LAC (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Olav,
das ist eine gute idee, sie kann sich dann darin einrollen, und ich gehe schön angeln. Wenn ich zurück komme, kann ich sie darin dann besser transportieren und auf dem trailer legen, da sie vor kälte steif wie ein brett geworden ist.
Prof. hagen, kann sie eine woche "behandeln" und schickt sie mir dann in scheiben zurück und wir präsentieren sie dann als - strandgut - ein leben für die ewigkeit. *lach - ihr könnt sie auch ausstellen. 

Wünsche euch auch ein frohes fest und ein guten rutsch - auch von inge, habe es ihr gerade gesagt, sie meinet ich wäre bescheuert. Wie recht sie hat.


----------



## spin89 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Wünsche euch allen auch noch mal eine frohe Weinachten


----------



## christianr (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo ich fahre im August mit Fam. nach Hive Sande genauer gesagt nach Bjerregaard,
ich brauch da mal Tipps zum Forellenangeln wosind da gute anlagen? und auch Tipps zum Hochseeangeln ob mit Kutter lohnt rauszufahren auf Dorsch und Ko und was da so im schnitt ne Kutter Tuhr kostet und welches Gerät ist da erforderlich und wo muß man die fahrten buchen?


----------



## LAC (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo, du bist genau am richtigen platz d.h. hier im Hvide Sande 2008 T, steht alles geschrieben - man kann eine wochen lesen und wenn man alles machen will, sollte man sich hier ein haus kaufen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



			
				Lydum Art Center;2369402[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Hallo, du bist genau am richtigen platz d.h. hier im Hvide Sande 2008 T*[/COLOR], steht alles geschrieben - man kann eine wochen lesen und wenn man alles machen will, sollte man sich hier ein haus kaufen.


 


Hei Otto,#h

sag ihm doch einfach mal,das es einen *"2009er" *Trööt gibt.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## LAC (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hei Otto,#h
> 
> sag ihm doch einfach mal,das es einen *"2009er" *Trööt gibt.
> 
> ...


 

Jürgen, 
das ist schon richtig, aber im 2008er sind über 800 postings, wo auch die wassertemperaturen von 2009 und der salzgehalt vom fjord, fangmeldungen und die besten fischplätze genannt werden sowie die preise vom bier und benzin. Auch der bootsverleih wird angesprochen unddie hochseeangelei. Darunter sind auch postings, wie kein fisch mehr in hvide sande - das kommt schon mal vor. Noch gestern erwähnte ein angler, eigenartig, dass die heringe nicht mehr beissen - ich habe ihn gefragt ob er das anglerboard nicht kennen würde, nein sagte er - das sollte man kennen und lesen - dann fuppt das besser hier mit dem fisch.
Jürgen, es ist kein scherz - er hat es sich notiert - bin ich nicht nett zu anglern  
Vielleicht wird er ja berichten hier, wo man im februar nicht angeln sollte auf hering.
Gruss otto


----------



## christianr (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

jo danke erst mal


----------



## LAC (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

@ christianr
ich sage auch #g
und sei nicht sauer, weil ich dieses geschrieben habe, bis august ist ja noch lange hin - beobachte mal Hvide Sande 2009 und lese den von 2008 - dann bist du gesättigt von informationen und es kommen immer noch welche dazu.
Ich kann selbst bald keine informationen mehr schreiben - es ist schon alles fast gepostet worden und wie der preis ist bei einer meerestour im august oder ob dann fische da sind oder was auch immer, sind alles nur vermutungenen, da es sich stündlich ändern kann, das gleich sind die put und take anlagen die sind heute gut und morgen schlecht und wenn einer dreimal nichts gefangen hat, dann steht hier sie ist nicht gut. Fische sind da schon drin, man bekommt sie nur nicht raus. Das ist genau so wie im fjord, da gehen welche hin und fangen nichts, aber einige immer und sie sagen noch vorher an, welchen fisch sie fangen.
Jedoch lohnt sich eine hochseeangeltour auf dorsch - ich kenne die fangquoten und die sind gut - sie fahren ja zum weissen riff - das kenne ich zwar nicht oder zum weissen stein - die sind reichlich unter wasser, d.h. sie steuern ein gebiet an, wo eine bestimmte wassertiefe ist und dorsche vorkommen - es sind jedoch keine reinen fischfanggründe - die intern. bekannt sind - es sind stellen, wo man dorsche fangen kann- Die besseren fangplätze liegen weit nördlicher - man muss das nehmen was vor der tür liegt - wenn man sich nicht bewegen möchte. Jedenfalls kannst du im august reichlich fische fangen - stündlich, tag und nacht, 14 tage lang.


----------



## christianr (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo ne ich bin dir da nicht sauer hab ja schon ne menge danach gelesen das einzige was ich noch wissen würde ist wie lange vorher muss man für ne Kutter Tuhr buchen und welches gerät braucht man da z.b. leichtes pilk, schweres pilk oder sogar Boots ruten


----------



## Costas (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

Hallo Cristian

Buchung: Gleiches Prinzip wie beim Kinobesuch, vorausgesetzt, Du möchtest den Anfang nicht verpassen. :q Du kannst auch direkt vor der Abfahrt buchen und mitfahren....falls noch Plätze frei sind.  Also, wenn Du Deinen DK-Besuch von dieser Bootsfahrt abhängig machst, dann am besten so früh wie möglich buchen. 

Meine Empfehlung zum Gerät: 300g-400g Pilker. Dazu grosse Dorsche-Vorfächer (Jigs, Oktapus). Farben: gelb, orange, rot. Meeresroute/Bootsroute für ca. 20-40lbs. Farbe: schwarz/orange.

Gruss
Costas


----------



## christianr (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Hvide Sande 2008*

hallo Costas
besten dank hätte ja nich gedacht das mann da so schweres gerät braucht aber super danke für die antwort


----------

